# AF has finally arrived after Miscarriage ... Who's with me for a MARCH BFP ! 3 BFPs



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi everyone CD1 today ... grrrrrr ... but after a good old cry last night, I'm kinda glad as now I can get back on track.

It's exactly 6 weeks ago today that I delivered my lil angel :angel:, he was born sleeping at 22 weeks, my first pregnancy. He wasnt planned, but he wasnt prevented, and it wasnt until he was gone that we realised how much we wanted him. So we dived straight in to TTC again. The doctors told me AF would return in 4-6 weeks time, and today, exactly 6 weeks to the day, the :witch: arrived! 

We started trying as soon as bleeding from the mc stopped, I know I ovulated but we didnt catch it this time. I kinda knew it wouldnt happen because of the stress my body has been put under, but after waiting for AF, I am now kind of relieved so that I can get back on track and dive into TTC this month. 

Sorry if this post seems pointless, but I know there are a lot of women out there who are going through what I have been through, and if they are anything like I was, are eager to know when their AF will return. So I thought I would create this post just to give some info that I know. It is such an unknowing time and you just feel left in limbo but at least now I can try again and heres hoping I see that :bfp: in 4 weeks time.

*Who's with me for March testing ... *

:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## lilblossom

sign me up, although if I am lucky will get mine by end of Feb.

congrats on getting af. Never spent so much time focused on my cycle before.


----------



## Dahlia2007

*
The "List" Updated on March 11, 2012*

*xxCarrieAnnexx*- Feb 22/Tested March 4 @ 11 DPO :bfp:
*Dahlia2007*-Ovulated Feb 20/Tested Mar 1 @ 9DPO :bfp:
*Excalibur*- Waiting to O 
*JennyNBaby*- Testing March 2 @ 12 DPO
*KatM*- Ovulated Feb 14/ Tested Feb 26 @ 12 DPO :angel: and in our thoughts
*Kelly9*- Ovulated March 5/ Testing March 20
*Krippy*- Waiting to O
*LilBlossom*- Ovulated Mar 4/ Testing Mar 19
*Mojojojo563*- Waiting to O
*Mommyof_4*- Tested at 9 DPO :bfp:
*Tabs40611*-Waiting to O


Here's to getting our RAINBOW BFPs!!

:dust::dust::dust:










Hello to both of you... we've talked in other threads : )

AF party! :happydance: We can start fresh again. Today is cycle day 2 for me. 

Lilblossom, I am a cycle-fanatic right now. OPKs and temping is the game plan. 

And I just have to tell you girls... I need to unload: I just found out my brother and his gf are expecting TWINS, and they are 12 weeks along. It's been pretty bad, as I think about it every minute. I just think that I should be pregnant too with her. :cry: I do notice that when I just focus on me and getting pregnant, my stress lowers by like 90%. So I've been trying to focus on catching this next egg and blocking them out for now. Even though I adore the both of them. 

What does excite me though is that my brother and I both had our now 4 yr olds within two months last time. So it would be nice to be able to have a 2012 baby so the new babies can be close again. Now I might be doing myself a disservice by trying to meet a "deadline." But I can't help myself.
Okay done.:wacko:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi girls, yes definately spoke to both of you!! Welcome to my AF party lol

@lilblossom, im sure the end of feb will be YOUR time!! fx for you this month, i am absolutely obsessed with my cycle atm!! xx

@dahlia, I know exactly what you mean about others having babies. My best friend found out she was expecting same time as me, and she still has hers and part of me feels resentful. I know that sounds awful, but it is just part of the grief that we all have to go thru. Its put a strain on me and my friends relationship, even now, but I just dont feel ready to face people let alone her with her big belly lol I feel so mean saying all this as I love her dearly but as we all know here, until youve been thru it you cant understand. But dahlia, twins in the family, sooo exciting and its bound to be your turn soon, this month fx xx 

This is going to be our month girls, so when does everyone expect to O ?? Its my first cycle so I'm gonna be using OPK's again hope its only a 28 dayer this time xxx


----------



## 2inlove04

Today is cycle day three.. I believe I had a chemical or very early miscarriage.. good luck and Care sorry to hear about baby Jacob


----------



## Beeka

Hi :flower:

I'll join you ladies too. I am CD2. This bleed is my miscarriage but going to try this cycle. I normally ovulate between CD 21 and 25. I'm guessing it'll be a bit later this cycle - maybe up to 2 weeks later. I guess I will ovulate between 24th Feb and 13th March. Haha :haha: that is not a very precise date but time will tell. 

Hoping we will all get our sticky BFP's very very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Welcome Girls!! :flower:

@twoinlove, :hugs: so sorry for your loss hun. Good luck this month xx

@beeka, FX for you this time hun, I have read so many posts from women who have been pregnant before their first period after a miscarriage, so it does happen. I didnt ovulate until cycle day 32 after mine, but I was so glad when I did as I didn't know what to expect!! So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: 

MARCH :bfp::bfp::bfp:'S XxXxXxXxX​


----------



## lilblossom

Well lets see...I believe my af started on Jan 27th and today is cd 9 so maybe in a week I should O?

If we count first day of bleeding from miscarriage it would be cd 35 lol. I haven't had more than 2 days with out bleeding at all but most of my bleeding has been spotting...i passed a couple small clots early this morning so am wondering if the reason i am still bleeding is because i still have stuff left over. My hcg was at 87 on tuesday so thinking i should finally be to zero really soon. HPT's are all negative now so that's promising.

I am not sure what cycle day i normally O on because the last time i had tried to get pregnant was 19 years ago when i had my daughter. This one that ended in mc was a total surprise so....like i said never focused on my cycle like this before. Its why i had searched for places to get information and am so glad i found this forum. Everyone is so supportive. So ladies...lets do this!!! here is to our :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## 2inlove04

Peace love, legs up and baby dust :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Blossom, just curious, So even though your hcg was still above the norm when you started your "period", you are calling Jan 27th day 1? Is there a way you could get your hcg checked at the doctors just one more time to make sure they're at zero. I am just thinking that maybe the bleeding you're having is from your loss. I'm not trying to put a damper on anything, I just wanted to let you know how I am evaluating your situation, but I'm no doctor :blush: 

I just think once you stop spotting for at least a few days, it means your hcg will be at 0. From that point on, any bleeding in my eyes would then be your actual period. It could be true that your residuals are still passing through you, even though it seems like 34 days is a while to spot, but it happens. A friend of mine who had a D&C in October spotted for 8 weeks after. She finally got her real AF on New Years Day. 

Once again, not trying to be a doctor or tell you what's really going on, but just offering advice : )


----------



## Beeka

@CarrieAnn, I'm so sorry for your loss too :hugs: I can't even begin to imagine how hard it must be lose a baby at 22 weeks. Do they know why it happened? Ovulating at CD32 is good though...That wasn't too long to have to wait. I don't know what to expect either but hoping I don't have to wait too long. x

@lilblossomell, 35 days of bleeding does sound an awful long time, and to still be passing clots, I think I would be worried. What does the doctor say about it? Do they say it is normal? That is fab news about HCG going down - shouldn't be too long before it's less than 5. Are you going to use OPK's to help you pinpoint ovulation? x



2inlove04 said:


> Peace love, legs up and baby dust :)

:haha: Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us to get our BFP this cycle :dust:

I am CD3 today. I passed some awful looking "stuff" yesterday. Quite large pieces of tissue, but since passing them - the pain has subsided loads. Just like normal period pain now. The flow is quite light today - I was expecting heavy flow for days and days. Just a lot of stringy stuff and clots now rather than blood. Sorry way too much information. xxx


----------



## lilblossom

well what is weird about it is that on days off the bleeding pretty much tapers off to nothing but when i go to work (am in retail and on my feet pretty much straight for nearly 5 hours) I start to spot again...the reason i am calling jan 27 day one is because had stopped bleeding for a few days and then it started like a normal af...same color and consistency if you know what i mean. It just wont seem to completely end. but gonna give it couple more days and see what happens. Have no fever or anything with it.


----------



## Dahlia2007

lilblossom said:


> well what is weird about it is that on days off the bleeding pretty much tapers off to nothing but when i go to work (am in retail and on my feet pretty much straight for nearly 5 hours) I start to spot again...the reason i am calling jan 27 day one is because had stopped bleeding for a few days and then it started like a normal af...same color and consistency if you know what i mean. It just wont seem to completely end. but gonna give it couple more days and see what happens. Have no fever or anything with it.

Okay I see. That makes sense now. I just thought it was all spotting. It's so hard not to know when it's going to end! I feel for you :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

so far today no spotting but have a 7 hour shift today.... fxed get through it with out it starting up again


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hey girls :flower: happy sunday! bit late i know, but got locked out of the site earlier for getting my password wrong 5 times lol

@beeka, I am still waiting for post motem results to find out exactly what happened to my baby, they have taken over 6 weeks already but I've been told I could be waiting up to 12 :wacko: There are a lot of possibilities as I did have a few problems with the pregnancy, plus had an amniocentisis, but that is a totally different and long story! However, we still never expected what happened and it has hit me like a ton of bricks since :cry: I am just yearning to have another baby now, not to replace Jacob as no one ever will, im just hoping another will give me something to smile about again :flower:

But ... I really dont wanna bring a downer on this thread cos this is gonna be a lucky one, I can just feel it!!

Hope everyone is doing ok, I'm just looking forward to the :witch: going away! and hopefully for 9 months (fx!) xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hey lilblossom xx How did it go today in work, as far as te spotting is concerned ?? Hope its starting to trail off for you hun :)


----------



## lilblossom

same old same old but tapering off now...and have lots of ewcm so things are looking up.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Oh thats really good news!! are you going to use OPK's??


----------



## Dahlia2007

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Hey girls :flower: happy sunday! bit late i know, but got locked out of the site earlier for getting my password wrong 5 times lol
> 
> @beeka, I am still waiting for post motem results to find out exactly what happened to my baby, they have taken over 6 weeks already but I've been told I could be waiting up to 12 :wacko: There are a lot of possibilities as I did have a few problems with the pregnancy, plus had an amniocentisis, but that is a totally different and long story! However, we still never expected what happened and it has hit me like a ton of bricks since :cry: I am just yearning to have another baby now, not to replace Jacob as no one ever will, im just hoping another will give me something to smile about again :flower:
> 
> But ... I really dont wanna bring a downer on this thread cos this is gonna be a lucky one, I can just feel it!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, I'm just looking forward to the :witch: going away! and hopefully for 9 months (fx!) xxx

Hey don't say downer, because you're only just sharing your story :flower:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I have been reading this forum daily since my MC last Saturday (1-28). It was a blighted ovum at 6 weeks, passed naturally. DH and I are TTC right away.

Reading the posts has been very supportive, and let me know that I am not alone. We were very fortunate to conceive on our first try and intend to conceive easily and effortlessly once again. I am almost 35 and this will be my first child.

I pray that we all get our BFP in MARCH!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello Kat and welcome. So sorry for your loss, but as you see this is a great place to be. I don't know what I'd do without it, I'd probably stress my husband out big time! I got off birth control pills in September and two weeks later I conceived, and I felt very fortunate. And it turned out too good to be true, as we lost our baby at 9 weeks. So I hope once again, that after the D&C I had that my cycles will go back to regular and we will get a BFP in the weeks to come. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## lilblossom

Hello Kat and welcome...sorry to hear about your loss. Mine was also a blighted ovum ... which i had never heard of til it happened to me... so i totally understand how you feel. Everyone here has been so nice and I wouldn't trade this forum for the world. 

:dust: all around for our :bfp:


----------



## 2inlove04

Morning Ladies it's a bright new day :) Lets have hope for our sticky beans in the VERY NEAR Future!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Counting down the days to O..


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Afternoon girls xx Actually got my password right today!:loopy:

@Katm, Welcome to our lucky thread!! So sorry for your loss :hugs: It really helps being on this forum, with other ladies in the same situation. Thats brill that you conceived so quickly, fx it will happen so effortlessly again, I am soo sure it will ! I am hoping I am just as lucky, it took nearly 2 years to get pregnant with my lil Jacob, but that was 2 years of not trying, not preventing and sometimes we were lucky to


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

... Oh gosh, pressed wrong button :wacko: but was saying sometimes we were lucky to :sex: once a week lol I had a job where sometimes I was working nearly 70 hrs a week, but I have since kicked that, as life is too short!! So fx for you kat and keep us all informed :hugs:

So how is everyone today?? This :witch:is mega heavy this time and getting me down! can't wait for her to go so we can start ttc again! 

I woke up to a letter this morning from my consultant, she wants to see me and my boyfriend to discuss the post mortem as soon as results come back and she has also suggested genetic testing. We are going to go for it. Has anyone got any experiences of this ?? Its not for a while yet but any input please let me know! :flower:


----------



## KatM

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello Kat and welcome. So sorry for your loss, but as you see this is a great place to be. I don't know what I'd do without it, I'd probably stress my husband out big time! I got off birth control pills in September and two weeks later I conceived, and I felt very fortunate. And it turned out too good to be true, as we lost our baby at 9 weeks. So I hope once again, that after the D&C I had that my cycles will go back to regular and we will get a BFP in the weeks to come.
> 
> Good luck to you!

Thank you for making me feel welcome. The good news is that we both appear to be quite fertile, so BFP very well may come in March for us.


----------



## KatM

lilblossom said:


> Hello Kat and welcome...sorry to hear about your loss. Mine was also a blighted ovum ... which i had never heard of til it happened to me... so i totally understand how you feel. Everyone here has been so nice and I wouldn't trade this forum for the world.
> 
> :dust: all around for our :bfp:

I never heard of a blighted ovum either. Actually, my doctor never even used that word. I picked it up on this forum. I had a sac with nothing in it. That is all the doctor pointed out. It seems so common to them that they do not have much empathy. I have never met the person I picked to be my OBGYN as I went straight to the emergency room and had a follow up with an alternate Dr. I hope my OBGYN is more sympathetic or I will be finding a new one.

Let's pray that next month is our sticky bean month!


----------



## KatM

xxCarrieAnnxxx,
Thanks for starting this thread and welcoming me to the forum. This is my first forum and I am very grateful for the support of others who know how I feel. Speedy conception to you. Let's see how many BFP's we get!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

KatM said:


> xxCarrieAnnxxx,
> Thanks for starting this thread and welcoming me to the forum. This is my first forum and I am very grateful for the support of others who know how I feel. Speedy conception to you. Let's see how many BFP's we get!

Your welcome. I am so excited!! I wonder who will be the first ... oooo !!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Beeka

@xxCarrieAnnxx, How did you get your password wrong 5 times :haha: Glad you've remembered it now. 12 weeks is a long time to wait for the results, hopefully you wont be waiting that long. Remember this thread is lucky and it wont be too long before you have another baby in your arms making you smile :hugs:

@lilblossom, :thumbup: to lots of EWCM. FX ovulation will happen soon x

@KatM, Hello Kat and welcome :flower: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I too am TTC straight away, let's hope we get our BFP this cycle x

@Dahlia2007, I'm counting down the days too - just have no idea when to expect it. Hoping it is sooner rather than later. When are you expecting to ov? x

Lots of baby dust for us all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Hello Beeka and thank you....had lots of ewcm yesterday, gone today so i looked it up and it seems because of my age I don't get it for very many days any longer so hope we caught it in time:) had a surge on my opk test but wasn't very strong line...think my pee was too diluted(tmi I know) But definately hoping for the best. Lets do this girls!!!!! 
:dust:

Oh and update...no spotting so far today:)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Beeka, since I'm just having my first period after my D&C (took 43 days), I am not quite sure when to expect O. AF started on Feb 3rd, so CD 14 would be the 17th. But I am not counting on it being "clockwork," so I will be taking OPKs starting on CD 8, because I really don't want to miss this O. I will only take one per day, but then starting on CD11 I will start taking two.


----------



## Dahlia2007

So blossom, you think you'll be Oing in the next few days? Will you be using preseed? I was getting some ewcm last cycle, but there seemed to be more two days after I O'd. I have faith that it'll come back before O time. I know that even though some women don't have it flowing :haha: out if them, it's still in there! I don't plan on using any type of lube, but if I thought if I was having technical difficulties shipping the sperm over to the egg, I'd give it a try.


----------



## Beeka

@lilblossom, Oh right so you think the EWCM was because you were ovulating? Do you temp as well so you can make sure you did ov? If you did ovulate I hope you caught that little egg too :) And that is brilliant you've had no spotting!! 

@Dahlia2007, I'll be doing the same. Taking one OPK a day from 18dpo then 2 a day when a second line starts to show up. My OPK's usually progress over a couple of days. Normally ovulate between CD21 and CD27. Did you used to have 28 day cycles? Does it vary from woman to woman on how long it takes for their cycle to become regular again? It is a real guessing game isn't it!!


----------



## lilblossom

Lol I had just started charting so have nothing to base this one against and honestly my temps have been screwy....read in one of the websites that explain how to do it that it can take a couple months to regulate after mc. All of my temps have been right around 97.35 which is a little high for pre o. But like i said i have never charted before. I am such a noob


----------



## Beeka

Dahlia2007 said:


> So blossom, you think you'll be Oing in the next few days? Will you be using preseed? I was getting some ewcm last cycle, but there seemed to be more two days after I O'd. I have faith that it'll come back before O time. *I know that even though some women don't have it flowing  out if them, it's still in there!* I don't plan on using any type of lube, but if I thought if I was having technical difficulties shipping the sperm over to the egg, I'd give it a try.

I agree. My EWCM isn't in abundance but when I have a BM I always have more (I guess I push it out...TMI). I think my body likes to cling onto it and keep it up high in there ready for when it's needed.


----------



## Beeka

lilblossom said:


> Lol I had just started charting so have nothing to base this one against and honestly my temps have been screwy....read in one of the websites that explain how to do it that it can take a couple months to regulate after mc. All of my temps have been right around 97.35 which is a little high for pre o. But like i said i have never charted before. I am such a noob

I find charting really helps me, especially as I have long irregular cycles already! I didn't know a MC can make your temps go a bit wild. Might explain my high temp this morning. Everyone's temps are different. You just need to know what is right for you. I wouldn't give up temping just yet, you may start to notice some patterns soon. xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I havent started temping yet, as really this is first cycle trying to conceive after first AF. I was planning on doing same as some of you girls, using 1 OPK a day from CD8, then maybe CD10 or 11 start using 2. Do you think I should start temping too?? I was going to leave that to use if we dont get lucky after a few months, but I don't wanna miss any opportunities!!

I may get the thermometer out then ... hehe 

@Dahlia, Your a day ahead of me in your cycle, so we may be O'ing at same time !!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

lilblossom said:


> Hello Beeka and thank you....had lots of ewcm yesterday, gone today so i looked it up and it seems because of my age I don't get it for very many days any longer so hope we caught it in time:) had a surge on my opk test but wasn't very strong line...think my pee was too diluted(tmi I know) But definately hoping for the best. Lets do this girls!!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> Oh and update...no spotting so far today:)


A Big FX for you blossom, are you in your 2ww already now?? Could be our first BFP !!! xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> I havent started temping yet, as really this is first cycle trying to conceive after first AF. I was planning on doing same as some of you girls, using 1 OPK a day from CD8, then maybe CD10 or 11 start using 2. Do you think I should start temping too?? I was going to leave that to use if we dont get lucky after a few months, but I don't wanna miss any opportunities!!
> 
> I may get the thermometer out then ... hehe
> 
> @Dahlia, Your a day ahead of me in your cycle, so we may be O'ing at same time !!

I am all about getting a 2012 baby this time around so I am doing everything in terms of figuring out O, so that's why I would temp if I were you.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I definately am, so does it only tell you after youve ovulated?? by your temperature rise?? If so does it mean get all the BD in before temp rises??

Sorry all new to this xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Some women have a slight drop in temp before O. Mine shows that I had a drop in temp two days in a row prior to my O, then it spiked way up after. Not everyone gets the drop though.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Oh right Ok I will keep a watch out for that! 

You know with the OPKS I got a positive on them for 2 days last moth, with the second day being the darkest line, does that mean on the second day ovulation had already happened???


----------



## Dahlia2007

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Oh right Ok I will keep a watch out for that!
> 
> You know with the OPKS I got a positive on them for 2 days last moth, with the second day being the darkest line, does that mean on the second day ovulation had already happened???

Well, so they were both positive, one was just darker than the previous day... I'm not sure on that one. I still think that the first positive should be used, because it would show the day your LH starts to surge. Then 12-36 hours later from that first +OPK point you would O. Perhaps the darker just meant your LH surge was still going strong. But remember it can drop at any point, and fast, after you O. So the darker could have been the tail end surge right before you O'd... or you could have already O'd. there's no way to tell for sure, unless you were temping maybe you could've figured out when your temp when up. idk


----------



## ami1985

im hoping for a march bfp just waiting for the witch to arrive been 8 weeks since loss and still no sign grrr wish she would hurry up xxxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

ahh right, thanks Dahlia. It is best to just keep checking twice a day around that time then I think just to be on the safe side. Im also going to try temping this month too. 

Are you going to do anything different this month??


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

ami1985 said:


> im hoping for a march bfp just waiting for the witch to arrive been 8 weeks since loss and still no sign grrr wish she would hurry up xxxx

Hi hun, Welcome to the thread, we're all out for an early March BFP and we're gonna get one!!! :thumbup:

So sorry for your loss. My miscarriage happened on 24th dec and first AF arrived exactly 6 weeks later. I'm waiting for her to sod off so I can get on with working for my March bfp :happydance: Hope your AF shows up soon for you hun and all the best trying xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

No more red today : ) ... so far. So this AF lasted 4 days. In the past AF would be usually be 5, sometimes 4. Seems pretty normal so far. Now I just wonder if O will be on time, early, or late. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## lilblossom

Daliha glad you are finally done with af...that means you are on your way to your O


Yesterday was a pretty good day...I did end up having just a tiny bit of spotting that I would have missed had i not really been checking it closely....it was different too, really thin watery and very light pink in color so wondering if it was o bleeding instead...never noticed if i do that before so have nothing to base it on. Also had some twinges off to one side and low in abdomen so maybe?

If it were O does that mean i am in the tww? lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

lilblossom said:


> Daliha glad you are finally done with af...that means you are on your way to your O
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a pretty good day...I did end up having just a tiny bit of spotting that I would have missed had i not really been checking it closely....it was different too, really thin watery and very light pink in color so wondering if it was o bleeding instead...never noticed if i do that before so have nothing to base it on. Also had some twinges off to one side and low in abdomen so maybe?
> 
> If it were O does that mean i am in the tww? lol

It sure does :thumbup:
Were you able to get a few BDs in there? I was researching the Shettles method for gender, but I am not going to be following it. I know that I would love a girl, which they say requires BDing like every day before O. But that was my plan anyways, to BD a lot before O just to make sure I catch the egg. I'm not playin around :winkwink:


----------



## lilblossom

well if we miss the egg it won't be for lack of trying:blush:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Fingers crossed for you lilblosson xx

Can I ask (another) question please girls!! Does it matter how many times a day you bd before O??? Or is it better to just do it the once per day??


----------



## lilblossom

What i have read is that every other day until you get positive opk then daily for 2 days then skip a day then every other day again...but I am basically following my bodily urges lol... supposedly you will really want to :sex: when you are most fertile.


----------



## Dahlia2007

lol lilblossom. Are you a symptom spotter? I consider myself one, but I just know that I won't be taking it seriously this time during the TWW

Carrie, they say it's okay to BD once a day if there is nothing with OH's spermcount and whatnot.


----------



## KatM

He wants you to stop BDing 3 days prior to O. If you can't conceive then he moves it to 2 days prior. The theory is that the girl sperm are more hearty and resiliant. I do not know if it worked for us, as we had a MC. Also, no orgasm for the female as this makes the CM condusive to male sperm... something like this.

This time around, I am just going for it naturally by BDing every other night. I heard the cycle right after MC is bonky, so this seems to be the best method for us right now. Usually my nipples hurt right when I am Oing, but don't know if that will be the case right now.

I really want a girl, but will be happy with a healthy, sticky bean. I hope we are all BFPs in March.


----------



## lilblossom

Not neccesarily symptom spotting ... I will just try to not think about it too much...I know that will be difficult...and if no af by end of month I will test. Gotta go on with life like normal although i am taking prenatals, folic acid and watching what i eat....also am trying to drop a few extra pounds before my bfp


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya everybody :D

I have only just joined this forum and have found some very hopeful posts from all you lovely people :) First of all, I'm really sorry to hear about everyone's losses! :hugs: 

I had a complete Miscarriage on 4th January 2012, I was 6 and a half weeks pregnant. I stopped bleeding about a week later, (12th January 2012). We started TTC as soon as the bleeding stopped whilst waiting for my AF. Anyway, she finally came 4 weeks and 5 days later! (6th February 2012) I have never been so glad to welcome her haha! Today is day 3 and waiting for her to finish then we can start TTC again! :D 

Baby dust for us all for our March BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kat M hello! Yeah I think that with the irregularities of our cycles coming from a loss, it really just makes sense to do what we can and not follow any sort of plan in regards to gender. My only goal is to get pregnant and keep it bakin for 9 month!

Hello Excalibur, this is a great forum and it has helped me through so much. It's just nice to have so many others that have gone through the same experiences and have stories and advice to share. I welcomed my AF too, who came 6 weeks after my D&C.


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya Dahlia2007,

Thank you for replying. I have been reading this forum for a while but never thought to join until I read so many stories which were similar to mine. I'm glad it's helped you as much as it has helped me through bad times :hugs: Wow 6 weeks? I bet that was an agonising wait? Just short of 5 weeks was bad enough for me, can imagine how it made you feel! :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Just checking in with you ladies to see how we are doing. Me, I am getting better with the spotting on the days i work...only a tiny bit now and almost not noticeable and only when i work. Not sure why i am doing it and its a question i may post to my doctor if it still does it next week.

not sure if i have ovulated or not, just gotta wait and see what happens. In the mean time I am getting a regular round of blood work for my gp cause he wants to check my cholesterol and stuff and my mammogram tomorrow, Ob wants that out of the way if i get pregnant right away since we didnt plan to wait.

How about everyone else?


----------



## KatM

Hi lilblossom,
Good to hear that your spotting is almost gone. Let us know how your blood tests come out.

As for me, I tested negative on my HPT test and cancelled my blood draw on Friday. It looks like the HCG has left my body and I am hoping to ovulate within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## lilblossom

getting ready to leave for my blood draw...its just your standard that doctors like to have done periodically to see how healthy or not you are...

I did have a weird dream last night. Its the first dream I have had where I was pregnant in one since i was carrying my 18 year old daughter. Think its a sign? haha.

See you folks after i get finished being poked and squished today.


----------



## NYcountrygirl

So sorry for your loss hun!!! I had a m/c last month as well. I'm O'ing though right now. I was supposed to be expecting AF tomorrow, but my cycle must be all messed up for now. But, I got a bfp opk yesterday. I guess I'm now entering the 2ww. best of luck to you hun!!


----------



## 2inlove04

Good Luck NY Country and I'm waiting to start taking the OPK's


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom - Glad to hear that your spotting is finally calming down! :) Hope they don't poke and prod you too much today! :( 

KatM - Yay for the test being Negative, at least you can move on now! :D

NY - Sorry for you loss :( Congratulations on your BFP OPK! :happydance: Good Luck for your BFP hun! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :D

2inlove - Hope you can start taking your OPK's soon, seems like we are in the same boat! :) 

As for me, I am waiting for my AF to leave then we can start TTC and track those OPK's! Hopefully it will be the last day today/tomorrow! ;)


----------



## lilblossom

back home from my mammogram...not too bad this time. Got a good tech I guess so not sore like I expected. Sadly my boss has called me in so no day off now....was looking forward to putting my feet up for a couple hours haha. 

Hope everyone is feeling well today and positive.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> back home from my mammogram...not too bad this time. Got a good tech I guess so not sore like I expected. Sadly my boss has called me in so no day off now....was looking forward to putting my feet up for a couple hours haha.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well today and positive.

Glad you got a good Tech this time and you are not too sore! :) Sorry to hear that your boss won't let you have a day off work :( :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

thanks, its not that she won't let me have the day off...I need to cover for the AM as he has bad toothache and says pain is so bad he can't work. It is what it is...on the up side its a few extra dollars haha


----------



## Excalibur

Oh I'm sorry. Must have misread what you wrote previously! :dohh: Haha! Very true, every little helps! :D


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> lilblossom - Glad to hear that your spotting is finally calming down! :) Hope they don't poke and prod you too much today! :(
> 
> KatM - Yay for the test being Negative, at least you can move on now! :D
> 
> NY - Sorry for you loss :( Congratulations on your BFP OPK! :happydance: Good Luck for your BFP hun! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :D
> 
> 2inlove - Hope you can start taking your OPK's soon, seems like we are in the same boat! :)
> 
> As for me, I am waiting for my AF to leave then we can start TTC and track those OPK's! Hopefully it will be the last day today/tomorrow! ;)

Hi Excalibur,
We might be Oing around the same time. I feel hopeful and am keeping my fingers crossed for us all. I tend to O late and since the MC, I don't know where I am in my cycle. Have detected some lotiony CM... so hopefully that turns to EWCM next week.

Liliblossom, glad that your exam went well and was less bothersome than you thought it would be.


----------



## 2inlove04

Ladies I seem to be in reverse.. the brown tissue and blood when I wipe which started at the begining of the m/c has come back .. My va-jay jay is also alot drier than when I'm usually bleeding :?


----------



## Dahlia2007

2 inlove, can it just be the start of a new cycle for you?

Lilblossom, glad you're not too sore. I have never had a mammo done, as I'm not of age yet, but I wonder how they'd do one on my small "ladies".. :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

KatM - Hiya :D Yeah we may Ovulate around the same time, wouldn't that be great? :) It's awful not knowing where about you are in your cycle after MC! Hope things manage to work themselves out for you soon. I'm also keeping my fingers crossed for us all! :D

2inlove - Sorry to hear about your situation right now :hugs: You are not due to start your AF by any chance are you? :(


----------



## KatM

2inlove04 said:


> Ladies I seem to be in reverse.. the brown tissue and blood when I wipe which started at the begining of the m/c has come back .. My va-jay jay is also alot drier than when I'm usually bleeding :?

The info I am sharing is based only on what I have read on the internet, but I read that you can start bleeding again if you didn't pass all the tissue on the first go around. I also read that it is okay unless you are soaking pads and running a temp, which could indicate an infection. Did your HCG drop back down to a negative HPT? Did you ask your Dr.?


----------



## lilblossom

My apologies to Nycountrygirl...didn't welcome you to our group of women waiting for our bfp's...sorry for you loss and hope you are doing ok.


----------



## 2inlove04

I get my results for the last hcg tomorrow... I'm assuming theyve dropped as I need bleeding for about 7 days now...it seems to be tapering off no crampsout of the norm and no fever...


----------



## lilblossom

good luck with test...mine still showed at 88 last Tuesday which shocked me considering this whole thing started on New Years Day. They say everyone is different though so you could be down all the way.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie, how have you been? just wondering :hugs:


----------



## 2inlove04

I was 11.6 on Jan 30th then on Feb 1 I tested at 14 so who knows...


----------



## littlemama16

hello ladies i started my first period 9th feb after my 2nd miscarriage on the 11th of jan (day before my wedding :/) me and my husband are going to start trying agin straight away and am hoping and FX that i will to get my BFP in march, i have a bicornuate uterus which means heart shaped so unfortnatly am more prone to miscarriages but hopefully my next little bean will stick, good luck and hope we all get our BFP's soon 
baby dust to all xx


----------



## Excalibur

2inlove: Good luck with your HCG results. Hope they are where you want them to be :)

littlemama: Hiya :D Oh what an awful day to start your AF! Right before your wedding! :( Fingers crossed that we all get those BFP's very soon! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Mitch

Hello ladies, can i join in? Our little angel Olivia was taken from us at 21 weeks on the 18th of Jan, and am still bleeding now and don't know whether to try when this bleeding stops or wait to have a period? **sigh** xx


----------



## Excalibur

Miss Mitch said:


> Hello ladies, can i join in? Our little angel Olivia was taken from us at 21 weeks on the 18th of Jan, and am still bleeding now and don't know whether to try when this bleeding stops or wait to have a period? **sigh** xx

Hiya, welcome to the thread :)

Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :( I hope the bleeding stops for you soon, I know how agonising the wait is from my recent experience :cry: As for trying again, most people say try whenever you feel ready to, when you feel healthy enough, emotionally and physically :hugs: We started trying again as soon as the bleeding stopped but I still got my AF! :(


----------



## Miss Mitch

We really want to try straight away, but part of me thinks what if there was something wrong that I need to know about before trying? At the same am petrified of not conceiving again or it taking ages :( Sorry for your loss too hun xx


----------



## Excalibur

Miss Mitch said:


> We really want to try straight away, but part of me thinks what if there was something wrong that I need to know about before trying? At the same am petrified of not conceiving again or it taking ages :( Sorry for your loss too hun xx

Thank you hun :hugs: If you are worried that there might be something wrong hun, you could always make a doctors appointment and get checked over? I had a natural miscarriage, no D&C or anything needed. I never got told anything like how long to wait etc so I just assumed it was ok. I think the exact same thing hun, wondering if it will take a while or if we do conceive then will the same thing happen etc, I guess we just have to try and not let it worry us too much. (Easier said than done I know) :( xx


----------



## littlemama16

Thank you it was meant to say I had my miscarriage the day before
My wedding silly iPhone lol xx


----------



## Miss Mitch

Thank you hun :hugs: If you are worried that there might be something wrong hun, you could always make a doctors appointment and get checked over? I had a natural miscarriage, no D&C or anything needed. I never got told anything like how long to wait etc so I just assumed it was ok. I think the exact same thing hun, wondering if it will take a while or if we do conceive then will the same thing happen etc, I guess we just have to try and not let it worry us too much. (Easier said than done I know) :( xx[/QUOTE]

I had a scan and they found out that her heart had stopped, so I doidn't go naturally into labour or have my water break too early so i'm not sure? I just keep wondering what did I do to deserve it? I mean, I know know one deserve it, but....I dunno....

Will I go straight into my period or will I have a few weeks before it? Or is it different for everyone? xx


----------



## lilblossom

Welcome Miss Mitch and LMamma. Of course you are both welcome here and I so relate to your feeling in your losses. Let's all spread out our baby dust for our BFPs' in the next month:)


----------



## Excalibur

littlemama: That's awful :(

Miss Mitch: So sorry to hear that hun :hugs: :( Nobody deserves what we have been through but remember, it's not your fault. Unfortunately it's a natural thing and something we can't do anything about! :( It varies from person to person hun, some get their period as normal but for others it could take a bit longer. It's estimated somewhere between 6-8 weeks, although I was 6 and a half weeks pregnant when I had my MC and I got my AF 4 weeks and 5 days later :) xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hey girls xxx Long time no speak! I haven't been online for a few days as I've had a lot going on. Had the telphone call from the hospital on tuesday that my little angel is ready for burial :nope: So i've had to make all the arrangement. Its going ahead next wednesday, right around the time I am due to O lol But I've bought my lil baby so many flowers, I can't wait to see them all and happy that I can finally put him to rest :flower: and go to spend some time with him when I am feeling low...

Anyway onto a brighter note, I'm feeling so confident for this month, I dont know why but I just have this feeling and I havent even O'd yet and also another strong feeling that I am going to have a girl next time :pink: , strange I know but my insticts have never let me down!!

Welcome to all the new joiners and I hope everyones doing ok, first AF after my mc came and gone within 4 days, so nice compared to the days and days of it after the mc! Can't wait for O now lol 

Speak to you all soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Hey girls xxx Long time no speak! I haven't been online for a few days as I've had a lot going on. Had the telphone call from the hospital on tuesday that my little angel is ready for burial :nope: So i've had to make all the arrangement. Its going ahead next wednesday, right around the time I am due to O lol But I've bought my lil baby so many flowers, I can't wait to see them all and happy that I can finally put him to rest :flower: and go to spend some time with him when I am feeling low...
> 
> Anyway onto a brighter note, I'm feeling so confident for this month, I dont know why but I just have this feeling and I havent even O'd yet and also another strong feeling that I am going to have a girl next time :pink: , strange I know but my insticts have never let me down!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new joiners and I hope everyones doing ok, first AF after my mc came and gone within 4 days, so nice compared to the days and days of it after the mc! Can't wait for O now lol
> 
> Speak to you all soon xxxxxxx

Hi Carrie,

Really sorry to hear about your little angel :hugs: I'm sure he will get a lovely send off and he'll always be watching over you :)

Yay for your AF coming and going and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for a BFP! :D xxx


----------



## kelly1973

hi everyone im new to this website so hope your all bear with me, its so comforting to read what you guys have been through,i went for my 12 week scan on the 3rd dec to be told baby measured at 6 weeks i was totally devastated i was sent home to wait for it to happen, i started bleeding about three days later and have been going for weekly scans to be told the sac is still there, had scan last tues and was told sac now measured 2 cm and up untill a week ago have been bleeding very heavy at times.stopped for about a week thens tarted spotting again on fri will this bleeding ever stop any ideas?i have my next scan on 15th im so exhausted and down with thisxx


----------



## Excalibur

kelly1973 said:


> hi everyone im new to this website so hope your all bear with me, its so comforting to read what you guys have been through,i went for my 12 week scan on the 3rd dec to be told baby measured at 6 weeks i was totally devastated i was sent home to wait for it to happen, i started bleeding about three days later and have been going for weekly scans to be told the sac is still there, had scan last tues and was told sac now measured 2 cm and up untill a week ago have been bleeding very heavy at times.stopped for about a week thens tarted spotting again on fri will this bleeding ever stop any ideas?i have my next scan on 15th im so exhausted and down with thisxx

Hiya Kelly :)

Really sorry to hear what you are going through :( Hope things work themselves out for you soon! When I had my Miscarriage, I bled for a week afterwards, I guess you'll stop bleeding once everything is out of your system :hugs:


----------



## KatM

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Hey girls xxx Long time no speak! I haven't been online for a few days as I've had a lot going on. Had the telphone call from the hospital on tuesday that my little angel is ready for burial :nope: So i've had to make all the arrangement. Its going ahead next wednesday, right around the time I am due to O lol But I've bought my lil baby so many flowers, I can't wait to see them all and happy that I can finally put him to rest :flower: and go to spend some time with him when I am feeling low...

xxCarrieAnnxx, 
I send you light and love. You are incredibly strong.

Welcome New Comers,
So sad to read all your stories and that you are now part of this thread. That being said, we all know how each other feels, and will be able to support each other once we pass the first hurdle of the getting our BFP. 

Sticky Beans to all of us!!!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you everyone, lush to hear from you all xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

GRRRRRRRRRR RANT!! There are Pregnant women everywhere and I just wanna have my baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> GRRRRRRRRRR RANT!! There are Pregnant women everywhere and I just wanna have my baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know the feeling hun! :hugs: It's horrible when you want something so much! :cry: Hope we get our BFP's soon!! I see your due to Ovulate a couple of days before me! :)


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Yep, these :bfp:'s are coming ... I just know it ooooooo so exciting!!

@excalibur, Hello hunny :hugs:, sorry for your loss too xxx Yeah few days before you hun for O'ing!! What date do u expect it then?? I made this ticker on basis of a 28 day cycle but dont know if it will actually be that yet as this is first 'proper' one after mc?! Im expecting mine around the 17th but gonna bd for 5 days, everyday, before then, and use loadsa OPK's too !!! Whats your plan hun xxx


love to everyone ... happy friday :flower:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

P.S ... The boyfriend is :sleep:ing, and snoring his head off!! its pay day (only comes once a month!) so its :drunk: night. He's so lucky its this weekend so he can have his fun, as next weekend its NO NO!! OV'ing so fun from bding instead mm mmm I'm sure he wont complain xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello to all the new ladies. This group is very nice. It's hard to kee up with everyone, but I am very sorry for you losses. I have come to find that it does get easier, but when I think about my loss I do get very down. However we are TTC this round and I am awaiting O.

Carrie- I'm sure all the flowers for Jacob will be a beautiful sight. God bless your little one. 

My first AF lasted 5 days, then one day of spotting after. Not bad : / I am going to do an OPK tonight, just to get it started : ) I have a feeling thought that I won't O anytime before CD 14 just because I feel that my cycle still won't be back on track. but hopefully that won't matter in the long-run, hope to catch the egg!

sticky :dust: to everyone!


----------



## littlemama16

xxCarrieAnnxx i know exactly how you feel i have about 8 friends expecting bubs and just a handful who do nothing but complain about being pregnant i just think of how many woemn out there like myself and you guys on here who would do anything in there shoes to be pregnant right now its very frustrating and it does make it hard to be happy for them which i know is selfish on my part but i feel a little jealous they still have there bub growing and is healthy and mine is in heaven , i feel bad for the way i thinka nd do try to be happy for them but its hard... selfish i know but i just cant help it i feel like a terrible friend :(


----------



## Dahlia2007

littlemama16 said:


> xxCarrieAnnxx i know exactly how you feel i have about 8 friends expecting bubs and just a handful who do nothing but complain about being pregnant i just think of how many woemn out there like myself and you guys on here who would do anything in there shoes to be pregnant right now its very frustrating and it does make it hard to be happy for them which i know is selfish on my part but i feel a little jealous they still have there bub growing and is healthy and mine is in heaven , i feel bad for the way i thinka nd do try to be happy for them but its hard... selfish i know but i just cant help it i feel like a terrible friend :(

Yeah, I know too! I still haven't been able to really communicate with my BFF, as she is 10 wks pregnant right now, and it's just too hard to talk to her. I have talked to her, but it always involves her symptoms/craving/ etc., and I really don't want to hear about it right now. I haven't exactly told her how I feel, as I think she knows because we haven't talked much. But once I get my BFP I'll be more than happy to talk to her again. It's super hard right now to talk to pregnant women.


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Hiya hun :hugs: Thank you :) Aww woohoo! I'm due to Ovulate on the 20th if all goes to plan after the MC. I have just finished my AF which was the normal 5/6 days so fingers crossed it won't have messed it up! :happydance: Yeah my plan is to BD every other day on the run up and then BD everyday, wether it works like that I don't know haha, might end up every day ;) I'm also going to use OPK's, don't want to miss this little eggy!! Hope your OH enjoys his drink night as he will be busy next weekend haha!Happy Friday :happydance:

Dahlia: Glad your AF is finally over aswell! Good luck hun. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone and their sticky beans! :D


----------



## KatM

Good luck to everyone. I intend for us to get a lot of BFPs in this group by March. My chance is coming in the next few days according to my OPK and CM.

Several of you have stopped your AF, so you are near ready to O again too! Can't wait to hear the updates.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Good luck Kat!

Ex- yes I guess I just plan on BDing every other day up to O, and then also the day I get a + OPK, and maybe after again lol


----------



## Excalibur

Kat: Good Luck! I'm due to Ov in 9 days! :D

Dahlia: Good luck :D Sounds the same as my plan lol! ;)


----------



## KatM

Thanks Ex!

You two ladies sound like you will be very, very, very busy =)

DH and I will be BDing right along with you both.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM said:


> Thanks Ex!
> 
> You two ladies sound like you will be very, very, very busy =)
> 
> DH and I will be BDing right along with you both.

You're welcome :D We'll be very busy, don't want to miss this egg if we can help it! :haha: 

Yay! Seems like we will all be very busy! Fingers crossed for us all! :D


----------



## meandrod

Hi ladies can I join? After a devastating MC in december all I can hope for is a speedy BFP!


----------



## KatM

meandrod said:


> Hi ladies can I join? After a devastating MC in december all I can hope for is a speedy BFP!

Hi Meandrod,
Welcome to the group. Sorry for your loss. Are your cycles back to normal?


----------



## meandrod

Thanks a lot. I had AF on Jan 10th and was due for AF again Feb 7th. As of today I am four days late and no sign of it. Before conceiving AF showed like clock work every mth. I'm not sure what to expect at this point.


----------



## Excalibur

meandrod said:


> Hi ladies can I join? After a devastating MC in december all I can hope for is a speedy BFP!

Meandroid: :hi: 

Really sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs: Fingers crossed and lot's of baby dust for our big BFP's!!!! :D


----------



## kelly1973

Thanks Excalibur,am so impatient just wana start trying again, how long you been trying ttc?


----------



## kelly1973

Please Please please can anyone tell me what the mc, bt, etc etc etc mean xxxxx hugs to you all kelly


----------



## Excalibur

kelly1973 said:


> Thanks Excalibur,am so impatient just wana start trying again, how long you been trying ttc?

You're welcome hun :hugs: We have been TTC for about 5 months now. There is a BnB lingo thread with all the abbreviations in it if you want to take a look at that and familiarise yourself with them :D MC = Miscarriage, OH = Other Half etc :winkwink:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi girls, Happy Sunday :flower: I just got up from my duvet day at 3pm :happydance:

Hows everyone doing?? Welcome to all new joiners to the thread xxx

Started using my OPK's yesterday, CD8!! Negative, of course, but Im getting in there early this month, no wasting time!! I bought a pack of 50 cheapies off ebay and dont intend on needing the whole pack lol

@Meandrod, So sorry for your loss hun. We all know what your going through here :hugs: Have you tried testing?? Maybe you should if your 4 days late, but I know what you mean not knowing what to expect, this is my first 'official' cycle since my mc and Im not sure how long its gonna last, I was also regular before. FX for you hun xxx

@Excalibu, Hi hun, 5 months!! gosh its gotta be your month this time round!! Im hoping it happens quick for me as me and the boyf have never officially 'tried' before, so dont know how long its gonna take us. Last baby was ntnp! and took nearly 2 years to arrive lol This time we are determined tho! Most women I have heared about/spoken too, have taken about 3 - 5 months after mc, that was the same for my nan too, so im really hoping it wont go over 5. When are you starting your opks hun xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Happy Sunday hun :hugs:

Thank you for your support chick :D We did get Pregnant just before Christmas but we had a Miscarriage in early January :( Finished my first AF after the MC a couple of days ago so took my first OPK today but it was negative, I expected it to be to be honest. I'm doing the same as you, started early so I know for sure I won't miss the egg! :haha:

Wow 2 years? That's an awful long time!! Fingers crossed we will get our BFP's soon this time around! :hugs: I have read a lot of stories that ladies get pregnant after their first AF post MC so fingers crossed! ;) Lot's of baby dust to all! xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Excalibur said:


> We did get Pregnant just before Christmas but we had a Miscarriage in early January :(

Sorry hun, you did say, so many new ladies joining our lucky thread, getting a bit mixed up I am lol

From what I've been reading and hearing, pregnancy is quite common after mc and I'm keeping my fingers crossed!! but I have got such a sneaky feeling that its gonna happen soon :thumbup: We will get our rainbow babies :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> We did get Pregnant just before Christmas but we had a Miscarriage in early January :(
> 
> Sorry hun, you did say, so many new ladies joining our lucky thread, getting a bit mixed up I am lol
> 
> From what I've been reading and hearing, pregnancy is quite common after mc and I'm keeping my fingers crossed!! but I have got such a sneaky feeling that its gonna happen soon :thumbup: We will get our rainbow babies :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:​Click to expand...

That's ok hun :) Yeah it can get a bit confusing I must admit hehe.

I will go with your sneaky feeling and agree! :thumbup: Fingers crossed for those BFP's and rainbow babies! Lot's of baby dust! :hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Are you going to test twice daily leading up to O ?? I am but dunno what day to start using two on ... lol


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Are you going to test twice daily leading up to O ?? I am but dunno what day to start using two on ... lol

I only test once a day hun, not sure wether testing twice a day would make much difference...or would it? :shrug: I would start testing twice daily a couple of days before it's due :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

It is good to test twice a day. Once around 11 am and once around bedtime. This is so you can catch the surge. Some surge only for 12 hrs, and that's why it's important to test twice, so you can at least catch it on time. I will do twice a day starting at cd12


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia2007 said:


> It is good to test twice a day. Once around 11 am and once around bedtime. This is so you can catch the surge. Some surge only for 12 hrs, and that's why it's important to test twice, so you can at least catch it on time. I will do twice a day starting at cd12

Thank you for the advice hun. I wouldn't know when to start testing twice daily, at the moment I am doing a test every other day.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Dahlia, Im gonna do the same, start two opks on either cd 12 or 13, and also gonna try bd'ing twice from that time too, right up until O ... doubt it will work out like I plan tho :shrug: but I'm gonna give it a bloody good go ...

:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

*Meant to say ... bding twice daily :flower:


----------



## meandrod

Still nothingg here ladies. I can't help but t be a bit worried. AF is always on ttime. Even after my mc she showed up right on time. But this mth nothing! I got a negative test today so I guess i'll wait in limbo!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

meandrod said:


> Still nothingg here ladies. I can't help but t be a bit worried. AF is always on ttime. Even after my mc she showed up right on time. But this mth nothing! I got a negative test today so I guess i'll wait in limbo!

Aw hun, I'm on my first 'proper' cycle since my mc, it took 6 weeks for my AF to arrive! Im expecting mine to be back to around the 28 day mark but unsure. Cant offer any advice really hun, did you definately O this time??


----------



## lilblossom

Hi everyone...been a long week end here and have some weird things happening... Yesterday had a couple cramps and spotted for like one minute then nothing. This morning woke up to thick white creamy cm and been like that all day. Also slight cramping all day on and off but not as strong as af cramps. I don't expect af until around the 24th so shouldn't be that. Also been really thirsty last couple days. Have been kind of gassy today.

Trying real hard not to read too much into this but wanted to share my 'current' events.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

:dust:


----------



## Ruby123

hello sisters..It's my first time here..so sorry for ur loses,,I also had mc on Jan 15th :( and today I got my first period and I cant wait to TTC again ,, I was so excites when I found this forum and this thread,,so I can assure you that I'M IN :) I'll definitly go for a march test wish u all the best of luck..love u all


----------



## meandrod

Sorry for your loss Ruby. It's so comforting to know that there are others who have experienced what I have around the same time that I experienced it. It let's me know that I'm not alone. My fingers are crossed for all of us ladies.


----------



## 2inlove04

Welcome Ruby and Blossom sounds like me when I got my bfp GO FX'd for ya:thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Welcome to the thread lilblossom and Ruby :hi:

Lilblossom: I would definetly do a test, fingers crossed and lot's of Baby dust :D

Ruby: Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

meandrod said:


> Still nothingg here ladies. I can't help but t be a bit worried. AF is always on ttime. Even after my mc she showed up right on time. But this mth nothing! I got a negative test today so I guess i'll wait in limbo!


How long ago was your loss? It still might take some time to regulate :shrug:

edit, and now I see that it's been two months. But still, it does take a toll on your body


----------



## lilblossom

Hello Ruby and Meandrod and welcome to our group...very sorry for your losses. this a a very supportive thread so think you will feel very comfortable here. We are all rooting for each other here to get our BFP's. 

Me? Its too soon for test...gotta wait at least a week still.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Sorry hun, just seen your ticker which says you are only 3 DPO, yeah it is too early to test yet, my bad :dohh:


----------



## lilblossom

actually I believe i o'ed a few days earlier than the ticker says but we shall see


----------



## meandrod

Dahlia2007 said:


> meandrod said:
> 
> 
> Still nothingg here ladies. I can't help but t be a bit worried. AF is always on ttime. Even after my mc she showed up right on time. But this mth nothing! I got a negative test today so I guess i'll wait in limbo!
> 
> 
> How long ago was your loss? It still might take some time to regulate :shrug:
> 
> edit, and now I see that it's been two months. But still, it does take a toll on your bodyClick to expand...

I hope it goes back to normal soon! Ugggh!


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Fingers crossed! :D

meandrod: I hope things sort themselves out for you soon. Must be horrible left in limbo :hugs:


----------



## KatM

lilblossom said:


> Hi everyone...been a long week end here and have some weird things happening... Yesterday had a couple cramps and spotted for like one minute then nothing. This morning woke up to thick white creamy cm and been like that all day. Also slight cramping all day on and off but not as strong as af cramps. I don't expect af until around the 24th so shouldn't be that. Also been really thirsty last couple days. Have been kind of gassy today.
> 
> Trying real hard not to read too much into this but wanted to share my 'current' events.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> :dust:

Girl, this looks very promising!!! :happydance:

Ruby123, sorry for your loss. Hopefully your sticky bean is coming soon.:hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

couple more things to add. I am constipated and tonight at work more of the crampy feelings but also got slightly dizzy for second followed by a twinge on right side of my head just like i got early with last pregnancy. Oh boy oh boy. Getting nervous.
:happydance:

Gonna try to hold out at least til Monday before I test though.


----------



## Dahlia2007

lilblossom said:


> couple more things to add. I am constipated and tonight at work more of the crampy feelings but also got slightly dizzy for second followed by a twinge on right side of my head just like i got early with last pregnancy. Oh boy oh boy. Getting nervous.
> :happydance:
> 
> Gonna try to hold out at least til Monday before I test though.

TWW is full of so many ups and downs! It is exciting to get those same symptoms as last time. I hope the best for you! I would wait til at least 10 dpo to test, like you said.


----------



## lilblossom

Dahlia I see you are coming up on your O...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sending some positivity your way!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

lilblossom said:


> Dahlia I see you are coming up on your O...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sending some positivity your way!!!

Thank you

LOL, funny you say that because I just read my ticker today and saw that it was approaching. I didn't even realize it! We did BD last night though (CD 10), so now I thought I'd better catch up to the SMEP by BDing tomorrow morning (CD 12). 

My OPK is not super light anymore, so I think O is definitely approaching. Temps are still low


----------



## lilblossom

well i am getting excited for you...

we are bding for the fun of it now hahaha...I think although my ticker says I am 3 dpo I am actually closer to 7 dpo as i believe i o'ed on cd10. Like I said a couple weeks ago, my body is unfamiliar to me post mc so much of this is guessing. I just know I am relieved that i got a bfn before so I know for sure the next bfp will be a real one:) I am really happy to have this forum though because we aren't sharing any news with family and friends right now so it feels good to have a place to talk freely.


----------



## meandrod

Hey ladies, I've had a constant feeling of nausea since yesterday. I pray this is pregnancy related and not just a stomach virus. It would be lovely to know we caught the egg unknowingly. As of today I am 7 days late from when I was expecting AF. Still no signs.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Sending lot's of :dust: your way! :happydance: 

Dahlia: Yay! Not long now until the big O! :dust: :D

meandrod: Fingers crossed that it's Pregnancy related! Sending lot's of :dust: :)


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Ohhhh great just wrote a post and lost it :dohh:

Hi everyone, Happy Valentines day to you all :flower:

@lilblossom, all sounds promising hun, fx for your bfp soon, looks like you may be this threads first one! whoop whoop! Keep us informed ... xx

@dahlia, All the best of luck this month hun, my opks were negative yesterday and expect them to be the same today, but still bding everyday anyways, are you following SMEP this month hun?? xx

@Meandrod, Hi hun, omg, 7 days late I would test again!! hate this feeling of not knowing after a loss, know how you feel hun but keeping my fx for you xx

Lots of love and :dust: to everyone else xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Next Stop ... :cloud9: ... See all you girls there very soon!!​


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Happy Valentine's Day to you too :hugs: 

Fingers crossed for a Positive OPK soon and lot's of :dust: to everyone! :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies and thank you for all the best wishes....

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Valentines Day. I don't know about the rest of you but I intend to try and focus on my Valentine today and not obsess over symptoms.... Well I will give it my best effort anyway.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Good morning ladies and thank you for all the best wishes....
> 
> Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Valentines Day. I don't know about the rest of you but I intend to try and focus on my Valentine today and not obsess over symptoms.... Well I will give it my best effort anyway.

Happy Valentine's Day :hug: Hope you have a lovely day and manage to put the symptoms to the back of your mind for one day :thumbup:


----------



## KatM

meandrod said:


> Hey ladies, I've had a constant feeling of nausea since yesterday. I pray this is pregnancy related and not just a stomach virus. It would be lovely to know we caught the egg unknowingly. As of today I am 7 days late from when I was expecting AF. Still no signs.

This sounds very promising!

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone. Pull out that sexy lingerie and have some fun sex!!! Yay!


----------



## lilblossom

I hope everyone's Valentines Day was great and I am sure there was an incredible amount of :sex: through out the day....I know we did our share ..haha..

Meanrod, have you tested yet?

Dahlia? have your gotten a positive opk yet?

Me? having cramps since sunday but not strong ones like usual af cramping. Twinges, fullness in my uturine area. Stabbing pains in my head like i experienced early in last pregnancy starting before I even knew i was pregnant.
Have runny nose with some blood when i blow it (didn't know this was a symptom) Got a little sick to stomach yesterday morning with my morning tea but that was it so far. BBs are feeling a little heavier but I am a little worried i am looking for symptoms now. Hating the tww so much.

Anyone else?


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: We did our fair share of :sex: Lol! Hope you had a good Valentine's.

All the symptoms you mentioned sound promising. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :dust:

As for me, I did another OPK today but it was negative, didn't expect anything more to be honest :) Ordered some more OPK's and HPT's in bulk from Ebay so I can test like crazy :haha:!!!!


----------



## meandrod

I did test! It was Negative! :( We did DTD last night and plan to again tonight. Sincce I am in llimbo we're going to just make sure we DTD atleast three times per week.


----------



## meandrod

Hey ladies! So I decided to read my journal from when I was symptom spotting before. Apparently I associated the nausea with ovulation for 3mths in my journal. So today since I am still feeling sick and kind of in limbo I decide to check for fertile CM. To my surprise there was an abundance of it. I had been feeling really wet since Monday but not wanting to symptom spot I disregarded it! Well i believe I may just very well be ovulating. Also looking at notes before misccarriage, I ovulated generally between the 13th and 15th of every month! So it can't be by coincindence today is the 15th! I'm going with my gut and will be DTD for the rest of the week. Wish me luck!


----------



## Excalibur

meandrod: Good Luck hun! :hugs: Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Hey Carrieann, I have been thinking about you. I know you are going through a very difficult thing right now and just want you to know we are here.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi everyone, its been a few days but I'm back! 

Had my lil babbas funeral yesterday, I coped fine with it up until Tuesday night, then bang, it hit me. I was a crying mess and took it all out on my boyfriend! Some Valentines night we had and there was no bd'ing!! but that was the last thing on my mind! 
I woke up yesterday morning feeling nervous, but so much better and ready to face the day. I can honestly say I feel so much better for the service we had for Jacob, and everything we and our family done and least now I know where he is and can go visit him and make his grave as nice as I can. In fact I am going there tomorrow :flower:

@lilblossom, thank you hun for your thoughts, its nice to be able to come to places like this and just talk :flower: I hope your tww is going quick for you

Hope everyones doing ok, Im still waiting to O!! I have been using OPK's, last night and today I've been getting like evap lines on them, is that normal??? As I am expecting to O anytime now really :wacko: 

Catch up with everyone soon xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

CarrieAnn, hugs to you 
Your lil Jacob is in heaven, and I'm sure he loves to see you from up above. You are a strong woman :flower: 

ps- my OPKs seem to get lighter every day. It's CD 14 now and they are still pink, but progressively lighter since CD10....? AH! So I know the feeling. Evap lines seem strange. But like I said before some ladies get near-white OPKs a few days before their +, I just hope that's the case with us! My temps are still low.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Here is an example I found online of some wacky OPKs leading to a +.
Although it does look sort of progressive leading into the positive, the CD14 is pretty light compared to the CD 15. 

My CD 14 pm OPK is a bit like the 14-1 tint in the picture below. I would upload a pics of my actual OPKs, but computer freezes every time I try and do so 

https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c98/juliachase/pregnant/101_1272.jpg


----------



## mojojojo563

Hi I'm Jozie,
I had a MC in dec and just had my first AF this month actually just got over it a couple of days ago. Took long enough to come I was getting a little scared. We are TTC again now look for a March BFP and a sticky bean. I was told to :sex: everyother day and we should have a :baby: in tjhe oven soon. Anyone else have a loss in Dec ttc again? I'm a little scared this time after my loss and I know the next time I will have to have a CVS test done but I think its all worth it! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Hi Mojo, welcome to our little group of ttc'ers. I lost mine first week in Jan and am in my tww now.
:dust::dust::dust:
Look forward to seeing your bfp when you get it.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

@dahlia, ah I'm not temping this month, I wanted too but just kept forgetting! lol I'm hoping I wont need to do it. My OPK's last month were pale pink for a couple of days til I got a positive, so I am expecting it very soon, We're trying to bd as much as we can but its been more like every other day this month so far. How is everything with you??

Welcome mojo, sorry to hear of your loss hun. Your in the right place cos this month were all getting BFP's hehe xx


----------



## KatM

mojojojo563 said:


> Hi I'm Jozie,
> I had a MC in dec and just had my first AF this month actually just got over it a couple of days ago. Took long enough to come I was getting a little scared. We are TTC again now look for a March BFP and a sticky bean. I was told to :sex: everyother day and we should have a :baby: in tjhe oven soon. Anyone else have a loss in Dec ttc again? I'm a little scared this time after my loss and I know the next time I will have to have a CVS test done but I think its all worth it!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi Mojo,
Sorry for your loss. Mine was in January and DH and I decided not to wait. You are in a good group of women that understands what you are going through.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Jozie, 

All of us are in the same spot here because we're hopin to catch a sticky bean! My loss was around Christmas, and I had a D&C. How long have you been TTC all together? I am working on #2, and this is my first cycle after a proper period after D&C


----------



## cbass929

l


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Sending you big :hugs: You have your little Angel looking down on you everyday now :flower: 

Jozie: :hi: Wecome to the thread. Sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I had a MC on 4th January and am waiting to Ovulate. Wish it would hurry up! :haha:


----------



## lilblossom

well new sign to add today, actually noticed yesterday. I still have cm that is somewhere between the texture of lotion and water but has changed from white to yellow and have had near constant cramping for last couple days. Thinking maybe infection? i called ob and he said he didn't want to prescribe any medicine with out knowing what it is but feels it is my uterus regenerating from the mc. Said if not better by Monday he wants to see me. 
The cramping really resembles af but not exactly. One minute i convince myself its af coming a week early then remember some of my other symptoms that i don't get with af like the headaches. Gonna be long weekend.

Oh and my cervix has risen again and feels kind of soft.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello cbass, I cant see what u wrote. Maybe try again? 

Lilblossom, I hope all is well. So no feeling when u pee or anything? Let's hope it's nothing. Could the cramps be implantation ; )


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Hope everything is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

liblossom - last cycle I had cramping constantly from 2 dpo right though to getting my bfp.


----------



## KatM

lilblossom, hope it is not an infection.


----------



## mellywelly

I seem to remember quite a few people on the last 2ww thread I was on reporting having yellow snot looking cm, is that what it's like ?


----------



## tabs46001

Hi ladies I must say your excitement for ttc again is infectious. I had a m/c February 8th at 4 weeks pregnant. I bled for 4 days and then stopped. A friend told me about this fertility blend vitamin you can buy at gnc and I checked it with my doctor he said it would be a good idea because it would help get my body back to normal faster. I started taking it three days after my m/c and it made me feel so much better my emotions and my body felt normal again within a couple days. He said since me levels were so low i don't need to wait to try again so here we are and i don't want anyone knowing we are trying or if we succeed for a while but when i found this forum it was like a huge weight off my shoulders to have someone to share this all with that i can be excited about trying again. I must say if one more person told me to take more time to let myself heal when the doctor said it was fine already i may do permanent damage lol
praying for all of you and that i ovulate this month : )


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Hi ladies I must say your excitement for ttc again is infectious. I had a m/c February 8th at 4 weeks pregnant. I bled for 4 days and then stopped. A friend told me about this fertility blend vitamin you can buy at gnc and I checked it with my doctor he said it would be a good idea because it would help get my body back to normal faster. I started taking it three days after my m/c and it made me feel so much better my emotions and my body felt normal again within a couple days. He said since me levels were so low i don't need to wait to try again so here we are and i don't want anyone knowing we are trying or if we succeed for a while but when i found this forum it was like a huge weight off my shoulders to have someone to share this all with that i can be excited about trying again. I must say if one more person told me to take more time to let myself heal when the doctor said it was fine already i may do permanent damage lol
> praying for all of you and that i ovulate this month : )

:hi: Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

Welcome to our thread. That's good to hear that your body got back on track rather quickly so you could TTC again. We never got told anything like when we could try again etc so we started TTC as soon as the bleeding stopped. AF came a few weeks later anyway so all was good :haha: Will keep my fingers crossed for you that you O this month :dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

tabs46001 said:


> Hi ladies I must say your excitement for ttc again is infectious. I had a m/c February 8th at 4 weeks pregnant. I bled for 4 days and then stopped. A friend told me about this fertility blend vitamin you can buy at gnc and I checked it with my doctor he said it would be a good idea because it would help get my body back to normal faster. I started taking it three days after my m/c and it made me feel so much better my emotions and my body felt normal again within a couple days. He said since me levels were so low i don't need to wait to try again so here we are and i don't want anyone knowing we are trying or if we succeed for a while but when i found this forum it was like a huge weight off my shoulders to have someone to share this all with that i can be excited about trying again. I must say if one more person told me to take more time to let myself heal when the doctor said it was fine already i may do permanent damage lol
> praying for all of you and that i ovulate this month : )

Welcome hun, sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: We are all busting to conceive again so your in the right place :flower: Im on my first 'proper' cycle since my mc in december, I definately O'd after it although I didnt get pregnant that time. Im determined to this month tho :yellow: :happydance:

@Excalibur, How r you doing hun?? I am still waiting to O?!?! I thought I would have by now but OPK's say otherwise. Have you had any positives yet? We are still bd'ing anyways as I'm expecting it anyday now. FX for us both!! xx

:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello Tabs,
I am sorry for you loss, but glad that you are able to try again so soon. My doctor also recommended that I keep taking my prenatals after my loss as well. They keep your system healthy at times like this. 

This board is really wonderful. I found it when I was first TTC, and I also kept on it during my loss. It's great because we all have one goal and can share it on this board. 

Welcome,good luck, and baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Welcome to the new ladies and :dust: all around.
I see a couple of you are right around your O so know the :sex: will be happening all over.

I found a website called two week wait (or something like that) and been reading through others symptoms leading to their bfp's . I really like it and wanted to share. Also read, maybe on that site, that having an orgasm after dh helps to produce more cm and assists in getting that sperm to the egg. 

AFM: I cramped last time too ...remember thinking af was coming and wasn't ttc so wasn't expecting otherwise...Just don't remember cramping for so long....the cm is just slightly yellow in color, almost cloudy and little thinner then lotion. Doctor didn't seem concerned so gonna wait and see...at least doctor will see me on Monday if still cramping so maybe get blood work drawn? haha.
I just know that for regular af I wouldn't cramp for so long with out bleeding.

I did get some leg cramps today and my appetite is increasing....also my bbs are getting heavier as the day has progressed and are starting to get that porn star nipple look lol. So maybe?


----------



## mojojojo563

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hi Jozie,
> 
> All of us are in the same spot here because we're hopin to catch a sticky bean! My loss was around Christmas, and I had a D&C. How long have you been TTC all together? I am working on #2, and this is my first cycle after a proper period after D&C

Welp I have a son he is 3 and then we tried for awhile with the last one and I got a BFP in nov and was about 6 weeks or so along and the baby's heartbeat stopped so I had to have a D&C in dec. I just started to ttc again I just had my 1st AF since my D&C I didn't get it until this month I just got over it a couple days ago so we are about 5 days into ttc again.


----------



## lilblossom

Ohh another symptom today...my powers of smelling is getting greater


----------



## mojojojo563

Its funny my DH used to call me the weekend warrior b/c I never really wanted to DTD during the week b/c I'm so tired after work and cooking dinner and giving baths and all that I'm pooped! But, its funny when your ttc all that goes out the window lol he doesn't know what to do he tells me he's tired now lol. My how things have changed! Were working on our sticky bean! Hope to get a BFP next month!!!


----------



## lilblossom

> Its funny my DH used to call me the weekend warrior b/c I never really wanted to DTD during the week b/c I'm so tired after work and cooking dinner and giving baths and all that I'm pooped! But, its funny when your ttc all that goes out the window lol he doesn't know what to do he tells me he's tired now lol. My how things have changed! Were working on our sticky bean! Hope to get a BFP next month!!!

Its so funny when men start to complain they are getting too much


----------



## meandrod

Hey ladies! Hope all is well, i am out of imbo AF has arrived! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: I'm still waiting for a Positive aswell hun. I did one this morning and got what looked like an Evap line? I did another test and it was exactly the same, looked like a white line, wether that is the start of my positive, I really don't know. :shrug: Might do a digital OPK later today and see what happens :wacko: Yeah we are still bd'ing aswell, can never be sure when O is going to spring upon us :haha: Fingers crossed we both get our Positives soon :hugs: xxx

lilblossom: Fingers crossed for you hun! :hugs: 

meandrod: Sorry to hear AF got you but at least you are not in limbo anymore! :D


----------



## lilblossom

Meanrod, sorry to hear the :witch: has shown her ugly face. 

Carrie and Excaliber, good luck on the opk's...and have fun this weekend with all the bding.

Afm, I cramped most of the night, very light pink spotting when wiped...Temp still up so not af yet so more symptom watching and keeping my fx.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Meanrod, sorry to hear the :witch: has shown her ugly face.
> 
> Carrie and Excaliber, good luck on the opk's...and have fun this weekend with all the bding.
> 
> Afm, I cramped most of the night, very light pink spotting when wiped...Temp still up so not af yet so more symptom watching and keeping my fx.

Thank you :hugs: Could the pink spotting be Implantation Bleeding? :wacko: I know I had that when I was Pregnant, I mistook it for my AF but it was only a one off litle spot of pink! :haha:


----------



## lilblossom

I don't know, never had it before that i remember...and to be honest I do not reconize my body since mc...nothing seems normal. I do know that with af I usually don't have as many symptoms as I have been having this week and there are definately a few symptoms that I have trouble attributing to af or pms like the fullness i feel off and on in my uterus, and the stabbing head aches I have only had with pregnancy. But it may just be my body playing cruel tricks. I do know the cramping is more intense today.


----------



## Excalibur

Fingers crossed it's not your body playing cruel tricks on you! :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you :flower: :dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Wow lilblossom, everything is sounding promising with you!! I know what you mean about not recognising your body anymore, I'm exactly the same, everything has changed since mc. FX for you hun I still think your gonna be our first BFP !! Xx

@Excalibur, Im still getting evap lines too hun, but did the same last month just before ovulation day, so its anytime for the both of us I think!! 

My OH has started to moan a bit too LOL Last night he was tired, bless him LOL its funny, if my next pregnancy is anything like my last one, sex will be non existent!! So he best make the most of it LOL Men huh!!! xxx

:dust::dust::dust:
... and Happy Weekend :sex: !!​


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Wow lilblossom, everything is sounding promising with you!! I know what you mean about not recognising your body anymore, I'm exactly the same, everything has changed since mc. FX for you hun I still think your gonna be our first BFP !! Xx
> 
> @Excalibur, Im still getting evap lines too hun, but did the same last month just before ovulation day, so its anytime for the both of us I think!!
> 
> My OH has started to moan a bit too LOL Last night he was tired, bless him LOL its funny, if my next pregnancy is anything like my last one, sex will be non existent!! So he best make the most of it LOL Men huh!!! xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> ... and Happy Weekend :sex: !!​

Oh really? :o Yay! I hope O is just around the corner for us both!! I'm going to do a Digital OPK about 6pm and see how that goes. Fingers crossed for us both hun :hugs:

Aww bless your OH lol! He can't be tired when it's nearly O time! :haha: My OH is all up for it, he's into all this TTC as much as I am! xxx

Happy Weekend :sex: ;) :dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Well according to my ticker I ovulate today, I guessed when I made it as I just assumed I would have a 28 day cycle again after my mc, and it looks like I may be right on track! OPK last night was still pale but definately getting darker, we bd'd once yesterday, and I'm gonna take another OPK soon and will be definately at it tonight LOL 

Gd luck hun xx


----------



## tabs46001

Well according to my chart and what everyone has said that the miscarriage would go down as my first day of my period on my chart i should ovulate Tuesday but I feel like I am ovulating now which would be when i would have ovulated if I hadn't have conceived and had a miscarriage. So ladies that had a m/c did you ovulate on time based on the first day of your m/c or the day you would have normally had your period came on time. My cycles have always been right on time I always started my period the exact day my chart said i would until february when i ended up being pregnant then miscarried 4 days later. Any tips would be amazingly appreciated I am definitely on unknown ground..lol


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo I just got my first Positive OPK! :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120218_160951.jpg

Carrie: I made mine based on a 28 day cycle and so far everything is slotting in nicely :o Fingers crossed for a Positive OPK soon! :hugs: xxx

tabs: I didn't count the first day of the MC as my CD1 so I can't help you there sorry, I waited until my first AF.


----------



## lilblossom

Excaliber, Yay!! for your first positive opk!!!!! Catch that egg. 

I also didn't count day one as miscarriage...I waited for af as well.

So cramping seems to have tapered off and now I am getting pulling and tugging sensations in that region....definately not a usual thing during one of my regular af's. Also checked my cp and still high and cm looked more white this morning than yellow. At this point I am getting very frustrated and just want to either af or bfp....obviously want the bfp but you know what i mean haha


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excaliber, Yay!! for your first positive opk!!!!! Catch that egg.
> 
> I also didn't count day one as miscarriage...I waited for af as well.
> 
> So cramping seems to have tapered off and now I am getting pulling and tugging sensations in that region....definately not a usual thing during one of my regular af's. Also checked my cp and still high and cm looked more white this morning than yellow. At this point I am getting very frustrated and just want to either af or bfp....obviously want the bfp but you know what i mean haha

Hehe thank you hun! We will for sure try to! :D I managed to upload a picture, I figured it out :haha: 

I know how you feel, it's horrible being in limbo :( I hope you get your BFP, I'm keeping my fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie, good news on the OPK homefront : ) 

Tabs, I had a MC at around 12 weeks, so I counted my day of D&C as the first day of cycle, my O came 42 days later after that. If your loss was early, I'd still use the first day of bleeding as CD1. However, since your feeling O symptoms, I would assume it's coming soon

Lilblossom! I think your symptoms are sounding really good! Unusual signs always make you believe, so I hope this is it for you!

Excalibur! that's so exciting. A nice CLEAR reading : ) Good luck hun!


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats on your Positive OPK!! Happy Baby Making to you. I didn't grab any of those for this time but if we dont get a positive prego test this time I am going to order those in bulk for next month : ) 

Thank You to all of you my husband isn't really into the ttc he would rather it just happen whenever so it is nice to have women to share the ups and downs of trying this again with. He used to be but after we tried for 4 years before we had our son and I have never been on birth control in my life and it was another 2 years before we conceived again with that one ending 4 days after we found out. he thinks our son didnt happen until we had took a break from trying, but i was still praying and charting I just had stopped taking the clomid. So thank you all for spreading the cheer and optimism of this time : )


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Thank you so much hun! I couldn't believe it when the Smiley face popped up! I just froze! :haha: Thought it was never going to happen! :dohh:

tabs: Thank you hun :hugs: They are a really good indicator as to when O comes round, it's my first time using them so I'm glad they worked! :haha: I see you are due to Ovulate the same day as me! Wow, I hope it happens for us both! :D


----------



## tabs46001

I am really hoping so too. If I do get a success with this cycle i swear I will become the new spokesperson for these vitamins. They have worked miracles already just getting my body to feel normal again after the m/c but they also from the reviews I have read have been the factor many women have gave credit to for getting them pregnant after m/c and after ttc for years many of them even had pcos. If I get pregnant soon my sister is going to go buy them too. lol We will have alot of baby making to do in the next few days then we can only sit back and try to relax while we wait and see. I am just glad I don't have to sit back and wait and see alone : )


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> I am really hoping so too. If I do get a success with this cycle i swear I will become the new spokesperson for these vitamins. They have worked miracles already just getting my body to feel normal again after the m/c but they also from the reviews I have read have been the factor many women have gave credit to for getting them pregnant after m/c and after ttc for years many of them even had pcos. If I get pregnant soon my sister is going to go buy them too. lol We will have alot of baby making to do in the next few days then we can only sit back and try to relax while we wait and see. I am just glad I don't have to sit back and wait and see alone : )

I'm keeping everything crossed for us all. I take Pregnacare Vitamins, I started taking them after our MC, hopefully they are helping! Vitamins are great for keeping your body healthy whilst trying for a baby and also throughout your pregnancy. Definetly, this weekend is going to be :sex: mad. Lol! I agree with you there, I think it would be hard waiting on your own, so greatful for BnB! :happydance:


----------



## mojojojo563

Excalibur : happy to see your (- - ) OPK Yeah!!!

Carrie : Good luck with the :baby: making!!! Hope that :spermy: gets that egg!!

Wishing everyone :bfp: In March. I've been pretty busy myself working on our :baby: its weird my boobs are kind of tender maybe its in my head but, I don't think I ovulate until around the 22nd of this month I'm kind of in the dark as to when I am going to ovulate since my cycle is a little different but, I figure if we DTD everyother day we should be able to get that egg!!! I haven't tried the OPK yet but maybe I should just to see when I really ovulate.

Here is to a weekend of :sex: & baby ::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

mojojojo563 said:


> Excalibur : happy to see your (- - ) OPK Yeah!!!
> 
> Carrie : Good luck with the :baby: making!!! Hope that :spermy: gets that egg!!
> 
> Wishing everyone :bfp: In March. I've been pretty busy myself working on our :baby: its weird my boobs are kind of tender maybe its in my head but, I don't think I ovulate until around the 22nd of this month I'm kind of in the dark as to when I am going to ovulate since my cycle is a little different but, I figure if we DTD everyother day we should be able to get that egg!!! I haven't tried the OPK yet but maybe I should just to see when I really ovulate.
> 
> Here is to a weekend of :sex: & baby ::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you so much hun :hugs: I would really recommend using OPK's, it's only my first month using them, I didn't think they were working at first but then today, I was in total shock! Lol :o If you BD every other day then you are sure to catch that egg! That's what me and OH were supposed to be doing but sometimes it's everyday :haha: Good luck and lot's of baby dust :dust:


----------



## KatM

Ex, Congrats!!! Now you will be in the 2WW with me =) I know with all that BDing you must have caught that egg. I'm guessing you will BD a couple of more times to be sure.

I see that you put one of the cheaper ones up and it looks negative. Makes you kind of wonder about the cheapier ones. I heard clearblue are the best, but just pricy. I'm happy you listened to your instinct and used it. No doubt about a smiley face.

Tabs, I read to not expect O for 4-6 weeks AFTER MC since your HCG alledgedly must go down before you will O. This being said, I O'd 17 days from MC and that would be EXACTLY my normal cycle. Hope this helps.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: Thank you hun :hugs: The test that is below the smiley face is the test out of the digital OPK. I guess it's not quite Positive yet then huh? :wacko:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

oh no ... quick rant ... CD14 and still no poitive OPK :( Even the evap lines I've gotten once or twice have become non existent!! Ok, so I know our cycles can be all over the place after mc but now I'm thinking all sorts :shrug: including will I even O this month :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: So sorry to hear that you haven't had a positive OPK yet hun :hugs: Have you tried the Clear Blue Digital OPK? That's what I got mine with today. The lines on the IC's are really really faint, I think they are Evap's to be honest. I had 1 that was faint pink :wacko: Hope you get your positive soon hun :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

the doctor said i should o normaly because i was so early. I was only 4 weeks and my levels had only went up to 35 and after 2 days had went down to 15 then three days later were 0. He said if i hadn't taken that pregnancy test i probably would have never even noticed i was pregnant and just thought my period was a week late. I am pretty sure im ovulating or about to im also nauseous which i usually am during ovulation. so we shall see : )


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> the doctor said i should o normaly because i was so early. I was only 4 weeks and my levels had only went up to 35 and after 2 days had went down to 15 then three days later were 0. He said if i hadn't taken that pregnancy test i probably would have never even noticed i was pregnant and just thought my period was a week late. I am pretty sure im ovulating or about to im also nauseous which i usually am during ovulation. so we shall see : )

Fingers crossed hun! :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie Anne, here are some pics of my OPKs, I think I finally got mine at 2 pm today, but at 5pm it went back to not being as dark.
1. CD15- last night at 10pm
2. CD16- today at 2 pm. 

I also had a near 1 degree temp spike today. I think I O'd sometime between last night and this afternoon. Which means it probably happened within 12 hours, not a big window at all.

Just keep OPKing, maybe even three times a day.
 



Attached Files:







CD15-10pm.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









CD16- 2pm.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> KatM: Thank you hun :hugs: The test that is below the smiley face is the test out of the digital OPK. I guess it's not quite Positive yet then huh? :wacko:

I would trust the smiley face:thumbup: Have fun tonight and tomorrow!!!


----------



## Excalibur

The control line wasn't as dark as the test line though. Is that still a positive because I got the Smiley face? That's our :sex: done for tonight :haha:


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> The control line wasn't as dark as the test line though. Is that still a positive because I got the Smiley face? That's our :sex: done for tonight :haha:

I have never used the smiley face one, but assume that means a positive. I have seen other posts where people put it up to show their positive. The other test did not look positive, but getting there. The smileys are pricey, right? It is most likely more sensitive. 

Good to hear you DTD tonight! Whenever you O, I am guessing you got it covered.

Baby Dust your way:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


----------



## Excalibur

KatM said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> The control line wasn't as dark as the test line though. Is that still a positive because I got the Smiley face? That's our :sex: done for tonight :haha:
> 
> I have never used the smiley face one, but assume that means a positive. I have seen other posts where people put it up to show their positive. The other test did not look positive, but getting there. The smileys are pricey, right? It is most likely more sensitive.
> 
> Good to hear you DTD tonight! Whenever you O, I am guessing you got it covered.
> 
> Baby Dust your way:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:Click to expand...

Both of those tests were the Digital hun. I ejected the stick so I could get a picture of the lines which showed the Smiley face. Yeah they Smiley tests are pricey :( 

I just wanted to pinpoint when I actually O'd then I could time the DPO etc, going to do another Digital test later so will see how the lines are on that. If they are faint, then I O'd yesterday. 

Thank you for the baby dust hun :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

You go by the smiley not the lines on the cartridges, that's what you are paying all the money for, so it works it out for you.


----------



## Excalibur

Oh, thank you. Does that mean I can Ovulate any time between today and tomorrow then? Sorry if I seem stupid, it's my first time using OPK's :dohh:


----------



## lilblossom

I think it's 12 - 36 hours from your positive result.

so I took a frer this yesterday and although I swore I saw the faintest of lines, my husband said i was nuts haha
Then this morning took another with fmu and I see a line ...still very faint but darker than yesterdays. Showed husband and he said no line...are they blind?

Not prepared to call it a bfp til line gets dark enough that even my blind husband can see it but there was a line...I swear there was.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Thank you hun :hugs: Is there anyway you could post a picture on BnB and get opinions? :D


----------



## lilblossom

I already through today's away and don't want to dig it back out but will for tomorrow if i remember lol...that fmu comes so early.:coffee:


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> I already through today's away and don't want to dig it back out but will for tomorrow if i remember lol...that fmu comes so early.:coffee:

I don't blame you :haha: Yeah it sure does lol.


----------



## tabs46001

My husband was always skeptical as well with the bfp. I would be freaking out and he would be all i don't see a second line. He says it was me who just had to have all the tests when i found out i was pregnant with our son but it was him..lol I know its gonna drive you crazy but wait a couple days then take another they will only get darker even a day later. I'm so excited for you that you saw another line though : ) 

Does anyone else get nauseous with ovulation? I have been so nauseous yesterday through last night and today. Hoping to pick up some opk's today : )


----------



## Excalibur

Here are my OPK results today :)

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120219_160640-1.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120219_160735.jpg


----------



## tabs46001

Those are pretty positive good luck..I had a positive opk this morning too I had a feeling since I was nauseous and having ovulation pain. Good luck to all of us I have a really good feeling about all of us this cycle ladies : )


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: Thank you hun. Yay for your Positive OPK! :happydance: I see both of our tickers are the same, waiting to Ovulate and 1 day to go :D


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> Here are my OPK results today :)
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120219_160640-1.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120219_160735.jpg

No doubt about this POSITIVE!!! Yay, your egg is here and I know you have BDing like crazy.

Good luck to you too Tabs. You two can test at the same time.


----------



## KatM

lilblossom said:


> I think it's 12 - 36 hours from your positive result.
> 
> so I took a frer this yesterday and although I swore I saw the faintest of lines, my husband said i was nuts haha
> Then this morning took another with fmu and I see a line ...still very faint but darker than yesterdays. Showed husband and he said no line...are they blind?
> 
> Not prepared to call it a bfp til line gets dark enough that even my blind husband can see it but there was a line...I swear there was.

Lil, on a HPT, a line is a line!!! You might be our first BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: Hehe thank you hun, just hope after all the :sex: we did, we caught that egg! :happydance: Sending lot's of baby :dust: to all! :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

hey ex are you having any ovulation pain or nausea,

i swear it feels like someone is standing on my uterus not really cramping just tightness but it is all for a good cause i know its so we can get to the bfp : )


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: I haven't really had Ovulation pain to be honest, had a few twinges in my lower abdomen but that's about it really :wacko:

Hope it eases for you soon then we can look forward to those BFP's! :dust:


----------



## mojojojo563

tabs46001 said:


> hey ex are you having any ovulation pain or nausea,
> 
> i swear it feels like someone is standing on my uterus not really cramping just tightness but it is all for a good cause i know its so we can get to the bfp : )



I get the sameway when I ovulate so I hope and pray we got the egg this month!!:flower:


----------



## mojojojo563

Welp I had some ovulation pain on my right side today so maybe this is it. I just pray that we all get healthy sticky beans!!! Can't wait to see some BFP in March!! When does everyone plan to test??? I normally get my AF around the 8th of the month so if AF don't come after then I'll test and see. If it doesn't happen this month then I think I'll try the OPK and see how that works.

My little boy is 3 he still thinks there is a baby in my belly thank goodness he doesn't know the measure of time. He said today whats taking so long for my brother :( Welp I pray that we will be able to bless him with a little brother or since 9 months from now.


How's everyone feeling??
:flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Good to hear that your bodies are making those pains ; ) I am just feeling a bit pressure or maybe you could even say bloated/gassy. Just tonight I had a 10 second wave of mild nausea...

Can you help me out here:
I thought yesterday that my OPK was +, or near positive, so I didn't plan on taking anymore OPKs today because I thought I got it already. Well I took one 8 pm tonight and it looks to be a real positive. However, I have already had a temp rise for the second day (see chart). Do you all think that I actually already did O and my OPKs can't be trusted here? 

1. yesterday 2pm
2. today 8pm

My Ovulation Chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-02-08&mode=a&ts=1329579316&u=
 



Attached Files:







CD16-2pm.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 3









CD17-8pm.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tabs46001

that is so funny my chart looks exactly like that. I only took one opk with it being the first time after the miscarriage trying i am not pulling out all the stops until next cycle. I dont want to get my hopes up with it being so soon but next cycle its on..lol We have been bd'ing every other day so I am just hoping it will work.


----------



## Dahlia2007

tabs46001 said:


> that is so funny my chart looks exactly like that. I only took one opk with it being the first time after the miscarriage trying i am not pulling out all the stops until next cycle. I dont want to get my hopes up with it being so soon but next cycle its on..lol We have been bd'ing every other day so I am just hoping it will work.

did you already get a temp rise tabs? We BD yesterday am, but I feel like asking DH to perform on command just one last time :haha:... just in case


----------



## KatM

Dahlia2007 said:


> Good to hear that your bodies are making those pains ; ) I am just feeling a bit pressure or maybe you could even say bloated/gassy. Just tonight I had a 10 second wave of mild nausea...
> 
> Can you help me out here:
> I thought yesterday that my OPK was +, or near positive, so I didn't plan on taking anymore OPKs today because I thought I got it already. Well I took one 8 pm tonight and it looks to be a real positive. However, I have already had a temp rise for the second day (see chart). Do you all think that I actually already did O and my OPKs can't be trusted here?
> 
> 1. yesterday 2pm
> 2. today 8pm
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-02-08&mode=a&ts=1329579316&u=

I thought you could be positive for a couple of days and that was normal. I have not had this happened, but I have heard of numerous people being positive for 3 days on their OPKs.


----------



## tabs46001

I did get a temp rise and i am completely new to the temp charting so i have been putting them in that website. It confused me too because my temp rise would coincide with my ovulating with my normal cycle not from the day i miscarried. I started late in all of the temp charting and planning also so I don't have alot of data to compare to either. I have been putting my husband to good use though just in case we have been bd'ing every other day since i stopped bleeding lol


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hey girls, well i just dont know where to start :shrug:

Hope your all good, and glad to hear of all this O'ing, its just not happening here!! I think I may have already O'd and missed it, hopefully not missed the egg but have just missed ovulation on my OPK's...

Sooooo I'm sorry if this is going to be a long post, but really need to get it off my chest and any advice would, as always, be appreciated!

Ok, so cycle started on Sat 4th Feb, started OPK's around CD8. Started getting evap lines last thursday, and really expected a positive OPK anytime after this, as same thing happened last month before I got my definate +. However, last week was a nightmare, what with one thing and another plus my babies funeral, and I think I have missed out a few OPK's (I was only testing once per day).
Ok, so thursday night, took another OPK before bed and left it on the side, went to bed, no :sex: that night, woke up next morning and OPK was a full on positive, BUT it looked like it had been left in water or something over night, would this be a false result??? I was kicking myself when I seen it, but disregarded it as a false result, threw it away, and thought nothing of it until now!!! Been testing ever since, twice a day, and nothing. I have still been expecting to ovulate, but now I think I already have!! What do all you girls think???

Lol, I also need to add, that we have bd'd everyday, and eventho thursday night we didnt, we did do earlier on that day, so I'm not too worried as there has been :sex: everyday anyway, so hopefully we did catch that egg, if he was there! Also, something which has never happened to me before, had spotting on thursday morning when I woke up and this is something else which is throwing me off scent, so to speak! 

Ok so i think i'm in limbo! Shall I carry on testing??? or is there nothing else I can do but wait and hope for the best. We have done what we can, bd wise, so far anyway its just the not knowing that I hate. I'm even getting paranoid now that theres something wrong with me and maybe I am not ovulating.

And just to throw another spanner in the works, Ive done another test this morning, bit early I know at 9am but it has what Im sure is a slight evap line ...

So sorry for this long post, hope it makes some sense, and I hope your all having a easier time of it than me lol currently sat in a freezing cold house waiting for contractors to come out with a new boiler!!!!!! Been without heating since friday afternoon GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :nope:

Lots of Love and Baby :dust: xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

P.S I am not temping, really wish I had been tho ................


----------



## Miss Mitch

Hello ladies...need some help/advice? Had my angel Olivia at 21 weeks on 18th January, and bled from then. Then on Wednesday 15th February I was back in hospital as I still had some afterbirth so had an infection. Had a d+c Thursday 16th, bleeding stopped but obviously started agin later that night. Now today i'm having pain around my ovaries, am I ovulation? Or is this the infection? I'm so confused xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Miss mitch, So sorry for your loss :hugs:We all know what you are going through and everyone is lovely here so your in the right place. I lost my baby on 24th december, but didnt have to have a D&C so dont really know how i can help on that one. Have you tried using ovulation predictor kits (opks) ??

All the best xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Also just wondering if anybody knows, when you get AF does that mean that you have definately ovulated that month???? Im googling like mad this morning and not doing myself any favours!! My periods were always every 4 weeks before my mc, but never ttc before so now I am thinking all sorts ...


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Sending you big :hugs:! Sounds like you are having a hard time! 

From what you said about the test that you left overnight and then the spotting that morning, that could well have been Ovulation spotting? :wacko: I wouldn't stress too much, you have BD'd everyday so you have got a hell of a good chance of catching that egg! That's exactly what me and OH have done so I think we are in the same boat, although I knew I ovulated as I took OPK's :shrug: I really wouldn't take anymore OPK's hun and just leave it in God's hands now. I think you do have to Ovulate to get your period but don't take my word for it :wacko: Here is a statement that I found from a website "I asked this question to my doctor as im having periods but don't think im ovulating. She said you can have a period and not ovulate. But when you ovulate you will always have a period (unless you get pregnant by it)" Sending you lot's of :dust: Chin up xxx

Miss Mitch: Really sorry for your loss :hugs: It sounds like it could possibly be Ovulation but I'm not 100% sure :hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Ex hun xx

Im really going through it today, so bad ive been in tears twice this morning! All this ttc is hard work!! I know me and the oh have covered our bases by bd everyday, but its the not knowing wether I actually have O'd or not!! or even still will ?? as on cd17 today, so dont know if thats too late or not.

I've also read that its quite normal to have Anovulatory cycles for 1 or 2 cycles after mc, so maybe I shouldnt be getting so worked up about it!! just means longer without my rainbow baby :nope:

Oh well time will tell :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Sending you big virtual :hugs: I really hope you feel better soon hun xxx

There might still be time for your O to come yet, you could try to keeping doing OPK's and fingers crossed she will pop up! 

Yeah I read up on Anovulatory cycles too. My body seems to be on track following our MC, if only it was the same for everyone! :wacko: 

Hope your body sorts itself out soon hun, I know how stressful it is being stuck in limbo! Keep your chin up hun, I'll be thinking about you xxx


----------



## lilblossom

Oh Carrie, I really feel for you...hang in there girl...and vent here to your hearts content.

so took another test this morning and still think I see a the faintest of lines...I know i should have waited a couple days to test again but I think i may be becoming a poas addict. Anyway like I said I do think i see a faint line. Can you see where the line should be while the stick is still wet? Never looked at them before using so not sure if I am just seeing the test strip spot. But it does look pink anyway so would be a real line anyway...I am rambling. 

Reason i am so stressed about it is that my doctor said he would see me today if I was still concerned with the yellow mucus which is gone now but am spotting almost an orange color that looks like nothing i have ever done before.

And this morning a clear stretchy thin mucus came out with it. What???? So am gonna call doctor later to see if he says to come in. May get a quant test out of it.

Really would like to know if we were successful before I go to dinner tonight...its all you can eat oysters steamed fried and raw but I would get the auce crabs instead if am pregnant as don't want to eat raw.

Listing of my symptoms to date, tender bbs, stuffy nose, headaches, twinges, pulls and tugs, hip and back pain going down into my legs, cramping but not af, constipation, gas, fatigue, restlessness......nearly all these could also be pms but usually don't get all of them in same cycle.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thanks hun, i have to try not to think about it and just hope for the best, but limbo like u said, i hate it!!! As far as anovulatory cycles go, i'm thinking maybe this could be the case for me as I was 22 weeks losing my lil boy, so could take a bit longer to get back to normal. Grrrrrrr. 

O may still come, but I think if it has already been, it was the time on the OPK, which I thought maybe a false result. I will try to upload a pic of it ...


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Wow!! Lilblossom!! Its all happening!! Keep us informed how you get on today, it is all sounding so good for you, a line is a line in my book lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Yeah I think you should still be able to see where the line should be even if the stick is still wet. 

About the spotting Orange, I would definetly get your doctor to have a look at that, better to be safe than sorry. :dohh:

All the symptoms you listed are definetly signs of Pregnancy. I really hope this is your BFP! :dust:

Carrie: My pleasure hun, that's what us ladies are here for, to help each other through good and bad times :hugs: Yeah, there is nothing worse than "not knowing" :nope: 

Even if O has been hun, you have all your bases covered, try not to worry about it too much, that's the worst thing you can do when TTC, I know it's easier said than done but..:hugs:! xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Ok dont know if Ive done this right!! And test stick is a bit battered!!

OPK from thursday night (cd13), which is closest result Ive got to positive...

What do you all think?????
 



Attached Files:







IMG00382-20120220-1359.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Excalibur

I don't think that's Positive hun :wacko:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

No i dont now either lol Do you think its too late to ovulate now im on cd17 already :wacko::growlmad::wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

I wouldn't like to take a guess for an answer hun :wacko: I really hope we get our BFP's though! :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

I have read about folks having really unusual cycles after mc depending on how far along they were when they suffered their loss. I noticed that those further along seem to have a longer cycle than normal but that just may be that I read more stories of that than other and not based on any facts.

I guess what I am saying is I would keep bding but do it for fun as well and relax as much as you can... Remember, we are our most fertile for the first few months after miscarriage so I say the odds are more for you than against.:hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thanks girls for the help and advice and for being there for me in my time of panic! I am going to carry on using OPKS til friday and bd'ing, giving it a chance incase I have a longer cycle after mc, Im hoping im going to O late... I will keep you all posted, just hope I'm not out already :cry:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie,
So here is what I think. The Thursday night line may have been your + OPK. I too have noticed that if you leave the OPK out at will look a little water-colorish, so it can look more positive than it really was. However, we'll never know. BUT... if you do assume that was your O, you did BD at all the right times so you are covered. I would test another two times today (around 2 pm and then evening), and maybe two times tomorrow just to see if you get anything. If you don't, then I would say that maybe that was your O on Thursday. Good luck, your in my thoughts


----------



## lilblossom

ok weird thing...checked my cp and it feels really slimy like something is covering it...hard to describe but looked at the cm and it is clear????? any of this sound familiar?


----------



## Dahlia2007

ok wait now Carrie, I just saw your test, and yeah I don't think it's + . Here is what happened to me, CD16 I got a very very near positive at 2pm. Then at 5 and 9 pm is was a light line again. The next day CD17, didn't plan on testing, but got a real + at 8 pm. That was last night that I got the +. So it for sure could happen that you will O later than usual, like I assume that I might have. 

My problem is that we only BD CD 14 pm and CD16 around noon. We didn't BD on positive OPK night, CD17. But I am going to convince DH to do it an noon today, CD18. Do you think that will give me a chance? 

I didn't get good sleep last night and the only time I got a good solid 3 hours was at 6:30 am, so that's when I BBT'd. It was 2.5 hours past my normal time of 4 am. 

My temps were way up on CD16 and 17 (making me think I already O'd), but then today they were back to being low...? So I am a nervous wreck, not knowing much of anything even though I OPK and Temp!! agh!
My Ovulation Chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-02-08&mode=a&ts=1329579316&u=


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil Blossom, 
I'm glad you have an appt today, I'm sure the doc wil be abe to give you some advice and hopefully a TEST! : ) Those lines on your HPTs sound like you could have something. I would never get a line if it was negative. I could sometimes see the "sheen" of where the test line should be, but it would be white, would you call that an evap line? I'm not sure... 

The cp and cm could just be all normal. I don't know about that either. mine was low last time I got my BFP. It would eventually raise in due time if you were indeed pregnant, so that won't give you much to go by right now either.

Let's hope for good news!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Dahlia, Thanks for your reply. I think the same as you and excalibur, that the OPK from thursday night was negative. I've had quite a few evap lines also. Its CD17 for me today, so I'm still hoping that ovulation will still happen and I am going to take another test later. My periods were always every 4 weeks before mc and I have assumed they would return to that now that first AF is outta the way, but now thinking about it, nothing is definate and I am praying that O will still happen. All sorts are going through my mind today and I've been a crying mess. If AF shows, and I havent detected ovulation I will be panicing like mad, but will have to see what happens. I O'd on CD23 last month, but that was after mc, so don't know if I could still be that late this time.

Anyway, I have to try and occupy myself cos Im going mad today!!! 

Dahlia, I think you have done enough by bd'ing the day before O, and if you can today just incase, but I think you'll be fine! Are you officially in your 2ww now?? xx


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: You're welcome hun. That's what we are all here for right? To help and support other ladies? ;)

lilblossom: I really hope you get the answers you are looking for at your Doctors appointment! Fingers crossed!


----------



## lilblossom

Waiting to hear back from doctors office...he didn't even come in today til after 1pm so thinking he probably won't see me today and I am ok with that...would like to have a bfp before I see him if I am pg ...if not don't want to waste anyone's time...:shrug: think I am getting a little depressed but gonna go to dinner tonight with hubby and dd and her boyfriend. Will just try to take my mind off it.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: I hope you can see the Doctor today and get the answers you need. 

I hope you have a lovely night out with your DH and DD :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Well got some good news in the mail today...it was a congratulations your mammogram came back normal letter...something to celebrate.

Need opinions though...we are going out for seafood and they are having auce oysters...my favorites are raw...should i eat crabs instead do you think?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Enjoy your dinner tonight! Lil Blossom. He will see you soon though right? I know it sucks having to wait, but you're so close to knowing! Did you test again today? Maybe your test today or tomorrow will show something, and then you will get you appointment with the doc.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: That is good news! :hugs:

I would avoid the raw seafood until I knew for sure but that's just my opinion. :wacko:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yeah, I wouldn't do raw : ) But even if you did, I'm not sure it would do anything.


----------



## mommyof_4

Hello I am a little behind you ladies! I got my af on feb 12 exactly 7 weeks after my 16 week miscarriage. So I am only on cycle day 12. I usually ovulate 1 week later than the average. So on day 21. I really hope I will O sooner though. Regardless we will start today, every other day for at least 10 days. Or until a temp swing! I dont want to miss this egg!
Although are any of you so scared to become preggers again? 
I am so excited to be, but scared to be so hurt again! It's hard to imagine it will go well. Even though I have 5 healthy little ones. But still scared!


----------



## Excalibur

mommyof_4 said:


> Hello I am a little behind you ladies! I got my af on feb 12 exactly 7 weeks after my 16 week miscarriage. So I am only on cycle day 12. I usually ovulate 1 week later than the average. So on day 21. I really hope I will O sooner though. Regardless we will start today, every other day for at least 10 days. Or until a temp swing! I dont want to miss this egg!
> Although are any of you so scared to become preggers again?
> I am so excited to be, but scared to be so hurt again! It's hard to imagine it will go well. Even though I have 5 healthy little ones. But still scared!

:hi: Welcome to the thread :)

First of all, I'm really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

It is a scary thought about getting pregnant again incase the same thing happens, just got to remember that no pregnancy is the same. :)


----------



## KatM

CarrieAnn,

The OPK pics looks negative to me.

As far as Oing, in a normal cycle I do not O till day 17. It can take 4-6 weeks after MC to O if you O at all. Some people it takes a couple of cycles to O again. My body went right back to schedule, BUT I had a blighted ovum at only 5weeks+1.

I'm glad you vented and I am sending you light and a big :hugs:

Lill, a line is a line.


----------



## Dahlia2007

mommyof_4 said:


> Hello I am a little behind you ladies! I got my af on feb 12 exactly 7 weeks after my 16 week miscarriage. So I am only on cycle day 12. I usually ovulate 1 week later than the average. So on day 21. I really hope I will O sooner though. Regardless we will start today, every other day for at least 10 days. Or until a temp swing! I dont want to miss this egg!
> Although are any of you so scared to become preggers again?
> I am so excited to be, but scared to be so hurt again! It's hard to imagine it will go well. Even though I have 5 healthy little ones. But still scared!

Hello! I am sorry about your loss. It can take a while for AF to come again, so you are past that hurdle though! Are you doing OPKs or anything? 

I am worried about another pregnancy. I lost my baby at 8 or 9 weeks, and had a D&C at 12 weeks. So I will be relieved if I can ever get past that point again. I know that my MC last time was a fluke, as it is for many. Just continue to be strong, and as Ex said, every pregnancy is different.


----------



## tabs46001

I am new to the opk's but it looks like a positive to me. I know how touch and go ttc can be for your emotions especially for those who have lossed we will all get through to our rainbow babies just keep thinking positive : )


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi girls, feeling a bit better tonight, had a cry for my lil man but nothing new there, feeling ok tho :flower:

I think I may have jumped the gun a bit earlier. After some reading about, I think there is still time left for ovulation eventho I will be on cd18 tomorrow! I am hoping that maybe its just my cycles still being a bit all over the place from my mc! Only time will tell! 

@lilblossom, great news about your mammogram and hope you have a lovely meal with your family xx

@kat, Hi hun, I also think the opk was negative. I will be on cd18 tomorrow so Im still holding out hope that I will O! How is everything with you? :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Big :hugs: Glad you are feeling a bit better hun. I still have my fingers crossed and hoping your O stops hiding soon! ;)


----------



## mojojojo563

Mommy of 4- I am in the same boat we are ttc after our loss and I'm a little scared even have had some bad dreams. But. I just try and take it one day at a time. I am so sorry for your loss just want to give you a :hugs:!!!


lilblossom-thats great news you got. Please be sure to keep us posted when you see the dr hope for a BFP!!!! :flower:


Welp,
I have cramps today maybe implantation cramps? :wacko: Guess I will know next month!!! I just hope we don't miss that egg!!! 
I am so glad I found this group!!! I'm not alone!!! :happydance:

Wishing everyone here :bfp: in March!!


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie this may sound stupid but read a blog someone wrote post mc about how they dealt with their loss and the process of moving on and she said she would talk to her reproductive organs...told her body it was ok to get her first af and it came, then she told her ovaries it was ok to O and she did...it was probably just coincidence but can't hurt either so have a talking with your ovaries. :hugs:


----------



## mojojojo563

oh lil that is funny pretty neat if that would work! I think it helps once you relax. I was so stressed after my mc and not getting AF for 2 months after I think that all my getting upset about not getting it was holding it off. Then when I relaxed she was there! Crazy what the mind can do to the body!!


----------



## KatM

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Hi girls, feeling a bit better tonight, had a cry for my lil man but nothing new there, feeling ok tho :flower:
> 
> I think I may have jumped the gun a bit earlier. After some reading about, I think there is still time left for ovulation eventho I will be on cd18 tomorrow! I am hoping that maybe its just my cycles still being a bit all over the place from my mc! Only time will tell!
> 
> @lilblossom, great news about your mammogram and hope you have a lovely meal with your family xx
> 
> @kat, Hi hun, I also think the opk was negative. I will be on cd18 tomorrow so Im still holding out hope that I will O! How is everything with you? :hugs:

Good to hear that you are feeling better. Sometimes we need to spew it all out and go on a good rant or two.

CD18 would still be normal for me to O. I am sending you light.

I'm in the 2WW with some symptoms. Trying hard not to be crazy and fighting the urge to POAS 6DPO. I really feel for the LTTTC people. This is my first 2WW (as the 1st time I was pregnant, I thought I was out right away)... And it is already hard.


----------



## lilblossom

> I'm in the 2WW with some symptoms. Trying hard not to be crazy and fighting the urge to POAS 6DPO. I really feel for the LTTTC people. This is my first 2WW (as the 1st time I was pregnant, I thought I was out right away)... And it is already hard.


Tell me about it haha...last pregnancy was a surprise one with mc. Dr called and sending me tomorrow for a quant and then possibly see me thursday based on results. mean while gonna poas in morning


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thanks for all the msgs, you girls are the best!! xx

lil, I will definately be having a talk to my ovaries soon if they dont get a move on!! 

Kat, CD18, Im still holding out hope, and getting faint lines on OPK, which led to a positive last month so can only wait!! Hope your 2ww treats you well, i hate the 2ww!! What day do you plan to test hun xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

lilblossom said:


> mean while gonna poas in morning

The lines gonna be darker, I just know it!!! :flower:


----------



## KatM

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Thanks for all the msgs, you girls are the best!! xx
> 
> lil, I will definately be having a talk to my ovaries soon if they dont get a move on!!
> 
> Kat, CD18, Im still holding out hope, and getting faint lines on OPK, which led to a positive last month so can only wait!! Hope your 2ww treats you well, i hate the 2ww!! What day do you plan to test hun xx

Thanks for starting this thread!!! My OPKs faded into dark before the positive. I don't think you are out for the month yet. Remember after MC, it is normal for your cycles to change and get longer.

I talked to my body and told it exactly, in detail, what I desired to happen. I believe this works. It certainly doesn't hurt.

Lil, any news? Congrats on the mammogram. Did you buy a sensitve HPT yet?

I plan on waiting as long as I can to test. I told hubby after the MC, that I would not test until the end of March (when I thought it might take me 4-6weeks to O)...That is NOT going to happen. I am going to try and hold out till March 1st. I pray, pray, pray for a sticky bean. DH was crushed, much worse than me, over the MC. He is sooooo excited to be a daddy.

I keep remembering that each pregnancy is different and that is what has changed my mind to be excited about getting a BFP instead of being frightened about it.


----------



## lilblossom

I bought a brand new box of frer with 3 fresh learn 6 days early tests in it....I looked really closely at this mornings test and I definately saw the faintest of pink lines so pretty sure I am pg but so nervous about the cramping....

The spotting I am getting is like a real light orange color but only when I wipe...also getting a lot lot lot of ewcm which is way unusual for me at this point in my cycle. 

My biggest problem telling difference between normal and not normal since my last successful pregnancy was back nearly 19 years ago. I some times feel like i am completely out of my mind to even try to do this at my age but then remember my mother was just a few years younger than me when she had my little brother. 

So gonna watch my shows and get ready for bed...I am exhausted so hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## tabs46001

LIL....I understand what your going through I am going to have the same problem when i conceive again. Those dreadful cramps. I had them with my son's pregnancy and there was never a complication that is why i thought they were normal with my last pregnancy where i miscarried. It is going to drive me nuts to feel them and not know but we are going to have to just try our hardest not to let it drive us crazy :) Think positive and we will all send some baby dust : )


----------



## tabs46001

and an update to me is I am pretty sure this cycle is going to be a bust. I am supposed to ovulate yesterday according to my ticker but with a stomach flu ridden two year old mommy and daddy has had a visitor the past 2 nights so we were occupied. We will tonight and had every other day until sunday since i stopped bleeding so i guess there is a small chance it is just gonna be the worst that we didn't get to last night and I will always think that could have been the night lol Well I will keep thinking positive but when those menstral cramps come its going to be mighty depressing


----------



## Excalibur

Sending everyone lot's of :dust: Fingers crossed for those BFP's ladies! :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

ok so question to you temp charting ladies i am really new to this but i had normal temps until last week i had three high temps then yesterday went back to normal temp then this morning back up to high what is that does that mean i ovulated already ??? a little confused with this lol


----------



## lilblossom

Well this morning's test was a :bfn:
Trying to remind myself that it's technically too early to test anyway and may be different tomorrow. Getting ready to drive out for the blood test and that should seal the deal I suppose because if its 0 then I am out this month. I just wish I knew what this orange blood was.


----------



## Dahlia2007

tabs46001 said:


> ok so question to you temp charting ladies i am really new to this but i had normal temps until last week i had three high temps then yesterday went back to normal temp then this morning back up to high what is that does that mean i ovulated already ??? a little confused with this lol

Mine was the same tabs! Well I had two high temps, then it went down for one day, and now today it's started to climb again. But my OPK was still + today (for the 3rd of 4th day in a row!). I just hope my OPK goes negative tonight. I have a feeling I O'd yesterday because of all the pressure and mild cramping I was having (and it got heavier as I was trying to go to bed)

Do you record on fertility friend?
I would think that if our temps go up again tomorrow, that we would have O'd already. You may have O'd the day before your temp spiked.... just wait and see I guess : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

lilblossom said:


> Well this morning's test was a :bfn:
> Trying to remind myself that it's technically too early to test anyway and may be different tomorrow. Getting ready to drive out for the blood test and that should seal the deal I suppose because if its 0 then I am out this month. I just wish I knew what this orange blood was.

How was dinner last night?
At least your doc is getting you in there today : ) Fingers crossed for you! You may be our first!


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Got everything crossed for you today hun! :hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Girls, I feel so much happier and calmer today, and I hope everyones Happy :flower: 

My OPK's are still negative but definately getting darker, I tested at 3pm today and the lines there you can see it, just not dark enough yet to be called a positive. 

It leads to my next qu about bd'ing, I now think I will O tomorrow, but if it is today, then me and the boyf wont be able to :sex: until tonight, and there was none last night, but everyday up until then, so now Im thinking will we / have we done enough ??????? :wacko:

@lilblossom, How many dpo are you now?? Maybe its still a bit early to test, but I still think a line is a line and youve already got it! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

@Katm, I am so glad I started this thread too! Everyone is so lovely and I hope we all concieve this month! We deserve it so much in this thread!! GL with your testing on 1st March, Im expecting to O anytime as the line is definately getting darker, so based on that I shouldnt be far behind you with testing!! xx

I am starting to get really excited now everyone!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Glad you are feeling calmer and happier today hun :hugs: Yay for your OPK's getting darker! :happydance: Hopefully O is not too far away now then! If you have been BD'ing a lot lately then you will have a good chance as from what I have read, the :spermy: can live inside us for 7 days/ish :flower:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Yay! Hope so hun, gonna try do it tonight as Im hoping I will O tomorrow now!

Do you know if you ovulate after you have a positive result or at the time ??


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Yay! Hope so hun, gonna try do it tonight as Im hoping I will O tomorrow now!
> 
> Do you know if you ovulate after you have a positive result or at the time ??

Good luck hun and have fun! :sex:

You Ovulate 12 - 36 hours after you get your first Positive hun, or something similar :wacko:


----------



## KatM

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Hi Girls, I feel so much happier and calmer today, and I hope everyones Happy :flower:
> 
> My OPK's are still negative but definately getting darker, I tested at 3pm today and the lines there you can see it, just not dark enough yet to be called a positive.
> 
> It leads to my next qu about bd'ing, I now think I will O tomorrow, but if it is today, then me and the boyf wont be able to :sex: until tonight, and there was none last night, but everyday up until then, so now Im thinking will we / have we done enough ??????? :wacko:
> 
> @lilblossom, How many dpo are you now?? Maybe its still a bit early to test, but I still think a line is a line and youve already got it! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> @Katm, I am so glad I started this thread too! Everyone is so lovely and I hope we all concieve this month! We deserve it so much in this thread!! GL with your testing on 1st March, Im expecting to O anytime as the line is definately getting darker, so based on that I shouldnt be far behind you with testing!! xx
> 
> I am starting to get really excited now everyone!! :hugs: xxx

Remember that an egg still can live 12-24hrs, so even if you O today, you might catch it tomorrow. Tonight should be fine. A lot of people say every other day is ideal, though I did NOT follow this. Remember that sperm stay in wait. Sounds like you are all good.


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie, so glad your lines are getting darker and I am sure you will be fine with bding tonight...I saw a thing that said you should orgasm after he does to produce extra cm to aid in sperms reaching that egg faster so keep that in mind. That's my sex tip of the day haha.

So I really do believe I have a bonifide poas addiction as i held it in for at least 3 hours after my blood test and retested because i think this mornings wasn't concentrated enough and sure enough bam...darker line than yesterday. DH may even be able to see it...this is a terrible pic and I tried to get better on but those stupid things are hard to photograph. Anyway I am posting my little light positive...:winkwink:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil, you've got to upload a clearer pic! I need to see it! : ) 

and when do you get your bloods back?


----------



## lilblossom

Bloods are back tomorrow and then likely will be sent for another draw a day or 2 later...Hoping he will see me Thursday.

I did try to take a better pic but cant seem to get one clear enough...have to see what happens in the coming days:)


----------



## mellywelly

def need a clearer pic, we all need to see a BFP!!!!!!!!!! can you try it laying on the top of something instead of holding it?


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Can't wait to see a clearer picture! :happydance: Good luck with your blood results :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

sending you all the baby dust i can : ) Hope your blood test proves what we are all wishing for you. Usually even a faint line is still a line as long as it didn't appear like hours after taking the test. If it appeared within the few minutes i'd say its pretty positive : )


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Nope definately no O tonight, 10pm test just a faint line, so maybe tomorrow?!? Gonna bd tonight tho definately! 

lilblossom, Cant wait to see the line get darker!! xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

p.s, got stomach cramping tonight, weird feels like wind lol but its not? I had ovulation pain last month so thinking it may be that ... 




(Sorry thinking aloud!)


----------



## lilblossom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Ok, here is my 10pm OPK, think Im nearly there lol

Would you take this as a positive?? Or a nearly there?? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00388-20120222-0035.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dahlia2007

Wow it's progressed huh?? I would say nearly there. I'll bet tomorrow it will be a straight positive : )

Forgive me if I've mentioned this subject in this thread already (I follow a few so I can't keep track):
luteal phases...
Does everyone here have an adequate one? Mine was 9 days after my D&C. and I believe it's a side effect of the D&C. But I just hope to God it's lengthened itself. I know we have a great chance at conceiving this time, but that pesky LP is always in the back of my head. I keep thinking that if I could get my progesterone checked during this TWW I could perhaps "save" the egg from being washed out if LP is still short


----------



## tabs46001

Carrie I agree i would say tomorrow is gonna be your day: )


----------



## KatM

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Ok, here is my 10pm OPK, think Im nearly there lol
> 
> Would you take this as a positive?? Or a nearly there?? :flower:

Nearly there girl. Probably tomorrow!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Dahlia! How are you?? Yep it definately progressed, yesterday I was in complete panic all day crying to my boyfriend that there was something wrong! and since then they have got darker, til the one I got tonight! Just goes to show how all over the place cycles can be after mc I guess.

My luteal phase last month (first one after mc) was 11 days. I dont know much about all this but I think that is short?? Somebody told me it is common for this to happen after mc and I too am hoping this time it should be a bit longer.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Tabs and Kat :hugs:

Cant believe how excited I've been to see that line slowly appear today!!! I think tomorrow will definately be ovulation day for me, so from tonight onwards gonna bd for next 4 nights or 3 nights at least :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## mojojojo563

Glad to see everyone is doing well man ytou ladies have been busy on here lol I had to go back and read what's been going on~ 

I hope we all get our BFP for March maybe even sooner for some of us!!!
I think this might be it I feel different my boobs hurt and I was a little sick today maybe its in my head I dont' want to get my hopes up!~
Guess we will see How's everyone doing tonight anyone feel prego?


----------



## mojojojo563

Carrie looks like your almost there!!:thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Definetly nearly there hun :hugs: I think it will be Positive today! :dust:

Dahlia: I have no idea how long my LP is, sorry I couldn't be much help :doh: 

mojo: Fingers crossed this is it for you! :dust: Let's us those BFP's ladies! :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

So I dont know when I ovulated my ticker says it was yesterday but my phone app says not until tomorrow but we have been bd'ing every other day except for the 2 days my son was sick and then continued last night so I can only hope. I do feel really good about last nights It sounds weird but I got a good vibe that it worked. Well i then said my prayers that it worked for all of us ladies and told my uterus it was going to work haha anything helps right lol


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Definately agree Tabs, whatever we can do to help our bodies along! Are you using OPKs??

My OPK from 3pm today, was a fainter line than my 10pm test last night, is it possibe that I have already ovulated sometime inbetween the two tests?? 

Theres been :sex: most days anyway so I'm done with worrying lol (for now!)

Hows everyone xx


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie I suppose it the line is getting fainter then you have o'ed. TWW for you too. 

My test this morning looked very faint and still waiting on dr office to call with blood results. Decided no more pee tests til after af would have been here which should be Friday.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie, looking back at my calendar notes, it seems that I had an almost + OPK around 2 pm CD 16. Then later that same night around 8pm it went light again. However the following day at 8 pm I got my positive. Gearing up possibly?
No matter when O comes though, I know you have it covered!!! :winkwink:


----------



## lilblossom

blood test came back neg. so maybe the spotting is my af....would think it would be heavy though

I believe the spotting began on Sunday so wonder if I call that my cd1...since i need to figure out next cycle already.

Did more internet searching to find out that it takes 3 to 4 days after implantation for even a blood test to show positive so I could still be in....Its the spotting that is throwing me off. I know its not AF. Even after mc there is no way it could be that light. So I guess all I can do is wait through the weekend and see if AF does show her ugly face and if not, take home test next week....suppose to call doctor if no change by next week


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Stay hopeful lil, its still early days and there were lines on earlier tests!! Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you xx :thumbup:

Hi Dahlia, I dont know if O has already happened or not, im gonna keep testing just incase but either way I'm not getting worked up about it again!! What will be will be and Im still excited!! How many dpo are you now?? I wont really know how to work mine out thinking about it :dohh:


----------



## KatM

lilblossom said:


> blood test came back neg. so maybe the spotting is my af....would think it would be heavy though
> 
> I believe the spotting began on Sunday so wonder if I call that my cd1...since i need to figure out next cycle already.
> 
> Did more internet searching to find out that it takes 3 to 4 days after implantation for even a blood test to show positive so I could still be in....Its the spotting that is throwing me off. I know its not AF. Even after mc there is no way it could be that light. So I guess all I can do is wait through the weekend and see if AF does show her ugly face and if not, take home test next week....suppose to call doctor if no change by next week

I have also read that it can take several days AFTER implantation for a blood test to register HCG. You might be having IB. Good luck!!!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Eww I feel rally unwell tonight :nope: achey and a headache to go with it, nice :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Even if you have O'd already, you had all your bases covered ;) Hope you catch that little eggy! :happydance:

lilblossom: Sorry to hear your blood results came back negative. As others have stated, you are not out yet though...fingers crossed the :witch: stays away! :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Well ladies It is up to chance now for me. See my ticker and everything i found online said that I ovulated already and we did our bd'ing according to that but my phone says i should ovulate tomorrow. Well my amazing toddler decided to share his stomach flu bug with mommy so I'm not up to baby making tonight : ( So now I have to hope what we have done stuck. Hopefully my stomach will agree with one more effort tomorrow lol I am also very gassy like my ticker says i should be but i really just don't know if that could be going along with the stomach flu. ugh of all the luck I still feel optimistic about last night though so we shall see. I realized though that even if it doesn't happen for me this cycle and I was doing this all next month I would still be able to test in time for a March BFP so not all hope is lost for March even if it isn't looking good for you this cycle : ) keep up the babydust ladies!!


----------



## lilblossom

the :witch: has entered the building... although I am hugely disappointed I am also looking for my silver lining....this cycle was just a mess for me so maybe this is for the best. And spoke with someone who based on several things there is a chance that it wasn't even a real cycle since it took sooooo long for hcg to drop to nothing...So I need to very observant as I could ovulate earlier than normal. we shall see...

Hope those of you not feeling well feel better soon. Me I might pop open the bottle of wine that I bought way back before i found out I was pregnant before.
Having horrible back cramps with this and need some relief hahah


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

lilblossom said:


> the :witch: has entered the building... although I am hugely disappointed I am also looking for my silver lining....this cycle was just a mess for me so maybe this is for the best. And spoke with someone who based on several things there is a chance that it wasn't even a real cycle since it took sooooo long for hcg to drop to nothing...So I need to very observant as I could ovulate earlier than normal. we shall see...
> 
> Hope those of you not feeling well feel better soon. Me I might pop open the bottle of wine that I bought way back before i found out I was pregnant before.
> Having horrible back cramps with this and need some relief hahah

Oh I am really gutted for you hun :hugs: but on the bright side like you said if your cycle has been messed up then maybe it wasnt meant to be for this month but next month instead!! Remember we are suppose to be 'extra fertile' for a few months after mc too xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil Blossom, it really may just be implantation bleeding. It's so easy to get discouraged though, but there is still so much hope : )

Carrie, I have been feeling a little periody today. It comes and goes though. Not sure what to think of it. Headaches are no fun though. Get some rest and it should pass. 

Tabs, as long as you have BD'd a few days at least before your suspected ovulation date of tomorrow you still are in. And a BD tomorrow should help too. DH and I both have sore throats today... and I hope it doesn't go any further than that. 

I really want us all to get our FEB or MARCH BFPs!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

oooo Lil, sorry about AF. But your friend was right in that cycles are so wacky to expect the unexpected. Keep an eye out for that O. Was this your first period after MC or second? I forget!


----------



## lilblossom

I was thinking this would be my second one but my temps were not right...read on line its normal for first cycle to be goofy with bbt's 
Also my hcg was still up there a bit then. think it was in the low 100's when what I thought was my period started...really hadn't had many days with out spotting til after that. So I was very likely wrong and just thinking I may order some opk's and do that this month along with temping....

Oh and i neglected to say that this morning my temp dropped below 97 degrees....first drop that low in weeks.


----------



## lilblossom

I do have a question though, my bleeding is very very light and a slightly orangey pink color....barely showing on my pad. I am wondering if because i had spotted sooooo much with the miscarriage if maybe that really isn't that much in there for my body to release this month...which adds to my thoughts that this cycle may not have been good just in that respect. Was everyone's first Af heavy?


----------



## Dahlia2007

lilblossom said:


> I was thinking this would be my second one but my temps were not right...read on line its normal for first cycle to be goofy with bbt's
> Also my hcg was still up there a bit then. think it was in the low 100's when what I thought was my period started...really hadn't had many days with out spotting til after that. So I was very likely wrong and just thinking I may order some opk's and do that this month along with temping....
> 
> Oh and i neglected to say that this morning my temp dropped below 97 degrees....first drop that low in weeks.

You were getting negative HPTs right? or no? If your hcg was still up there, then I don't know you could have called you first bleeding a period. It may have been residuals form the MC?

Temping and OPKs have given me some help, but I still am confused by them, but at least I have_ something_ to look at as opposed to nothing. I would be lost without them though
It's good that your temp dropped, I'd say that's a good sign to getting your body back on track, especially if it hasn't been that low in a long time (and you're having a period along with it)




lilblossom said:


> I do have a question though, my bleeding is very very light and a slightly orangey pink color....barely showing on my pad. I am wondering if because i had spotted sooooo much with the miscarriage if maybe that really isn't that much in there for my body to release this month...which adds to my thoughts that this cycle may not have been good just in that respect. Was everyone's first Af heavy?

Are you taking any vitamins that might make the blood that color? That's my only thought on the color. My first period lasted 5 days first day was light, then had two heavier days (not used to that at all!), then regular flow day, then a light day to end it. You period may get heavier, which I would think would signify that everything's alright. And even if it's on the lighter side, it's still a period and that's what might get you that BFP this next time!
I'm still rooting for you!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

lilblossom said:


> Was everyone's first Af heavy?

My first period after my mc started really strange. I was getting stringy brown cm for 2/3 days, which I have never had before, I was beginning to wonder whether it was AF or not! But then when it started properly it was just a 'normal' period for me, not heavy and lasted only 4 days. I didnt know what to expect for the first one but it was surprisingly ok! xx


----------



## lilblossom

I am taking prenatals and folic acid...that's it but prenatals have extra iron so don't know it that is contributing. Also trying to figure out if I should go by the first day I started spotting...cause that was like Sunday I believe. Today is the heaviest so far and the most painful.

I did purchase my opk's which are coming with 22 pregnancy test strips too so should be set for this cycle...gonna start testing as soon as they come if not before monday.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil, since my luteal phase had been messed up, I was doing a lot of reading on spotting etc. before periods. They said not to count the spotting, but count the first day of a regular flow.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I've heard and read that too, count first day with full red flow as day 1. Thats what I did, didnt include the spotting in this cycle...


----------



## lilblossom

Because I figure it can't hurt I think I may add b6, mucinex and baby aspirin to my daily regimen. Reading alot of great stuff about it. Only one i am not sure about it the aspirin

Are any of you doing or have done this?


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: Really hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

lilblossom: Sorry to hear the :witch: got you :( Hopefully now, your cycles will become normal again. Fingers crossed :dust: My first AF after MC was heavy with little clots (sorry TMI) :wacko:

Dahlia: I'll second that, I want everyone to get their Feb/March BFP aswell! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Temp back up to 97.45....not the highest it's been (97.75) but really? why is all I am saying. lol. 

Well enough about me, how are you girls in the tww feeling?


----------



## tabs46001

I must say it is depressing having all these pregnant like symptoms because of a stomach flu and not because im pregnant but we shall see who knows maybe what we did up to now worked somehow ..fingers crossed


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil, if you're doing B6 to lengthen luteal phase, make sure you get a B-COMPLEX that has B-6 and B-12 in it. And get at least 50 mg of each in the values. The reason being that B-6 alone will not soak into your body like it should, unless the B-12 accompanies it. I would talk to your doctor though about all the stuff you'd like to do. And don't forget that the first 2-3 months after D&C your system should be wacky, so maybe you'd want to wait it out? But easier said than done, I know : )

Tabs, If you are 3 dpo today, I think you still have a good chance at catching the egg. I know a lot of us worry about "That one last chance we SHOULD have BD'd" because that's the one that'll catch our egg, right? lol. 

Whatever DPO I am (either 3 or 6. Chart says 6), I have been getting achy-periody the last few days, especially in the evening. But it's really too early to think anything, because implantation hasn't occured yet. Trying to be logical here lol. But it's hard.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: The 2WW is torture! Lol. Just want to know wether we are going to get Pregnant this month or not! :haha: I'm not stressing over it though as that just makes things worse, I guess it will all be worth it in the end..all this waiting! :D


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> lilblossom: The 2WW is torture! Lol. Just want to know wether we are going to get Pregnant this month or not! :haha: I'm not stressing over it though as that just makes things worse, I guess it will all be worth it in the end..all this waiting! :D

I feel the same way!!!


----------



## Excalibur

KatM said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> lilblossom: The 2WW is torture! Lol. Just want to know wether we are going to get Pregnant this month or not! :haha: I'm not stressing over it though as that just makes things worse, I guess it will all be worth it in the end..all this waiting! :D
> 
> I feel the same way!!!Click to expand...

It's horrible isn't it? :( I have been absolutely shattered for the past 2 days, it's 6:30pm now and I could just go to bed and sleep for a week! :haha:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Excalibur said:


> KatM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> lilblossom: The 2WW is torture! Lol. Just want to know wether we are going to get Pregnant this month or not! :haha: I'm not stressing over it though as that just makes things worse, I guess it will all be worth it in the end..all this waiting! :D
> 
> I feel the same way!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's horrible isn't it? :( I have been absolutely shattered for the past 2 days, it's 6:30pm now and I could just go to bed and sleep for a week! :haha:Click to expand...

Thats a good sign! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> lilblossom: The 2WW is torture! Lol. Just want to know wether we are going to get Pregnant this month or not! :haha: I'm not stressing over it though as that just makes things worse, I guess it will all be worth it in the end..all this waiting! :D
> 
> I feel the same way!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's horrible isn't it? :( I have been absolutely shattered for the past 2 days, it's 6:30pm now and I could just go to bed and sleep for a week! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good sign! :haha:Click to expand...

Let's hope so huh? Fingers crossed! :D


----------



## tabs46001

So I am having pressure like someone is stepping on my uterus and slight cramps every now and then but not full menstral like cramps yet so i guess that is a good sign. It is really the only sign I can look at as hopeful instead of connected to this stomach bug. It is probably oddly a good thing that I have the flu because the entire 2ww won't be spend trying to wish symptoms to happen because i can't trust any symptoms I do have because they are more likely the flu. 

Lil - I was on a B complex and it gave me a weird color discharge when I was about to start and It would make my urine like a neon green so that may be it if you are on a certain vitamin.


----------



## lilblossom

Speaking from tww experience the mind plays terrible tricks on you...I am still having some of those unexplainable symptoms but and in full flow af today...I am actually relieved its gotten heavier so that I feel more comfortable getting prepared for next cycle.

Think the next cycle I may come up with time consuming project to help take my mind off the wait...at least make an attempt.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: It's awful when the body plays tricks on you, especially if it leads to disappointment! Glad you feel better about getting prepared for next cycle. Lot's of baby :dust:


----------



## KatM

If you ladies think of anything to help take our minds off this wait, please share!!!

We are all in the same boat. Lil, you are on the first part of a 2WW. Ex, let's hope this is our last 2WW until our next LO.


----------



## Kelly9

Is it to late to join? I'm finding that my usual threads just aren't meeting the needs I have these days when it comes to ttc so looking for some people who've been through something similar. 

Dh and I lost our baby girl at 18 weeks Jan 13, 2012. The witch showed exactly 5 weeks later, I did ovulate but my lp was only 3 days. SO this cycle should be better I hope. I've taken clomid to help out cause we also have male factor infertility.

Hi


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kelly9 said:


> Is it to late to join? I'm finding that my usual threads just aren't meeting the needs I have these days when it comes to ttc so looking for some people who've been through something similar.
> 
> Dh and I lost our baby girl at 18 weeks Jan 13, 2012. The witch showed exactly 5 weeks later, I did ovulate but my lp was only 3 days. SO this cycle should be better I hope. I've taken clomid to help out cause we also have male factor infertility.
> 
> Hi

Hello Kelly,
I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We've all been through losses at different stages, so we are here for you. This is a great thread!

My cycle has been irregular following my loss, and so have a lot of other ladies here. I hope your rainbow baby will come real soon!
Where are you in your cycle now? I'm in my TWW either at CD 3 or CD 6.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: I hope this is our last 2WW! :dust:

Kelly: Welcome to the thread :hi:

Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: All the ladies here are lovely and if you ever need to get things off your chest or need advice etc, we are all here to talk to one another and help each other etc :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Kelly9 said:


> Is it to late to join? I'm finding that my usual threads just aren't meeting the needs I have these days when it comes to ttc so looking for some people who've been through something similar.
> 
> Dh and I lost our baby girl at 18 weeks Jan 13, 2012. The witch showed exactly 5 weeks later, I did ovulate but my lp was only 3 days. SO this cycle should be better I hope. I've taken clomid to help out cause we also have male factor infertility.
> 
> Hi

Hi Kelly,
So sorry for your loss:cry:
Welcome!!!

Ex,
I have already bust into tears over the 2WW today and almost did yesterday. Luckily DH is so sweet and understanding. It's so challenging to want something so badly and then have very limited control over it. It's a lesson in letting go and trusting for me.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Kelly9 said:


> Is it to late to join? I'm finding that my usual threads just aren't meeting the needs I have these days when it comes to ttc so looking for some people who've been through something similar.
> 
> Dh and I lost our baby girl at 18 weeks Jan 13, 2012. The witch showed exactly 5 weeks later, I did ovulate but my lp was only 3 days. SO this cycle should be better I hope. I've taken clomid to help out cause we also have male factor infertility.
> 
> Hi

Hi hun :flower: So sorry to hear about your loss. Welcome to the thread and good luck on your ttc journey. xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi girls, can I just ask your opinions again please! 

I have still been using OPK's, but since the one which I posted a picture of the other night, they started getting lighter and now all OPK's are negative. I am sure the one from the other night was my positive, it was the darkest result I have had. Just wondering would you also take that as your positive?? 

According to fertility friend, this would make yesterday my ovulation day.

I am not overly bothered as we have bd'd most nights so we are covered there, but I am still questioning myself, did i ovulate :shrug:


----------



## Dahlia2007

The pic wasn't very clear, but it didn't look like it was the same color as the control line. How often per day were you taking the OPKs Carrie? Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## mojojojo563

Tabs : I feel the sameway the wait drives me nuts just can't wait to find out if we got that egg what day do you plan to test?

Kat : I try to think of things to keep me busy too . I have been real busy at work so that helps and busy working on ttc so that has kept me busy to I just can't wait to see if it all worked..

Kelly:
Welcome just want to give you a :hugs:. I find all the ladies here are a big help and give lots of support!!! :flower: 


Wishing everyone
:bfp::dust::hug:


----------



## tabs46001

I will probably test next weekend so its right before i am supposed to see af. Welcome new members sorry for your loss this is the best place to be for joys lows and just every part of ttc. I am hoping to feel better tomorrow so i can continue temping. It helps the 2ww alot just to be able to get on here to see we are not the only ones going through it: )


----------



## mojojojo563

Tabs I was thinking about when I want to test I think I'm going to try and wait until March 8 since my last AF came on Feb 8th. Kills me waiting but my boobs still hurt and I'm not feeling that great so these are good signs!! It does help with everyone on here we are a working on the samething and suffered loss so its really makes me appreciate everything! :kiss:
Keep us all posted when you test!!! :)


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Dahlia, I have been testing twice a day once about 4pm and once about 10pm, havent got a link to my chart, I can get one but havent been temping. All OPK''s areound the time of that one had faint lines but were negative, it is just that one was the darkest and Im unsure of it. Its the only time this cycle I've had response from OPKS. So confused.

Shall I link my ff chart here??


----------



## Kelly9

Thank you all for the welcomes, I'm also sorry for the losses everyone

Dahlia, I am cd6 now, I took clomid to keep my cycle on the shorter side but found after I had my son that my cycle regulated fast. Looks like it did the same this time getting AF back 5 week postpartum. I have an 18 month old son, not sure if I said that though. I'm hoping so bad for a miracle bfp this month or the next cause if we don't get one we'll be doing a frozen embryo transfer. We did ICSI to have our little girl and have 8 frozen embryos waiting for us. I just hope that through this all I get a bfp, that we all do and soon.

Carrie: do you temp as well? n/m just read lol.


----------



## Kelly9

Carrie I know people that ovulated and only got an "almost" positive opk so it's very likely.


----------



## Dahlia2007

You could link it on here Carrie, that's fine. I thought you had temps too, but I guess not. It's good to know that about the OPKs (what Kelly said). 

Kelly, sounds like you've been through a lot. So this time are you doing the clomid? I really don't know much about it


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Kelly, argghh I been so confused with it all this month!! Its my first cycle since mc, and first time trying, last baby was not trying not preventing, so im new to it all and the OPKs are not giving me an easy time!! Im so paranoid that Im not even ovulating, but had same results on OPK's last month, so maybe thats just how they work for me :shrug:

But at this rate, I think Im gonna have to buy more OPK's and keep testing just in case ...


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Can I just add, tonight OPK the faint line has returned ...


----------



## Dahlia2007

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Can I just add, tonight OPK the faint line has returned ...

so does that means it's gotten darker Carrie?

If so, around CD 10 and 11 I had an OPK that was looking like it was going to become positive in a few days (it had that medium color to it) . But over the next 6 days it got lighter and lighter (made me think I was never going to ovulate!). But then finally my OPK started getting darker again and then I got my real +. You may have already O'd.... or your body tried, but didn't, but then you'll get your dark OPK in a few days!


----------



## Kelly9

Some people never get positive with opks though I don't think it happens often. Keep taking them it does get easier but hopefully you won't have to stick with it long. I've been charting and using opks for years so I'll help where I can.

I am on clomid this month I took it cd2-6, I figure if there is a few extra eggs floating around in there it might make it easier for hubby's lazy sperm to find one. I am perfectly healthy which is good that we don't have to worry about things on both ends. Also losing our daughter, Hannah, was not something my body did. She had a tumour called a sacrococcygeal teratoma and it was growing so fast and big that it was essentially stealing blood from her heart. So I went to Toronto to a world renowned surgeon who did fetal surgery on my Hannah to cut off the blood flow to the tumour. The surgery went well but she passed away shortly after. I haven't gotten the reports back yet but they believe that she bled into her tumour until her heart stopped beating. 

Not to be a downer but it's still very fresh for me as I am sure you all feel as well. The last couple of months have been the hardest I've ever faced but I am really truly hoping for a miracle or at least a FET bfp in a few months.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, Welcome to our band of poas addicts hahaha. I am going through withdraw btw but have no reason to poas yet. My opks should be here monday I think though.

I am exhausted. On top of dealing with my body issues a high school friend who moved to the other side of the country years ago and I haven't seen in forever just died yesterday. Then today I had to end one of my oldest friendships because she just wasn't good for me. She has too many of her own problems and always seemed to cause drama and I need to keep stress free. 

Hopefully something good will happen soon around here.:cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry about your friend :hugs:

I've been debating ending a friendship to but only because she is the flakiest person I know and it gets me down when I look forward to getting out of the house (now more then ever) but she cancels last minute all the time.


----------



## lilblossom

I can relate to that too but this friend is a gorophobic (spelling wrong) And she make all kinds of excuses for herself yet holds everyone else to such a high standard its impossible not to fail then you need to spend hours discussing where 'you' screwed up or went wrong or miss-spoke or whatever.... she is just so judgemental and most days I had trouble trying to figure out how we became friends in the first place.


----------



## mojojojo563

Lil wow that friend sounds like my friend.. Sometimes I don't answer the phone b/c she thinks she is better than everyone else! Its said also my friend likes to tell me all her problems but if I even try to bring something up she changes the subject back to her... its just sad! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

My issue is only the flakiness but I guess it stems from thinking about herself only all the time. She knew how badly I wanted out of the house tonight. It's just pissing me off thinking about it.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: Yeah it is really challenging and can be such an emotional rollercoaster! :( I'm really hoping we get our BFP's this time! :dust:

Carrie: It looked Positive me but I really couldn't offer much advice on OPK's as it was my first month using them myself :blush: Fingers crossed for that BFP though! :dust:

tabs: Fingers crossed for you when you test hun :hugs:

Kelly: Really sorry to hear about your daughter Hannah, just reading your story give me goosebumps! Sending you big :hugs: and I know another BFP won't replace Hannah, but fingers crossed you get a BFP soon :dust:

lilblossom: Sorry to hear about your friend passing away :hugs: And losing another friend...people say things come in three's, maybe a BFP is the third option? ;)


----------



## tabs46001

Ok update no more stomach flu yay can actually last a full day at work today. Still feeling that pressure on my uterus like someone is stepping on it though and had some light cramping a few times last night not even enough to be called menstral like and only lasted a min. So 2week waiters any symptoms your grasping at?? lol


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Ok update no more stomach flu yay can actually last a full day at work today. Still feeling that pressure on my uterus like someone is stepping on it though and had some light cramping a few times last night not even enough to be called menstral like and only lasted a min. So 2week waiters any symptoms your grasping at?? lol

Yay for the stomach flu leaving you in peace! :thumbup: The symptoms I have had are Exhaustion, constipated, sore boobs and a bit moody :blush:


----------



## tabs46001

Ya i have been exhausted and constipated too but i attributed it to the stomach flu so ill have to wait and see what is sticking around in a couple days lol and i have a 2 year old and married to a gamer so i am always moody lol crossing my finger for all of us : )


----------



## Excalibur

Hope it's a BFP and not due to your stomach flu :hugs: I have the same symptoms so it must be something? :haha: Fingers crossed for us all and lot's of :dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi everyone

Its all going on in this thread!! Hard to keep up, but hope your all good :flower:

Kelly, So sad to read your story about Hannah :hugs: I was 22 weeks when I lost my baby, we had a lot of problems with the pregnancy but still never expected what happened to happen, I am absolutely heart broken since losing my little boy, he was and always will be the love of my life, but I am still fighting for this bfp and I know he wants it for his mummy and daddy too. I totally know what your going through hun and hope we all get what we want and truly deserve soon xxx

lil, so sorry to hear the sad news of your friend and hope your keeping well xx


So, me, excuse the pun but I dont know if I'm coming or going this month lol I didnt want to start temping just yet, but if this month isnt mine then I think I will be starting next month as the OPK's are confusing the hell outta me.

After the OPK on tuesday, which I thought was a positive, all tests were coming back negative, then last night I had a faint line, and again at 2pm today, I have posted a pic of todays test below, and tuesdays ...

I just dont know what to think :dohh: as I don't know if I have ovulated yet. I have read so much on here about people h aving the same problems with the OPK's so I'm thinking maybe Im one of those people. Its not bothering me a great deal as we are trying as much as we can anyway but it just bugs me not knowing lol ...

Sorry, i must be really getting on peoples nerves on about the same thing all the time, xx
 



Attached Files:







tues21st.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4









fri24th.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I forgot to mention, that since tuesday I just haven't felt 'right'. I dont know why, mostly its an uncomfortable stomach feeling, but I just dont feel right :shrug:


----------



## mommyof_4

Hi everyone. Thanks for the warm welcomes! Even through td been a while since I posted. I also don't understand opk, although I have never tried them. I was thinking I was going to but never ordered them in time. And at the store they are crazy expensive. I just start bd every other night from cs12 until I see a temp increase. 

I have a question, I have never had any problems with conceiving, so no progesterone problems or thyroid in the past. However, my lp phase was only 9 days last cycle. It was my first ovulation since my loss, is that normal sounding. Or could I have devolved a progesterone problem. Another strange thing is that when I was 6 weeks pregnant (with the baby I lost). My temps were down, through forsure I would miscarry, then had a ultrasound and there was the little heart ticking. (120, so a little low) then the baby continued till 11weeks before passing. (then took my body 5 weeks to figure it out. 
Anyways I have been freaking our that my progesterone is low and I will continue to loose babies.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

mommyof_4 said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for the warm welcomes! Even through td been a while since I posted. I also don't understand opk, although I have never tried them. I was thinking I was going to but never ordered them in time. And at the store they are crazy expensive. I just start bd every other night from cs12 until I see a temp increase.
> 
> I have a question, I have never had any problems with conceiving, so no progesterone problems or thyroid in the past. However, my lp phase was only 9 days last cycle. It was my first ovulation since my loss, is that normal sounding. Or could I have devolved a progesterone problem. Another strange thing is that when I was 6 weeks pregnant (with the baby I lost). My temps were down, through forsure I would miscarry, then had a ultrasound and there was the little heart ticking. (120, so a little low) then the baby continued till 11weeks before passing. (then took my body 5 weeks to figure it out.
> Anyways I have been freaking our that my progesterone is low and I will continue to loose babies.

Hi, sorry I dont know anything about the temping so cant really help with that, but after my mc in December, I OV'd in January and my lp was 11 days, I didnt know anything about lp until I started looking at threads on here. I started to panic but I've read so many women have the same problem after a mc, some even being 5 days or even less. I wouldnt worry too much if I were you as its still early days. Im hoping mine is longer this month, but I dont even know when or if I have ovulated so it kinda throws that idea out the window! xx


----------



## KatM

Ex and Tabs,
Sounds like you two have matching symptoms... Good sign =)

Carrie Ann, I read that some people do not get a full on positive with OPKs, just the line gets darker. I had a darker line for 2 days before my positive, similar to pic 1 I think. Since then even my morning pee has almost no line, so the dark line could be your surge. I think it also depends on how sensitive the OPK stick is. I read that they vary. Sorry it is so frustrating for you. Feel free to vent.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I have now linked my FF chart to my sig below :happydance: Get me!! LOL I would love to hear your opinions ... I dont know if I definately O'd on the day they say tho!​


----------



## tabs46001

well i have officially ordered my pregnancy tests for next weekend testing and my opk's so no matter what the outcome I am definitely prepared..thinking positive : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

tabs46001 said:


> Ya i have been exhausted and constipated too but i attributed it to the stomach flu so ill have to wait and see what is sticking around in a couple days lol and i have a 2 year old and married to a gamer so i am always moody lol crossing my finger for all of us : )

I've been pretty tired, but I'm going to blame it on studying and doing it to myself. 



tabs46001 said:


> Ok update no more stomach flu yay can actually last a full day at work today. Still feeling that pressure on my uterus like someone is stepping on it though and had some light cramping a few times last night not even enough to be called menstral like and only lasted a min. So 2week waiters any symptoms your grasping at?? lol

Glad your bug is gone! Now onto feeling non-interrupted symptoms. lol. 

AFM, not much I can say at DPO. The aches I was feeling for a few days are gone. I am getting a bit of heartburn. Had it this morning after I ate my frosted mini-wheats, which I thought was odd, as I've only gotten HB after eating citrus or pizza, but never after a milk bowl of mini wheats :thumbup:. So that gives me some hope . CM is pretty much not there. I've had some globs a few days ago, but gone now. Haven't checked CP in a while, and don't plan to. 



mommyof_4 said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for the warm welcomes! Even through td been a while since I posted. I also don't understand opk, although I have never tried them. I was thinking I was going to but never ordered them in time. And at the store they are crazy expensive. I just start bd every other night from cs12 until I see a temp increase.
> 
> I have a question, I have never had any problems with conceiving, so no progesterone problems or thyroid in the past. However, my lp phase was only 9 days last cycle. It was my first ovulation since my loss, is that normal sounding. Or could I have devolved a progesterone problem. Another strange thing is that when I was 6 weeks pregnant (with the baby I lost). My temps were down, through forsure I would miscarry, then had a ultrasound and there was the little heart ticking. (120, so a little low) then the baby continued till 11weeks before passing. (then took my body 5 weeks to figure it out.
> Anyways I have been freaking our that my progesterone is low and I will continue to loose babies.

My LP was also 9 days for the first O after my loss : / I've never had problems like that before either, so I attribute that to my D&C and I HOPE TO GOD it corrects itself. LP confuses me, because you'd think that if you had a short LP that the egg wouldn't be able to implant correctly anyways, so one would have an early loss (which is what happens). But say you do get pregnant with a short LP and actually have a luteal phase defect, does that mean you're destined to have a miscarriage, even if it occurs a later time? 
I hope that's not the case for either of us and our LPs get fixed!!!
Did the docs check our progesterone at our blood tests? I am not sure they did it for me. All they told me was my hcg levels. But I'd be curious to see what they noted if they did check it and write it down


----------



## Excalibur

Sound like all the symptoms are beginning to pop out in this thread. Not long to go until we can start seeing those BFP's! :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thought I'd make a list of O dates and testing dates, and let me know if I forgot anyone. Message me to tell me your stats! I'm starting testing at 10 DPO


*xxCarrieAnnexx*- Feb 22/Testing March 5 @ 12 DPO
*Dahlia2007*-Ovulated Feb 17 or 20/Testing Feb 27th and/or March 1st @ 10 DPO
*Excalibur*- Ovulated Feb 20/Testing... EVERY DAY!
*KatM*- Ovulated Feb 14/ Testing Feb 28 @ 14 DPO
*Kelly9*
*LilBlossom*
*Mojojojo563*
*Tabs40611*-Ovulated Feb 20/Testing March 2 @ 11 DPO


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Aww, thank you for starting the Ovulation date and testing date :D I Ovulated on 20th Feb (I think) and I have been testing since 1DPO :rofl: So, 21st Feb :haha:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

i dont really know mine Dahlia :haha: LOL


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I think I ovulated Wed 22nd, either way will be testing Mon 5th March (12dpo)

FX for us all :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Fingers crossed for us all :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks for starting the list Dahlia...now we will be able to really keep track. I just hope all of you who are tww won't leave us when you get your bfp's this month:) Getting kind of attached to our little group here.:hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie, they say we always have some of the lp in our system so you should almost always get a light line for it...its just if it is same or darker than the control that you can call it a surge....that being said you have o'ed already and are in your tww. I hate to see you stressing out so much. Gotta relax now knowing you did everything right to make sure that egg was caught and just wait for it to dig in so to speak:)


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Lil, Oh thanks hun I know what you mean I have been stressin over it. This is really the first time in my life TTC as when I got pregnant last time, it just happened, we were not trying not preventing and that went on for 22 months before I fell pregnant, which scares me a bit now as it is a hell of a long time :wacko: Mind saying that, I had a job some weeks working 70 hours and my boyfriend on shift work, so we only seen each other on weekends so you could say we were only having sex 4 times a month. This time we are putting all our effort into trying for another baby but I stress so easily that somethings wrong or its going to take ages, but I guess thats natural ...

Im kind of in my 2WW without knowing lol I definately think I have ovulated already, last month I did not ovulate til something like cd30 odd, but I had a 40 + day cycle, I cant see it being that long this time. 

Im gonna be testing on 5th march whatever happens xx


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: I definetly won't be leaving if/when I get a BFP, as you said, I like our little group hehe :hugs:

Carrie: Fingers crossed for 5th March and lot's of :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Lol well at least you can still feed your poas addiction ... just change it to hpt's instead of opk,s


----------



## Dahlia2007

I'm not leaving anyone!


----------



## KatM

Dahlia2007 said:


> Thought I'd make a list of O dates and testing dates, and let me know if I forgot anyone. Message me to tell me your stats! I'm starting testing at 10 DPO
> 
> 
> *xxCarrieAnnexx*- Feb 22/Testing March 5 @ 12 DPO
> *Dahlia2007*-Ovulated Feb 17 or 20/Testing Feb 27th and/or March 1st @ 10 DPO
> *Excalibur*- Ovulated Feb 20/Testing... EVERY DAY!
> *KatM*
> *Kelly9*
> *LilBlossom*
> *Mojojojo563*
> *Tabs40611*

Hi Dahlia, 
Thanks for making this list. Here are my stats. I am planning on holding out as long as I can.
Ovulated Feb 14/Test Feb 28


----------



## tabs46001

well i am going to try to hold out to test until march 2nd but i too have an addiction so we shall see..lol 

I know the 2ww is a time of grasping at whatever symptoms we can but I must say I am having super bad heartburn, more cramping, and my boobs starting to ache.

I am also having a clear discharge i dont know what it is. Anyone???


----------



## lilblossom

Dahlia, is there a way to put the list in your signature so we can see it with out looking for to hard for it...it could be a few pages back by the time we see first bfp. :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Only me testing everyday :rofl:!!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil and Ladies...the ov/testing list was too bug for my signature, so I added it to the first page of this thread,third entry down : )


----------



## mojojojo563

Dahlia2007 said:


> Thought I'd make a list of O dates and testing dates, and let me know if I forgot anyone. Message me to tell me your stats! I'm starting testing at 10 DPO
> 
> 
> *xxCarrieAnnexx*- Feb 22/Testing March 5 @ 12 DPO
> *Dahlia2007*-Ovulated Feb 17 or 20/Testing Feb 27th and/or March 1st @ 10 DPO
> *Excalibur*- Ovulated Feb 20/Testing... EVERY DAY!
> *KatM*- Ovulated Feb 14/ Testing Feb 28 @ 14 DPO
> *Kelly9*
> *LilBlossom*
> *Mojojojo563*
> *Tabs40611*-Ovulated Feb 20/Testing March 2 @ 11 DPO

I'm not sure when I o b/c I haven't did any OPK but, we will see I plan to take a preg test on March 6th and see what happens.


----------



## Dahlia2007

mojojojo563 said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd make a list of O dates and testing dates, and let me know if I forgot anyone. Message me to tell me your stats! I'm starting testing at 10 DPO
> 
> 
> *xxCarrieAnnexx*- Feb 22/Testing March 5 @ 12 DPO
> *Dahlia2007*-Ovulated Feb 17 or 20/Testing Feb 27th and/or March 1st @ 10 DPO
> *Excalibur*- Ovulated Feb 20/Testing... EVERY DAY!
> *KatM*- Ovulated Feb 14/ Testing Feb 28 @ 14 DPO
> *Kelly9*
> *LilBlossom*
> *Mojojojo563*
> *Tabs40611*-Ovulated Feb 20/Testing March 2 @ 11 DPO
> 
> 
> I'm not sure when I o b/c I haven't did any OPK but, we will see I plan to take a preg test on March 6th and see what happens.Click to expand...

Ok, I've got you added to the first page :kiss:


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks Dahlia...will just be really cool to be able to click there for a refresher:)


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

So is anyone feeling really excited and positive for this month??? I think I am but I'm also a bit scared too ... !!

Im sure my bb's are quite tender and not feeling 'right' but im scared to believe it lol they are definately itchy is that a sign ... lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

I haven't really been thinking that it's possible. I just can't wrap my head around the fact that I _could _get pregnant this month. So it's prohibiting me from feeling excited at the moment. However, right now you just made me think about it, and I got really excited. And you know, I think we caught the egg, but I'm afraid my period will come early and wash it away. So have to stop myself right there, because it gets me down. 

Our lives will change in an instant once we get our BFP. ahhh!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I am definately feeling positive as this being our 2nd month definately gives us a better chance dont it?? Its just such an uncertain time from loss to concieving again :( From all the reading around I've been doing three months seems to be the average time ...
But this is our month!! I've had stomach pains for last 2 days...


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Dahlia, would you mind looking at my chart to see if you think I done enough this month??


----------



## Kelly9

I had to do this in multiple posts or else I'll forget something...

carrie, sometimes the body gears up to ovulate then doesn't so if your opk wasn't positive but was almost (which I'd say is the case) you might get another dark line or positive in the coming days. Sorry for the loss of your little boy. Do you still have really hard days? Some days it's all I can do to stop crying and get out of bed.

re the short lp: My lp first cycle after both my postpartum bleeds were 3 days. I'm serious. This month I ovulated on valentines day feb 14th and af showed feb 18 first thing in the morning, well overnight. With my son my second cycle has a 10 day lp then the third a 13 day lp so give it a few cycles I think it's normal for lp's to be a bit messed up for some.


----------



## Dahlia2007

What can I say Carrie, you've been busy like a pair of rabbits!:bunny::bunny: heheh

But in all seriousness, you have a great shot, and I would say that you caught it!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Oh thanks hun lol I didnt want to miss any chances this month!! Fx, and Fx for you too xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Dahlia, I dont know if you read my post earlier but it took 22 months to get pregnant last time, ntnp and thats whats putting a lot of doubt in my mind x


----------



## Kelly9

I havn't ovulated yet... I hope to for cd16 which is March 4th so I would test march 20th if the witch doesn't show. Will update when I catch O for sure.

My temps are all over the place, a lot of them are in my post ovulation range with only a few lower ones... is it possible do you think to ovulate then get af 3 days later but still get pregnant? Cause isn't the egg in the fallopian tubes for 4-5 days before it hits the uterus? I don't think this is possible for me but was just thinking about it and was curious.


----------



## lilblossom

:sex: Just for the fun of it... Great night for Libbee:)


----------



## Excalibur

Ladies, can Implantation occur around 5DPO? :wacko: I did a HPT this morning and I could swear I saw a very very faint second line, I asked my OH to have a look for a second opinion as I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me, he could see it too!! :o


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Ex hun, FX its your bfp :dust:

I was reading this yesterday, and thought I would put it up on here as I think most of us are coming up to testing now. Happy 2WW :flower:

Ovulation Day
The egg is released and travels into the fallopian tube where it remains until a single sperm penetrates it during fertilization (the union of egg and sperm). The egg can be fertilized for about 24 hours after ovulation.
If sperm does meet and penetrate a mature egg after ovulation, it will fertilize it. When the sperm penetrates the egg, changes occur in the protein coating around it to prevent other sperm from entering. At the moment of fertilization, your baby's genetic make-up is complete, including its sex.

1dpo - Too early to test
No home pregnancy test will work yet.
If fertilized, the egg begins dividing rapidly into many cells. It remains in the fallopian tube for about three days. The fertilized egg (called a zygote) continues to divide as it passes slowly through the fallopian tube to the uterus where its next job is to attach to the endometrium (a process called implantation).

2dpo - Too early to test
No home pregnancy test will work yet.
Pregnancy tests work by detecting the hormone hCG (human chorionic gonadotropin). hCG is only made once the fertilized egg implants in the uterus. Implantation typically occurs 6 to 10 days after ovulation.

3dpo - Too early to test
No home pregnancy test will work yet.
Implantation hasn't even happened yet!
Remember, home pregnancy tests detect the hormone hCG. hCG is produced only after implantation. No implantation = No hCG = Negative test result.
 
4dpo - Too early to test
No home pregnancy test will work yet.
Implantation hasn't even happened yet!
Remember, home pregnancy tests detect the hormone hCG. hCG is produced only after implantation. No implantation = No hCG = Negative test result.

5dpo - Too early to test
No home pregnancy test will work yet.
Implantation hasn't even happened yet!
Remember, home pregnancy tests detect the hormone hCG. hCG is produced only after implantation. No implantation = No hCG = Negative test result.

6dpo - Too early to test
No home pregnancy test will work yet.
Implantation may not have occurred yet.

7dpo - Don't bother. Still too early!

8dpo - You will likely be disappointed!
Wait a few more days, if you can!
hCG (the pregnancy hormone) doubles every 2-3 days during the first several weeks of pregnancy. Give it some time to build up so the test can detect it.
 
9dpo - Tempting, but it is still best to wait!
To ensure an accurate result, and minimize the risk of a false negative you would be best to wait a few more days.

10dpo - Hold off if you can, it's still a little early!
Accuracy rate of some early detection tests range from 51%-69% for 4 days before your expected period.
Make sure you read the box/instructions for individual test brand accuracy rates.
 
11dpo 
Some early detection tests may work 3 days before your expected period.
Accuracy rate of some early detection tests range from 74%-83%.
Make sure you read the box/instructions for individual test brand accuracy rates.

12dpo 
Some early detection tests may work 2 days before your expected period.
Accuracy rate of some early detection tests range from 84%-93%.
Make sure you read the box/instructions for individual test brand accuracy rates.

13dpo
There are several early pregnancy tests that can be used 1 day before your expected period.
Accuracy rate of some early detection tests range from 87%-95%.
Make sure you read the box/instructions for individual test brand accuracy rates.

:test: 14dpo - Expected Period. This is the best day to test! :test:​You should miss your period today if you are pregnant!
Accuracy rate of most pregnancy tests on or after the first day of your expected period is 99%.

15dpo - You are 1 day late - Test at will!
Accuracy rate of most pregnancy tests on or after the first day of your expected period is 99%. You will likely get an accurate result if you test this day.

:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Thank you hun but somehow I think it was just an Evap line :( Thank you for sharing that with us, I also read that yesterday on another site :haha:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Your welcome. Are you still testing everyday then hun?? I wouldnt be disappointed cos your definately not out yet!! I bought internet cheapie tests last month and everytime I was getting negatives it was getting me down, well I havent got any this month so cant lol


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Your welcome. Are you still testing everyday then hun?? I wouldnt be disappointed cos your definately not out yet!! I bought internet cheapie tests last month and everytime I was getting negatives it was getting me down, well I havent got any this month so cant lol

Yeah I'll still be testing everyday hun. I'm using IC's at the moment but just got home from town, bought a 2 pack from the £ shop :haha: Can't beat testing different brands ;) At least if you haven't got any then you can't test, I think that would really stress me out though lol. :wacko:


----------



## tabs46001

I took the approach of ordering my tests online. There is a website that they are super cheap for those and opk's if you buy in bulk generally over 10 lol That way I can't test at least until they arrive next week. If I had them already I would be testing every morning lol


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> I took the approach of ordering my tests online. There is a website that they are super cheap for those and opk's if you buy in bulk generally over 10 lol That way I can't test at least until they arrive next week. If I had them already I would be testing every morning lol

I have heard of that website I think :wacko: Never ordered from them though. I get mine off Ebay. Haha that's true, if you don't have them then you can't poas :haha:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

How long did it take you all to concieve your 1st xx


----------



## JennyNBaby

Dahlia2007 said:


> *
> The "List" Updated on Feb 24, 2012*
> 
> *xxCarrieAnnexx*- Feb 22/Testing March 5 @ 12 DPO
> *Dahlia2007*-Ovulated Feb 17 or 20/Testing Feb 27th and/or March 1st @ 10 DPO
> *Excalibur*- Ovulated Feb 20/Testing... EVERY DAY!
> *KatM*- Ovulated Feb 14/ Testing Feb 28 @ 14 DPO
> *Kelly9*- Possible Ovulation March 4/ Testing March 20
> *LilBlossom*
> *Mojojojo563*- Testing March 6
> *Tabs40611*-Ovulated Feb 20/Testing March 2 @ 11 DPO
> 
> 
> Here's to getting our BFPs!!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to both of you... we've talked in other threads : )
> 
> AF party! :happydance: We can start fresh again. Today is cycle day 2 for me.
> 
> Lilblossom, I am a cycle-fanatic right now. OPKs and temping is the game plan.
> 
> And I just have to tell you girls... I need to unload: I just found out my brother and his gf are expecting TWINS, and they are 12 weeks along. It's been pretty bad, as I think about it every minute. I just think that I should be pregnant too with her. :cry: I do notice that when I just focus on me and getting pregnant, my stress lowers by like 90%. So I've been trying to focus on catching this next egg and blocking them out for now. Even though I adore the both of them.
> 
> What does excite me though is that my brother and I both had our now 4 yr olds within two months last time. So it would be nice to be able to have a 2012 baby so the new babies can be close again. Now I might be doing myself a disservice by trying to meet a "deadline." But I can't help myself.
> Okay done.:wacko:


We are testing on the same day! Here's to hoping we both get a BFP!!! I miscarried on our wedding anniversary....definitely ready to have another little twinkle in my tummy.


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: It took us a couple of months to concieve our 1st xx

Jenny: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for our BFP's! :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

ya its www.early-pregnancy-tests.com I get my vitamins from there too they are half of what they are at gnc for the same brand vitamin. How is everyone's optimism going? I am slightly optimistic but not expecting a bfp. Hoping but not expecting lightens the pressure a bit I think.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie, our first was a surprise ; ) but I'll say it took 3 months NTNP. I was 19 at the time.


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> ya its www.early-pregnancy-tests.com I get my vitamins from there too they are half of what they are at gnc for the same brand vitamin. How is everyone's optimism going? I am slightly optimistic but not expecting a bfp. Hoping but not expecting lightens the pressure a bit I think.

Yeah I thought it was that website :) I take Pregnacare, was quite expensive but get 3 months worth so it doesn't work out too bad all in all. I am feeling very Optimistic, I have a really good feeling about this month :happydance: I hope you do get a BFP :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

I took us 4 years to conceive our son. Granted alot of that time it was impossible because he was deployed to Iraq or somewhere else the Army sent him but it was 4 years before we got him and he was unplanned not trying just not preventing. I had even been on clomid I did it for 6 months straight when he got back from Iraq and nothing then we decided to take a break from trying and 2 months later we were pregnant..lol I have never been on birth control before and it was 4 years for him then another 2 with the last failed pregnancy.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Jenny, I am sorry about your loss. Hoping for another Twinkie for you! What exact day do you want me to put down for your testing date? Do you know when you O'd? I see your new to the boards... WELCOME!


----------



## lilblossom

Our first was almost immediate but I was also 22 at the time. This surprise pregnancy that ended in mc happened after 3 nearly 3 years of no real bc except just trying to be careful during the fertile times of the month. Hoping I will have some luck now that we are really trying instead of preventing.


----------



## JennyNBaby

@Excalibur: Thanks! It really helps sharing with people you know who have been through it and reading so many stories of people who have MC and went on to have healthy pregnancies.

@Dahlia: I've read so many forums in the last 3 months! So many of them are really old though, so I never post on there. Was happy to see this thread! I am planning to test at 12DPO...March 2nd, same day as you!


----------



## Excalibur

JennyNBaby said:


> @Excalibur: Thanks! It really helps sharing with people you know who have been through it and reading so many stories of people who have MC and went on to have healthy pregnancies.
> 
> @Dahlia: I've read so many forums in the last 3 months! So many of them are really old though, so I never post on there. Was happy to see this thread! I am planning to test at 12DPO...March 2nd, same day as you!

You're welcome hun :) I couldn't agree with you more on that one, it definetly helps to talk to others who have been through the same thing or similar, the worst thing you can do it bottle it up. I have read many stories about that too. Fingers crossed and lot's of :dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Nice to hear everyones stories, well my first took 22 months to arrive but that was NTNP and not a lot of :sex: lol I'm hoping this one comes a lot quicker, Im 25 and this is my first time TTC, and I gotta say it I have a good feeling about this month also :kiss:


----------



## Excalibur

Bring on those BFP's! :happydance: Argh, I have a nasty headache! I wonder if that's another sign? :rofl:


----------



## tabs46001

Ok ladies i found this website and it got me a little more hopeful it gives you statistics for symptoms women have for every dpo. The link is on 5dpo but if you scroll down you can check whichever day you are.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/dpo-chart.php?dpo=5


----------



## lilblossom

Another web site you guys may like is the two week wait one...think its 
www.twoweekwait.com

It's mostly just folks listing their symptoms by dpo after receiving their bfp's...give it a try. I don't plan to go back there until I am back in the tww again


----------



## JennyNBaby

Thanks for the links ladies! LilBlossom, sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel. We were going through MC at the same time...Mine was Jan 2nd. 

But here's to HOPE for what's to come! God will bless us with little miracles again!

Did you get AF yet? I'm down to 1 week wait....Hope you get another one soon!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

It took us 18 months to conceive our first while on the wait list for IVF. And thats with charting and opks and timing everything perfectly every month. I do believe it could happen naturally for us again but I don't want to wait.


----------



## tabs46001

ok so i need a second opinion because I feel like I am going crazy. I was nauseous for about 4 days before my son got the stomach flu then the day after he got better i had it high fever chills the whole flu bit my husband had it the same time as me was the same for us as our son 48 hours and we were fine again. Well my stomach was still queesy yesterday but i was not running to the bathroom nauseous. Again today all day I have been nauseous but not flu like nauseous and I am having alot of pressure on my uterus and every now and then I will get some pains there. I have been having a clear discharge everytime I wipe. Is it possible to have ovulated earlier. I only used one ovulation test strip because I just wanted to know I ovulated after the m/c. I feel more pregnant right now than I did when i was pregnant before my m/c. The doc said I didn't have to wait to try because it was such an early m/c but now that the possibility is there I am scared to death of symptoms really meaning complications. Any input would make me feel better like is anyone else feeling any of these?


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: It really does sound promising for you with those symptoms. That's what I'm like, I just feel pregnant :wacko: I have been really exhausted, pains in my lower abdomen, I have had white discharge whereas yours was clear. If you are really unsure then I would say test to put your mind at ease. I have been testing everyday since 1DPO so I don't get myself worked up too much, yeah it's sad seeing those BFN's but at least my mind is at ease and I'm not worrying/stressing over anything :hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Excalibur said:


> I have had white discharge whereas yours was clear.

Ive had the white aswell, was wondering why!! I've heard cm dries up after O but what does it mean if it doesnt lol


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: That's exactly what I thought! I was sure it dried up once O had been and gone? :wacko:


----------



## mojojojo563

:flower::happydance:


Excalibur said:


> tabs46001 said:
> 
> 
> ya its www.early-pregnancy-tests.com I get my vitamins from there too they are half of what they are at gnc for the same brand vitamin. How is everyone's optimism going? I am slightly optimistic but not expecting a bfp. Hoping but not expecting lightens the pressure a bit I think.
> 
> Yeah I thought it was that website :) I take Pregnacare, was quite expensive but get 3 months worth so it doesn't work out too bad all in all. I am feeling very Optimistic, I have a really good feeling about this month :happydance: I hope you do get a BFP :dust:Click to expand...

Ex thanks I used this site and just ordered my test!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

If it doesn't happen this month, I'm ordering some of those 10 miu!

Here is a chart for you ladies to ponder on...
hCG levels


so from looking at that chart it seems to be best to test at 13 DPO if you have a standard 25 mIU HPT. But obviously it's still possible to pick up the hCG sooner, because some women will have higher amounts earlier in the game.


----------



## lilblossom

Don't want to burst any bubbles but those of you who have the white cm, I had that about 6 days before my period started. I read cm dries out right after af then starts again shortly before o


----------



## lilblossom

I am so relieved that I have gotten AF and didn't get pregnant before because with the stuff coming out of me it is likely I would have mc'ed again. (sorry tmi)

Also got home from some shopping with dh and my box was on the porch with my opk's and hpt's...yay!!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

lilblossom said:


> I am so relieved that I have gotten AF and didn't get pregnant before because with the stuff coming out of me it is likely I would have mc'ed again. (sorry tmi)
> 
> Also got home from some shopping with dh and my box was on the porch with my opk's and hpt's...yay!!!!

Woohoo for your box! And I'm also glad you are okay with your body. Maybe it is best that you get your BFP next time and it'll be a great sticky bean.


----------



## lilblossom

Dahlia2007 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> I am so relieved that I have gotten AF and didn't get pregnant before because with the stuff coming out of me it is likely I would have mc'ed again. (sorry tmi)
> 
> Also got home from some shopping with dh and my box was on the porch with my opk's and hpt's...yay!!!!
> 
> Woohoo for your box! And I'm also glad you are okay with your body. Maybe it is best that you get your BFP next time and it'll be a great sticky bean.Click to expand...

Thanks Dalhia Yeah, really think there would have been no bean sticking this time...I believe I still had left overs. Have never had an af that has looked like this one before.


----------



## tabs46001

All the early pregnancy symptom signs I have read on sites say increased cervical fluid is normal as a early pregnancy sign. I had it with my son before I found out I was pregnant, its why I thought I would be starting my period instead. My body is all over the place right now I am just trying to put it out of my head and wait until the tests get here then its on...lol : )


----------



## mojojojo563

Tabs:
I have symptoms but, I try and put it all out of my head as I dont want to set myself up. I ordered my test today and now its a waiting game!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

The not knowing is starting to get me a bit now :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Most people get patches of white and or EWCM throughout the tww so even though it can be a pregnancy symptom it is also a bodily function. 

I order my opks and hpts off ebay from a company called fertility plan, they're UK based and supply doctors offices and such with the same pg tests, I got 50 pg tests and 50 opks for 30 bucks canadian. What I like about them is that you can order say 100 like i did but then you can ask for any amount of opks/hpts up to that amount. Normally I get 70 opks and 30 hpts but I already had some left over opks and decided it would be fun to poas everyday when I get my bfp :)


----------



## tabs46001

So I went to the Saturday clinic at my gyno's hospital I was starting to have itching and it felt like a yeast infection with the cm and all. The only other time in my life I have had a yeast infection was shortly after I found out I was pregnant with my son. I do have a yeast infection and the doctor said to not get discouraged that it is often a sign of early pregnancy in many women but to not get my hopes up either because there are many factors that can cause a yeast infection, and they ruled out that it was caused by the miscarriage because my hormones went back to normal too fast to apparently affect my body to have a yeast infection which confuses me, but I can only hope that the second time getting this is not a coincidence. Anyone ever had yeast infection early in a previous pregnancy?? But at least I know what the cm was and can get that cleared up. This doc was not my usual doc so I am going to call her Monday but does anyone find this weird??


----------



## Dahlia2007

I have never had a yeast infection during TWW or pregnancy or anything. If I were you though, I don't think I could help but be a bit excited though. hehe

The whole CM can mean pregnancy, or it could just be your body being normal. But let's hope it means something for you ladies!


----------



## tabs46001

Ya the doc said as one of the reasons for me to not get discouraged was that he has some patients that know they are pregnant before he tests them because they got a yeast infection after ovulation but he said sometimes it can be alot of different factors but I have every reason to be optimistic because I have no history of yeast infections besides the one accompanied by pregnancy lol I dont know I am still not going to really get my hopes up. He said alot of times women will get them after a miscarriage but with mine being so early and clearing up so fast that does not seem to be the case. I still have my fingers crossed but I am still just going to wait it out now I think this all just drove me nuts today because my car is in the shop so I have been stuck in the house with my son with my husband at work so I am getting cabin fever we usually are running around doing all kinds of stuff during the weekends which would have been useful to keep my mind off 2ww but with cartoons being on the tv all day all i have to do is think lol


----------



## KatM

It sounds like most of us are in the 2WW. Baby dust to all.

I have heard of women getting yeast infections when pregnant. I, myself, have been slightly itchy down there this week. I keep thinking it is a yeast infection, and then it doesn't develop. I heard this is also sometimes a prepreggars sign.

Lily, it shows the body knows. 

Ex, I am having a challenging time holding out on testing. I know you are doing it daily. I just want to delay as long as I can.

Carrie, I know what you mean. That is why "they" say patience is a virtue.


----------



## Kelly9

Got a question for you all, and Carrie I am hoping you can help me since you had your loss further along as well... I am still having blood tinged cm and am wondering if this is normal or if any of you had it continuing after your first period came and went? My period has been gone for days now and I'm nearly cd9 so I find it odd that my cm is still tinged.


----------



## Excalibur

I think I just got my BFP on 6DPO with a 10mIU HPT. What do you guys think? :o

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120226_110011.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative.jpg


----------



## KatM

Ex, looks like you might be there too!


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations hun!!!!! :happydance: Those are lovely, dark lines!!!! How many DPO are you? :happydance: I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

OMG ladies I am so excited now. Congrats Kat that is definitely dark lines was it even when you were planning on testing yet?...lol Ex that does look like a faint second line and it only gets darker so I expect to see a pic of that second line tomorrow morning ..lol I am really excited for you both I am still gonna hold off until the package comes. It is taking all my self control now not to have my hubby pick a test up on his way home from work but I ordered 7 tests and 2 of them are the 10miu so I am going to wait. They should be here tomorrow though. I think I may have ovulated early though because nauseous again today eating crackers so if I am already nauseous it would be more than 6dpo you would think if I am. Either way even if I have to try again next cycle I feel like our little group has some real baby dust going around now : )


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> OMG ladies I am so excited now. Congrats Kat that is definitely dark lines was it even when you were planning on testing yet?...lol Ex that does look like a faint second line and it only gets darker so I expect to see a pic of that second line tomorrow morning ..lol I am really excited for you both I am still gonna hold off until the package comes. It is taking all my self control now not to have my hubby pick a test up on his way home from work but I ordered 7 tests and 2 of them are the 10miu so I am going to wait. They should be here tomorrow though. I think I may have ovulated early though because nauseous again today eating crackers so if I am already nauseous it would be more than 6dpo you would think if I am. Either way even if I have to try again next cycle I feel like our little group has some real baby dust going around now : )

I'll be testing again in the morning, no doubt about that! ;) Something is telling me that it is an Evap though :nope: I'm trying to stay Optimistic and think Positive though and we shall see two lines in the morning! :haha: 

The tests I am using are 10mIU aswell. Waiting for some FRER's to be delivered though. Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## tabs46001

how much time was there from when you used it to when you took the picture. I have had a line show up around 20 minutes later on a negative but if that is what you got minutes after taking I would say that is very good. I used the test strips like that after my m/c to make sure before i started trying so there wouldnt be a doubt when i did get a second line and I never got a second line not even once. A couple of them got second lines after about an hour but that was the evap line. If mine come in the mail tomorrow I dont think I will be able to help my self but test..lol


----------



## Excalibur

I took the picture about 3 minutes after using it, which is what the recommended time is? :wacko: I don't know what to think at the moment lol! I don't blame you for wanting to test if your tests come tomorrow, hope you will be posting pictures? ;)


----------



## tabs46001

Ya 3 minutes after testing I would say that is most likely a faint BFP. I know it is driving you nuts and will until you know for sure but it will only get darker : ) I will post pics if I see anything on that strip lol


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Ya 3 minutes after testing I would say that is most likely a faint BFP. I know it is driving you nuts and will until you know for sure but it will only get darker : ) I will post pics if I see anything on that strip lol

I sure hope so! I'm praying and keeping everything crossed! Well..apart from my legs :rofl: It sure it driving me nuts! I just want to know for sure if it's an Evap or actually the start of a BFP. I guess we'll soon know in the morning when I test with FMU :coffee: Fingers crossed if you do test tomorrow! Sending you lot's of baby :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Congrats Kat on your BFP....and Ex congrats on your possible BFP...hope those lines get darker for you.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

OMG :happydance: Loads been going on here!!!

Kat, CONGRATULATIONS!! Im so happy for you, I bet you are over ther moon hun, That is 100% :bfp: and this threads first xx How many dpo are you now hun?? 

Ex, Your gonna be the next!! I hope mine would look like yours if I did one now!! I havent tested yet, but its only a matter of time before them lines get darker, so exciting :happydance: I read somewhere yesterday that evap lines dont exist and a lines a line, time will tell fx for you hun xx

Kelly, My first period came exactly 6 weeks after mc, and only lasted 4 days. I was expecting it to be a heavy long one but it wasnt. We started trying as soon as AF went, and I did have like spotting the one day not long after my AF, it was kinda like blood tinged CM, was there when I woke up in the morning but then cleared up and I havent had it since during this cycle. It was unusual for me as I have never had anything like that in the past and obviously way to early for IB :wacko: Our bodies certainly do strange things after mc, and I can kind of see why drs advise to wait 3 months as it gives time for our cycles to get back to normal. Sorry I cant help much other than that hun xx

Well, Me, I still havent tested and am assuming I am 4 dpo. Still feeling really positive about this cycle, I have a 'feeling' but still dont want to let myself believe it. A week tomorrow I will be testing.

So now I need to change the title of this thread to add our first :bfp: and all the others which will be making an appearance! Anyone know how I do it ??


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: I'm really not getting my hopes up about this BFP. Something just doesn't seem right! Lol. Yeah it is early days but I checked the test not so long ago and the second line has vanised nearly, surely if it was a BFP, the lines would stay there? :wacko: Fingers crossed for when you test in a weeks time hun. Sending you lot's of baby :dust: xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you hun xx

Im not bothered for testing this month see, cos I found it so disappointing last month. Your stronger woman than me lol They will get darker hun im sure xx


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Thank you hun xx
> 
> Im not bothered for testing this month see, cos I found it so disappointing last month. Your stronger woman than me lol They will get darker hun im sure xx

You're welcome hun :) Aww bless, I know what you mean about being disappointed but me personally, would rather know what's happening rather than stressing wether I'm pregnant or not :wacko: Thank you hun, I really hope they do get darker xx


----------



## mojojojo563

OMG Kat congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::hugs:

I am so happy for you~


----------



## Dahlia2007

Excalibur said:


> Carrie: I'm really not getting my hopes up about this BFP. Something just doesn't seem right! Lol. Yeah it is early days but I checked the test not so long ago and the second line has vanised nearly, surely if it was a BFP, the lines would stay there? :wacko: Fingers crossed for when you test in a weeks time hun. Sending you lot's of baby :dust: xxx

Hello Ex, I said congrats in the other thread we follow, but now I'm hoping that line comes right back for you!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kat! Congratulations, there's no mistaking that! How many DPO are you!?


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia2007 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Carrie: I'm really not getting my hopes up about this BFP. Something just doesn't seem right! Lol. Yeah it is early days but I checked the test not so long ago and the second line has vanised nearly, surely if it was a BFP, the lines would stay there? :wacko: Fingers crossed for when you test in a weeks time hun. Sending you lot's of baby :dust: xxx
> 
> Hello Ex, I said congrats in the other thread we follow, but now I'm hoping that line comes right back for you!Click to expand...

Hiya hun, you sure did. Thank you hun, I'm really not building my hopes up, at least then if the second line isn't there in the morning, then I won't be too disappointed. :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kat must be MIA, since she's probably on :cloud9:
But by looking at the list, I figured out she's 12 DPO today


----------



## Excalibur

I don't blame her for being on Cloud 9 :haha: I would be too with a line that dark! :D


----------



## tabs46001

So i couldnt hold out I had my husband bring me a test..lol It wasn't a straight negative there was something there but not conclusive to whether it was an evap line or very faint second line so ill save the second one til the morning when it should be more clear pos or neg. .. still feel good about this month though : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

Tabs, are you 6 DPO today like your siggy says? can't wait to hear about it tomorrow!


----------



## KatM

Lil, Tabs, Ex, CarrieAnn, Mojo and Dahlia---Thanks girlies for all the lovely well wishes.

I could not hold out and tested 12DPO. I just knew I was pregnant based on all my symptoms and wanted the physical proof. I feel like I would have tested positive on 10DPO based on how immediate and how dark my line was. Plus the symptoms were just all there.

Ex, post a pic of your new test, but it seems like we are all in agreement that a line is a line. A disappearing line is something different though, but I read that happens immediately and fades out, not after 3 min. Your so early, it could be just hard to read.

Tabs, you are showing tremendous restraint. I waited as long as I could without having a nervous breakdown. Um, nevermind, just read that you broke down, lol. It's best to test with FMU so early on so the HCG will be more concentrated. If you think you saw something, that is hopeful. Please keep us updated immediately.

Don't forget that a negative isn't truly a negative until AF shows up because some women test negative 16DPO. 

CarrieAnn, you intuition is most likely telling you something. I sware my inner-voice told me I was preggars 1DPO. I have been over 90% sure this whole 2WW. I just knew. AND I was still going crazy waiting.

You all are right, we are on Cloud 9. DH and I just got back from celebration lunch. I am so tired. It is nap time. Hopefully I just started a widespread trend for the site... All BFP!!!

Babydust to ALL!!!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Kat, have you felt any different and what were your symptoms, eager to know now lol xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hey Kat! What were your symptoms, if you don't mind listing : ) And what cycle days did you BD, if you don't mind me asking : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Kat, have you felt any different and what were your symptoms, eager to know now lol xxx

lol I just asked the same thing! We've got to know Kat!!! :happydance: hehe


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Yes, What cycle days too lol :happydance:

Dahlia, I am still not 100% what dpo I am, if any :wacko: xx


----------



## KatM

Girls,
You asked and now you shall recieve the very detailed report I just sent out to 2WW. I was so sure I was pregnant that I wrote this list daily.

I O'd on the 14th. We BD daily from the 10th-16th skipped 1 day and then BD about every other day since. I made it fun and it was Valentine's Day week, so most of it was fun sex. There was at least 2 straight BD sessions in the mix with preseed used as an external lube to get things started. I never got any EWCM, nor did I the first time I was pregnant. It was more watery and it never leaves my body, I must scoop it to check.


1DPO- Felt irritable, down and gloomy. Intuition told me I was pregnant. My mind told me it was way too early to know. Ate at midnight because I was so hungry even though I had already brushed and flossed. This never happens&#8230;But I did eat an early dinner and cookies for a snack, so blood sugar could have been way too low.

2DPO- I had slight nausea and a hot flash during martial arts class, thought I might be coming down with a bug. Felt slightly dizzy earlier in the day from standing up to quick. Also had watery CM. This rarely happens.

3DPO- Felt nothing different all day except I slept in and took two short naps (this happens sometimes). Then at 5, the pizza DH and I love was finished baking. Stood up out of a chair and felt dizzy. Then the pizza I had been craving made me nauseated and seemed very unappealing. I LOVE this pizza and we get it FedExed, so I forced myself to settle down and enjoy it. I did. Breast felt funky, but no pain. I examined both breasts trying to figure out what felt different, couldn&#8217;t do it. Lower back hurts.

4-DPO- Had horrible sleep. Like horrible. There was a thunder and lightening storm happening, but beyond this I was restless. When sleeping on my stomach, my breast hurt slightly, but I could not pinpoint tenderness upon examination. My back is a bit crampy or achy. I had to blow my nose a couple of times, unusual. Feel a mild headache and feel slightly ill. Boobs feeling weird and left armpit hurt and then stopped. A bit gassy. Lower back hurts. Tired. Fell asleep twice after waking. White CM.

5-DPO- Slept well. Barely any breast pain, but still a tiny bit tender with some weird tingling sensations here or there. Slight congestion, but hubby has a cold. Lotion CM. Fatigued, but woke up early. Lower back slightly achy, but so does DH because of his cold. No concrete symptoms. High sex drive.

6-DPO- Slept horribly due to DH being ill and moving every 2 seconds. Breasts hurt slightly while sleeping on my stomach. 3 mild cramps on left side. Felt very energized despite having little sleep. Too hot in the morning and had to change even though the house was at the same temp it always is. Felt a bit light-headed. If DH wasn&#8217;t so ill, would think this is a good sign. Had white CM when scooped. Breast feel different, but not painful. Low backache. High sex drive.

7-DPO- Slept okay. Felt some light cramps on my left side. Gum bleeding, this NEVER happens. Breast felt a tiny bit achy when I put on my bra. Very hungry. Back aches. Napped, but this is usual. Slight headache. Indigestion.

8-DPO- Slept like crap. Felt anxious. Woke up and wanted to eat at 5am. Almost burst into tears this morning because my BBS don&#8217;t hurt. Slight congestion. Felt very hungry. Had to stop in the middle of yoga class to eat. Was famished by 11am. Very slight headache. Continued mild backache, but started a new exercise program. Woke up from a nap feeling a bit ill with slight indigestion. A bit dizzy. Headache, unusual for me, but not in the last week. Just feel sick and hungry. Weepy and indigestion. 

9-DPO- Slept for 9.5 hours and still tired. Hurt my BBS a bit to sleep on my stomach. Feel good besides this all morning. Dizzy when I stand up fast. Felt very mildly crampy and was afraid AF showed up, even though I NEVER get PMS. Cried in the bathtub. Feel a bit rundown in the afternoon. Chest hurts mildly. Very slight nausea and hungry as usual.

10-DPO- Slept okay and had very vivid dreams and believed I am pregnant in my dream. Breasts are more sensitive today. Morning nasal congestion. High sex drive. Burst into tears three times. Indigestion. Lotion CM (didn&#8217;t check the last few days prior).

11-DPO- Woke up several times during the night 100% sure I am pregnant, but holding off on testing to 14DPO. Boobs were sore when I slept on my stomach, not so much in the morning though. Nasal congestion in the morning early. I fell asleep twice at an all day workshop. Minor backache and minor headache. Itchy down there for a tiny while. This has happened several times in the last week or so, like I am about to get a yeast infection and then I don't. Boobs more sore on the insides when I am hugged and slightly itchy internally.

12- DPO-Could not hold out on testing. BFP!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

What a great record of symptoms. I'm so happy for you! Thank you... now I'm hoping for some hurtin boobies lol


----------



## tabs46001

I still don't think that there was much to read into that test though i took the other one and they both got all clouded up and look like a car window tinting starting to peel they arent clear I took them out of the stick and they still look like that so I think I had duds. My package should be here tomorrow though and I got enough to test every morning lol 

Kat - I saw that you said your bb's felt weird sore but weird ...This is going to sound weird lol but mine feel wet they arent physically wet I check and they aren't but they feel wet and kinda sore. 

I am not putting my whole heart into this cycle just because it is a long shot without actually having my first af yet so even if its a big fat negative everyday I am ready for next cycle which should still give me an early April BFP if we pull it off lol : )


----------



## KatM

Tabs,
I feel like you have a very good attitude being okay with whatever outcome presents itself. I did not personally wait for AF before TTC after doing a lot of research, but would have felt the same way you do. The body will know.

Now for your question... my boobs felt "different" for the entire last 12 days. Last time I was pregnant, they felt like nothing after O until 13DPO and that is when I knew to test.

This time, as you can tell, they were slightly sore but I could never pinpoint where. I was feeling all over my entire BBS daily and could not find soreness and then out of nowhere I would move wrong and my boobs would hurt. Or they felt tingles or mild shooting sensations. They also felt internally itchy, but obviously my insides weren't itching. They also bounced more when I went down the stairs. They never felt "wet", but I think the telltale thing is when they feel different. 

Are you boobs sensitive during your cycle? Like my nipples usually get painful during O, but not that much this time around. If not, boob soreness is one of the first signs of pregnancy. I felt 90% sure of my pregnancy based on this alone. My remaining doubt had to do with me reading that women's cycles can be messed up after MC and I wasn't positive that I wasn't have a wonky hormone situation going on. Like I said, my BBS did not remain sore the last time I was pregnant and that time they were sore on the outsides, which they are still not.

Please let us know what happens with tomorrow's tests. I think you can keep FMU for a few hrs, though I heard HCG may deteriorate with time. It sounds like you had dud tests. I have never heard of them clouding over. Hope this was helpful in anyway. Baby Dust!!!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you for giving us your list of symptoms kat, Im currently feeling nothing and its very frustrating!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy hunny :hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I have updated the title of the thread for our first BFP, and hopefully many more to come 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie, I'm not feeling anything either. If anything, I feel a bit achy, pressure in the evening. But it's not very convincing. gosh darnit : ( 
However, I thought of this to make me feel better. Plenty of women don't feel any symptoms the TWW. The ladies here on B&B are more curious about the symptoms, and therefore talk about them more, and dwell on them more. So that's who we encounter here, when in fact there are plenty of women out there with no symptoms that we don't encounter : ) 

My mom bought me some raspberry leaf tea today, so I thought that was thoughtful. I am going to test tomorrow according to if I were actually 10 DPO. But I do believe I'm 6 DPO, but still gives me a reason to test and satisfy a lil POAS urge.


----------



## lilblossom

With my last pregnancy i don't recall many 'symptoms' so to speak but the pregnancy was a surprise so wasn't looking for any. Looking back once i found out I don't believe any real striking symptoms started until right around the time af was due...cramping, sore bbs, and very emotional and moody. Not sure if that helps you girls who aren't experiencing any real symptoms yet or not. Oh and of course the biggest symptom? No AF :haha:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Good luck for your test tomorrow hun, I know what you mean about symptom spotting it can really get you down! When I found out I was pregnant last time, I had no symptoms at all, probably because I wasnt looking for them and the pregnancy was a complete surprise! It was only when my period was a few days late that I started to get concerned, I remember noticing big blue veins on my bbs when I was in the bath one night, googled them and the first thing that came up was pregnancy, next afternoon I took a test and boom bfp!! I cant rely on the blue veins this time has they have never disapeared 7 months on and I still got em!! I dont even remember my bbs hurting til a good few days after I found out. Im trying to convince myself that no symptoms is not a bad sign, but when we only want one answer nothing seems to ease the not knowing!!

Ive totally broke down again tonight. I cant even take being emotional as a symptom cos since my mc I get like this at least once a week, I still keep asking everyone when will it get better but no one knows, and I know it wont until we get pregnant again. 

Sorry girls I'm just feeling so low tonight xx


----------



## Kelly9

Carrie it's normal what you're feeling, I am very much the same. I cry all the time. Some days are ok but some days are just like the day it all happened. I think it's going to be a long time before we find our new sense of normal. Thanks for answering my question, it got kind of forgotten about with all the bfp talk.

Congrats Kat and possibly ex on the tests. I"m happy for you but sad for me cause I won't be seeing those two lines till at least may. I miss seeing my bfps.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Your welcome hun, I just checked my chart and it was cd13 I had the teenie bit of blood. Why is it at least May until you see your bfp?? Sorry if I have missed something, I try to catch up everyday on here xx


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok so I have some symptoms my bbs hurt and I have a weird metal taste in my mouth..? Weird I am tired and even took a nap today. I try not to get my hopes up and take one day at a time and try to tell myself if it happens it happens if it doesn't there is always next month.
I am going to wait for my test to come in and see what happens.:flower:


----------



## KatM

CarrieAnn, Dahlia and Lil, I had zero symptoms during my first pregnancy until my boobs hurt 13DPO. 

CarrieAnn and Kelly, I send you big hugs. I spent almost 6 months grieving daily for the sudden loss of my beloved furbaby. It's healthy to let it all out and weep. I still cry for her often.

Kelly, thanks for the congrats and why not till May?

Mojo, that metallic taste seems to be common with early pregnancy. Good luck!!!


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie, it is natural for you to feel all the emotions are are experiencing...a loss is so difficult to take. I still find myself thinking that by now, I would be feeling at the very least the bubbles and maybe even my husband would have been able to feel the little one too. It makes me sad and still, even though we hadn't told a lot of people yet, enough knew that we get the occasional questions because they don't know we mc'ed and it opens it all up again. 

I decided to remember the loss but to look forward to what ever the future brings us. And in memory of our little one, I enrolled into college to begin getting a degree so that the loss wasn't in vane. I have used that loss to examine my life and to shake off all those things that don't matter and embrace what does. So for me, the little soul did have a purpose in its very short life to help me become a better person.


----------



## Kelly9

Not till May cause we have male factor infertility and will hopefully be doing a frozen embryo transfer in april/may. We did IVF to conceive Hannah, only to go on to loose her so late. We did conceive my son naturally but it took a long time and the chances are so low that there is no point to getting my hopes up, which is also why I don't test till 16dpo.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: I did another test this morning and it was a blatant BFN, I think I have a dodgy batch of IC's! I don't think we'll be getting those again! :( I have a bit of cramp today so wondering wether it's just too early to test and maybe IB is taking place? I'm really confused! :wacko: Thank you for sharing your DPO symptoms with us all :)

Dahlia: Good luck with your testing hun. Fingers crossed! :dust:

Carrie: Sending you big :hugs: Hope you feel better soon xxx

Kelly: Thank you hun, I think it was an Evap though as I got a BFN today :( Hopefully May will come around quick for you then we can all see that BFP! :D

Mojo: The Metallic taste seems to be a common sign of pregnancy. Good luck :D


----------



## Jessica28

I miscarried on Jan. 3rd, 2012. Had first AF on February 8th. I am so frustrated because I am really not sure if I ovulated or not. Waiting on 2nd AF and secretly hoping it doesn't come!
Do you think I should start using an OPK??


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica28 said:


> I miscarried on Jan. 3rd, 2012. Had first AF on February 8th. I am so frustrated because I am really not sure if I ovulated or not. Waiting on 2nd AF and secretly hoping it doesn't come!
> Do you think I should start using an OPK??

Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: When is AF due?


----------



## tabs46001

It would probably be a good idea to use opk just to put your mind at ease that you are ovulating again. That is the only reason i used them i just had to know i was. Sorry for your loss you are in the right place baby dust to you : )


----------



## meandrod

Hey ladies, I just had to stop by for some comfort. I finally realized this morning how much of a stressor trying to conceive has been on my relationship with Rod. Last night I used an OPK and it was positive. We both were excited and decided to do the do. Well we both fell asleep and I woke up this morning with the biggest attitude because it was time for work and we hadn't had sex! Needless to say we had a huge argument and we even left the house upset with one another, something we rarely ever do. I just really emotional right now. I know there is a possibilty I could still conceive this cycle if we decided to have sex for the remainder of the days. I am just really in my feelings and I want him to be as motivated as I am. I mean initally he was pressuring me and now that I am really taking an initiative to track my cycles, take prenatal pills etc. I feel that he should be taking this a little more seriously. Oh I didnt add that although we both fell asleep, instead of waking me up, he decided to get out of bed an go an watch movies in the living area. I guess that's what really had me pissed! Am I losing it or do I have a reason to feel this way?


----------



## Kelly9

I'd of been mad to. But that being said doesn't mean it wouldn't be illogical. Things for my dh and I have been stressful since our loss but they're getting better. Just tell him I it happens again for him to wake you.


----------



## Excalibur

meandrod: Really sorry to hear about your situation at the moment. Trying to concieve can be a real stressful time, because we want it so much but it can take time.
It's natural for you to feel how you are feeling at the moment. Hopefully you and your DH can sort things out though and co-operate with each other and try and get that BFP! :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Is it possible that although he wants to try again he may be scared too? I don't want to make excuses for him though.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

meandrod, I would have been a bit peeved too, and I dont want to sound like Im making excuses for him but when things like that happen to me and my boyf, I always put it down to him being a MAN!! Im sure theres still time for you this month hun. TTC puts a strain on a relationship anyway, plus we all have our loss to deal with on top of it all. I would say what Ex said, and make sure he wakes you if it happens again, altho he probably will now! 

I've had a bad weekend, what with TTC and still grieving. Im trying so hard to move on the best I can but everytime I take one step forward I get knocked back. I am trying to face going back to work but I cant, and right now I feel like I never will be able to go back to my same job. I cant face most of my family at the moment, let alone work colleagues, My oh is the only one who can reach me at the moment, and he does take a lot of crap from me with the moods and tears. I also worry that one day maybe he will have enough and just walk. Its all just part of what we are going through I suppose.

So anyway, I have been to see my dr today and I asked her about ttc, and told her Im a bit worried as I dont think I have ovulated this month. Anyway she said its normal, some months it doesnt happen, and 90% of people will concieve within one year of trying. They wont do anything until this time next year, plus as I have already been pregnant, there is no cause for concern atm, nothing I didnt already know :wacko:

I just need one HUGE kick up the bum :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Really sorry to hear how you are feeling at the moment hun :hugs: It's all part of the grieving process I guess. I don't think many of us will feel the same until we are Pregnant again. I know it won't replace the little one's we lost but it may make us feel complete again. If that makes sense? :wacko: Don't stress too much about your OH having enough and just walking out, it can be a stressful time for any couple, just need to communicate with each other and let one another know how both parts are feeling and work and comfort each other :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Ok this is officially the longest AF as well as heaviest I have ever experienced in my life. Tomorrow will mark a full week of heavy if it doesn't taper off. And the spotting started on either Sunday or Monday of last week. Ugggghhh. 

Been doing my opk's past couple days just to feed the poas addiction and this mornings looked like it was getting darker than yesterdays. Still negatives but now wondering if i am gonna be one of those people who ovulate during or right after af...we shall see.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom: Hope your AF goes away soon! It's awful when it goes on forever when you just want to TTC again! :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

It does seem like we have the longest heaviest af's when we are trying to conceive. Hope it goes away for you : )


----------



## KatM

Ex, it is still so early. You might have had IB cramps. I had them about day 7 I believe. It takes days AFTER that for the HCG to show up in your urine. I have heard the 10test is actually less accurate than the less sensitive, according to the pee on the stick site I believe. To put your mind at ease, I encourage you to get some other tests and maybe wait to at least 10DPO if you can. I bought mine on Drugstore. com... the ones that are 3/$9 with the really good reviews.

Mean, that sucks about your OH and you. Since your OPK just turned positive, you can still catch the egg. I heard it takes about 12-36hrs to ovulate after the surge. It is stressful on both of you, and I don't know why he behaved the way he did. I have to agree with CarrieAnn that I chalk it up to him being a man. I love DH, but sometimes his thinking is a bit crazy. I have my M.A. in Psychology and the more I learned the more I accept that men and women just are different. Light ahead for clearing the air and getting a good BD session ASAP. Maybe even a little lingerie seduction, seems to work for me.

CarrieAnn, keep letting it all out. Grief can take a long time. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you pregnant lady big :hugs: back xx I am trying to keep my spirits up, just think its the not knowing getting me down, the not knowing if I ovulated or not. I got a little positive feeling but Im fighting it and afraid to believe. Wish I had started temping at the beginning of the month but will definately be doing it next month!!




Has anyone seen the at home fertility tests you can buy??? I dont mean to sound desperate (i am:wacko:) but I stumbled accross them online last night, didnt even know you could buy them until then, was thinking of trying the male one, hes up for it, but do I really need more disappointment if it comes back bad news, hmmmmmmmmm????


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: It is still early but I really can't understand why I would get a Positive and then a Negative the day after. From what people have told me on here, it could be the HCG levels as they always go up and down during early pregnancy. If it was a definite positive, I should get another positive in the morning as HCG double every 2-3 days :wacko: I tried a different brand test this morning aswell as an IC but they were both negative. I have some FRER's on the way so by the time they arrive, it will be about 10DPO :D


----------



## lilblossom

A fertility test came with my frer tests as a bonus item and I used it on the 3rd day of my af like the instructions said and the result said I have a good supply of good eggs...not sure how it figures that out and why it needs to be on the 3rd day of af but was glad it came out good.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> A fertility test came with my frer tests as a bonus item and I used it on the 3rd day of my af like the instructions said and the result said I have a good supply of good eggs...not sure how it figures that out and why it needs to be on the 3rd day of af but was glad it came out good.

That's good to hear :) How do you do a Fertility Test? Sorry if I sound stupid :blush:


----------



## lilblossom

It's just another poas test...hehe fed my addiction that day:rofl:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Man I've missed you guys again. Apparently I wasn't receiving any email updates, s I didn't know any conversations were taking place! ah!

Jessica, I would agree with Tab that OPKs might help you determine when you will O. But remember that cycles can be a bit off after a MC, which is an even better to use those OPKs now. 

meandrond- TTC is stressful after a loss, I don't think there can be a perfectly relaxed approach. I don't think Rod meant to get your upset, but maybe he didn't realize the urgency. Maybe talk with him about it and tell him that when you make a plan to BD, you both need to make sure it happens : )

Carrie, sorry to hear about your sadness. I know that what you've been through was very traumatic. I'm sure a lot of people understand that you're not feeling yourself and not wanting to be around. I have withdrawn from my friends because no one truly understands, and I'd rather just deal with things alone and wait til I become pregnant again. My best friend is pregnant, and to be blunt I really don't want to hear about it right now form her. Your man is strong, just like you. And just communicate with him that you still are grieving. I'm sure he can see it. And tell him that you'll make it through, because I for one know you'll make it, but it is a process and there is no right time. It's just whenever you feel well again. I really hope you can catch an egg soon! I think at any time in the TWW it's easy to get discouraged... but we're here for you

LilBlossom- I'm not being insensitive, but it made me laugh that you're feeding your poas addiction while in flow. This heavy flow sounds good because like you said earlier, you thought your body needed a real period. I hope it eases for you soon though. And yes stick with those OPKs cause you might O soon as well. 

Kat, you know I have to agree that it is important for us to see that men and women really are different, especially emotion-wise. I have really made progress with realizing that fact with my husband, and it's made a difference. And now I communicate with him more about the things I expect, or want because I know he needs the guidance. And not that I'm trying to make him "obey" me, but it's more like an understanding of how I need to be emotionally taken care of. And sometimes I just have to let things go, and literally laugh them off because he is a man and he just won't get everything. lol


***
Well I tested today: negative. I was expecting it, but I now know that I really did O on the day that FF said, otherwise I might have gotten my period today... and didn't! So it gives me hope. I'm testing again on Feb 29th, and then probably every day after : )
My chart took a dip today, and I hope it hops back up tomorrow. I've been sleeping terribly, and I hate to say that it's been because I'm worried about my temp :haha: I've also been using the bathroom more at night which has been messing with my sleep and temp! vicious circle! I hope I can get some good rest tonight.


----------



## Excalibur

lil: Oh cool, glad it cured your poas addiction for the day :rofl: 

Dahlia: Sorry to hear about the BFN, look forward to hearing your results on 29th and everyday after ;) I didn't sleep well last night either, I was awake at 4am and couldn't get back into a deep sleep! Kept dozing off but waking up not long after! So annoying! :(


----------



## lilblossom

Dalhia; sorry to hear about the bfn but it really is early:) Hopefully your next test will have another line on it.

and no you weren't insensitive at all...I laugh at myself too. It just seems like the day isn't right if I haven't peed on something hahahaha.


----------



## meandrod

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> meandrod, I would have been a bit peeved too, and I dont want to sound like Im making excuses for him but when things like that happen to me and my boyf, I always put it down to him being a MAN!! Im sure theres still time for you this month hun. TTC puts a strain on a relationship anyway, plus we all have our loss to deal with on top of it all. I would say what Ex said, and make sure he wakes you if it happens again, altho he probably will now!
> 
> I've had a bad weekend, what with TTC and still grieving. Im trying so hard to move on the best I can but everytime I take one step forward I get knocked back. I am trying to face going back to work but I cant, and right now I feel like I never will be able to go back to my same job. I cant face most of my family at the moment, let alone work colleagues, My oh is the only one who can reach me at the moment, and he does take a lot of crap from me with the moods and tears. I also worry that one day maybe he will have enough and just walk. Its all just part of what we are going through I suppose.
> 
> So anyway, I have been to see my dr today and I asked her about ttc, and told her Im a bit worried as I dont think I have ovulated this month. Anyway she said its normal, some months it doesnt happen, and 90% of people will concieve within one year of trying. They wont do anything until this time next year, plus as I have already been pregnant, there is no cause for concern atm, nothing I didnt already know :wacko:
> 
> I just need one HUGE kick up the bum :cry:

Thanks for your response! I spoke to him a second ago and he was just as happy as if nothing ever happened. I wish I ccould be that way. Anyways I hope your is much better thankk your weekend was. And don't you just hate it when you go to the doc and they give you info you already know! So frustrating! But likek you said you did get pregnant so atleast that's not a worrying. We just have to pray for sticky beans.


----------



## tabs46001

Ok ladies i am so confused i got my package in the mail took the prego test it was a negative just for the heck of it took used an opk i bought in bulk so though what the heck id never used the strip for before i always used the midstream so ill try it. I had a positive. Straight no questions both very dark positive lines. How am i still ovulating ??? Is this possible?? Should i start up the bd'ing again..lol i dunno what to think. Does miscarriage make you ovulate like crazy literally lol i am baffled don't know what to think ..lol


----------



## lilblossom

Although it is rare it is not unheard of to ovulate two times in same cycle...saw a post someone put up that said their mother had a multiple pregnancy where one was younger than the other by about a week so maybe?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Tabs! Whaaaaat? That is odd, I don't know what to say, other than to DTD!!!! Was your OPK 7 days ago a clear positive?


----------



## tabs46001

Now i am really like what is going on the 5 minute timer went off i went and checked both tests again opk still very positive and their is a faint line on the pregnancy test what is going on could i have bad tests? They are from the same website. The pregnancy one is one of the 10miu. My body is seriously on a whole other level of crazy apparently those are physically imopossible to have both..ugh its so crazy and frustrating im laughing omg lmao


----------



## KatM

Ex, FXed!!! I have no idea why you saw a line and then none. I know that a line that appears than disappears before the read time for the test is a negative, but I remember that you took that pic after 3 min which is within the read time. I have also read that false positive is soooo rare except sometimes with those blue dye tests. I don't know what those are, I just read this on the pee on the stick site. My test is a pink line.

I have heard the FRER test is one of the best. Hopefully this will dispell any ambiguity. Soooo sorry that you are in this position. It's so hard to be in limbo. I cried several times knowing, but not knowing.:cry:

Hopefull in just a couple of days, eternities when patience is involved, we will be doing the :happydance:

CarrieAnn, if you are feeling pulled towards doing the male fertility testing, I encourage you to listen to yourself. Knowledge is power girl. If it is male infertility, they can do a lot to change the quality of the sperm. I read a list of this from diet change, vitamins, daily ejaculation, etc.. That way you will know. I read a Dr. said the first thing to do is check out the male. Anyways, my 2 cents. I respect your decision.


Dahlia, it's great that you have moved to a place of clearly stating your needs and coming from a place of understanding. It makes relationships soooooo much more fun and easier. Men cannot and will never read our minds no matter how much we wish they could =0. Of course, sometimes I still forget this.

Mean, men seem to totally be able to reshift and it's like nothing happened. Wish I did this so easily. It's staying more in the present and letting old shit go.

Lil, good info on the egg testing. Never heard of it. Good news on you having loads of eggs=)


----------



## tabs46001

I called the doctor's office the nurse said that some opk's dont differentiate the hcg from the lh surge so you can get a positive ovulation test if you are pregnant but with the pregnancy test having a light line and the ovulation dark after 5 min that to test in the morning and call them back. This is too strange leave it to me ..lmao


----------



## KatM

tabs46001 said:


> I called the doctor's office the nurse said that some opk's dont differentiate the hcg from the lh surge so you can get a positive ovulation test if you are pregnant but with the pregnancy test having a light line and the ovulation dark after 5 min that to test in the morning and call them back. This is too strange leave it to me ..lmao

Tabs,
I have read on the internet that some people had positive OPKs before their HPT turned positive. I peed on OPKs days 7-10 and was flat out upset that there was NO line. The pee on a stick lady says that HPTs will detect pregnancy before OPKs will, but I have read several accts of people saying their OPKs turned positive first. It looks like you are headed towards a clear BFP tomorrow morning!!!:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: I can't understand it either as I took the picture within the time thread. I guess we'll just have to see what happens within the net few days or so. When my Frer's arrive, I'm going to do one of those and see what the outcome, if there is no change soon then I might make an appointment with the Doctor and ask why it went from a Positive to a Negative :wacko:


----------



## JennyNBaby

@Dahlia - I didn't think I could wait to test, but you have me beat!:haha:

What are your symptoms?? I'm at 8DPO now....

-Thirst
-CM
-Hot (99F)
-Burping nonstop/heartburn
-Light nausea feeling all the time
-Short of breath
-Lazy (okay maybe not symptom):winkwink:
-no sore boobies...yet
-weird taste in mouth
-bloated
-forgetful & silly mistakes when talking (baby brain...oh dear!):dohh:

Feeling optimistic!!! Symptom listing helps pass the time!!

Waiting for the :bfp: for us!! :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

JennyNBaby said:


> @Dahlia - I didn't think I could wait to test, but you have me beat!:haha:
> 
> What are your symptoms?? I'm at 8DPO now....
> 
> -Thirst
> -CM
> -Hot (99F)
> -Burping nonstop/heartburn
> -Light nausea feeling all the time
> -Short of breath
> -Lazy (okay maybe not symptom):winkwink:
> -no sore boobies...yet
> -weird taste in mouth
> -bloated
> -forgetful & silly mistakes when talking (baby brain...oh dear!):dohh:
> 
> Feeling optimistic!!! Symptom listing helps pass the time!!
> 
> Waiting for the :bfp: for us!! :thumbup:
> :dust:

Heartburn is good, especially if you usually don't get it! I never got heartburn before, but with my last BFP I got it starting 3 DPO, and it was there almost every day. Strangely, after my MC and during this TTC process, I've been having it more often. I had it last month's TTC cycle, but it didn't turn out to be a BFP : ( 
I've been tired a lot, and had a lower backache. 
Some days I feel positive about this cycle, and other days I feel hopeless


----------



## JennyNBaby

@dahlia...hope all this burping isn't for nothing! But didn't have it after MC until this past wk. Been almost two months since MC so don't think it would be from that. Will just have to POAS soon and see!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Excalibur said:


> KatM: I can't understand it either as I took the picture within the time thread. I guess we'll just have to see what happens within the net few days or so. When my Frer's arrive, I'm going to do one of those and see what the outcome, if there is no change soon then I might make an appointment with the Doctor and ask why it went from a Positive to a Negative :wacko:

Oh those stinky tests!!! We get the nerve to POAS and then they mess with us like that! How many DPO are you now?? If you're 12+ then you should get some nice :bfp:!!!! The line will probably be very faint then....My line at 12DPO was faint, and by 15DPO it was a lot more vivid. 

Hope we get good news soon! :hugs:

I'm 8DPO...feeling preggos, but doubting test will be positive now. Original plan was to test on Friday but not sure I can wait that long! I think I'll get some FR tests from Wal-Mart and give it a go tomorrow or Wednesday. hehe
Keeping quiet about it around hubby til I do the POAS and get my :bfp:. 1st pregnancies MC a lot, so hoping that this being my 2nd...the bean will be extra sticky!

Everyone seems to be having :sleep: troubles, so hope everyone gets some decent :sleep: tonight....although doubtful....We'll probably have crazy dreams, wake up thirsty, wake up again HOT and strip off our PJ's, wake up again to pee, and then maybe finally get back to sleep just to have more crazy dreams. :haha:


----------



## JennyNBaby

KatM said:


> tabs46001 said:
> 
> 
> I called the doctor's office the nurse said that some opk's dont differentiate the hcg from the lh surge so you can get a positive ovulation test if you are pregnant but with the pregnancy test having a light line and the ovulation dark after 5 min that to test in the morning and call them back. This is too strange leave it to me ..lmao
> 
> Tabs,
> I have read on the internet that some people had positive OPKs before their HPT turned positive. I peed on OPKs days 7-10 and was flat out upset that there was NO line. The pee on a stick lady says that HPTs will detect pregnancy before OPKs will, but I have read several accts of people saying their OPKs turned positive first. It looks like you are headed towards a clear BFP tomorrow morning!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats on your little precious pea!! Hope it grows & thrives in your tummy!! I see you have a yorkie! We have two. Is yours crazy about babies and small kids?? My 5yr old yorkie goes NUTS :wacko: over small creatures or children.


----------



## Excalibur

JennyNBaby said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KatM: I can't understand it either as I took the picture within the time thread. I guess we'll just have to see what happens within the net few days or so. When my Frer's arrive, I'm going to do one of those and see what the outcome, if there is no change soon then I might make an appointment with the Doctor and ask why it went from a Positive to a Negative :wacko:
> 
> Oh those stinky tests!!! We get the nerve to POAS and then they mess with us like that! How many DPO are you now?? If you're 12+ then you should get some nice :bfp:!!!! The line will probably be very faint then....My line at 12DPO was faint, and by 15DPO it was a lot more vivid.
> 
> Hope we get good news soon! :hugs:
> 
> I'm 8DPO...feeling preggos, but doubting test will be positive now. Original plan was to test on Friday but not sure I can wait that long! I think I'll get some FR tests from Wal-Mart and give it a go tomorrow or Wednesday. hehe
> Keeping quiet about it around hubby til I do the POAS and get my :bfp:. 1st pregnancies MC a lot, so hoping that this being my 2nd...the bean will be extra sticky!
> 
> Everyone seems to be having :sleep: troubles, so hope everyone gets some decent :sleep: tonight....although doubtful....We'll probably have crazy dreams, wake up thirsty, wake up again HOT and strip off our PJ's, wake up again to pee, and then maybe finally get back to sleep just to have more crazy dreams. :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I had a bad experience with one yesterday which I thought was a BFP but it vanished on this mornings test! Hopefully it will come back during this week ;) I am 7DPO hun, only early yet, still plenty of time for that line to come back :dust: Sending you lot's of baby :dust: if you do test tomorrow...keep us informed how you go on :D I hope we all get some decent sleep soon aswell, need all the sleep we can get because when the little one's arrive, we won't get much :haha: Fingers crossed for us all :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Jenny, yeah I'm thirsty at night, but I won't drink because I'll end up having to get up and pee it out, which will disrupt my sleep, and my temping :haha: It's nothing new for me though. Ever since the birth of #1 my bladders been a little sensitive.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Jenny, you'd better go to Walmart tonight if you're testing tomorrow so you can use FMU!


----------



## Kelly9

I was having ovary pain today so I did an opk and looks like neg which is fine by me but my temp this morning was high like post ov high, my temps are ALL over the place, high, low in the middle. I don't think they're going to be any help unless they go pre ov ranges for the next while otherwise I'll have to guess when ov happens based off when I get a positive opk. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly: Hope your temps sort themselves out soon hun :( I know what it's like being left in Limbo :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Mp opk wasn't positive but there was a good line on it. If I ovulate on time though I'd expect a positive anywhere from march 1-3. Which could actually happen. The sooner the better. I wish my temps would sort out to, Im not sure why they're acting like they are.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I have never used a predictor kit myself....In my opinion the best predictor is when your body just tells you it really wants to DTD. :haha:

Doesn't it just stink feeling like a little science project all the time?? :shrug:

Well, we just went out for some Mexican, had been wanting some for a few days now. Have yet to go to Wally World for the FRER....Last time I didn't even use my first AM pee and it still showed up...so I must have some potent hormones in my urine. :haha: I'll get a box of 3...and a digital. That should do the trick. hehehe

Dahlia...I'll race you to see who gets a :bfp: first. :winkwink:

Hope I'm not wrong on this one. :nope:

Keep those fingers crossed ladies! (And toes!) :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kelly, at least it seems your getting somewhere with your OPKs for the moment. It'd be great if O was right on time for you :)

And Jenny, I could never jinx myself by racing. I'd be too heartbroken. But let me know when you've tested! I'm going to on Wednesday morning. I figure if today was an implantation dip, then Weds should have enough hcg for me to maybe get a lil line


----------



## Kelly9

Dhalia: I think your last comment was for Jenny? lol?

I don't feel like a science experiment, I actually love how my body predicts Ovulation then I see it plot out on the chart. I like how my cm turns egg white and I get positive opks then get a temp rise, everything is working together. I do hate having to take my temp so early every morning though and it's annoying when my temps are normal (and this is the first time it's ever happened). 

I will be doing opks every day now, I'm getting some more left ovary cramps so I wouldn't be surprised to see a positive by wed but I also don't want to jinx myself. Getting some loving tonight and then if neg opk tomorrow we'll skip that night and then did on wed with hopefully a positive opk.


----------



## Dahlia2007

yup fixed that Kelly : ) thx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

OK... So I have symptoms ................................. (i think) :shhh:

1) Pulling feeling below my belly button, it came and went a few times tonight, but now has gone completely. Never felt this before from what I can remember. Thought maybe late ovulation, as Im still not 100% sure, but negative OPK :shrug:

2) Dont know if this means anything, but got wet lotion like cm, thought it maybe start of AF when I felt it but no sign. 

Thats really about it for now, hmm 2 :dohh: but still early days!

Also been a bit extra teary than I am anyway, but not really putting that down to anything other than missing my little angel. Im going to visit his little garden over the next two days so happy about that :flower:

Anyway, love to you all, im going to cuddle up to the mr now who has to be up for work in an hour and a half!! See you tomorrow xx


----------



## Kelly9

Are your nipples sensitive? I always get sensitive nipples when ovulating... but the watery cm can happen in the tww so I'd say just wait it out and test when your ticker says you can and if neg keep testing every so many days till af or positive.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi hun, my nipples always feel sensitive now!! Started when I was pregnant and got very sore and now Im left with sensitive!! I remember my bbs were sore when I took my bra off last time, but that was a few days after I found out I was pregnant. Did yours get better after pregnancy?? The blue veins are still very prominent in mine too, something else which hasnt gone away!

Oh well gotta wait it out, hope you get your temps and opks give you good results soon hun x


----------



## KatM

Jenny,
Thanks for the congrats. Hopefully your BFP will be popping up soon especially since your symptoms are promising.

Unfortunately, my beloved Yorkie was attacked and killed right in front of me by an off-leash dog. Broke my heart. That is why DH and I started TTC 1.5yrs earlier than planned. I am glad we did. I miss her daily. She never liked stranger's children.

Sounds like a lot of promising symptoms on the board!!! Baby Dust to all.

Ex, keep us updated. Can you call your Dr. instead of waiting to go in? Just a thought.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly...Apparently, you took offense. I didn't mean to be offensive at all. We as women gotta do what we gotta do when it comes to getting our little miracles. I was just poking fun at all the obstacles. I know how it feels to lose one and certainly didn't mean to offend anyone. Anyway, maybe these forums just aren't for me. Good luck to all of you hoping for precious peas.


----------



## JennyNBaby

KatM said:


> Jenny,
> Thanks for the congrats. Hopefully your BFP will be popping up soon especially since your symptoms are promising.
> 
> Unfortunately, my beloved Yorkie was attacked and killed right in front of me by an off-leash dog. Broke my heart. That is why DH and I started TTC 1.5yrs earlier than planned. I am glad we did. I miss her daily. She never liked stranger's children.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of promising symptoms on the board!!! Baby Dust to all.
> 
> Ex, keep us updated. Can you call your Dr. instead of waiting to go in? Just a thought.

I am so sorry for your loss. :cry: That happened to one of ours too. We got another puppy so our older yorkie still had a companion, although they can never take the place of the one that died. Hope you get ur :bfp:


----------



## Dahlia2007

JennyNBaby said:


> Kelly...Apparently, you took offense. I didn't mean to be offensive at all. We as women gotta do what we gotta do when it comes to getting our little miracles. I was just poking fun at all the obstacles. I know how it feels to lose one and certainly didn't mean to offend anyone. Anyway, maybe these forums just aren't for me. Good luck to all of you hoping for precious peas.

Jenny, I'm not sure Kelly took offense, as I think she was just telling you her view on the body signs and such. More or less disagreeing with you, but in an civil way. Sometimes the tone in which one speaks on B&B is in the eye of the beholder, more subjective, so sometimes misinterpretations can occur. Please don't leave! I can understand your lightheartedness in regards to just listening to your body. 
(Just wanted to clear that up) :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

KatM said:


> Jenny,
> Thanks for the congrats. Hopefully your BFP will be popping up soon especially since your symptoms are promising.
> 
> Unfortunately, my beloved Yorkie was attacked and killed right in front of me by an off-leash dog. Broke my heart. That is why DH and I started TTC 1.5yrs earlier than planned. I am glad we did. I miss her daily. She never liked stranger's children.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of promising symptoms on the board!!! Baby Dust to all.
> 
> Ex, keep us updated. Can you call your Dr. instead of waiting to go in? Just a thought.

aw KatM yes that has to be so terrible. I would miss my furbaby every day as well. And look now you have a little bean to take some of the heartache away


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly I think you and I are going to ovulate very close together...I should be somewhere around between March 4 and 7...looks like you and I will be doing the tww together:)


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog :hugs: Such a shame!

My AF is not late yet so I don't think the Dr would make me an appointment. Will just have to see how things go. I have mild cramping today in my lower abdomen and serious backache! Hoping it's a sign!!!! My HPT this morning was a BFN, wasn't sure if I could see a faint second line on the tweaked picture but there was nothing on the test itself :wacko:


----------



## pcbs777

hi everyone, i was wondering if i could join this group too because i am hoping for a BFP in march too!!! i would be so over the moon!! we decided to wait 10/12 weeks, 3 cycles before we started ttc..i had a missed miscarriage and delivered baby on 22 dec and then infectiona nd d&c 29th lost lots of blood and blood transfusion so...lots for my body to go through and have been having coun selling as well so everything was just too much!!.so i am happy to say that i am ovulating this week and who knows what the next couple of weeks will bring!! hope hope hope...all we can have really and faith!! lol..
i am so excited..


----------



## Excalibur

pcbs777 said:


> hi everyone, i was wondering if i could join this group too because i am hoping for a BFP in march too!!! i would be so over the moon!! we decided to wait 10/12 weeks, 3 cycles before we started ttc..i had a missed miscarriage and delivered baby on 22 dec and then infectiona nd d&c 29th lost lots of blood and blood transfusion so...lots for my body to go through and have been having coun selling as well so everything was just too much!!.so i am happy to say that i am ovulating this week and who knows what the next couple of weeks will bring!! hope hope hope...all we can have really and faith!! lol..
> i am so excited..

Welcome to the thread :hi:

I also just welcomed you on another thread aswell :haha: Sorry to hear about your loss and everything you have been through :hugs: Fingers crossed for a March BFP!!!! :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil blossom- it's nice to have a partner in TWW. So if that works itself out that'll be nice

Welcome pcbs. Having To go through those extra dilemmas I'm sure was stressful on top of being stressed. Hope your rainbow baby will show soon! My miscarriage was also on the 22nd

Excalibur, I also have had my lower backache for a few days. Barely noticeable though. No cramping this morning or anything like that. We still have time. I'm giving myself all the time in the world to get this BFP as long as AF doesnt show up


----------



## tabs46001

Well an update for me I had a BFN this morning but we did do the deed last night since i saw that positive opk so one can only hope we caught the egg. I now don't know if our efforts were enough because I don't know if I ovulated really long or twice or had a messed up test last time. The doctor said it is most likely the vitamins that I am on they can cause you to ovulate longer. I wasn't expecting the first month to work but it would have been nice I guess I will wait and see if AF pays me a visit now and then back to work lol I wonder if all those super symptoms I have been having was from my body ovulating so long..hhmm Now the wait is going to be horrible not knowing whether our efforts were even in the right time. We shall see : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sorry about that confusion tabs. Well you put forth your best effort for what info you had. Only the days to come will tell. Wishing you lots of luck for a rainbow baby.


----------



## lilblossom

pcbs777 said:


> hi everyone, i was wondering if i could join this group too because i am hoping for a BFP in march too!!! i would be so over the moon!! we decided to wait 10/12 weeks, 3 cycles before we started ttc..i had a missed miscarriage and delivered baby on 22 dec and then infectiona nd d&c 29th lost lots of blood and blood transfusion so...lots for my body to go through and have been having coun selling as well so everything was just too much!!.so i am happy to say that i am ovulating this week and who knows what the next couple of weeks will bring!! hope hope hope...all we can have really and faith!! lol..
> i am so excited..

Welcome to our group...you have picked a great group of women to join as we are all so very supportive. I am sorry to hear you have suffered so much and wish you lots of baby dust.:dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

pcbs777 said:


> hi everyone, i was wondering if i could join this group too because i am hoping for a BFP in march too!!! i would be so over the moon!! we decided to wait 10/12 weeks, 3 cycles before we started ttc..i had a missed miscarriage and delivered baby on 22 dec and then infectiona nd d&c 29th lost lots of blood and blood transfusion so...lots for my body to go through and have been having coun selling as well so everything was just too much!!.so i am happy to say that i am ovulating this week and who knows what the next couple of weeks will bring!! hope hope hope...all we can have really and faith!! lol..
> i am so excited..

Hey there, where about are you in your cycle?... on page 1 of this thread, 3rd entry down, I have a list going of everyone's expectant O date and testing date. I'd love to add yours


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny, I wasn't taking offence.... I should have thrown a smiley into my response! I was just telling you how I thought about it all. Please don't leave these forums really are great. And it is easy to misunderstand the tone of typing we've all done it.

Now forgot everything else...

carrie, mine aren't as sensitive anymore, only around ovulation do I notice them and my veins have calmed down and are less easy to see now though it took a while. 

Lil: We very well could O together... though my body is being annoying, my temp this morning was 36.76!!!!!! I never get one that high, I just don't know whats going on with my temps, I get a few pre ov low temps then I have a bunch of high post ov ones then back down to low, it's very erratic and this has never happened to me before. Clomid does increase your bbt but only during the days you take it and maybe for a day after, I haven't taken it for 5 days now, so I guess I'll be mostly relying on opks this cycle, I'll still temp though.


----------



## Kelly9

Here is my chart for those interested or who can understand it: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Jenny, I wasn't taking offence.... I should have thrown a smiley into my response! I was just telling you how I thought about it all. Please don't leave these forums really are great. And it is easy to misunderstand the tone of typing we've all done it.
> 
> Now forgot everything else...
> 
> carrie, mine aren't as sensitive anymore, only around ovulation do I notice them and my veins have calmed down and are less easy to see now though it took a while.
> 
> Lil: We very well could O together... though my body is being annoying, my temp this morning was 36.76!!!!!! I never get one that high, I just don't know whats going on with my temps, I get a few pre ov low temps then I have a bunch of high post ov ones then back down to low, it's very erratic and this has never happened to me before. Clomid does increase your bbt but only during the days you take it and maybe for a day after, I haven't taken it for 5 days now, so I guess I'll be mostly relying on opks this cycle, I'll still temp though.


My temps were all over the place last cycle too... I couldn't make any sense out of them at all so even though I kept taking them I disregarded them until the drop right as I started AF...now they are looking much more normal. You may have to suffer through a screwed up cycle like I did. Hopefully you will ovulate. I don't think i did. And like I said in an earlier post, I am relieved that I didn't catch the egg because don't think it would have stuck well as this af was terrible. Fortunately it looks to be just about finished and I am more than ready to see it go.


----------



## Kelly9

Well hopefully I'll ovulate, I did last cycle. It's just really weird, did you get temps as high as mine? Like above your normal post ovulation temps? 36.76 is high for me even after ovulation.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Well hopefully I'll ovulate, I did last cycle. It's just really weird, did you get temps as high as mine? Like above your normal post ovulation temps? 36.76 is high for me even after ovulation.

My highest temp was still under 98 f...so no, I never got as high as that. But I was only at 9 weeks when I found out I was miscarrying...my pregnancy actually stopped growing at 6 weeks based on the sonogram so there may be a difference there?


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> KatM: Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog :hugs: Such a shame!
> 
> My AF is not late yet so I don't think the Dr would make me an appointment. Will just have to see how things go. I have mild cramping today in my lower abdomen and serious backache! Hoping it's a sign!!!! My HPT this morning was a BFN, wasn't sure if I could see a faint second line on the tweaked picture but there was nothing on the test itself :wacko:

Thank Ex for the condolences. Those were the exact symptoms I had during implantation on Day 7. Mild cramp and bad backache!!! Signs are looking good girl!

Dahlia, you are so sweet. I can tell from your responses to everyone that you have a very big heart! That's not saying the rest of you aren't sweet too, lol.

PCBS777, welcome!!!

Tabs, that sucks about the confusion. I never knew vitamins could do that. Catch that egg!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: I suppose if we have both had lower backache, that could be a good sign! Fingers crossed! My cramping has gone now :wacko: Yeah we still have a few days left to hope and pray! I'm keeping everything crossed for us both that AF doesn't show up :hugs:

tabs: Sorry to hear about this confusing time for you. Finger crossed you caught that little eggy! :dust:

KatM: You're very welcome hun :hugs: Really? I hope I'm getting these symptoms for a good reason then! :haha: My breasts have been quite tender for the past few days aswell, I checked them this morning and noticed quite obvious blue veins. Is that also a sign? :o


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kelly about those temps, I can only just say that theyve not regulated yet. 

And thanks Kat!


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so opk yesterday about noon was dark positive, last night a tad bit lighter but still according to directions positive, this morning it is still two lines but light enough to be a negative, at noon today again light enough to be negative. We did the deed last night should we again tonight ive never used opk before just did it once last week to know i ovulated???


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Ok so opk yesterday about noon was dark positive, last night a tad bit lighter but still according to directions positive, this morning it is still two lines but light enough to be a negative, at noon today again light enough to be negative. We did the deed last night should we again tonight ive never used opk before just did it once last week to know i ovulated???

I would, just to be sure you have covered all bases. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Excalibur said:


> Dahlia: I suppose if we have both had lower backache, that could be a good sign! Fingers crossed! My cramping has gone now :wacko: Yeah we still have a few days left to hope and pray! I'm keeping everything crossed for us both that AF doesn't show up :hugs:
> 
> tabs: Sorry to hear about this confusing time for you. Finger crossed you caught that little eggy! :dust:
> 
> KatM: You're very welcome hun :hugs: Really? I hope I'm getting these symptoms for a good reason then! :haha: My breasts have been quite tender for the past few days aswell, I checked them this morning and noticed quite obvious blue veins. Is that also a sign? :o

Hi hun, Blue veins is a DEFINATE sign! If you read back on some of the posts I mentioned that was the main reason I tested before. Had no symptoms then when period was a couple of days late, I noticed veins on my bb's in the bath and when I googled it, first thing that came up was pregnancy!! BFP next day xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hope your all doing good, 6dpo for me today I think. Keep getting like rushes of blood or whatever to my head when I move and a head ache. Sore bb's, but Im finally back in my underwired bras :happydance: so that may be why, havent worn them for over 6 months!! Still keeping my fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Dahlia: I suppose if we have both had lower backache, that could be a good sign! Fingers crossed! My cramping has gone now :wacko: Yeah we still have a few days left to hope and pray! I'm keeping everything crossed for us both that AF doesn't show up :hugs:
> 
> tabs: Sorry to hear about this confusing time for you. Finger crossed you caught that little eggy! :dust:
> 
> KatM: You're very welcome hun :hugs: Really? I hope I'm getting these symptoms for a good reason then! :haha: My breasts have been quite tender for the past few days aswell, I checked them this morning and noticed quite obvious blue veins. Is that also a sign? :o
> 
> Hi hun, Blue veins is a DEFINATE sign! If you read back on some of the posts I mentioned that was the main reason I tested before. Had no symptoms then when period was a couple of days late, I noticed veins on my bb's in the bath and when I googled it, first thing that came up was pregnancy!! BFP next day xxClick to expand...

Hiya hun :hugs: I noticed them this morning, fingers crossed that it's a sign for me aswell! :happydance: I don't think these 10mIU hpt's that I'm using are much use, I thought they would have picked something up by now if I were indeed pregnant? Apart from the day I got 2 lines :nope: :wacko: Really can't wait for my Frer's to arrive! Getting impatient now :haha: xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I know what you mean. I bought a load of the cheapie OPK's and they had like a few pg tests with them. I havent used the pg ones yet but I dont find the OPKs very good. Im hoping I wont need them next month, but if I do i'll be using up what I got and Im gonna go over to the cb digital ones. 

I cant call my blue veins a symptom this time as they have never gone from my last pregnancy!!


----------



## Excalibur

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> I know what you mean. I bought a load of the cheapie OPK's and they had like a few pg tests with them. I havent used the pg ones yet but I dont find the OPKs very good. Im hoping I wont need them next month, but if I do i'll be using up what I got and Im gonna go over to the cb digital ones.
> 
> I cant call my blue veins a symptom this time as they have never gone from my last pregnancy!!

I know for a fact I won't be buying cheapie tests from Ebay again :wacko: I was the same as you, the OPK's were useless! It was showing two lines but never got anywhere near a positive! Luckily I had my Clear Blue Digital otherwise would have missed the surge!! Luckily we BD'd enough anyway so should have caught it, I'm going to order more refills online for my Digital OPK this time I think (If there is a next time ;))

I wonder why your blue veins haven't left since your last pregnancy? :wacko:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi gals,

Excalibur... those blue veins must be lucky! All signs are pointing to +, except for that pesky 10 mIU lol. 

Carrie- I thin it takes a few month before some of our old pregnancy symptoms go away. I had some upper back acne that came about when I was pregnant. It only went away for me about 2 weeks ago. I'm guessing some symptoms just take longer than others. 

I do like my IC OPKs and HPTs. I think it's because I actually got a result with them, but yeah if you're not getting a clear result, I would go for the clear blue if there is a next time. But hopefully there will be NO next time! : ) : )

I'm really wanting to test today, but there would be no point as I've been drinking a lot of water.


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Hiya hun :)

I hope you are right hun. I'm still confused about that 10mIU test :wacko: I have decided, when my Frer's arrive, if they are negative, I will expect AF to arrive on or around Monday as they should show positive up to 6 days before a missed period? If AF does not arrive, I'll be going to the doctors as that test going from positive to negative was really strange! Never had that happen before! Apart from the obvious reason of course. :(

If you are desperate to test, pee in a cup and see if it looks strong or weak, if it's strong then you might be ok :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

I am holding off to let my hcg (that I hope is developing) :haha: rise.... FX

Just checked my boobs:haha:
I do see some veins, but I don't know if they were like that originally, so it doesn't get me anywhere. They're not bulging or super dark either. Just visible


----------



## Excalibur

I have got my fingers crossed for you hun! Looking forward to seeing a nice BFP in the morning! ;) Keep your eye on the veins on your boobs, they may change and get more of them :haha:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Dahlia, I didnt notice the veins in mine until after my missed period, but then I wasnt looking for symptoms. However I never noticed them before so I think they are definately a sign of pregnancy so I hope they get darker for you! 

I dont know why they havent gone yet, so Im just looking for new ones lol

I have got the worst headache, hurts evenmore if I cough, and when I move I get a rush to the head. Anybody think this means anything ???? and I promised not to ss!


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: It's hard not to Symptom spot..I have been doing it for days now!! :haha: Headache is also a sign of Pregnancy! Fingers crossed! There are a lot of Pregnancy Symptoms flowing around our threads at the moment. Hopefully they all lead to our :bfp:'s :yipee:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Yes Fingers Tightly Crossed X


----------



## Dahlia2007

Just in my own experience I've not gotten headaches as symptoms, but I'd imagine that it may be due to fluctuations of hormones. 

I don't mind spotting a few symptoms here and there, but I still believe that anything can happen in regards to them. But I'm too am also glad to see the symptoms flying around here. 

I love the threads I am following with you girls! So thanks for making this TWW more bearable.


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Thank you to you too for making the 2WW more enjoyable :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

So i read that its alot harder to get pregnant if you ovulate so close to your af. I am supposed to start on the 8th or 9th and I ovulated I guess yesterday. We did the deed last night and we will again tonight. I don't know now I either ovulated twice or did for 6 days. Now I dont know what to expect. I think I will just wait until the 8th to either get Af or test. I almost want my af to come so i can have a clean slate of planning with opk's this time so I know what is going on. 

All you ladies sound like you have some mighty good symptoms. Im thinking my nausea which was almost non existent today was from ovulating. I want to see some BFP's help the baby dust spread : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

Tabs, 
so is your ticker wrong? If you've gotten some every other day BDing or every 3rd day in, you still have a chance in my opinion. I'm sorry everything is confusing and driving your crazy I suppose : (

I also have read about the short luteal issues. I pray that all our cycles can return to normal if this isn't our month


----------



## KatM

Have caught up on the thread and seems like there are a LOT of hopeful symptoms across the board... sore BBS and blue veins the main ones. Much babydust to all!!! I want some bump buddies and feel that I am about to get some=) very shortly.


----------



## mojojojo563

Still waiting to test. I am waiting for my test to come by mail after they come I think I am going to test right away. i can't wait no more lol. I feel like I am preggers lol but, I just need to see the BFP to be sure! My last AF came the 5th of the month so I wanted to try and wait until after March 5th but, my signs and body say baby on the way but my heart says just wait and dont get your hopes up...


----------



## Dahlia2007

Me too Jozie, 
well my heart says to wait and don't be surprised if it's a negative. And my body only says "maybe baby"


----------



## Kelly9

FML my period showed up after a 10 day cycle, start to finish. I eff'ing hate my body.


----------



## Dahlia2007

aw, Kelly :hugs: I know no words could possibly make you feel better after that. I think it may just be a game of time with your cycle... I truly hope your cycle lengthens by next month. It is still normal for you body to be irregular, but I know you want it to be fixed RIGHT NOW. I would maybe look up some natural things you could do to help regulate. Maybe some other members have suggestions. Or maybe it's best to wait it out. That's the thing with MC's, it's not like your body will be messed up forever, so that's why I get leery trying solutions that are for people who actually have some sort of diagnosis (such as using b-complex to lengthen luteal phase, or progesterone to lengthen cycle). We want a fix now, but maybe it's best to let it fix naturally. But use your best judgment when it comes to that, do what you want, or what your doctor may tell you.


----------



## tabs46001

Kelly, my ob recommended this to get my cycles back to normal https://www.fertilityblend.com/ I just started using it a couple weeks ago it definitely helped my body heal after the m/c but i don't quite know yet how well it will work for the actually conceiving part but the reviews i have researched on it are amazing. Hope this helps you could ask your doc about it. 

As for me ladies I don't know how well this cycle went but I think I will be prepared for the next one. I got a positive opk on about the 20th and then got a positive opk at lunchtime yesterday it got lighter the more I tested and today it is barely even a second line that you can notice.

we did the deed on feb. 11,13,16,18,21,23,27 do you think we covered it? lol


----------



## Kelly9

I'll start my vitex again, it's similar to the fertile blend.

Dhalia ( I don't mean this in a bad way so I hope I don't offend you nor am I offended) but what I had was a stillbirth not a miscarriage, I birthed my daughter, I held her for hours then I received her ashes after cremation. I am mentioning the above because technically I had a "normal" (except delivering so early) birth so hormonally my body should have reacted like it would have after a full term delivery, I would think? Now that being said I did bf exclusively after my son so maybe my cycles after him would have been this messed up if I hadn't of bf'ed? There are to many factors but I wasn't expecting my cycles to be crazy cause once I got them back after having my son they weren't. I'm still very sad and grieving very hard for my daughter and I just so wanted something to go right for me, cause nothing has since we got her diagnosis then went on to loose her. I just want life to cut me some slack cause I'm trying so hard to deal with everything and starting a new job and I just feel like if nothing goes right soon I'll loose my mind :cry: I'm seriously surprised that I don't have postpartum depression.


----------



## Kelly9

Anyone know how much vitex to take? I forget?


----------



## tabs46001

So I must say my bb's hurt so bad they ache .
..i dont know what it is but it's something ; ) lol
At this point I will take it ovulation symptom prego symptom its a symptom and after the roller coaster this cycle has been i am just thankful lol omg i am happy about my bb's hurting hope to see more bfp's in the coming days ladies baby dust to all


----------



## JennyNBaby

The last 2 days have felt so emotional.:cry:

Kelly, sorry to hear about your misfortune this month.:cry: I hope your body returns to normal soon. :hugs:

I'm looking out for those :bfp: posts....expecting some any day now.

I'm still waiting to test...can't believe I'm holding out this long!

9DPO...Today symptoms were not nearly what they have been in the past few days...but then again, I guess they can fluctuate, so I am not giving up hope. At this stage, I kinda just want to stick to the plan of testing on Friday so I don't disappoint myself with a :bfn: by testing too soon.

Had an eensy weensy bit of heartburn/burping and some mild cramping and that's it. We'll see what tomorrow brings!

A fast forward button would be GREAT right now. Ready for a yes/no answer....just to have closure on this month. Dahlia, I'm with you. I try not to get my hopes up too high...so won't be shocked with a :bfn:...but really hoping for the :bfp: and that my symptoms are preggo related.

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## Dahlia2007

ah Kelly, yes I did realize that, but while writing I think I got carried away and didn't relate it well to your situation :wacko: I'm actually sorry that I didn't realize what I was writing. 
The BF'ing might have masked your cycles if they were irregular, so that's some good incite. 

Tabs, I thought my boobs were achy, but then I realized maybe it was my bra on too tight :winkwink: lol

Jennym yeah I'm just not feeling too much, but I know that that's okay too. Awaiting tomorrow now....


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: Sorry to hear everything is confusing hun. I really hope this is your month! :hugs: Sounds like you covered all your bases to me :D 

KatM: Thank you for the baby dust hun. Did you have any cramping around 8DPO and 9DPO. I have more cramping today and boobs are more sore, just wondering wether AF is getting ready to make an appearance or not? :nope:

Jenny: Fingers cross for a :bfp: for us all! 

Jozie: Good luck with your testing hun! Fingers crossed! :dust:

Kelly: Really sorry to hear the :witch: got you! :hugs: Hope your cycles sort themselves out real soon!


----------



## lilblossom

Hi Ladies, Just checking in...looking for those bp's...Kat needs a bump buddy :) Me I am still waiting for af to completely go away but she looks like she is on her way out slowly. 

Kelly; Your story just breaks my heart so much. All of us understand loss but I for one do not know how I would be had I gone through my loss as late as you. Glad you are holding up as well as you are. :hugs: 

Ex and Dalhia; omg, your testing is so close. fxed for both of you.

And for anyone I missed fxed and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex, Are you still testing everyday?? 

Sitting at 10DPO today. Woke up super hot again last night. Symptoms seem to be stronger for me in the evening. Still haven't had any sore bbs...which makes me doubtful at times. 

Tabs, how is your wait going? Are you having any good signs??


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so usually a week out from af i start feeling my af symptoms mainly cramping but i havent started getting them. With both of my pregnancies i had no idea because it felt like af was coming exactly like it actually so those ladies in waiting dont get discouraged if it feels like af is headed your way both times i was pregnant i had just bought tampons because i was sure i was going to start any minute. 

Cant wait to see those bfp's they give us hope : )


----------



## Excalibur

lil: Glad to hear AF is on her way out slowly! Then the fun begins! ;) Thank you for the Fingers crossed hun :hugs: Sending you lot's of :dust: for your TTC journey.

Jenny: Yeah I'm still testing everyday hun, got some Frer's today, decided to test but it wasn't FMU so going to try again in the morning as it was a :bfn: :(

tabs: That's exactly how my cramps feel, like AF is on her way..but she's not due until Monday? :wacko:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs, sorry to hear about your BFN! I know how that feels, which is why I'm still a scaredy pants to POAS this week. hahaha How many DPO are you now? AF is still a good ways off, so maybe it's still a wee bit early for that :bfp:. Still keeping the FX'ed!!

LilBlossom, it's an exciting time where you're at now. At least you have a fresh start to work with now. Hoping this month brings a :bfp: for you! :dust:

Dahlia, how's your body feeling today?? 

Kelly, been thinking of you. I know this week has been a bummer. :cry: I hope you have a successful TTC month and get that :bfp: once and for all. 

As for me....I'm about to head to Wal-Mart, which means I'll probably start POAS today. Feeling extremely hot & flushed today....C'mon :bfp:!!!! I've tried to brace myself for the :bfn: too, so I don't totally break down if it's a no.

I'll post on here to let y'all know what happens either way....If I get a :bfn: I'll keep testing til 15DPO or until AF comes. Hoping for the November baby!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny: Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Jenny, I wonder what that hotness is all about? Maybe increased blood flow? ;) 
I want I poas again tonight, but I really should pace myself. I need to get a grip. Lol. 

I thought AF had started earlier, but it was just an increase in CM- watery. And one glob of creamy cm. Looked at my chart and last month I was dry until AF came. So that's something different I noted. Since AF is due tomorrow, I will consider that good news in itself because that will mean LP lengthened up : )

I'm stupidly watching A Baby Story on TLC. Births are such a true joy!... Hoping we get our beans this month!!!!!


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## KatM

Jenny,
You have shown tremendous will power. I woke up in a hot sweat a couple of times during the 2WW... I take it as a good sign.:headspin:

Ex, I checked my 2WW symptoms list and had that mild cramping on DPO 6 and 7. People implant at different times, so I dont know about your cramps personally. My cramps were for a few seconds. I did read on 2WW that people felt like AF cramps the whole time and did not get AF. Sending you light and patience during this long wait.

Kelly, so sorry for your terrible loss:cry:


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: I really hope they are not AF cramps :cry: Thank you for the advice hun, Fingers crossed a FRER will give us a good result in the morning! :dust: Also I have noticed my cervix has been high all day and wet? :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks for the kind thoughts ladies, I'm glad my post wasn't offensive Dhalia, I wasn't sure how to word it without sounding like I was offended.

So another mystery with me!!!! I'm still bleeding and cramps though the bleeding is light but more then spotting AND I GOT A FREAKING POSITIVE OPK!!!???!!??? WTH??? I got one at 4pm and another around 6pm, I'll keep testing till the positives go away. What sucks is I can't use other signs of impending ovulation because they're all masked... my cm is masked by the bleeding and my temps are all over the place so I won't know if I do ovulate till I start bleeding again in about 2 weeks :wacko: I haven't counted the current bleed as a period in terms of calling the fertility clinic, nor have I marked it as so on my chart just cause my temps are still high like post ov high. I did an hot today cause they were high but it was neg as I expected, I just wanted to be sure. Someone please tell me whats going on with my body!?


----------



## Excalibur

10DPO - :bfn: on FRER and IC :cry:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120301_084801.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-3.jpg


----------



## Dahlia2007

Excalibur said:


> 10DPO - :bfn: on FRER and IC :cry:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120301_084801.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-3.jpg


Aw, sorry Natt. I know you're boohooing : ( , but I do think there's still time for you to get your +. First of all, there is a possibility you didn't implant yet... And maybe if you have already, it could have been yesterday, or the day before, and the FRER just isn't picking up on it yet. Also, maybe even you O'd even a measly 12 hours later than you thought (that could be the difference between of a day even!), so take that into consideration too. I have hope!
I'm trying to give you options so you don't think your out! Because it's a real possibility that you're not out! :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

As for me, I think I may have something here, but I'm not sure if it's a pink line or not..
Also, I can see that the lines are not coinciding directly with the "C" and "T" marks on the test... but I hope that doesn't make a difference

$ store test taken at 3 minutes
 



Attached Files:







enhanced.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 12









10dpo-3minutes-Mar1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lilblossom

I think i see your lines Dalhia..yeah its weird that lines aren't lining up but that just means they goofed when manufacturing them...line is still a line and I definately feel like a see a second faint but real line...fxed it gets darker


----------



## tabs46001

Ex - dont give up until you see the dreaded af until then you have every reason to be hopeful...

Dahlia - i do see them lines and a line is line and that is def a line lol.. I think i am going to go get some of those kind from the dollar store today i think they are more sensitive and show sooner. I am sure your fmu tomorrow will be dark dark : ) but no your not crazy those are 2 pretty lines : ) : )

as for me since i have no idea what dpo i am anymore with the positive opk's over a week apart i am just going to wait longer until my af should be here and see what i get. 2ww suck when you have no idea what dpo you are : (


----------



## lilblossom

Dumb question, My af is getting lighter...thought it was going away yesterday til last night when she laughed in my face at my stupidity..haha Anyway will a longer af extend my usual cycle? Just wondering if I should expect a later ovulation. Does anyone know?


----------



## Dahlia2007

tabs46001 said:


> Ex - dont give up until you see the dreaded af until then you have every reason to be hopeful...
> 
> Dahlia - i do see them lines and a line is line and that is def a line lol.. I think i am going to go get some of those kind from the dollar store today i think they are more sensitive and show sooner. I am sure your fmu tomorrow will be dark dark : ) but no your not crazy those are 2 pretty lines : ) : )
> 
> as for me since i have no idea what dpo i am anymore with the positive opk's over a week apart i am just going to wait longer until my af should be here and see what i get. 2ww suck when you have no idea what dpo you are : (

Tabs, yeah that was FMU, but I don't think it will get darker for a few more days, since it's so early. 
That OPK situation is so odd, did you ever call your OB to ask about it? When, if at all, do you plan to test? 



lilblossom said:


> Dumb question, My af is getting lighter...thought it was going away yesterday til last night when she laughed in my face at my stupidity..haha Anyway will a longer af extend my usual cycle? Just wondering if I should expect a later ovulation. Does anyone know?

I'm not sure about that cycle question. All I know is that if you O later than usual, then you can expect a later period date.


----------



## tabs46001

The ob said that because i only used one test strip with the positive earlier in my cycle that it could have been the test there is no way of knowing because i didn't do anymore than that. I will test around the 8th if i havent recieved my af yet. I should get my af around then if i am not. I am still hopeful though so we shall see what happens : ) there is always next month too i will be better prepared with those strips lol


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Thank you for all the advice and reassurance hun. I'm thinking maybe the cramps I have had for the past couple of days could possibly have been Implantation Cramps? They don't seem as bad today, they are still there but not as often and a bit milder? :shrug: I keep poking what I think is a "lump" in my tummy lol and I get OH to feel it too and we have agreed it seems to be getting bigger! :wacko: I don't know wether it's just gristle in the stomach or not though. I have come to the conclusion, I'm not out until AF shows..which I hope she doesn't! Also...I see two lines on your test!! :yipee: Fingers crossed they get darker and darker and have a nice sticky bean! :dust:

tabs: I'm not giving up :D I'm staying positive until a BFP or AF shows up :)


----------



## Kelly9

You can have multiple positive opks in a cycle. Some people's bodies gear up to ovulate which causes the surge and a positive opk but then fails to ovulate at that time so they'll get another positive opk when their body tried to ovulate later. 

I'm getting positive opks while bleeding and my temps are still post ovulation high. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## JennyNBaby

:happydance: Dahlia, congrats on your wonderful display of 2 lines! :happydance: In a couple days, those lines should be nice & vivid. Hoping your bean sticks & sprouts successfully!! :thumbup:

As for me...I am at 11DPO now and tested with FMU using FRER just to get a :bfn:...So we'll see in a couple days if AF arrives. Not sure if it's still too early...Last time I didn't get a BFP until 12-13DPO and it was very faint. Not counting myself out just yet. I usually get no PMS symptoms except for maybe a headache during AF...so if it's really a :bfn: my body sure is deciding to be crazy this month...

Ex, at 10DPO it's not unusual to get a :bfn: so hang on tight! :hugs:

Tabs, sorry you've had such a whacky time with your OPKs! Hopefully you & DH hit the right day! Hang in there! :hugs:

Kelly, what a saga you're going through! :hugs: Wish there was some way to tell what on earth is going on! Any way you can ask your OB just so you can have some peace of mind?

Kat, looks like you're getting your :bfp: buddy! :flower:

Lil Blossom, I don't think a longer AF should lengthen your cycle, but maybe will postpone OV.... :shrug: That's my best guess! :winkwink: You could try DTD around your normal O time and then extend your trying time for a while to catch a later O date.


----------



## Dahlia2007

sorry Jenny, but just to let you know I tested at 11 dpo my last pregnancy and I got BFN, but then tested at 14 dpo and got my BFP

Kelly, I too feel badly that you're body is being so unpredictable. Your body is probably trying to get back on track, so this is just something you'll' have to endure in order to get there :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Dahlia!!!!
Looks like I will have a bump buddy confirmed as early as tomorrow:happydance:
Might want to pull out a FRER with your FMU to get a clearer read tomorrow.

Ex,
Hon you are only 10DPO and may very well be having IC. It might still be too early. Remember only like 65% of pregnant women test positive 5 days before AF is due, according to my pregnancy test. I think it bumps to about 80% after that on an early response test. Even 1 day prior to AF (DPO13), mine is only accurate to 90%. The false negative is why I really tried not to POS until 14DPO, though I did not make it to that point.

Jenny,
Still early.


----------



## Kelly9

I made an apt tonight at docs to get some blood work done and check my hormone levels so I can find out exactly where I am in my cycle or whether I did in fact ovulate.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hello Girlies, Sorry for my absence LOL but I am back!! 4 days left til testing and still havent POS :happydance: 

Im just gonna do some catching up on our thread :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny: Thank you hun :hugs: I'll keep testing until AF shows and think positive :dust:

KatM: AF is due on Monday which will be 14DPO. I'm going to just use IC's to test with up until Sunday/Monday then use a FRER. If AF doesn't come on Monday then I will probably test with another FRER on Wednesday/Thursday :) 

Kelly: Good luck with your Blood work hun.

Carrie: Welcome back hun :D Hope you are well.


----------



## JennyNBaby

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Hello Girlies, Sorry for my absence LOL but I am back!! 4 days left til testing and still havent POS :happydance:
> 
> Im just gonna do some catching up on our thread :hugs:

Good job on keeping that will power going! You've got me beat!:haha:
Hope when you test it's a :bfp:!!



Kelly9 said:


> I made an apt tonight at docs to get some blood work done and check my hormone levels so I can find out exactly where I am in my cycle or whether I did in fact ovulate.

Glad you're getting checked out. Now maybe you can :sleep: at night knowing better what's going on! :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

I am really hoping to get through the weekend without poas i know can do it i know i can do it lol 

af is due on march 8th so if i can at least make it closer to there cause i figure with the late ovulation it will take every bit of my time until af to be able to get a bfp

babydust to everyone : )


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly: glad you are gonna get in to see your doctor and get blood work, hope it answers some of your questions. 

Carrie: happy to see you back, how are you doing?

Ex, Tabs and Jenny: Hopeful for your bfp's in the coming days.


As for me; I think my spotting is going away...worked this morning and usually would make bleeding increase but its looking good and don't feel cramping...just the occasional twinge in my ovary area. Maybe I am gearing up. Gonna do my opk in a bit and see what it says.


----------



## JennyNBaby

tabs46001 said:


> I am really hoping to get through the weekend without poas i know can do it i know i can do it lol
> 
> af is due on march 8th so if i can at least make it closer to there cause i figure with the late ovulation it will take every bit of my time until af to be able to get a bfp
> 
> babydust to everyone : )


YOU CAN DO IT!!!:happydance: haha It's still wayyy early days! Just don't be disappointed if you give in and POAS and it's BFN. :hugs:

My temp is still way up around 99.1...I am BURNING UP. The only time I've ever been this hot is when I was PG last time. I did a bit of homework on it...and it seems I have a 3rd Temp phase that climbs after implantation. My temp started going up to 99+ recently. Before that, my post O temp was 98.6-98.7...so the margin of my increase looks like it should according to the info I read. Maybe I'll get a BFP afterall. FX'ed

If interested in the site I found it at, it's https://www.webwomb.com/basalbodytemps2.htm


----------



## Excalibur

lil: Thank you hun. Yay for the spotting going away! :yipee:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Just a quick update, I caved in and took a test, IC one, :bfn:

Im not disappointed tho as only 8dpo, No tests left now either :haha:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kelly, good move on the Doctor appointment. I hope they can get you some answers

Lil, glad your spotting is going away. Do you count the last day of a heavier flow as the last day of a period? or is it when the spotting stops?

Jenny, so you have a link for your chart? I'd like to see. That is interesting about the high temps. How great if it came true!

Tabs, sorry if I forgot, but how late was your O? And is Mar 8 the adjusted AF due-date then?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kelly, good move on the Doctor appointment. I hope they can get you some answers

Lil, glad your spotting is going away. Do you count the last day of a heavier flow as the last day of a period? or is it when the spotting stops?

Jenny, so you have a link for your chart? I'd like to see. That is interesting about the high temps. How great if it came true!

Tabs, sorry if I forgot, but how late was your O? And is Mar 8 the adjusted AF due-date then?


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, nothing wrong with POAS though :rofl:


----------



## lilblossom

Dahlia I think you count last day of flow since that is how you determine first day? so guess spotting is break through bleeding? I don't know...I feel like a total newbie at this even at my age. Will be interesting if we do manage to catch this egg because it will be a December baby and my husband is a Christmas Day baby...fxed


----------



## Excalibur

lil: Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. Sending you lot's of :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well actually Lil, I do believe that spotting is not considered AF. AF starts on the first day of actual flow. So, now that's another thing on my list of things "to google" lol

ah Carrie! I too tested at 8 DPO, that was my snowwhite test ; ) You've got time!


----------



## Kelly9

lil sounds like you have what I've had, I stopped postpartum bleeding and what I thought was my first af but I kept getting dark brown tinged cm sometimes blood streaked, I don't think I've had a day where I didn't have to wear a panty liner in 7 weeks. I am so ready for my body to be normal again. I don't know if the blood work or docs trip will help, it's just my GP but it's all I got.

Just did an opk today and it was neg after yesterdays positive so who the hell knows. I'll keep doing them when I remember just in case.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, what you are going through sounds so close to what I had before my af showed...temps all over the place, spotted more days than I didn't and so many pregnancy symptoms I was nearly convinced...then af from hell and my temps finally got back down. My highest temp in the last 9 days was today at 97.00 and lowest was 96.48 but a hour earlier than I normally take it. I totally relate with you in that I just want normal again. 
In fact last night I was nearly in tears. TMI coming up.... i thought I had stopped enough and hubby wanted to bd so we did and afterwards he warned me how messy it got...I was so embarrassed but he was so good about it. I even apologized even though I had no clue. 

Today though it really does look like its gone. Not getting any cramping like I have become accustomed to. I am not brave enough to do with out liner but it's looking promising. At any rate, I think there must have been a reason my body needed to empty out like it did and just hope I can make a nice soft home for this egg I am now waiting for.


----------



## mojojojo563

Carrie I broke down too and took a test Im not due for AF until like the 6 or 7 th of this month but I tested and got a :bfn: too I think I may have tested too soon. B-4 I had my MC I test on 10/31 and got a BFN and then tested on 11/7 and got my BFP so I am thinking I just tested too soon.


----------



## Kelly9

lil my temps haven't gone back down though, I wish they would, they went down for a few days with my first bleed but with this one they are high like 36.6-36.76, I just got back from the docs, she doesn't think this bleed is my period, she's concerned it might be my uterine fistula bleeding so I've got forms for hormone levels, a hemoglobin count, electrolytes and a beta hog just to rule it out, though I told her I did a pg test 2 days ago and it was negative and for me to get a positive with all this would mean the apocalypse was coming or something. Plus my opk was neg today and I always get positive opks when I'm pregnant. I just want my temps to bottom out when I bleed and to ovulate roughly two weeks later, I don't think thats to much to ask for after everything thats happened.


----------



## Kelly9

here's a link to my FF page starting since I delivered Hannah so you can see what I mean.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2

you can click below the graph to change it to Fahrenheit, your temps are low cause my lowest since feb 18th I don't think has been below 97.


----------



## Excalibur

My tests for 11DPO.

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120302_092005.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-4.jpg


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ex, I see a line on the middle one! Just checking in quickly before my exam. I'll hop back on later to see more


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia2007 said:


> Ex, I see a line on the middle one! Just checking in quickly before my exam. I'll hop back on later to see more


I think it's an Evap hun :( Good luck with your Exam hun and I look forward to seeing your tests today. The middle IC was from the 99p shop :haha: The top one is a Frer as you know and the bottom one is an IC :wacko:


----------



## lilblossom

Ex I read a thing that explained you only have an evap line if the test dries and results are read well beyond the time allowed for the test. So if you read that during the time limit then it would qualify as a positive not a evap...so if that's the case...congrats


----------



## Kelly9

I'm on my phone so I can't see anything screen isn't good enough.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hello girls, Lil, Ex, Dahlia, Tabs, Kelly, Kat, Jenny and anyone else I've missed :hugs:

I've had a shitty couple of days, yet again, but pulled myself together for now anyway! I hope your all doing ok and those of you in your 2WW I hope its being kind to you. Well as you know I took a test last night and got a :bfn: I thought it wouldn't get to me but I think added to everything else thats gone on lately it did and I had a night of :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Had to go to my works today for a meeting. They were excellent, very understanding and they are hoping I will be back soon, I missed out on promotion whilst I have been away but I really dont care. One thing my baby has taught me is that life is too short too worry about money and material things, and even if I had have got my promotion, I would still be here right now in the same shitty situation, so even tho I now have decisions to make they are still not my top priority, and dont think it ever will be again. 

So anyway today, 9dpo, started getting quite painful cramping, which is unusual for me as I dont suffer from period pains and never have, but since mc I never know what to expect. Went to the loo expecting it to be you know what! But no, checked cm and nothing, no signs like last months brown cm, which came before AF. Half hour later needed the loo, again, bf even said havent you just been?!?! Had the most tiniest of spotting, literally like pin marks, and now I am definately thinking IB, as this is very unusual for me, even last month after mc this didnt happen. I am so temped to put a little picture up of it to ask you girls opinion but think it might be going a bit far! What do you all reckon ...

I love you all and hope your all getting closer to the results you want xxx


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie I just want to give you huge :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hope it is IB and you are on your way to a bfp.:dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Well i took a test at lunch time went to go fix lunch while i waited and forgot about it. i ate lunch it had been about 10 minutes and i remembered and there was a faintest of faint second lines i have to look at in good lighting ya that faint but it was also like 10 minutes after i had taken it so im thinking evap line. I just don't even know when i should test and when would be a usual positive if i was indeed pregnant. Just sitting waiting to see if af comes within this next week. It is going to be a very long week next week..lol Hope you all are coping well with your 2ww. Try to keep busy : )


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so i have all my tests i have taken the last week or so lined up. I wanted to see if there was any progression lol anyway none of the other tests have a second line visible at all not that i can see. A couple if you hold it up to the light like directly to the light you can see a little something but this one after 10 minutes is visible not in direct light. Its not dark or anything still faint but visible...hhhmm maybe its a little hope to not give up ..im still not getting any hopes up but ill take all the good signs i can grasp..lol how are you ladies fairing?


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Lil, :hugs: Thank you xxx

Tabs, Sounds very promising, I am keeping my fx for you xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie, I am sorry that you've been down. Maybe that IB sign will put you in a better mood!

I actually had a boohoo today. After my exam, which I think I failed, I went to the shopping plaza (never get to do this). I was all by myself and I as just thinking about who I am today... It was depressing. I didn't know what to think about myself and where I am in life. I felt confused. And now with my pregnancy (which I haven't embraced yet) I just feel like a big question mark. Like what's going to become of all of this. I never thought this would be my reaction to all of this, so it's got me by surprise : / I couldn't test again this morning, so I'll do it tomorrow. (I think subconsciously I just want to wait until the line could be absolutely dark until I test again).

Ex, I agree with Lil about that line. It could very well be something if within the time limit. 

Tabs, test again in a day or two!


----------



## Excalibur

lil: I always take pictures within the time limit, more or less as soon as the line/lines appear. I guess we'll have to see what tomorrow tests bring, thank you :hugs:

Carrie: Sending you big :hugs: I really hope it is IB! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :dust: 

tabs: Fingers crossed hun! :)

Dahlia: Good luck with your test in the morning. As I said to lil, I always take a picture of my tests as soon as the lines appear which is normally less than 3 minutes :) I guess we'll have to see what morning brings? :shrug:


----------



## lilblossom

Dahlia: I am sorry you feel like you failed your exam this morning...I hope that's not the case and you are just feeling those pregnancy hormones. Take a deep breath...you need the oxygen anyway and be assured that this will finally sink in for you once you get a look at the darker lines tomorrow morning. I think you are just doubting your bfp. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Ok ladies i vow to wait until sunday fmu to test again. If i keep busy i can make it through the whole weekend without testing..who is with me?? Let them number double so we can see some bfp's : )


----------



## keepthefaithx

ive been ttc since dec 2010 and i have 2 miscarriages. hoping to get my march bfp! bc im going nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilblossom

Keepthefaith; welcome to our thread and fxed for your march bfp:dust:


----------



## KatM

Carrie,
Sending you a big hug on this trying day, AND it does sound like IB and IC to me!!! That would be huge! Also, good perspective on money and material things.

Ex,
Hopefully soon Hon.

Dahlia,
Anxiously waiting your confirmed BFP!!! Sorry your exam didnt go well.

Tabs,
Good will power.

AFM, feeling good after a nice long walk around the lake with a girlfriend on a sunny day. Was feeling down yesterday and needed some sunshine. Staying as calm and positive as possible.


----------



## Dahlia2007

I wasn't feeling like taking another test in the morning, but being on B&B this afternoon I suddenly got the urge to poas again. 
It's been a crappy day for me, but now I have this darker line to cheer me up a bit<--- well it's not that _dark_, but darker than yesterday : )

Sounds like good will power Tabs, it would be great if we had a few testers that day (hint hint:winkwink:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3360.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you passed your exam! 

Tabs and ex good luck. 

Carrie could be promising. I hope that that's all that shows and you get your bfp. I so want to hug you cause I know I'm going through somethig so similar. I wouldn't e back at work now i it weren't for starting a new job and having already deferred twice. My new employers don't know what happened to me ad I think I want to keep it that way for now. I've also started going to the gym which I find helps on the bad days it gets the good endorphins going if you know what I mean. 

I have some news but can't post now. No I'm not pg for those who would automatically think that.


----------



## Kelly9

That's a great line! Yay our second bfp. Congrats.


----------



## tabs46001

Omg dahlia that would more than cheer me up. That is a def bfp no evap line there. : ) : ) i didn't even have to click on it to enlarge it to be able to see that : ) so happy for you :)


----------



## tabs46001

dahlia HOW MANY DPO ARE YOU ??


----------



## Dahlia2007

I'll do as Kat did, so here are my stats ; )

+OPK CD 16,17,18 (O-day)
-BD'd CD 14, 16 and 18 (O-day) didn't have ewcm, just a little creamy cm
-throughout the wait I had sporadic heartburn, but it wasn't very heavy at all
-lower backache pretty much every day since O
-period-type achy pressure at night, only towards end of TWW. tiny sporadic cramps throughout.
-Boobs did not feel heavy at all, although today 11 dpo, they do look a bit darker. I can see a few veins, but they're not too dark.
-My Luteal Phase after D&C was only 9 days, so I took B-complex every other day starting from day of O during the next cycle. Either the complex worked, or my body regulated by itself.
-Tested 10 DPO (very light :bfp:)
-Tested 11 DPO (line was darker :bfp:) 

I really didn't think that I was going to get a BFP. With my last BFP I had a lot of strong symptoms. This time, not many.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Dahlia2007 said:


> I'll do as Kat did, so here are my stats ; )
> 
> +OPK CD 16,17,18 (O-day)
> -BD'd CD 14, 16 and 18 (O-day) didn't have ewcm, just a little creamy cm
> -throughout the wait I had sporadic heartburn, but it wasn't very heavy at all
> -lower backache pretty much every day since O
> -period-type achy pressure at night, only towards end of TWW. tiny sporadic cramps throughout.
> -Boobs did not feel heavy at all, although today 11 dpo, they do look a bit darker. I can see a few veins, but they're not too dark.
> -My Luteal Phase after D&C was only 9 days, so I took B-complex every other day starting from day of O during the next cycle. Either the complex worked, or my body regulated by itself.
> -Tested 10 DPO (very light :bfp:)
> -Tested 11 DPO (line was darker :bfp:)
> 
> I really didn't think that I was going to get a BFP. With my last BFP I had a lot of strong symptoms. This time, not many.

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!

And :dust: to everyone still waiting for their :bfp:!

Haven't tested today yet....gonna hold off til tomorrow AM. :thumbup:


----------



## KatM

Yay Dahlia!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know you had a rough day, are you on :cloud9: now? I hope so. Wonderful news!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Kat,
Looking back I hope I didn't sound like I was ungrateful. I am totally grateful! But just scared. I am really going to try and hop up on a cloud this weekend. I don't want to ever have to regret feeling miserable during a time in which I should be happy. I'll go with the flow and it should get better every day. 
Have you called your OB yet? I'm not sure when I should make my first appointment


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Kelly, :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I know you understand completely and you are probably feeling the same, I am here for you for that reason and as soon as we get our bfps I would love to be bump buddies with you, as if you feel about it like I do I know I am in for 9 months of worry, but I just know that the next one is here to stay, and for you too :hugs: Good on you for getting that new job, deep down I know its the only way I am going to get back into work but I havent got the push in me right now to get the ball rolling so to speak, i think only time will tell on that one! Same goes for the gym too, but I've never had the push in me for that anyway :haha:

Cant wait to hear your good news hun 

Dahlia, :hugs: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I bet you cant believe it!! and you wondered if you had done enough!! I really wish you a happy and healthy 9 months hun xxx

Was it this cycle you had your bfn ?? I am still getting stomach pains, feel like period ones but have eased off a bit since earlier, tmi but did yours feel a bit like wind ?? I also feel a bit 'funny' down there and feels like AF has arrived all the time but no sign. I am still feeling positive tho, get little feelings that Im afraid to believe, and still trying to forget about that bfn last night. 

Anyway really happy for you honey and I will update our thread now 2 :bfps: :thumbup:


A picture Im sure we can all relate too ... for my angel :angel:
 



Attached Files:







423724_386386854705909_310916978919564_1534519_1800527246_n.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JennyNBaby

Okay, I'm 12DPO now...99.2 deg F! I'm getting HOTTER. Hoping this is a good sign. Gonna test again tomorrow morning. I have 2 tests left. Will use one with FMU tomorrow and then will see if AF arrives on Sunday. It not, then I'll test again Monday. 

I don't use OPK, so maybe my O date was a little later this month, which would have set back my DPO some....:shrug:

Argh. Anyway, I guess only time will tell. 

My hopes at this point are definitely not up, although there's a glimmer of hope because of such a high temp.

:dust: to all who are waiting for answers with me! :hugs: to all who are riding the rollercoaster of TTC.


----------



## mojojojo563

Dahlia congrats on the :bfp::happydance::flower: I am so happy for you!!!

Carrie : I am im in the same boat as you. I tested and got a BFN I feel like I am preggers I even got sick today but the test says BFN I am not really due for AF until like the 6th or 7th of this month so maybe just maybe I am testing too soon. Welp as long as AF stays away I guess I'll test sometime next week. 

Does anyone know can you get morning sickness b-4 a BFP test??

Help me :wacko::flower:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi mojo, Im not too sure about morning sickness before a positive, all I know is its caused by progesterone?? If I'm honest I think you are testing a bit soon hun, nothing wrong with that but just dont be dis heartened as your definately not out yet!!

Im not 100% sure when my period is due, but if I based it on 28 day cycle, like I used to have before, then it would have been due today, i think! Im really messed up with it all plus I am not 100% sure that I even ovulated! but I do feel positive about it all!! I had an lp of 11 days after mc so I am basing it on that also, which may be totally different this month! arghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hold onto that hope Jenny! You're getting hotttt! lol

Mojo- All I can say about MS is that I got nauseous during my +BFP TWW in October, but never threw up. Have you been throwing up? And I think it's more common for symptoms to start after implantation, as that's when hCG starts producing. But still I know I've had symptoms before implantation, so you never know

Carrie, when will you test!!!?


----------



## mojojojo563

Dahlia& Carrie I threw up the last two days just random times at random times weird. My last AF stared on about the 5th of the month but I'm really not too sure when it should come this month I was guessing about the 5 or so since that is when it was here last month/ ? I used to have normal cycles but they are off since my MC. My figers are crossed I'm going to wait a little more and try to test next week. 

Carrie I hope you get to see a BFP soon too !!! When do you plan to retest?


----------



## lilblossom

Dahlia I know I congratulated you on the other thread too but I am so happy for you I believe it deserves a second whoo hooo big :hugs: although tough to reach you on :cloud9:

Carrie, sounds like some hopeful signs for you, hang in there:thumbup:

Jenny you also sound like you have great chance at a bfp in the coming days... lots of bump buddies for dahlia and Kat.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Providing AF doesn't show up, I am thinking of testing on Monday, I should be 12dpo by then, and I think 3 days late based on last period ... if that makes sense!

I am having wet cm, sorry!, Is that normal for this time in my cycle??


----------



## Kelly9

We can for sure be bump buddies together and worry together carrie cause I know I'll be nervous the entire 9 months. You can have wet cm throughout your tww yes. 

I got a neg opk yesterday and then an almost positive one today, but I did have a positive the day before last so that would make them, +, -, then almost +, WEIRD. I wish I knew what was going on. Got my blood taken so monday hopefully some light will be shed. I also talked to the IVF nurse today and she said she doesn't see why we can't start the process for Frozen embryo transfer with my next af. I didn't call into report this bleed as I didn't think it was a true period plus I don't want my cycles "appearing" to be messed up which could delay treatment, so if I bleed again in two weeks I'll actually be happy cause I'll call the clinic then hopefully start treatment with that cycle. Come on body, keep being messed up.


----------



## JennyNBaby

lilblossom said:


> Dahlia I know I congratulated you on the other thread too but I am so happy for you I believe it deserves a second whoo hooo big :hugs: although tough to reach you on :cloud9:
> 
> Carrie, sounds like some hopeful signs for you, hang in there:thumbup:
> 
> Jenny you also sound like you have great chance at a bfp in the coming days... lots of bump buddies for dahlia and Kat.


Thanks for the morale boost. I know it's almost over, but this wait has been killing me. It's been hard to remain hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

keepthefaithx: Welcome to the thread :hi: Sorry to hear about your losses hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for a March BFP! :dust: 

Dahlia: Congratulations on your :bfp: hun. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months. :flower:

Jenny: :dust: for when you test :hugs: Fingers crossed!!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hiya Ex, How are you doing hun, and how are them lines coming on ?? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Hiya hun :hugs: I'm slowly losing hope, test was a BFN today, although on the Negative image there is a second line there but I think it's the indent where the line is supposed to be. I won't be getting those tests again, that's for sure! Next time I'm going to wait until AF is late..if I can. Too much heartbreak getting false hopes :cry: Might try and track my BBT next cycle aswell, does it have to be a BBT thermometer or can it be an ordinary one? :wacko: xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Ex, I am sorry you had BFN. But I know your BFP was late last time. Hopefully it's just one of those things. 
I'm always one to vouch for BBT. And you will need the. BBT thermometer


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hi Ex, I am sorry you had BFN. But I know your BFP was late last time. Hopefully it's just one of those things.
> I'm always one to vouch for BBT. And you will need the. BBT thermometer

Thank you :hugs: I'm hoping I just get a late BFP again, better late than never I say! :happydance: I have been having a look on Ebay for a BBT but I'm really not sure which one to get :wacko: Don't want to get the wrong one. I think BBT is a good idea as you can tell when you have Ov'd etc rather than guessing which I did, well, I know roughly when it was but..you know what I mean? :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Omg! I just went to the bathroom and had a tiny spot of blood when I wiped. That's exactly what I got last time when I got my BFP! :wacko:


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> Carrie: Hiya hun :hugs: I'm slowly losing hope, test was a BFN today, although on the Negative image there is a second line there but I think it's the indent where the line is supposed to be. I won't be getting those tests again, that's for sure! Next time I'm going to wait until AF is late..if I can. Too much heartbreak getting false hopes :cry: Might try and track my BBT next cycle aswell, does it have to be a BBT thermometer or can it be an ordinary one? :wacko: xxx

FXed!!! It's still early.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

KatM said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Carrie: Hiya hun :hugs: I'm slowly losing hope, test was a BFN today, although on the Negative image there is a second line there but I think it's the indent where the line is supposed to be. I won't be getting those tests again, that's for sure! Next time I'm going to wait until AF is late..if I can. Too much heartbreak getting false hopes :cry: Might try and track my BBT next cycle aswell, does it have to be a BBT thermometer or can it be an ordinary one? :wacko: xxx
> 
> FXed!!! It's still early.:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you so much hun :hugs: Just hope this isn't my AF showing up early :dust:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Excalibur said:


> Omg! I just went to the bathroom and had a tiny spot of blood when I wiped. That's exactly what I got last time when I got my BFP! :wacko:

GOOD SIGN! :happydance: Hoping it is the beginnings of 9 miracle months!

Well...:nope:...another :bfn: for me today. Used a digital this time, 13DPOm and it clearly shouted at me, "not pregnant" on it's screen. Temp has been 99.0-99.2 for last 5 days and was 98.8 today, so down a little. AF should show up tomorrow, and after all these BFN tests that's probably what will happen. Sigh.

Dahlia, love your new addition to your signature! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

JennyNBaby said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Omg! I just went to the bathroom and had a tiny spot of blood when I wiped. That's exactly what I got last time when I got my BFP! :wacko:
> 
> GOOD SIGN! :happydance: Hoping it is the beginnings of 9 miracle months!
> 
> Well...:nope:...another :bfn: for me today. Used a digital this time, 13DPOm and it clearly shouted at me, "not pregnant" on it's screen. Temp has been 99.0-99.2 for last 5 days and was 98.8 today, so down a little. AF should show up tomorrow, and after all these BFN tests that's probably what will happen. Sigh.
> 
> Dahlia, love your new addition to your signature! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you so much hun :hugs: Not getting my hopes up just yet though. :)

Sorry to hear about your BFN hun :hugs: Hopefully AF will stay away for 9 months!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ex, I hope it is IB. You'd think if it was AF she'd show up with more force, the "B" that she is ; )

Update us tonight! please!

Jenny, yes I do like knowing the little ball of cells is growing in my sig : ) I wish you didn't get a BFN today, but what is your temp like normally around AF. Since it's so high now, that's just crazy. I hope she stays away from you!


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Thank you hun :hugs: I'm not building my hopes up too much as then it won't be as much disappointment :) She isn't due until Monday, that's why I was quite shocked when I saw the "Pink" stuff lol! Everytime I have been to the toilet so far it's been a little blob of light pink :blush: Is IB accompanied by Mild cramping? :wacko:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex, yes IB is usually accompanied by some cramping, often times reported in one particular side. :thumbup: Keeping FX'ed for that BFP! :hugs: Have you ever had spotting before a couple days before AF??

Ok, so being the obsessor that I am, I went to Google and typed in 13DPO BFN then BFP. I read about a lot of cases in which the ladies only got a BFP at 14DPO or later.....some even 21DPO. Guess anything is possible unless dismissed by :witch:. Have the slightest tenderness in BBs...Last night at work, I did a lot of stupid things & was indecisive (which happened last time). Tummy has that full, firm feeling...had it for a while now, so maybe it's not b/c of AF. Slept well last night, and then slept all day today in the recliner until about 1:30pm. :haha: 

I wish I could be one of those people who doesn't pay attention to anything and then at 6-8 weeks, they randomly find out they're pregnant. :haha: That show on TLC "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" just kills me. I don't see how they manage to go an entire pregnancy without feeling the changes in their bodies. :shrug::haha: 

Kat, have you called your doc yet?? :flower:

Kelly, any news back on your blood test yet? Hope everything works out in the next few weeks. Would be great if you could try IVF! FX'ed crossed for your body "messing up" again so you can proceed with plans.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny: Thank you hun :hugs: I have never ever had spotting two days before AF is due, that's why it's strange :wacko: I used to watch that show "I didn't know I was Pregnant" all the time and it really confused me aswell how they never knew!! Fingers crossed for your BFP hun! :dust:

My Spotting seems to have stopped now :wacko: and the cramping has calmed down, maybe that's because I have just had a nice shower? :D


----------



## Kelly9

I just got another positive opk :wacko: I want to stop doing them but can't. I'm waiting to see if i get ovulation cramps. Bleeding is still there but may be getting lighter, hopefully will go down tonight. Won't get blood work till monday, I'll call in on my break from work. Hoping for some good news that it's just a messed up cycle and not my fistula bleeding.


----------



## KatM

Excalibur said:


> Omg! I just went to the bathroom and had a tiny spot of blood when I wiped. That's exactly what I got last time when I got my BFP! :wacko:

OMG, you might be implanting. It usually happens between 6-12 DPO, so you are right there. :dust::dust:


Jenny,
I have a Drs appt for March 20th at 7 weeks. I could probably move it up due to my previous MC, but DH wants to see the baby more developed. I also want to stay as calm and relaxed as possible. Thank you for asking.

Some people dont implant till right around AF is even due, so they would not test positive for at least a couple of days after that. 14DPO is usually the "safe" time to test, AND some people do not get a positive for days and days after that.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly: Sending you big :hugs: 

KatM: I hope so hun :dust: Was rather strange as I have never "spotted" two days before AF! :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck ex! I'd not test for at least 2 days if you can manage.

So ladies I do think I will be ovulating, got another super positive opk tonight so despite this bleeding either from AF or the fistula I don't think it's going to stop ov. So we're going to dht tonight (bleeding is light atm so shouldn't be to much of an issue). This also means I'll likely be getting another period in 2 weeks time if this bleeding ever stops.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Everyone, Just dropping by before I go to bed, I am so hoping that AF stays away as she was due today, so I am now officially one day late. eeeeek. Most online calculators are saying to test on monday but my boyfriend wants to wait until friday, so Im gonna try and hold out til then if I can! I will be 16dpo by then!!


----------



## lilblossom

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Hi Everyone, Just dropping by before I go to bed, I am so hoping that AF stays away as she was due today, so I am now officially one day late. eeeeek. Most online calculators are saying to test on monday but my boyfriend wants to wait until friday, so Im gonna try and hold out til then if I can! I will be 16dpo by then!!

Carrie, I am crossing everything for you right now...:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## KatM

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Hi Everyone, Just dropping by before I go to bed, I am so hoping that AF stays away as she was due today, so I am now officially one day late. eeeeek. Most online calculators are saying to test on monday but my boyfriend wants to wait until friday, so Im gonna try and hold out til then if I can! I will be 16dpo by then!!

Congrats on being late!

You have much more will power than anyone on the thread:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Well, still spotting some but not very much. Just when I think it's gone... But anyway it doesn't seem to be inhibiting my cycle towards ovulation. I am getting many signs that my o is right around the corner. And of course my husband comes down with a cold....Seriously? Well I will baby him as we all know we must do for our big macho men when they get sick but he needs to man up too hahaha. Don't want to miss our shot at the egg this cycle.

:hugs: everyone


----------



## Kelly9

Lil I'm about to ovulate to and I'm bleeding still which is unusual for me but not unusual I guess when you think of the people who get pregnant on their periods. I'm still having light flow, waiting and hoping that it'll be spotting tomorrow then gone but I am some how doubting that will happen. I hope we're both done with her soon.

Carrie, I'm the same as you or maybe your boyfriend... I don't test till I am late and I (on a regular cycle) have a 15-16 day lp unless I'm close to when my period would show but will be drinking or doing something "bad" for pregnancy.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly: Thank you hun :hugs: I tested this morning and it was a BFN, I have a feeling that the :witch: is making an appearance. Bit more spotting this morning along with more cramps. Only time will tell as she's due tomorrow! Yay for Positive OPK! :happydance:

Carrie: Fingers crossed the :witch: stays away!!!!! :hugs: 

Lil: Hope your OH gets better soon then he's well enough to :sex: ready for Ovulation :hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thanks girls, Ive woken up with a strong urge to test today and I think I will cave in before the day is out! Only thing is FMU has gone, and got no tests here!! So hoping if I do get a test later its not to early ... Call me crazy but I just feel pregnant !!!


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Good luck hun! Fingers crossed for that BFP!!!! :dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you hun, I still cant help thinking Im setting myself up for a fall but I just wanna know!! No sensitive bb's which is putting most doubt in my mind. See Im losing all my faith in my bfp already lol

Ex, whats the best test to buy now?? Im going to superdrug, or will any test be accurate now Im 'late' ?? x


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: It's not over until the :witch: arrives! I would say FRER might be a good test to now as you are late but I don't think it really matters to be honest :hugs: Good luck hun xxx

Going for a walk with OH to OH's mums now. I look forward to seeing a BFP when I return ;) 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Aw thank you hun I really hope so too, Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Ok so just got back with superdrug own brand test, didnt want to spend on the others 'just in case', 11dpo and Ive got a faint line in the test window, Im doubting myself here as this never happened before, but definately says positive on the box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Picture is blurry as taken with my phone, but I think ive just got my B F P !!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00156-20120304-1345.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Thank you hun :hugs:

I'm on my phone at the moment as we are at the mother in laws but that definetly looks like a :bfp: Congratulations hun! :happydance: I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :dust: xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you hun, it is not a very clear picture, I took 5 lol Just got back from asda with a clearblue digital, Ive got to wait now til Im busting for a wee!


----------



## tabs46001

congrats Carrie and you didnt even think you ovulated lol This is an awesome surprise huh..
As for me I got a BFN this morning. No af symptoms yet which i usually start getting the symptoms for af a week before i get af. so now its the waiting game to see if she comes. according to my calculations though i would be 7dpo from the second time i ovulated. So we shall see : ) congrats again!!


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie I am smiling ear to ear for you and can't wait to see your digi results...looks like a bfp to me too. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: You're welcome hun. Can't wait to see the Digital results! :) 

Tabs: Sorry to hear about your BFN hun :(


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs; sorry to hear about you bfn but you still aren't out yet...fxed for you.

Ex; Sorry to hear you so discouraged but if it is af coming you can get a fresh start with a new cycle and can incorporate the temping like you talked about doing. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Lil: I was looking on Ebay at Basal Body Thermometre's but i'm not sure which to get. I would like to try temping if AF doesn't show up as it seems more accurate and lets you know when you have Ov'd etc :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

yeah its really great because it leaves no doubt of if you have ovulated...lol unless your cycle has been screwed up like mine and kelly's were first cycle after mc...mine did regulate after af started though and seems to be right on track. I expect a temp increase indicating my ovulation occurred in next couple days. I haven't gotten a positive opk yet but think it is coming maybe even today. I know my cp has risen really high since yesterday so that is a really good sign. 

As far as a thermometer, mine came from walmart and seems to work just fine. If you can manage to start your temping on cd 1 they say its better since you havent done it before. And i have been using an app on my phone that I like called Menstrual Calendar as well as fertility friend on the internet. Was using a chart i printed out but like the phone and computer ones better. But this could all be unneeded information as you are still waiting on af. fxed for you


----------



## JennyNBaby

Carrie, congrats on your :bfp:!!!!!!!!!! Hoping & praying that your little poppyseed sticks and grows into a healthy baby! :hugs:

Ex, any news from you?? Hope AF is still in hiding! :hugs:

I haven't tested since yesterday AM when I got a BFN. AF is due today...I am hoping for the best, but I'm feeling more doubt than anything. I will be super surprised & delighted if I get surprised with a BFP after all. This waiting game sure is getting old.:growlmad::haha:

Tabs, 1 week to wait...I hope it goes by fast & painless for you. I know the waiting is pure torture! Hopefully it will all be worth it and you get your BFP! No symptoms yet, hope that's a good sign!

Well, off to start the day ladies...We'll see what happens...


----------



## tabs46001

ok so i used a test strip yesterday there was a faint line so this morning i used a frer and a faint line didnt show up until after 5 minutes so i count that as a bfn then i took an opk just out of curiosity and i got a nearly positive. What is going on?? I took the opk last week until they were negative and not just the line being lighter than the other line there was no other line to speak of at all now all of sudden the second line is back and almost positive. surely im not ovulating a third time this is tooo weird any insight on this i am new with the opk's so i dunno. Last week i took them everyday until i saw the gradual disappearance of that second line so why would it show back up. I took it because i have been having the uterine pressure i have when i ovulate still. I was thinking it was a hopeful sign of bfp but apparently my body has its own weird thing going on..lol help????


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you so much girls, just got confirmed by a cb digi, 1-2 weeks, such early days but we are on cloud 9. Yep wasnt even sure if I ovulated as I never had a line on the OPKs dark enough to call a positive, but obviously I did! 
Thanks for all the well wishes, I just cant believe how blessed we are to have our rainbow so soon and I just know this one is here to stay :cloud9: xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00159-20120304-1539.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tabs46001

time to change that title to 3BFP's congrats Carrie : )


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Tabs my IC pg test at 8 dpo was snow white negative, Out of curiosity took a OPK yesterday and got a faint posive, then got BFP today, makes you think dont it xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you hun xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

lilblossom said:


> Carrie I am smiling ear to ear for you and can't wait to see your digi results...looks like a bfp to me too. :hugs:

Thank you lil hun xxx Your turn next :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mojojojo563

omg carrie congrats!!!! I am still waiting to re-test i think my AF should be here around the 6th so I am waiting until after that date. Soooo Happy for you!!!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

lil: That's why I want to give it a go this cycle (if AF does show) Will be able to pinpoint Ov and know my dates for sure etc. My Cycle seemed to get right back on track after MC to be honest. This spotting two days before AF is out of the ordinary though? I hope you get a Positive OPK soon hun :dust: 

We went shopping after we visited OH's mum and we looked everywhere for a Basal Body Thermometer, couldn't find one anywhere! Managed to find a normal Digital Thermometer but I have no idea if that will do the same job and will be accurate? :wacko: I think we might end up having to order one online. I just searched on the Android Market for that Application you use, I'll have a look incase I need it ;) 

Jenny: AF hasn't arrived yet, I don't think. All it is at the moment is still pink stuff, it's not leaking though, only when I check my Cervix Position which is high and soft at the moment :shrug: I really don't know what is going on? 

I hope AF stays away for you hun :dust: 

tabs: I'm really sorry to hear your body is confusing at the moment :hugs: I really wish I could help you to pinpoint what the problem was. 

Carrie: A huge congratulations once again hun :happydance: So happy for you!! :D How many DPO are you today? I tested with an OPK yesterday aswell to see if anything would come up, I got a faint positive but when I did a HPT this morning it was Negative :( Might use my last FRER in the morning if this spotting isn't any heavier.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thanks!! I cant believe how lucky I am to get pregnant so quickly, so thankful and happy tho xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you Ex hun, I am 11dpo today. I tested on 8dpo with an IC test strip, and nothing, Ive just had a 'feeling' for a few days and HAD to test today!! Not really had many symptoms ... Your still nowhere near out hun xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: You're welcome hun. I think I am out, most people get at least a faint line around 10/11DPO let alone 13DPO which I am now :cry: xxx


----------



## Beeka

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Thank you Ex hun, I am 11dpo today. I tested on 8dpo with an IC test strip, and nothing, Ive just had a 'feeling' for a few days and HAD to test today!! Not really had many symptoms ... Your still nowhere near out hun xxx

Awww Congratulations hun - that is really fab news!!!! I'm so happy for you. 

I just popped back to this thread as I forgot about it and saw 70 odd pages! And I missed out on 3 BFP's. Congratulations to the other two too :)

I am CD31 and still waiting to ovulate. Seems to be taking forever and I'm getting quite impatient now :growlmad: My OPK's aren't even close to positive yet! Had a sickness bug and a high temperature which I think have put ovulation back even further. 

How is everyone else getting on? 

I need to go catch up on the last 70 pages :coffee:


----------



## Kelly9

Carrie what do you mean by "faint positive" on the opk? Like just a faint line or that it was just barely as dark as the control? Congrats by the way! I hope I will be joining you soon. 

I'll be doing another opk next time I have to pee, I got two positives yesterday in the afternoon and evening and they were dark like they usually get for me so I am pretty sure I'll ovulate despite the bleeding. My temp is the lowest it's been in ages at 36.48 today so if it goes up tomorrow I'll count ovulation as today. I've always ovulated either the day or of the day after I got a positive opk. We dtd yesterday though it grossed hubby out cause my bleeding is still light, we won't dtd again till I"m just spotting so looks like yesterdays session is all we have to go on. Today it is still light and maybe a bit less then yesterday but the blood is still bright red. It really makes me worry that it is my fistula that is bleeding which would be bad because if it doesn't stop I'll have to go in and have surgery to stop the bleeding. I so don't need that after everything I've been through. 

I'm hoping for more bfp's for those of you waiting to test.

Tabs, its not unusual to get nearly positive opks before af shows but they can also pick up hcg so there's really no way to tell till the witch shows or you get a bfp.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Kelly, What I meant was I used an OPK yesterday, dont ask me why I think I was just missing POAS!, and it was a faint line, which looked like a faint positive, no where near as dark as the control line. They say OPKs can pick up HCG so must be right as today I got my bfp!!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh ok, I was just wondering. When I was pg and used opks I got like strong positive opks like darker then the control line but I always used opks when I was way late, so for future use if i ever run out of hpts I was just wondering how it read :) Although I do have 49 ic hpts lol. 

Positive opk again today for me


----------



## KatM

Congrats Carrie!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

3 :bfp: and counting!!! This is a lucky thread. I am so happy for you. All those ups and down during the 2WW were just pregnancy hormones, lol.

Praying for our sticky beans.:cloud9:


Ex, sending you :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: Thank you hun :hugs: My "spotting" got worse this afternoon but now it has calmed down again, very little there now and still "pink" Really confused!! :wacko:


----------



## mommyof_4

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Thank you so much girls, just got confirmed by a cb digi, 1-2 weeks, such early days but we are on cloud 9. Yep wasnt even sure if I ovulated as I never had a line on the OPKs dark enough to call a positive, but obviously I did!
> Thanks for all the well wishes, I just cant believe how blessed we are to have our rainbow so soon and I just know this one is here to stay :cloud9: xxx



Congrats!! That is the best feeling, to be pregnant especially after a loss!!
I see we lost out baby's the same day! I am hoping to join you Soon. I am 3dpo! 

I wish you a happy and healthy 8(more) months!


----------



## mommyof_4

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Thank you so much girls, just got confirmed by a cb digi, 1-2 weeks, such early days but we are on cloud 9. Yep wasnt even sure if I ovulated as I never had a line on the OPKs dark enough to call a positive, but obviously I did!
> Thanks for all the well wishes, I just cant believe how blessed we are to have our rainbow so soon and I just know this one is here to stay :cloud9: xxx




Beeka said:


> xxCarrieAnnxx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Ex hun, I am 11dpo today. I tested on 8dpo with an IC test strip, and nothing, Ive just had a 'feeling' for a few days and HAD to test today!! Not really had many symptoms ... Your still nowhere near out hun xxx
> 
> Awww Congratulations hun - that is really fab news!!!! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I just popped back to this thread as I forgot about it and saw 70 odd pages! And I missed out on 3 BFP's. Congratulations to the other two too :)
> 
> I am CD31 and still waiting to ovulate. Seems to be taking forever and I'm getting quite impatient now :growlmad: My OPK's aren't even close to positive yet! Had a sickness bug and a high temperature which I think have put ovulation back even further.
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?
> 
> I need to go catch up on the last 70 pages :coffee:Click to expand...


I just O'ed on cycle day 22, urg being a late ovulator drives me crazy! Hopefully it will happen for you soon! is this normal for you? Or are you still messed up from your miscarriage?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie sweetheart! A BFP, congratulations! So happy for you to have your rainbow baby, and find out so soon! And you were so worried about missing O. Yay!

Kelly, it's so odd that you're going to O soon while bleeding. I wish you luck the next few days! 

Beeka, I Hope your OPKs get darker soon! Are you OPKing one or two times per day?

mommy- how many DPO are you today?


----------



## mommyof_4

I am 3dpo! But I may be more? 
I had 6 days of temps of 97.5 (usually it's 97.2) then went up to 98 for 3 days now. So FF changes my dates. Oh well, either way I should be covered for this month.


----------



## mommyof_4

How do I post my chart, to show you all to get an opinion?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Go to the top menu. click "Share", then "get code". When you get to that page get the code that says "bbcode" and paste it here. That should work


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you to everyone for all the well wishes, I am so glad that I started this thread and shared my ttc journey with you all, eventho it was a short one and I am not complaining!!

Kat, Hi hun :hugs: Definately a lucky thread, keeping everything crossed for this pregnancy now :baby: How is everything with you ?? xx

Dahlia, :hugs: We are going to be due right around the same time! How exciting!! I was kinda convinced I didnt O this month, and when the doctor said its quite possible that I didnt, I really thought I was out, but then 'that feeling' appeared and I am so glad that I didnt fight the urge to test any longer LOL It also shows maybe OPK's dont work for everyone, as I never got a positive result dark enough to call a definate positive, but they definately served their purpose for me! How is everything going with you ?? Anymore pregnancy symptoms appeared yet?? Im wondering if I will get morning sickness this time, as I had nothing with my lil boy xx

Ex, Really hope AF holds off for you hun and you just get a late BFP... I am crossing my fingers that you'll be right behind us xx :flower:


----------



## lilblossom

Well this morning before i went to work I just had a feeling and decided to stop and buy some better opk's and got the first response ones. Then before i opened the store i went ahead and used one and it very quickly showed up a nearly positive...I mean those lines are very close in color. So I thought ok will try again later so during my dinner break I did another and that one had a fainter line and the one I did when i got home was normal...so does this mean I had a surge while I was working in between tests? lol


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Lil, Im not very good with OPK's lol But if the lines are there and you are due ovulation then I would say yes. Are you covering all bases bd wise?? Will you be in your 2WW soon ?? The time flies here dont it xx FX for you :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Yeah, bd'ed this morning and gonna see if I can get hubby to do it again tonight although he is still sick. Poor guy. But not taking any chances. Gonna be at it for next couple days then if I understand smep right we take a night off and get one more day? haha I don't know if i have every discussed my love life with so many other people before haha.:dohh::blush:


----------



## mojojojo563

Welp I had AF like cramps yesterday and then they went away and I had some today. I am trying not to get my hopes up just in case but it is a little hard not too! I just keeping telling myself is AF does come we can try again next cycle... But I really hope in the next week to get a BFP. I'm kind of confused as to when my AF would be here last month I got it on the 5th of the month my chart shows me to be getting it the 15th of this month???:shrug:
Sooo I guess it's just a wait and see what happens...


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil, def try and BD tonight! That was a short surge if so. Did you test at all last night?

Carrie, I feel nothing! And it sort of worries me. However, I know I'm still super early. I had no idea I would ever get a + at 9 DPO. My boobs aren't feeling anything yet, And the past few days I have not been hungry at all. The only thing I feel is still my lower backache. And I am tired. I didn't get morning sickness with either of my prior two pregnancies. 
How do you feel emotionally? I know once I start "feeling" pregnant I'll feel so much better about it. You know, we tried so hard to get this, and then when I got it I felt like my reaction was off. And it was only because of my loss that my reaction was what it was.


----------



## KatM

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Thank you to everyone for all the well wishes, I am so glad that I started this thread and shared my ttc journey with you all, eventho it was a short one and I am not complaining!!
> 
> Kat, Hi hun :hugs: Definately a lucky thread, keeping everything crossed for this pregnancy now :baby: How is everything with you ?? xx
> 
> Dahlia, :hugs: We are going to be due right around the same time! How exciting!! I was kinda convinced I didnt O this month, and when the doctor said its quite possible that I didnt, I really thought I was out, but then 'that feeling' appeared and I am so glad that I didnt fight the urge to test any longer LOL It also shows maybe OPK's dont work for everyone, as I never got a positive result dark enough to call a definate positive, but they definately served their purpose for me! How is everything going with you ?? Anymore pregnancy symptoms appeared yet?? Im wondering if I will get morning sickness this time, as I had nothing with my lil boy xx
> 
> Ex, Really hope AF holds off for you hun and you just get a late BFP... I am crossing my fingers that you'll be right behind us xx :flower:

Hi Carrie,
Things are good on my end. Staying as calm and peaceful as possible. I want to enjoy this pregnancy. I will feel better once I see the baby on my appt March 20th.

I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kat, will they be doing anything different this time because of your previous loss?


----------



## Kelly9

lil I'd keep doing opks I would get an almost positive in the afternoon then a fainter line come evening just to get a blaring positive the next afternoon. I think it's rarer to have someone not get a true positive on the opks and usually that happens because the persons surge is short so really they would have got a positive just didn't do 2 opks in a day or something and missed it. I'm saying this cause yes it is possible that todays opk is your positive but it's also possible that its not and is yet to come and I don't want you missing out on ovulation so I'd recommend to keep doing the opks and bd everyday now for a while just to be safe. 

Well my bleeding has STOPPED!!!!!!!! It was light this morning then spotting tonight and now I've had nothing for an hour or so, I could still spot a bit more but should be properly gone overnight or tomorrow. I am soooo happy. I just hope it doesn't come back till 2 weeks after ovulation now, which i suspect will be today.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> lil I'd keep doing opks I would get an almost positive in the afternoon then a fainter line come evening just to get a blaring positive the next afternoon. I think it's rarer to have someone not get a true positive on the opks and usually that happens because the persons surge is short so really they would have got a positive just didn't do 2 opks in a day or something and missed it. I'm saying this cause yes it is possible that todays opk is your positive but it's also possible that its not and is yet to come and I don't want you missing out on ovulation so I'd recommend to keep doing the opks and bd everyday now for a while just to be safe.
> 
> Well my bleeding has STOPPED!!!!!!!! It was light this morning then spotting tonight and now I've had nothing for an hour or so, I could still spot a bit more but should be properly gone overnight or tomorrow. I am soooo happy. I just hope it doesn't come back till 2 weeks after ovulation now, which i suspect will be today.

Definately doing everything you just said.

Glad to hear you are finally not bleeding. I know exactly how you feel. I think I found the cause of my last 2 days of spotting...I think our bding position (tmi) was irritating my tender cervix after a difficult af and caused the spotting. It was very thin watery blood so think it was mixed with cm. But hope you wake in morning with out bleeding and that you and oh can get some bding of your own done


----------



## KatM

Dahlia2007 said:


> Kat, will they be doing anything different this time because of your previous loss?

I don't know because I did not bring it up when making the appt. I have never met this Dr. before, so we have no history. I think if you really push, they will do things differently if you have had previous loss. Since I am staying as relaxed and positive as possible, I am choosing to reframe from pushing my appt forward. DH wants to wait to see a more developed baby. How about you?


----------



## Kelly9

Well I haven't even had spotting for the last couple of hours, don't want to jinx myself but I think it's gone so we'll get some :sex: in tonight which should cover day before ovulation and day of plus we'll dtd tomorrow and the next night till I've gotten I few negative opks in a row. Just to be safe.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kelly I'm glad your bleeding stopped and you can get some nice BDing in for eggy! : )

Lil, that position does seem like it cold have, excuse my pun, rubbed you the wrong way. 

Good luck this cycle to the both of you! hope O comes on time FX

Kat, I am going to call tomorrow to make my appt. I think they will get me at 6 weeks for bloodwork, maybe a scan. And I am going to request more bloodwork to be done at a future date as well. I will just feel better doing that. I just can't believe this is all happening again. It feels the same when I look see what size the baby is on my ticker, like it feels like last time. I just want this to last so bad. Have you told anyone else besides DH? I told my mom, DH, and my boss (who is like family).


----------



## KatM

Dahlia2007 said:


> Kelly I'm glad your bleeding stopped and you can get some nice BDing in for eggy! : )
> 
> Lil, that position does seem like it cold have, excuse my pun, rubbed you the wrong way.
> 
> Good luck this cycle to the both of you! hope O comes on time FX
> 
> Kat, I am going to call tomorrow to make my appt. I think they will get me at 6 weeks for bloodwork, maybe a scan. And I am going to request more bloodwork to be done at a future date as well. I will just feel better doing that. I just can't believe this is all happening again. It feels the same when I look see what size the baby is on my ticker, like it feels like last time. I just want this to last so bad. Have you told anyone else besides DH? I told my mom, DH, and my boss (who is like family).

I told my Mom and my martial arts instructor. I also told 2 of my GFs and a friend from church. DH and I are holding off on telling others until after our Drs appt. Last time we told EVERYONE right away. 

It sounds like you have a good plan for your bloodwork. Do whatever you need to do to feel good. I know it is so exciting and frightening. Just remember this is a new and seperate pregnancy. Praying for our sticky beans:flower:.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Wow, found myself with lots of catching up to do tonight after work! :winkwink:

CARRIE!!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance::thumbup::flower::hugs:
Hoping & praying that you are blessed with an easy, FULL TERM pregnancy! 

Three BFP's!! Good success rate so far! :happydance:

Well, as for me, I'm still in limbo! :wacko: Have not tested today. I only have one test left, so I want to save it. I'm rather gauging my progress on whether or not AF arrives. So far, so good. Worked 10AM-9PM today, so took a million trips to the ladies room to check for AF. :blush::haha: My bbs are a little bit more sore than yesterday. Temp is not as high, but still 98.7, which is my temp after it goes up after O...high enough I guess. I'm kinda tired of testing at this point, so I am just waiting for AF to come or not come. If I make it til Tues without, I will test with my CB digi again.


----------



## mommyof_4

Okay did this work??
And if it did, what do you think? I don't add any symptoms, usually temp is enough for me, but confusing me this time? I was thinking maybe I ovulated on day 22. Maybe it will be hard to tell just on temperatures alone? I had ewcm basically starting at cd13 for a week!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Kelly9

mommy I'd say you ovulated on the 22 or 23. Do you use a bbt or a regular thermometer? Is it new or old? It is a bit odd that your temps are the same for so many days in a row, thats why I ask. If you use a regular thermometer you should invest in a bbt and if your bbt is old maybe a new battery? Or is this pretty much par for the course for you?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Mommy, first off hello & welcome to the thread! Looking closely at your graph, I would guess you ovulated around day 14, since your temp started climbing the day after. Your temp went up again at Day 23.....That COULD be the sign of a triphasic pattern, which happens to women after conception....and by the looks of the timing would match perfectly with approx days it takes for implantation..... Don't want to get your hopes up too high (which I've done for myself TOO MANY times), but maybe this is a good sign! Do you normally ovulate in the middle or later in your cycle?

Okay, no more for me tonight. :haha: Time for :sleep:!!!! DH is going to kill me if I don't go to bed, and we don't want that. :haha:


----------



## mommyof_4

Thanks Jenny and Kelly

My temps are always the same every morning. So I was suprised to see such bounding this time around. Usually before o is always 97.1. I will test in a few days to see!! Either way I hope I will see a bfp soon!!!


----------



## Beeka

mommyof_4 - I think I am messed up. I would usually ovulate between CD21 and 25....now CD32. I Had a sickness bug just after the MC and then more recently I was getting darker OPK's until I got a massive temperature of 39.6 due to illness, then the lines disappeared. I think my body was getting ready to ov but the temperature stopped it. I hope I ovulate soon, it drives me crazy too. 

I would say you ovulated on CD14 and your chart is looking triphasic to me - which is good sign. Good luck when you test!! FX'd you will get your BFP.

Dahlia2007 - Congratulations!! That is great news :happydance: I'm so happy for you. I test twice a day with OPK's, I too am hoping it will get darker soon.


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Thank you hun :hugs: I did 3 tests this morning, 2 were Negative and I had a really bad Evap on FRER (White line which showed up before 3 minutes) :cry: Got more Cramps today aswell, AF is due so will see if she turns up! xx

Kelly: Glad your Bleeding has finally stopped :D


----------



## Beeka

Excalibur :hugs: Evaps are horrible!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Beeka said:


> Excalibur :hugs: Evaps are horrible!!!

They sure are hun :hugs: I have had about 3 this cycle now and I thought they were positives, well the FRER I just knew it was an Evap as it was a white line :(


----------



## tabs46001

Well so far no af and getting mild crampiness and heart burn which could just be af about to come. On my normal cycle (pre-m/c) I would be one day late today, but with the m/c everything says i should expect af on the 8th so we shall see. Had a faint second line that was the same color as the control line but it was a cheapy test so im not going on that the second one i took from the box just had a perfect control line and the blue dye kinda blew up all over the circle for the test line so like i said cheapy. I think I am going to wait a while longer before testing again because I feel so much like I am about to get af : ( But at least then i can start from the beginning on everything instead of coming in halfway through and trying. My temps are up to what they were during ovulation i had stopped when i got the stomach flu cause i didn't want my fever to mess with my chart but took it this morning and it was up at ovulation high so we will see what happens with that.


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies,

Ex; sorry to hear your testing didn't go as you hoped this morning. Hang in there, your not out til your out.

Tabs; Your not out til the witch shows

Mommy; things look good on your chart...fxed for you

Jenny; since your temp is still up that is promising, fxed

Kelly; grats on the stopping of your bleeding. :dust: for your bding.

AFM, spotting almost completely gone so believe it was a position irritation. Also my temp went up a half degree this morning to 97.49. 2 more days of that and I am in tww. (Taking a deep breath)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Good luck to all you ladies in waiting! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

lil: Thank you hun :hugs: This doesn't seem like AF to me but who knows? :wacko: If the "Spotting" stops soon, I'll do another test, might just hold out now and not test anymore and see what happens. Glad to hear your spotting has nearly stopped and hope those temps stay up for you :D


----------



## lilblossom

I made an attempt at adding my chart to my sig. did it work?


----------



## Excalibur

lil: Yeah it worked hun :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Here are the pics I took of yesterday's opk's...all other ones I have done have been very very faint and a couple couldn't even see the second line so this is big difference. The line looked a little darker than in the pic.
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-04 11.59.40.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 2









2012-03-04 12.00.11.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Excalibur

lil: They look positive to me! :happydance:

I think AF is here for me :cry: Not 100% sure but..feeling so low today! My friend has just given birth today. I'm really happy for her but just want our turn now :cry:


----------



## Vesper_

Hi All
I've been following this thread for a few weeks now and thought it about time that I popped in to say hi. 
I had an early miscarriage in January, bled for 3 days and then had my next cycle in feb as 'normal'. I'm pretty sure that I ovulated but I tend to not get very dark positives on opks so it's sometimes difficult to tell. This month I am due to ovulate today although again I think I have had a positive opk 2 days ago as yesterday's was feint compared to Friday and Sat. All in all I'm not really sure, I had a few light pains on Sat so either way I've been trying to cover all bases. 
Things have been really hard, I've got quite a complicated relationship really, my partner already has a child from his previous marriage and it makes trying to conceive very hard, keep thinking there's something wrong with me as he's obviously not the issue.... Also we see his son every Saturday which always seems to co-incide with my cycle in terms of ovulating and testing.... I get myself all worked up and feel down that I have to be step mum and Im secretly hurting inside that I don't have my own baby. Pls don't think that I am a bad person, I just find it hard wanting something so bad and not getting there yet.... 
I know my pain is nothing compared to some of you ladies and I feel bad for even voicing it.
I am really hoping that this month is our month. I only had two days of very feint bfps in Jan so i didn't have much time to get used to it but I just felt so pregnant and then suddenly empty... We've been trying since August last year although I was on the bcp so I think it took a while for my cycle to settle down, I just really really hope it's not too long before I see that bfp again. 
So hi everyone and hoping to share my journey with you, along with sharing yours. X


----------



## Excalibur

Vesper: Welcome to the thread hun :hi:

Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I totally understand where you are coming from and you are bound to be sad playing the "step mum" role as it's not your child etc. 

Sending you lot's of :dust: and fingers crossed you get your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Hi Vesper, sorry you are having such a hard time. I can relate to your situation in a way, my husband and I raised his daughter from his first marriage and it although you love them so much it hurts, its still isn't quite the same as a child that you made together. Hang in there.

Ex, so sorry your af is showing up. but you get to start all over with the temping and have even more knowledge of your body than you did last cycle.

posting a pic of all three of yesterday's opks together...the other pics were the same one just one was blurry so took a second. I really think I o'ed but gonna test today at noon and see whats it reads. keep in mind the lines may have faded some since was yesterday's tests and I took this pic this morning
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-05 09.48.39.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Vesper_

Thanks Ex for your comments makes me feel better having spoken about all this, it's a lot of pressure and hard work for us girlies! 
Sorry to hear you aren't feeling too well, like lil says, at least it's a fresh new cycle for u to get underway with, the one thing I will say about AF is at least u know where u are! Some cycles whilst I'm disappointed, I'm relieved that I'm not symptom spotting and guessing every day... It gets very tiring doesn't it! 
I'm going into this cycle with the mindset that I'm not going to stress or worry about every tiny symptom as I've had most symptoms most months and it's been nothing! The only one I was really sure about before my bcp was when I almost burst into tears in the middle of pizza express when my OH made a joke about something I had said or was doing! He looked at me a bit strange as my eyes welled up! Lol
Hang in there, it will all turn out right in the end.  

Lil blossom thanks for your kind words, I often find it hard to 'complain' about my OH's son as he's such a sweetheart but you are right, he's still not a baby that we made together... And I feel so bad saying that, but I can't help feeling like I'm missing out, and like my OH maybe doesn't understand sometimes... 
I'm still hanging in there and hoping for that BFP very soon!! 

I don't know about you but OPK's drive me crazy! Lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil, yes those looked positive! congrats!

Ex- aw, yes I'm sure that would make me a little low too. It will be your turn soon!

Vesper- Welcome! I'm glad you popped in. I am sorry for you loss. Do not apologize at all for your feelings. We all have those times as well. I can sympathize with your situation, that would be very hard. Try to get some BD in! Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## Dahlia2007

So lil, I think you O'd, but nonetheless you can still BD tonight for good measure if that's an option!


----------



## Vesper_

Dahlia2007 said:


> Lil, yes those looked positive! congrats!
> 
> Ex- aw, yes I'm sure that would make me a little low too. It will be your turn soon!
> 
> Vesper- Welcome! I'm glad you popped in. I am sorry for you loss. Do not apologize at all for your feelings. We all have those times as well. I can sympathize with your situation, that would be very hard. Try to get some BD in! Good luck and baby dust!

Thanks Dahlia its nice to be here, thanks also for your comments, we BD'd 3 times yesterday and luckily I work in the same area as my OH and we made a quick trip home to BD just in case! Hehe - u can see we really want it! Sorry if TMI!


----------



## Vesper_

lilblossom said:


> posting a pic of all three of yesterday's opks together...the other pics were the same one just one was blurry so took a second. I really think I o'ed but gonna test today at noon and see whats it reads. keep in mind the lines may have faded some since was yesterday's tests and I took this pic this morning

If those are from yesterday then I would say the time is now to do some BD'ing you can still catch that egg! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

lil: Thank you hun and yeah that is very true. Just hoping my Thermometer comes on Friday then I can get started. Looks like you have Ov'd to me hun, good luck :dust: 

Vesper: You're welcome hun, it always feels better when you speak to others about things rather than bottling things up :hugs: The only problem with this cycle is I don't really know where I am, I started spotting on Saturday and I never spot 2 days before AF is due? I'm really confused! :wacko: I totally agree with you there, I think this Cycle, I'm not going to Symptom spot, neither am I testing everyday! I will only test if AF is late! Aww sorry to hear about your emotional outburst hun, the joys of Pregnancy huh? ;) Thank you for your kind words and support hun. I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:

Dahlia: I hope so. It's awful having to start from CD1 again! :cry:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Welcome Vesper! :friends: Hope all your diligent :sex: pays off! :haha: It is completely normal to long for your own child from your own womb. God made us that way, so I hope that you get the desires of your heart! :hugs: 

Ex...How's your situation going? I'm officially out. :cry: Gotta start ALL over again now.

Lil...Hope you get some good news in the next 2 weeks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny: Sorry to hear hun :hugs: I think I'm out too so I am just classing today as CD1 :cry:


----------



## Vesper_

Excalibur said:


> Vesper: You're welcome hun, it always feels better when you speak to others about things rather than bottling things up :hugs: The only problem with this cycle is I don't really know where I am, I started spotting on Saturday and I never spot 2 days before AF is due? I'm really confused! :wacko: I totally agree with you there, I think this Cycle, I'm not going to Symptom spot, neither am I testing everyday! I will only test if AF is late! Aww sorry to hear about your emotional outburst hun, the joys of Pregnancy huh? ;) Thank you for your kind words and support hun. I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:

Hmm well take it as a good sign, you aren't out until AF shows got my fingers crossed for you. My god symptom spotting became a bit of an obsession and I think I was imagining half of them! Good luck and I'm sure you will get your BFP soon hopefully we both will! :hugs:


JennyNBaby said:


> Welcome Vesper! :friends: Hope all your diligent :sex: pays off! :haha: It is completely normal to long for your own child from your own womb. God made us that way, so I hope that you get the desires of your heart! :hugs:

Thanks Jenny you're right, I shouldn't feel bad it's just natural I guess, and I really can't wait for it to happen for me again. I hope so too, sorry youre out this month :hugs:best of luck for you on this cycle too :hugs:


----------



## KatM

lilblossom said:


> Here are the pics I took of yesterday's opk's...all other ones I have done have been very very faint and a couple couldn't even see the second line so this is big difference. The line looked a little darker than in the pic.

This looks pretty postitive to me! FXED for you!!! Looks like you are in the 2WW.

Ex, FXed for you too. It's not over for the month until the witch show.

Vesper, glad you popped in and shared. It is perfectly normal that you want your own child. When your step-son is there during your O time, have you considered BDing on the bathroom floor on a towel with a super quickie and then lying there while your OH goes plays with his son? It's a way that I have been able to sneak in sex when staying at my parents house in the past, lol.

Jenny, that is too bad. Hopefully your next chance is less than 2 weeks away.

Mommy, I have no idea how to read a chart. I am glad many people here seem to.


----------



## Excalibur

Vesper: Thank you hun :hugs: Aww bless, yeah Symptom spotting can become addicting :haha: Fingers crossed for us both getting a BFP too! :dust: 

KatM: Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Vesper_

KatM said:


> Vesper, glad you popped in and shared. It is perfectly normal that you want your own child. When your step-son is there during your O time, have you considered BDing on the bathroom floor on a towel with a super quickie and then lying there while your OH goes plays with his son? It's a way that I have been able to sneak in sex when staying at my parents house in the past, lol.
> .

Lol! Thank u for making me laugh! That really did tickle me... To be honest so far I've been working round it as much as possible BD'ing first thing and then in the evening which hopefully should cover it. It is quite funny explaining that the more we do it the better, I get the feeling that my OH thinks that it's as simple as one day and thats it....I then said no that it's quite a few days and the more we do it the better and his little face lit up!! Lol it was like he was James bond just given a mission to complete! Haha 
I also had to laugh last night - sorry if TMI but we'd finished and he said " right! legs up!" lol 
It reminded me that even out of all this stress and heartache there are still simple things to smile about! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Ok well...I just went to "change" and there was hardly anything there, looks like it had EWCM on it though? :wacko: This is really one strange cycle! :shrug:


----------



## tabs46001

Jenny sorry to hear your out i have a feeling i will be soon. I am about 90% sure i am going to see af in the coming couple days im getting cramping that im pretty sure is af coming : ( next cycle all stops are being pulled and its on lol


----------



## lilblossom

Omg Kat...you are too funny but great advice with the sneaking sex...

And as to symptom spotting...I really hope I can find some distractions for the next 2 weeks...We are suppose to be laying new floor on our first floor so maybe I will help with that. I am going to keep doing the opk's today and tomorrow but if I get a third higher temp on wed I will stop poas stick for as long as I can. 

Jenny, I am sorry you are out and the the :witch: got you. Read on another thread i think that someone should knock her off that broom and I agree.

How are our pregnant girls feeling today?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Vesper_ said:


> KatM said:
> 
> 
> Vesper, glad you popped in and shared. It is perfectly normal that you want your own child. When your step-son is there during your O time, have you considered BDing on the bathroom floor on a towel with a super quickie and then lying there while your OH goes plays with his son? It's a way that I have been able to sneak in sex when staying at my parents house in the past, lol.
> .
> 
> Lol! Thank u for making me laugh! That really did tickle me... To be honest so far I've been working round it as much as possible BD'ing first thing and then in the evening which hopefully should cover it. It is quite funny explaining that the more we do it the better, I get the feeling that my OH thinks that it's as simple as one day and thats it....I then said no that it's quite a few days and the more we do it the better and his little face lit up!! Lol it was like he was James bond just given a mission to complete! Haha
> I also had to laugh last night - sorry if TMI but we'd finished and he said " right! legs up!" lol
> It reminded me that even out of all this stress and heartache there are still simple things to smile about! :haha:Click to expand...


You ladies are both funny!
And Vesper, I like your last quote, because that's what keeps you up on the down days. 

Jenny, I'm sorry you're out : ( 

Lil- Keeping busy is great! Lay that floor! lol. I myself love home improvement projects, or even tackling an organizational problem... such as a closet. I just cleaned out DD's closet and got some bags of stuff to give away. And in the end you feel more accomplished. I'd say you're in the TWW as well, or nearly there



:dust: to all!

I'm 4 wks today and I don't feel a thing. I go in two weeks to get my bloods done. I hope I start getting some symptoms soon. Some bigger boobs would be nice :haha:


----------



## KatM

Ex, EWCM tinged with pink blood is a good implantation bleeding sign. I hope that it what it is. My GF did not know she was pregnant until 8 weeks because she got a "period".

Lil, lay those floors. The 2WW is a low-grade torture. Keeping distracted might be best. Glad we could make you laugh.

Vesper,
I think it would be very difficult to get into TMI on this board, lol. I scooted a pillow under my hips after BDing as well. Wow, you two are BDing like crazy. Once a day during O time was enough for me. 

Dahlia,
I have the bigger boobs, AND they HURT. I hope when you get them, they still feel good.


----------



## tabs46001

ok my body continues to confuse me lol i have heartburn, migraine, nausea which i think is from the migraine, bb's are sore, and out of nowhere i am having cm when i wipe no blood in it so far but that is new usually only have it during ovulation. i still have the uterine pressure but along with what i believe to be menstrual cramps. I am thinking af will come in a day or 2. How is everyone else fairing any weird 2ww symptoms or am i the last to have her visit : ( at least when the next cycle starts i will be definitely prepared I have learned a lot from this thread : )


----------



## lilblossom

I will be just beginning my new tww. Not sure i am actually in it yet since I got another positive opk at 5pm today...thought it was a fluke so did 2 more since they are so cheap..used the internet cheapies and all 3 positive so guess I am waiting o gonna need to hit the sheets again hahah


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok still no AF and no test left I just ordered some... I hate this waiting game I took test all neg :( But I am waiting to see what happens. Last month I got AF around the 6th or 7th but my AF is all off since my MC in Decemeber. I still have hope for a BFP. So hopefully AF won't come and I can test next week..

:dust::dust:


----------



## mojojojo563

Tabs I'm still waiting Im kind of im limbo...


----------



## tabs46001

Don't worry i am with you in limbo. I have no idea what dpo I am because I ovulated twice it seems and the last being on the 27th - 28th so i dunno really..lol Before the m/c i was always very to the date I would know when i was going to start to the day that day would have been yesterday but the doc says I will go as the day of my m/c as cd1 so i am expected to have af on march 8 now if she show up lol ...i went to the dollar store and got 5 of the dollar tests so i can fmu every other day i have poas addiction ..lol I just wish my af didn't have so many symptoms similar to pregnancy. Both of my pregnancies I thought I was going to start to the point that I bought tampons along with the prego test..lmao


----------



## mojojojo563

Tabs
that sounds alot like me lol my symptoms are alot like AF too but could be baby too. I tested and god neg's sooo now I'm going to wait for more to come in the mail. I tested alot just wanted to see a BFP so bad I guess. I was always right on target with my period b-4 my mc too but since then I've been off a bit so I really don't know when to expect it just waiting. I have been Bd'ing alot working on getting that little egg so I hope we got it and maybe I ovulated later or something. If I don't get a BFP this cycle I think I am going to use the OPK next. With my last preg I tested on 10-31 and got a neg then waiting and tested on 11-7 and got my BFP. So I guess we both have to wait and see I too goto the dollar store here and get test normally but I buy somany I think they all look at me and prob say oh no here she is again getting test... So I order them online.


----------



## Kelly9

Blah lots to read up on chatty ladies. 

Here is my chart for anyone brave enough to hazard a guess as to what the hell my body is doing! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2

I don't know if I O'd today or not due to messed up temps but my temp dipped the lowest its been in ages today (but that is still an early post ov temp for me) so I could technically have ovulated yesterday or may tonight. Will :sex: just in case. My bleeding is gone but I've got the occasional brown/pink tinged cm sometimes spotting brown. Any day I've not bled I have had this since I delivered Hannah so I am really hoping it's gone tomorrow. Otherwise I can assume my body is not regulating yet. My last couple of opks were negatives yesterday and today but the line is nearly positive so thats why I'm not sure. Was suppose to get blood results today but missed the doc. Will call again tomorrow. I am going to do an ic pg test tomorrow if my temp is back up just in case though I know I'm not pregnant I just want to be certain.

Hi to the new members and everyone else in limbo like me!

Lil, I'd say we're ov buddies this month!


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: I hope you get some PG Symptoms soon :D 

KatM: I don't think it was Implantation Bleeding as the :witch: got me :cry:!! I will do a HPT when the bleeding stops just to make sure but.. *Sigh*


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies. How are you all doing today. Waiting to hear Kelly's test results...hope your blood work tells you something.

Ex; I know you figured yesterday that you were out but want to say hang in there...new cycle is a fresh start.

Temp still up so guess I ovulated. Was holding off on thinking that because the tww sucks so much. Last night I noticed all kinds of stuff that I know is either all in my head or just related to ovulation...however i have to find what ever is in my room that has perfume on it and get it washed because I kept getting whiffs of it and contributed to keeping me from getting good night sleep. So will be taking a nap today:) 

Anyway hope our pregnant girls are having a good happy day.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil: Good afternoon hun. Yay for your temp staying up. Now you have the dreaded 2WW which will hopefully result in some good news at the end of it :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil, I'm glad your temp is up too! Do you think you O'd CD 12? Well you're in the wait now, so get busy in other ways than BDing lol 

I am feeling very tired lately, which is good : )


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia: Yay! A Pregnancy Symptom!! :happydance:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hello all you chatty ladies :hugs:

Grrrr ... Give up smoking soon as I got my BFP on sunday so have had to keep myself busy, I gave it up last time I was pregnant but took to the ciggies again soon as everything happened, now have to start again and its not easy, but I have no choice and I am happy to do it as I still cant believe how lucky and blessed we are to have our rainbow so soon!! It does seem to be easier this time tho, and also the oh has given up too love him, where as he didnt last time. 

Hope your all doing ok

Lil, Hope you caught the egg this month and your TWW goes by quickly for you, got my FX for you, when will you test this month?? :dust:

Ex, so sorry 'she' got you hun, grrrr, but like lil said, new cycle new start. Are you going to be trying anything different this month?? I really hope this will be your month hun :dust:

Kelly, Hope your doing ok as I know its a bit all over the place for you atm, good luck with your blood results tomorrow and I hope you have the shock of your life and get a positive on that pg test tomorrow, I never expected to be pregnant so soon so you never know! :dust:

Tabs and Mojo, Dont you just hate being in limbo!! I was in a similar situation, not sure if I had even ovulated or not and come time of AF I didnt have a clue what to expect! Got BFN at 8dpo then BFP at 11dpo, I wasnt going to take anymore tests after the BFN but woke up on 11dpo, no symptoms, but just knew I was pg and had to retest!! Hope you both get your bfps in the next few days :dust:

Dahlia and Kat, :hugs: How are you both?? This pregnancy already feels so different from the last one, which I am taking as a good thing I suppose. I have no sore or sensitive bbs at all, they just feel bigger, I am not tired at all infact having troubles sleeping!! Felt the teeniest bit nausious this morning but that passed within minutes and nothing since. It is very very early days yet tho so I shouldnt speak to soon. Have you got any inclin of what sex your baby might be yet ?? I knew my first was a boy from day 1 but I have no clue with this one yet ... Each day my worry seems to increase eventho I am being so lazy and doing nothing, complete opposite to last time!!

Sorry to anyone I have missed xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Thank you hun :hugs: I think the only thing different this time will be taking Evening Primrose, maybe cut down on BD'ing lol as "too much" isn't good as the :spermy: weakens. Maybe every other day this time rather than near enough everyday! :doh: I also won't be testing until AF is late I don't think or maybe the day she is due unless she beats me to it! Glad your Pregnancy feels better this time hun :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Hi Carrie, glad you are settling in with your bfp and taking it easy...I am hoping all of us that finally get our bfp's are able to set aside our fears and enjoy being pregnant. That is my wish for all of you who got yours. 

As for me, I am really going to try to hold out as long as I can before testing. Absolutely wouldn't make sense to test until at least next Thurs or Fri but if i can hold out til the following Monday I would consider it a major accomplishment since I am such a poas addict.:blush: AF would be due on the 21st as long as this cycle is 'normal'. We all know that is questionable. Good news is that today seems to be first day that I am not spotting at all...and I think the spotting yesterday may have been from ovulating as it was different from all the other spotting. Woke up this morning to nothing and thought I just might cry i was so happy. Think the spotting was making me a little crazy.

And way to go with the quitting smoking. I know how hard that is, I quit on Easter last year so coming up on my 1 year anniversary and its the best thing I have ever done that was totally for myself. I have to admit that I am becoming one of those people I use to hate when I did smoke...the smell is just so strong. I live in a townhouse and can smell when my neighbor goes out on her deck for a smoke with all my windows and doors shut. Hubby put up weather stripping because it was so bad. 

Anyway, using today's day off to get housework and laundry done then gonna get ready to wine and dine my hubby lol...gotta seduce at least one more out of him since I am still getting positive opk's. I thought once my temp went up that they would go back to negative....but then again I have been seeing alot of you guys getting weird results with yours do don't want to take a chance of missing out this cycle.

Still waiting to hear about Kelly today...where are you girl?


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I am spotting his morning. I went to the Drs and tested negative for pregnancy using their urine test. They drew my blood and I will get results tomorrow. The Dr. says it doesn't look good. 

DH and I will be going to get a specialized pelvic ultrasound to see if something is wrong with my uterus or lining that is making it so that I cannot sustain a pregnancy. I haven't given up hope as the bleeding is very light, but this is how my MC started last time. Testing negative for pregnancy (9 days after testing positive) is a bad sign and very confusing. That being said, my breasts and nipples hurt and have increased in size. Last time i MC, I stopped feeling any symptoms days in advanced.

Please send light and prayers.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Lil, I dont think I could possibly take it any easier than I am this time, I am just not taking any chances this time around! 
Nothing wrong with POAS, Its been weirs not doing my daily OPK but wouldnt change it for the world! So your still on track for your March BFP, thats brill hun!! I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed that this cycle is good to you and 'she' dont show her ugly face on the 21st. Well done on kicking the ciggies, it really is an acomplishment isnt it, I have heard that smoking is harder to give up than some hard drugs, Im not gonna let it beat me this time. Have a lovely night tonight and all the best this month xx


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie, honestly although it was hard, quitting this last time wasn't nearly as hard as it had been in the past. Not sure if it helped with that but one of the things I did different was using a vapor cigarette for the first month but it ticked me off so much I just quit that out of frustration...it wouldn't hold a charge haha. Just watch what you eat because even though I was diligent i still gained nearly 30 pounds. It was like it threw off my metabolism.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

OMG Kat, I dont know what to say :hugs:

I am praying for you and little peanut I really am.

Sending all my love to you xxx


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: Omg! Really sorry to hear that you are bleeding! I really hope you and baby and are ok! :hugs: Fingers crossed that your blood results come back ok tomorrow! I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and fingers crossed! :dust: xxx


----------



## lilblossom

Oh Kat, :hugs: lets hope the urine test was a false negative.


----------



## Kelly9

Kat I hope it all works out for you. 

Got only some blood results. Hormones take longer I get back do wont have those for longer. Beta was neg like I though. Electrolytes are normal. Iron and hemoglobin is low likely from all the bleeding but my hemoglobin has gone up to 116 from 112 right after I delivered Hannah. So no answers yet. 

I did ovulate yesterday though! Pretty sure as I had ewcm and ov cramping plus a temp rise so I'm 1dpo.


----------



## tabs46001

Kat i am so sorry you are having this awful time : ( praying for you hun


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kat, I am praying for you. I know it is so terrible to think the worst, but knowing your body is a benefit. And you still have your breast soreness, so that is something to hold onto..


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie, this preg feels different only in that I can't enjoy it : ( I only feel tired, and I'm waiting for my breasts to plump up and be sore (last time they did this at 9 DPO even before my bfp). Well, I just took a gander at my nipples and they're bigger. edit: and I'm feeling pressure now down there! yay! 
Did you get MS last time? I only got nauseous last time twice during TWW and that was it. 
I feel like last time I had a girl, and this time I feel like it's a boy (even though I would prefer a girl). maybe it's just the negativity flowing in from all angles with this pregnancy? 

It's so good you quit smoking. Good job and keep it up. I quit smoking with my first DD 6 years ago when I found out I was pregnant, and I never looked back. I wish my DH would quit. I harp on him about it all the time. I just don't get how he can know that he's hurting his body and keep on doing it. I wish I had a picture of his lungs to show him, that might scare him!

Lil and kudos to you as well for quitting the ciggies! I can't stand the smell of it either! I'm so glad that you are so glad about the spotting being gone! : ) That makes me happy. Have a wonderful date tonight. With that +OPK don't take any chances, as we all have seen that anything can happen!

Kelly, Good to know you O'd! So are hormones the main question now? You are getting closer to knowing! You're in the TWW so time to relax a bit, but we all know how that goes! lol


----------



## tabs46001

Dahlia WITH MY SON'S PREGNANCY I DIDN'T FEEL ANY SYMPTOMS BESIDES CRAMPING AND PRESSURE. I DIDN'T START GETTING BREAST SORENESS OR NAUSEA UNTIL THE 2ND TRIMESTER AND HE IS A HEALTHY ORNERY 2 YEAR OLD. EVERY PREGNANCY WILL BE DIFFERENT TRY TO THINK POSITIVE AND TAKE IT DAY BY DAY I AM PRAYING FOR ALL OUR PREGOS ON HERE.. : ) : )


----------



## Excalibur

I have just ordered some more OPK's from online. The last batch I got were useless! Will probably use them rather than bin them but will compare them with the new one's which I have coming :)


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Really hope Kat is doing ok, been in my thoughts all night x


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Same, I really feel for her, I was devastated when I started spotting with my last pregnancy, probably the same as everyone here who has suffered a loss. Fingers crossed she will get good news tomorrow and everything will be ok! :dust:


----------



## KatM

No good news. I am full on bleeding and the vaginal ultrasound showed nothing there.:cry:

Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts. We might take a break from trying for a while. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## lilblossom

Kat, I hope they are able to get to the bottom of what has caused this. :hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: I am really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: As lil said, I hope they can find out what caused it! :(


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

I am so sorry Kat, I am truly devastated for you. I too hope they get to the bottom of this for you, all the very best for the future whatever you decide, you and your oh are in my thoughts and prayers xxx big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kat, I am very sorry bout your loss. It just isn't fair and my heart really breaks for you. You are so deserving of the best, and I know it may take a while for you to hop back on, and it's not easy, but I wish you the best. And you are in my prayers. God Bless you and your little angel


----------



## mojojojo563

Kat,
I am so sorry for your loss we are all here for you :hugs::flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Kat I know it's been said a lot but sorry you have to go through this again. We're here if you need us. 

Dhalia, yup just waiting on my hormone levels. I got a form to get progesterone checked 7 dpo to make sure I o'd so I'll get that taken monday then who knows how long it'll take to get the results, hopefully only a few days. I am in the tww but I don't know how long my lp will be last time I ovulated it was 3 days I'm hoping for at least 10 this cycle which would line up me calling the clinic nicely with march 15/16. I still have a bit of pink watery cm but no brown today so even though I am trying not to get my hopes up that my body is fixing it's self, its hard not to. I want it to be normal so bad. Plus I don't want to bleed so much! I've gone through a ridiculous amount of pads and tampons the last 2 months. Plus I keep an extra pair of panties in my purse with a bunch of pads, tampons and panty liners just in case. It's annoying.

I'm also getting sick, my son has a nasty viral thing he is working through and my throat is getting sore :( I hope it doesn't get any worse then what it is now.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Aw hope you don't get sick Kelly! And I definitely hope your LP straightens out. You would think that it's not going to be 3 days again. Excuse me for giggling, but that's quite a pack you got there in your purse! lol. I'm sure it woud be annoying. It was hard enough for me having one extra pad in my purse, but underwear too, yeah that's not something you want to have to deal with for very long. How do you feel about this TWW so far? It would be awesome if this was your month and you wouldn't have to continue with any other tests! In my thoughts...


----------



## Kelly9

Well I'm only 1dpo so right now I'm just happy I ovulated but I'm also worried I'll start bleeding again on thursday. I hate being so on guard just in case. It is possible I'll get a bfp just very unlikely so I'm not hung up on that, I'm just eager to call the clinic and hopefully be offered our treatment cycle. It's funny how we don't want the witch to show for so long then all we do is pray for her to come at the right time. You can update the front page with my O date though if you like? I expect af anywhere between march 15-21 if my lp is 10-16 days long which is what I'm hoping for.

Carrying undies sucks but I wear thongs so I need a regular pair of panties just in case since my bleeding has been to heavy for tampons. I've had no choice but to wear pads which grosses me out.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Shall I put testing March 15 then?

I used to be a thong and tampon woman, but for the past year I've switched to mostly bikinis, and definitely pads now. Thongs on occasion. And I'll only wear a tampon with a pad if I need extra absorption.

and I've just proven that the ladies on B&B know more than my BFF does. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I loath pads! plus I hate panty line lol. 

I won't test march 15th, I won't test till march 20th since I know the likelihood of getting a positive is so low I don't put myself through that every month unless I'm late. 16 days after ovulation is march 21 but I'll still test march 20th since I don't expect my lp to be that long yet.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Carrie, I am loving your siggy! loud and proud!


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning ladies, Feeling a bit rough this morning. Last night a I was sneezing a bit and this morning woke up with a little sore throat and stuffy nose. Hubby is getting better and looks like I can see why..he gave darn cold to me. haha Gotta get through 3 days of working then have weekend off.

FF has set my ovulation date for cd 12 which was March 4th so guess my official testing day should be the March 19th. Hope we caught that egg...ff said our chances are good. :haha: gotta love a website that cheers you on.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil: Good afternoon hun :) Sorry to hear that DH give you his cold! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs: Fingers crossed that you caught the eggy this month, can't wait to see your BFP :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil, I got a sore throat at around 3 DPO, me AND hubby! it could have been just coincidence, but I also hear that a cold like symptom could be a good things in terms of conception. Have you heard of that too? btw, I updated the list


----------



## lilblossom

yes in fact with my last pregnancy I actually got sick right around conception but trying hard to not symptom spot so soon...I mean I am pausing with every twinge and then literally telling myself to knock it off... But it is a real sign for some people. I just am not willing to count it myself since hubby has been sick since last week. But thanks for updating


----------



## tabs46001

I woke up with a sore throat this morning too i talk on the phone all day at work so not so much fun lol. I do however have a very important job interview today so cross your fingers and pray for me ladies i would do just about anything to get away from my current one. She gave me 2 points for the day i was in the hospital having a miscarriage because we were busy. Praying so hard for this job the benefits are amazing it would be an amazing job to expand the family : )


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs: fxed for you on your job interview. Hope the sore throat doesn't effect you for it.


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: Fingers crossed for your job interview. Good Luck :dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Good luck on your interview Tabs! And I hope your throat feel better! Have a cough drop to soothe it!


----------



## KatM

I had a miscarriage. This will be 2 in a row. DH and I are taking a break from trying and I am going to continue to see the energy healer. Over a decade ago I got a reflexology massage and I only felt pain in my reproductive organ spot. Around the same time my yoga teacher told me she felt some not good energy over my female parts. I was concerned, but nowhere near having or wanting kids and ignored it. 

My friend's healer told me not to try again for 3 months while he works on me energetically. I just saw him today with DH. Besides this, I have had an ultrasound of my uterus to make sure nothing is wrong there that is making it so my pregnancies do not develop. Thank you for your support and care. I am going to take a break from the forums for a bit or just lurk wishing you all luck.

Love,
Kat


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sick to but my son was super sick the last few days though last time I was pg I had a slightly blocked nose. 

Kat sounds like a good plan. I hope things sort out for you and you get some answers. 

Temp went up again today! And my spotting an tinged cm has stopped! I'm feeling more positive about not seeing the witch for a while yet.


----------



## Excalibur

KatM: I'm really sorry hun for your loss :hugs: I really hope you get some answers as to why you can't keep a pregnancy, you deserve to know xxx


----------



## JennyNBaby

KatM said:


> I had a miscarriage. This will be 2 in a row. DH and I are taking a break from trying and I am going to continue to see the energy healer. Over a decade ago I got a reflexology massage and I only felt pain in my reproductive organ spot. Around the same time my yoga teacher told me she felt some not good energy over my female parts. I was concerned, but nowhere near having or wanting kids and ignored it.
> 
> My friend's healer told me not to try again for 3 months while he works on me energetically. I just saw him today with DH. Besides this, I have had an ultrasound of my uterus to make sure nothing is wrong there that is making it so my pregnancies do not develop. Thank you for your support and care. I am going to take a break from the forums for a bit or just lurk wishing you all luck.
> 
> Love,
> Kat


Oh Kat, I am so sorry.:cry::nope::hugs::cry:
I wish there were words that would make you feel better, but I know all too well there's nothing anyone can really do or say. I pray that you find peace during this tragic time and that you don't face any health complications during your recovery. Don't give up hope. Your miracle will happen one day. :hugs: Please don't disappear completely, as we'd like to support you & hear how you're doing. We all know what you're going through. :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex, this month should be fun. We're both on the same calendar day! I am CD3 now, same as you. (I saw on your sig.) Hoping we both get a better turn out this month. I'm just gonna make sure we get plenty of naughty sessions in this month.:haha: If it's meant to be, it will be. Not looking forward to another TWW, hoping I can play it cool this month and just wait it out instead of 24/7 symptom spotting. :dohh:

Carrie, YAY for you and your habit kicking! :thumbup: KUDOS!

Dahlia, sounds like you're doing well sweetie! Praying for both you & Carrie to get through the first few months hassle free. :hugs:

Mojo, Tabs, Lil, and Kelly.....Waiting anxiously to see what your outcomes are. Hoping that we get some more happy news floating around on the thread.

Tabs, hope the interview went well! Let us know how it went!

Beautiful day here in Alabama, went for a run on the farm. Gonna try to shed the few pounds I gained during the last PG since I am starting fresh this month. Spring is around the corner, and none of my capris fit very well right now! :growlmad: :haha:

Hoping everyone experiences JOYFULNESS today, no matter where you're at in your TTC journey. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny: Oh wow, cycle buddies? :D I hope we get a better outcome aswell this month, I know I won't be testing until the day AF is due or maybe even if she is late! Not torturing myself with evaps this time round. 

I haven't been too good today, not sure if I have a stomach ulcer? :wacko: Had really bad pain in the middle stomach at the top, under the breast bone if that makes sense? It also goes right through to my back, very uncomfortable! :(


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi Ex, That sounds exactly like the pain I had when I found out I had gallstones. I am 25 now, but was about 23 when I first started getting the pain, and 24 when they operated. Apparently I was way younger than the age they usually appear in people who have them. The first time I got it was unbearable, dull stabbing pain in the right hand side, under my ribs and the pain went round to my back and shoulder blade. It got so bad, everytime I had a pain 'attack' I had to go to out of hours doctors to get morphine injections, and that went on for months. I had the op in the end to have my stones and gall bladder removed and have never looked back :thumbup: Hope you havent got the same hun, but maybe its worth a read up on, as what you explained sounds so similar.

Jenny, Thank you for your well wishes hun :hugs: Good luck to you this month.

Kat, I am truly devastated for you and your husband. Your plan to have a little break sounds a good idea, hopefully in the meantime the professionals can get to the bottom of this and your next pregnancy will be the one. Third time lucky hun and I wish you all the best. Please dont be a stranger we are all here for you anytime :hugs:

Tabs, all the best for your job interview hun, eventho Im a bit late and youve probably already been lol Hope you get the job xx

Lil, I also felt a bit crappy, flu like, during my TWW. I dont remember what dpo I was, but I remember waking with a sore throat and stuffy nose a couple of days after ovulation, so you never know!! Hope you feel better soon xx

Dahlia, :hugs: I love my sig too!! I am busting to tell the world on facebook but am holding back, didnt want to tell anyone until after my 12 week scan but I dont think I can hold out until then lol However, every member of my family knows and Im not even 5 weeks yet!! Got my first midwife appointment on friday, so looking forward to getting the ball rolling. As far as symptoms are concerned, Im still feeling so differently to last pg, still no sore bb's at all :shrug: Only thing I have picked up on is feeling extra tired, so I have had quite a few afternoon snoozes during the last few days. What I have noticed, and sorry tmi, but getting kind of EWCM, everytime I go to the loo I have a wet patch in my pants! sorry! I had exactly the same last time, from beginning to end so dont think its anything to worry about but will check with midwife on friday. Are you or have you experienced this when pregnant before??? As far as MS is concerned, no nothing this time, yet, and didnt have it last time either when I pregnant with my lil boy. A lot of people I know and have spoken to seem to get MS on lil girls :shrug: I too am cautious to relax into this pregnancy and am putting it down to last time, its natural hun but Im trying to stay as positive as possible. It actually hit me last night and I thought, shit my life is gonna change forever and Im actually having a baby!! This never happened for the whole 22 weeks I was pregnant last time, it never sunk in and was as if I was waiting for something to go wrong. Im not like that this time so Im trying to take that as a good sign.

Sorry for the essay girls, I am trying so hard to keep myself busy because of the quitting smoking, which is going very well, so tend to lurk here on and off all day then catch up before bed. I always smoked more when on the laptop before so have been trying to avoid it a lil bit. Hope you are all well and good.

:dust::dust::dust: ​


----------



## lilblossom

Kat, I can perfectly understand your feelings and know there really aren't words to ease it for you. Please stick around and keep in touch. 

Tabs: how did the interview go?

Ex; hope your pains ease up for you

Jenny; good idea with the dieting...I did same thing and dropped close to 10lbs.

Kelly, glad your bleeding had stopped. Mine stops until i spend time on my feet then starts back up again but just like watery spotting and dark like older blood.

Carrie, wtg with sticking to the quitting. Its really the best thing for improving your life. And the ewcm I think is a good thing...I would imagine that is what the mucus plug is made of somehow?

Sorry if I missed anyone...not feeling great. Nose is stuffy, but can still smell...what's up with that? My sore throat is better and am using Airborne to try and nip it in the bud so I won't need to take a bunch of cold medicines. Since I quit smoking I get sick less often and get over it faster (good news for you carrie :thumbup:

I am having some twinges in the general area of my ovaries. And have gotten a few shooting pains straight down to my crotch...weird. bbs are getting tender and heavy...that could just mean I am gonna af early since my cycle has been so screwed up. We shall see. Tell me what you all think?


----------



## tabs46001

Ex Carrie is right that is exactly what it felt like when i would have galstones mine got so bad i started having attacks that felt like i was having a heart attack they did an ultrasound and my gallbladder was filled they had to do an emergency surgery to remove my gallbladder. The doctor said it is very common after women have their first child. I was 22 when I had mine out.


----------



## tabs46001

The update on me is the interview went really good I won't find out for a few days yet though. I still have not seen af i will be a day late tomorrow but dont get too excited i am still getting bfn but at the same time i am only 9 dpo because i ovulated so late. I almost wish she would show her face so i could get out of limbo and start fresh it would be better if I had something to go on like a faint line or something but all i have is bfn and no af and symptoms that could go with either. Limbo is so over rated lol How is everyone doing who all is left in limbo with me : )


----------



## Kelly9

ex same as carrie and tabs, I had the gallbladder pain on my right and it went to my shoulder and back and across my stomach it cam win waves for 4-6 hours with the one attack I had. AT first I thought it was really bad heart burn. I didn't have my gallbladder out though, I was 16 weeks pregnant with my son so I also turned down pain killers. I think it was worse then labour! 

Jenny I'd love a happy outcome from this cycle, though I don't expect it. It's nice to be able to remain somewhat stress free in the tww knowing our odds of conceiving. No signs of the witch starting for me :) Am really thinking my body is sorting out FINALLY!

My throat is sore and my nose is stuffier now plus headache, thank you Skyler for making your mama sick with 2 more work days left till the weekend! :wacko:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Morning Girls x

Kelly & Tabs, My gallbladder attacks were the same! When they started I always knew I was in for at least 4 hours of pain! And I agree worse than the labour pains I had!

Lil, I think it must be something to do with the mucus plug with me, as it only happens when pregnant, just wanted to make sure tho. The quitting smoking is going well but now I have got a cough!! The twinges your getting sounds very promising, I had similar, mine were like shooting pains from my belly button going down, I only remember it happening once during my TWW then 9dpo I had cramps like AF was due to start anytime but now I am convinced that was implantation!! Plus your bb symptoms, it all looks good in my opinion hun xx


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks Carrie, its hard to know whats going on with the cold I caught...hubby got me sick and am miserable. Had that shooting pain 2 times last night while sitting. only lasted a second but was enough to have me flinch and once used some creative language haha. I just want to nip this cold in the bud as fast as I can so I don't have to be on cold medicine for long.

by the by, also getting brown spotting with ewcm mixed in last night...looked it up and everything said either ovulation bleeding or implantation bleeding...well would think its late for the first and early for the latter so guess its a wait and see.


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Thank you for sharing your story with me hun. I keep getting this pain every so often, it's not really bad but I don't have a very strong pain threshold to begin with. Last night was awful! I couldn't get comfy in bed and was awake until stupid o clock this morning. The pain was the same as yours, in the middle of my stomach which affected my back and shoulder blades. It doesn't seem half as bad today though so I might just wait it out before wasting doctors time. 

Lil: Thank you hun :hugs: They are not as bad today. :) Another good note is that AF is on her way out! :happydance: 

tabs: I haven't got any children and I'm 22 aswell. I really hope it's not that though. :( Glad your interview went well hun. Good luck! :dust:

Kelly: Wow, seems Gallstone's are a popular thing? I'm hoping it's not that though, would much rather it be an Ulcer that just needs Antiobiotics to clear it.


----------



## tabs46001

Ok its 10dpo for me today and 1 day late but still bfn limbo is the worst..lol no signs of af i had cramps last week like she was coming but they went away and haven't made another appearance. Sore throat is better but nose is stuffy now lol still get the uterine pressure now and then. Doc says if i havent started by mid week next week to come in for some tests. Ready to know something and my body is holding out on telling me the answer lol


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: I really hope AF stays away and you get some blood tests done and they show a nice BFP :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Ok its 10dpo for me today and 1 day late but still bfn limbo is the worst..lol no signs of af i had cramps last week like she was coming but they went away and haven't made another appearance. Sore throat is better but nose is stuffy now lol still get the uterine pressure now and then. Doc says if i havent started by mid week next week to come in for some tests. Ready to know something and my body is holding out on telling me the answer lol

Well if you ovulated late that could be your answer...its good that you had cramps a week ago and then nothing...that's what i had with last pregnancy.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

ex, glad your feeling better hun, i too hope its not gallstones xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

ok im eating chicken fried rice and onion rings for BREAKFAST!! urghhhhhh, i really fancied it now I just feel sick bleurghhhhhhhh


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Thank you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## tabs46001

Ya i even went and bought my tampons last week cause i figured im out but she never showed her face i dont know whether to be excited she isn't showing up or worry that it could mean my cycle is more messed up than i thought. The real worry is i read that late ovulators have alot of trouble with miscarriages happening quite a bit : ( i just want to know something already lol my bb's are tender too but i get that with af so who knows at this point.


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: Hope you feel better soon hun :o xx

tabs: Hope you find out one way or another soon what's going on. Hopefully it's good news though. :D


----------



## lilblossom

too funny Carrie...we need a button to push like facebook where we can like a comment :haha:


----------



## tabs46001

That is hilarious when i was prego with my son i made my husband go get me bread and butter pickles because i was craving them this was at midnight so he goes brings them back open the jar and the smell of them makes me run to the bathroom lol good luck with the cravings interfering with your morning sickness haha : )


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Lol, we do Lil, I think Ive just kick started my morning sickness!! I used to love chicken fried rice, but usually in the evenings Lol xx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Eurghh Tabs, Pickled Onions eurghh dont Lol x


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Got to drive into the city centre now to pick up some parking permits for my mum, this will be a challenge with no ciggies!!! Catch you all later xx


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie: You'll be fine hun. Tuesday just gone marked 6 weeks since I quit smoking :D Have fun xx


----------



## tabs46001

I must say it did kinda give me a lil hope last night i had got bratwurst to make and i had been craving them and my husband had been bugging me to make them so i did last night as soon as i cut into the onion the whole house smelled like onions and it was right in my face i couldnt get rid of it and it was making me sick. I finished them and let my husband have them all i couldnt stand it anymore i went upstairs to bed and could still smell the damn onions lol


----------



## Kelly9

I get weird shooting pains to but af always came so I try to ignore them. When I was of though I would randomly get weird nerve pulling like pains. 

I had such horrible ms with my last pregnancy but I'd easily take it if it meant I was pg. 

Tabs hope you get an answer soon. 

My temp went up again though ff didn't flag ovulation cause all my other temps before I o'd but I'm 3 dpo. Not spotting or signs of the witch!


----------



## tabs46001

My temps have stayed up too but is it true that your temps can stay up until 18 dpo and you can still get af. I am new to charting but my normal pre o temps are always in the low 96 degrees but ever since o they have been in the high 97 to mid 98 degrees range. Is this good?? Lol


----------



## Kelly9

Well if you're only 10dpo then yes they won't drop until the day before or day of or day after af shows unless your temps are like mine after labour they stayed high through two bleeds but finally dropped the day of ovulation and are now back up to post o temps like they should be. It will be a relief for me if my temps drop when af comes this time cause then my body will be acting like it should.


----------



## mommyof_4

My temps are still high, it's cycle day 29 for me. Still dont know if I O'd on day 16 or day 22? But I am waiting til after the weekend. Probably next wednesday. How are the other 2ww ladies holding out??


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs, have you tested again? Anxious to see your results! FYI, my temps were high this past cycle...99.2F, really high! But they went back down gradually before AF arrived and bursted my bubble of hope. Mine went up after O and then up again, which is supposed to be a sign of conception...I still wonder if I conceived but didn't successfully implant. It would make sense. Anyway! If the temps stay up and AF doesn't come, then it's time to dance. :happydance: :hugs:

Kelly, sounds promising!! FX'ed that this is finally your return to normalcy!

Carrie, :haha: Amused by your little fried rice saga. 

Ex, CD4 today....almost time to gear up for some serious :sex: this month!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny: We are prepared for some serious :sex: this month :haha: Let's catch that egg girl! :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

I will be right behind you as soon as af shows her face : ) i dont think it happened this cycle so just waiting on af but we shall see...


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: You are not out until AF arrives :D


----------



## lilblossom

Well I am home from work and thinking about taking a nap until hubby gets home..gonna convince him to grill the steaks I bought then will veg out on sofa watching Grey's Anatomy tonight. This cold is really taking its toll on me. But again still can smell stuff and usually when my nose is all stuffy with a cold taste and smell disappear for a while. In fact my nose is getting raw from blowing it. 

Will check back in later or if can't sleep haha


----------



## Excalibur

Lil: Sorry to hear your cold is making you feel rubbish hun. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Kelly9

My cold is making my nose raw to and though it's runny and slightly blocked I can still taste for now. I was sent home from work today and doubt I'll be going in tomorrow as they've told me they don't want to get sick lol. 

Also maybe bad news but I have some brown creamy cm/spotting :( I am hoping it's just Ovulation spotting, can you get that 3 days after the fact? But I've never had it before even when on the clomid so I'm thinking the witch will be showing super early again. I'm just praying she's not here till monday or that the tinged cm goes away and is from ovulation as odd as that would be for me.


----------



## tabs46001

ok so omg omg i have a faint line. I am trying to not be too excited cause it wasn't fmu to ill have to test in the morning and see if its accurate but i had been using the dollar store ones and this morning there was a faint very very faint something but it didnt come up til like 11 min so i was like nope evap well i went to the store and my back was killing me just from walking around the store i went to the bathroom and i had a lot of cm when i wiped so i got a box of frer i have heard you guys say how accurate they were and instantly as soon as i stuck the stick down on the counter there was a faint second line and i was talking to my husband was like i think i am going crazy but it never went away and got a little darker. Still not getting my hopes but it is just one test in the evening instead of fmu but its hope its a faint line that you dont even have to hold up to the light lol just had to share my hope because i cant tell anyone else not until this is for sure and permanent. ill test in the morning and post what happens but please say a prayer for me ladies. oh how do you put pics on here i've never done it before ??


----------



## Kelly9

Yes get a pic on here! Click on "go advanced" then find the little "paperclip" icon and attach. I hope you get a darker line tomorrow. FYI I always get darker lines on pg tests with second morning urine.


----------



## tabs46001

i just couldnt believe it cause i have been taking one every morning with the cheapies and hadn't seen anything and i was at the store and i was thinking about how carrie had said she had negative and a few days later a straight positive and i decided what the hell ill get a box of frer and i vowed it was my last prego tests i was buying this cycle. i have been praying so hard for this i am trying to not get too excited but i havent had a line like that. And i dont think it was an evap because it showed up instantly and got darker but still faint. i am just praying for that second line in the morning too it was be amazing : ) : )


----------



## tabs46001

i cant get a non blurry on my camera ggrr i will try on my hubbys phone when he gets home from work evap lines arent colored are they arent they clear this is the color just faint


----------



## mojojojo563

welp I'm out looks like AF has came for a visit... But at least I know everything is still working this will only be my 2nd AF since my MC in Dec it took me awhile to get my 1st one. Sooo soon as this is over its game on. I am kind of upset but, I am happy my body is still working and all is well. So anyone in for an April BFP???


----------



## tabs46001

ok this is it please say you can see it and im not crazy lol
 



Attached Files:







100_3868.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dahlia2007

Tabs! I hope you get your clear second line in the morning! HOW EXCITING!

Lil- I hope you feel better soon. At least you have your Grey's so make you feel better : )
And Kelly you as well. I don't know about that spotting like that, but I def hope it's not AF


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Tabs!! Im getting excited for you!! How many dpo are you now ?? The first test I took at 11dpo had the faintest of lines, so faint I had to look very close, but it was there, I actually put a pic up of it somewhere on this thread, not sure of the page but it was sunday 4th if you wanna do some comparing, altho the picture was blurry and hardly showed it up! My boyfriend could also see the line but I wanted more and went straight back out to buy a digital, which came up pregnant!! Neither was fmu ... Cant wait to hear about tomorrows test hun :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dahlia2007

I see something


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Me too ...


----------



## Dahlia2007

mojojojo563 said:


> welp I'm out looks like AF has came for a visit... But at least I know everything is still working this will only be my 2nd AF since my MC in Dec it took me awhile to get my 1st one. Sooo soon as this is over its game on. I am kind of upset but, I am happy my body is still working and all is well. So anyone in for an April BFP???

Sorry Mojo,
How many DPO are you? I know it sucks but you're right about knowing that your body is working right


----------



## tabs46001

here is a better one this is what showed up instantly : )
 



Attached Files:







100_3876.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well for sure that's it tabs!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

I am 10 dpo today but i am only 1 day late today i ovulated late..


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Tabs hunni You got your :bfp: Congratulations !! xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

get on the ticker train! lol


----------



## tabs46001

I am going to wait until the fmu test after that i will get my hopes up i just can't let myself believe it quite yet. I took another one it came with 3 and there was too a faint line but it was much fainter this one you had to hold up to the light but it was also diluted from me trying to have to pee again i was excited til that one wasn't as exciting so i am going to try to keep it in until the morning then see what happens. Everyone pray really hard for me : ) : )


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Dahlia, I just love our tickers lol


----------



## mojojojo563

Tabs looks like a :bfp::test::dust::happydance:


Dahlia This is going to sound crazy but Im not really sure when I Ovulate?? Since my cycles are so off. I use my chart and try to catch the egg that way... This month after AF is gone I am going to try the OPK and see what happens. My AF normally only last 5 days. Then I guess the rest of the month will be alot of :sex: going on lol.


----------



## mojojojo563

My chart has nothing listed in the DPO part guess the chart system needs a couple more cycles to get a good reading? Not sure But, I will be working hard on my little bean this month and I hope for a BFP the Beginning of April..:flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yeah Mojo, OPKs are the way to go. I know you'll have some better luck with them


----------



## mojojojo563

I have never used them when should you start to try to use them I guess how may days after AF is gone should I try to do them and when is the best time morning?? I have 30 of them right now I just want to be sure that I use them at the right time...
With both my last preg we never used anything just tried and it happened this time it may take a little more time. I was thinking I was for sure going to get a BFP since we BD everyother day but I guess I missed it... :(


----------



## mojojojo563

You will likely be most fertile between
Thursday March 22, 2012 and Monday March 26, 2012

If you conceived this cycle your estimated due date would be
December 13, 2012 

This is what I got My cycle length is 32


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs thats a bfp congrats.

I checked out my cervix and it's open with red around the os, I'm going to start bleeding again. I am so sick of this. I just want it to end NOW. Once I start bleeding I'm not doing temps or opks again unless I see clear signs of ov. I am certain I ovulated 3 days ago I don't doubt that but this is ridiculous. I just hope that full flow holds off till monday for clinic calling reasons.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Tabs thats a bfp congrats.
> 
> I checked out my cervix and it's open with red around the os, I'm going to start bleeding again. I am so sick of this. I just want it to end NOW. Once I start bleeding I'm not doing temps or opks again unless I see clear signs of ov. I am certain I ovulated 3 days ago I don't doubt that but this is ridiculous. I just hope that full flow holds off till monday for clinic calling reasons.

Kelly; I hate that you are having so much trouble. Our bodies are so fickle after mc :hugs: fxed flow holds out til after you can make calls.


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: Congratulations on your BFP hun :happydance: 

Jozie: Sorry to hear AF came hun, I'm with you for an April BFP :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

ok this morning results are still too inconclusive for me to get excited i took it at 5am and there was a very very faint line but it was less noticeable than the one last night. I used a couple opk strips since the doc said they cant distinguish between hcg and lh surge and all three off them have a faint second line but that is still inconclusive because you can get second lines on opk before af shows up so i am going to re test this evening after holding it in for a few hours and let you know but considering they say your levels double every 48 hours it could not show up darker until tomorrow morning. i am trying to not get my hopes up or get disappointed after this mornings test i am kinda in like a super duper limbo on this one : (


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: Fingers crossed for those lines getting darker! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

I hope so too i have been having back pain and heartburn and that little thing in your head that says hey stop eating your full has disappeared lol it would definitely be amazing i just have to be sure before i let myself think it is positive.


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: Yeah I know what you mean hun. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :dust: and toes.. ;) xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Jozie- yes those hsould be your fertile times. And the rule with OPK is that the line must be as dark, or darker than the control line. 

Tabs- you're in my thoughts. Will yo test later today or wait. It might be best to just wait until tomorrow. FX


----------



## tabs46001

I am going to go get a three pack when i get off work then i will test tonight just because i know i wont be able to stand waiting and then i will test fmu tomorrow and sunday but with everything we have been through i am gonna need a pretty positive test before i get excited...


----------



## Vesper_

Fingers crossed for you tabs. 

I haven't been on in a couple of days as work has been so busy but was really sad to read about Kat, wishing u all the best hun xxx

How is everyone else doing? 
I'm having a crappy day, feeling really fed up and like I can't cope with things, I'm now about 5dpo (I think) and no real symptoms yet of anything. Tomorrow is the day where OH sees his son and I'm really getting myself upset about it all, we just got back from a shop where he stopped to look at toys for his son and was going to buy him an Easter egg, and I got really upset, I feel so bad and ir apologized but I just feel so bad and so selfish, I felt so upset he was buying things for his boy and I'm stood there thinking... I want my baby... Felt like he was rubbing it in my face... I know that's not really the case but...god I feel like such a bad person.... god I'm messed up today...


----------



## Excalibur

My new OPK's came today :happydance: Can't wait to start using them next week! Hopefully my BBT will arrive on Monday morning! :D


----------



## lilblossom

Yesterday I had a short reprieve from the spotting but back today, dark brown/rust color with some cm mixed in...very tired, sick still and not sleeping well. I am not paying too much attention to my temps for the last 2 mornings because of being sick and not sleeping well, and this morning actually forgot to take it til after I used the bathroom.

Suppose to work tonight and and not looking forward to it at all. Oh well. No more feeling sorry for myself...ending this pity party:cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Lil: Aww hun, sounds like you are going through a tough time at the moment with being ill etc. I really hope you feel better soon :hugs: Hopefully you feel ill for a good reason? ;)


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Lil: Aww hun, sounds like you are going through a tough time at the moment with being ill etc. I really hope you feel better soon :hugs: Hopefully you feel ill for a good reason? ;)

I am either ill because I caught it from my husband which is quite likely since he was sick during my O time and a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do...or I am ill because I work in retail and people go shopping no matter how sick they are...we carry no medicines, no tissues, no humidifiers or any other item people would need to recover from colds yet I get customers at my register all the time who will cough or sneeze directly into their hands if they even bother to cover their mouth at all then reach into their wallet with their germ filled hand and hand me the now germ ridden money.....I use anti bacterial gel under the counter countless times through out the day but still here I sit, with a kleenex sticking out of my nose to ease the discomfort I feel, breathing out of my mouth cause it hurts otherwise and wishing for a full couple hours of uninterrupted sleep. Guess I wasn't through complaining huh?


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil: Aww hun, sounds like you are going through a tough time at the moment with being ill etc. I really hope you feel better soon :hugs: Hopefully you feel ill for a good reason? ;)
> 
> I am either ill because I caught it from my husband which is quite likely since he was sick during my O time and a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do...or I am ill because I work in retail and people go shopping no matter how sick they are...we carry no medicines, no tissues, no humidifiers or any other item people would need to recover from colds yet I get customers at my register all the time who will cough or sneeze directly into their hands if they even bother to cover their mouth at all then reach into their wallet with their germ filled hand and hand me the now germ ridden money.....I use anti bacterial gel under the counter countless times through out the day but still here I sit, with a kleenex sticking out of my nose to ease the discomfort I feel, breathing out of my mouth cause it hurts otherwise and wishing for a full couple hours of uninterrupted sleep. Guess I wasn't through complaining huh?Click to expand...

I don't agree with people not covering their mouth when they sneeze/cough if they are ill..well..regardless wether they are ill or not, or they should carry a tissue around with them rather than spreading their germs onto others! Hope you manage to get the couple of hours sleep you want hun and hope you feel better soon. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kelly9

Lil we really are a matching pair. I got a drink today and paid with change but I sneezed before so I told the girl taking my money to wash her hands after cause I was sick. I don't want to give this nasty bug to anyone. I didn't go to work today. 

I feel like I'm loosing my mind. I know I'm not coping well or handling things well these days and I take it out on my son an husband and I hate that I'm doing this but I can't seem to stop. If just one thing will go my way I know it will do a lot for how I'm feeling these days. My body just won't cooperate. The one thing I want more then anything else in this world is to be pregnant again and I can't move on with that until I stop bleeding. I may have to go on the bcp again for a while but I really don't want to. I don't want to push off our frozen transfer. My spotting hasn't turned into bleeding yet but it's picked up some so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## tabs46001

I am at work getting so antsy i just want to get off already so i can go to the drug store lol is anyone else feeling like today is going super super slow : (


----------



## lilblossom

I saw you posted tabs and I was looking for your pic :haha: and yeah the day is just creeping by since I called out of work...glad I did too cause I just took my temp and it's over 99. and I am a low temp person...rarely every at what they call normal. Usually when I have a fever though I have chills and can't get warm but it's actually the opposite..I am resisting the urge to change into cooler clothes. Have also had cramping today...dull achy cramps going down my hips...the spotting is getting lighter again though. 

I also have a question...I checked myself a bit ago and noticed my cervix had actually dropped down really low and was so surprised how low it was i didn't notice if it was firm or not so checked again few mins later and it was really high...Has that ever happened to anyone else? I will make myself nuts by the time this tww is over. I have moments where I know this is it, we did it. In fact one of the nights after dh and I bded I remember laying down to go to sleep and having this feeling of absolute certainty that we did it...I end up ovulating 2 days later according to ff so doesn't make much sense. But when I get these cramps and I wipe and see the brown/rust colored blood with cm mixed in I get so confused and discouraged. I wonder if I wouldn't be going as crazy if I hadn't gotten sick and wasn't kind of stuck just sitting around doing nothing.

And ending my rant because i am sure you are all tired of reading my rambling thoughts.:hugs::cry:


----------



## Kelly9

My temp was super high today to, not feverish but I've never had a temp that high even when pregnant but I know it's from being sick. My cervix when I checked it yesterday was super low like down towards my bum. My cm/spotting or whatever you call it isn't blood coloured though it's brown or tan coloured. Still hasn't turned into flow yet so keeping fingers crossed it won't for 4 or 5 more days yet. I am cramping some today though :(


----------



## Kelly9

lil are you going by 2dpo? I just looked at your chart and I think it's very possible and likely that you ovulated only 2 days ago and not on the 4th.


----------



## lilblossom

I am not certain which day it was...I just figure I will wait it out and if this isn't my af showing up way early then will test next weekend. I kept thinking that maybe my egg was having trouble getting out cause was having a lot of ovulation pains for couple days but ff said I did it on sunday. This is my first complete chart so really don't have anything to measure it against other than the fact that before my mc I was pretty regular with a 26 - 28 day cycle.


----------



## Kelly9

Well time will tell I guess. It'll get easier to tell whats going on once you get a few cycles to compare to. I think I have 2 years worth of cycles now.


----------



## Excalibur

Hope you ladies feel better soon. Sending you both big :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

So i took a test earlier this evening and it was bfn : ( I don't know what is going on apparently I had a false positive. I know it wasn't an evap because it came up instantly and was pink . .. now i am all in a bad mood and still feel pregnant and no signs of af still My body has decided its going to be my own worst enemy : ( I wasn't expecting to get pregnant this cycle but I sure could have accepted the let down alot easier if I hadn't got a random positive test. Anyone have this happen before??? I am going to test fmu tomorrow but i am doubting there will be a difference.


----------



## Kelly9

I know someone who got a positive on two frers (in the same pack) but the line wasn't where it should have been in the window it was off to the side some. Did you use two different brands or were they the same?


----------



## Dahlia2007

darnit Tabs, I wish I knew what the deal was. I am hoping that will change to a pink line again tomorrow. All I can say is "google" for the answer for others who it's happened to.


----------



## mojojojo563

Tabs i would retest again that test I could see two lines!!! I would get a digital pregnancy test they are the best. I wish you lots of 
.:dust::dust:


I so wanted a BFP for March but AF dropped by for a visit so I am going to ttc again after she packs her bags and takes a hike.


----------



## Kelly9

^ was get a digi that'll tell you one way or the other.

I guess I'm still not out, haven't had any spotting since the afternoon. I'm just happy I'm not full on bleeding yet. Still hoping it holds off till next week.


----------



## lilblossom

Feeling much better this morning and want to thank you for all the nice things you said and apologize for my whining. Hang in there Tabs, many people get negs and are still preg...depends on the sensitivity of the test.

Hope everyone is doing ok today


----------



## tabs46001

They were all first response that I took i had heard so many good things about them I usually use the Answers brand but I had that one that had an instant second line that was in fact pink but a bit fainter than the control line and you didn't even have to put it under light the one i took after that had a fainter line than that but you could see a line if you put it under light but the one this morning was snow white. I am going to get an answers brand today and wait a few days to know for sure but still no af or signs of her back to the limbo arena for me : (


----------



## tabs46001

This is probably a silly question but does anyone think i would be jinxing myself if I put in my order on my website for my next cycle opk's and hcg tests I get paid twice a month so to get them by when i will probably need them I should probably order now. It would be being safe rather than sorry. I think I will than one can only hope i wasted money : )


----------



## lilblossom

nah I think it could be the opposite...you order them now then maybe not need em and have to try to sell em off.

Sorry this morning's test was a negative...hold on a couple days and try again.


----------



## Excalibur

tabs: Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun :hugs: 

Lil: Glad you are feeling better today hun :D 

My BBT came this afternoon!!!! :happydance: I join the Charters tomorrow :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs I did the same with the opks, I ordered 50 of them (cause I still had 20 left) and 50 pg tests even though I'll bee doing FET long before I run out, I figured murphys law would have me order just as many as I needed for a month or two instead of way to many and then I'd have to order more. I hope you have better luck with the other pg tests. At this point I think I'd just pick up a digi. 

Still blood and spotting FREE!!!! I officially have had my longest lp since having my baby girl... and I'm only 5dpo, god thats pathetic. Am hoping to continue without spotting. I've taken my panty liner off so we shall see.


----------



## tabs46001

I ordered them today and the website is always super quick with orders so I should have it by Tuesday and ill have plenty of tests to show me it didn't happen this month lol I still don't understand quite what is going on but I have had some cramping today so maybe af is on her way three days late. I have been overly exhausted to and having back aches I hope I start soon though just so I can start fresh. I ordered pre seed with my tests so that will be something new to throw into the effort lol


----------



## Kelly9

I don't want to mention this but any change you could have had a chemical? 

I just checked my cervix, I have lots of tacky cm and it's a tan colour but not dark, couldn't see if Os was closed but it may have been and my cervix is low which it is supposed to be after ovulation, so I don't think I'll have anymore spotting at least till tonight, didn't see any blood at the os either so maybe it'll hold off even longer. I'm taking it as a positive sign. Now I have a house to clean before friends come over tomorrow and my 19 month old FINALLY fell asleep.

ANyone have any tricks or suggestions for unstuffing a plugged up nose?


----------



## tabs46001

I thought about that too but even a chemical i would think would have more than one positive test randomly. I will just have to wait it out.

The kleenex with vicks always does wonders for me if its your toddler Boogie wipes are my best friend with him they are the most amazing thing ever lol


----------



## tabs46001

Ladies if I ovulated on February 28th and my Af was due March 7th would I know by now or would my hcg even have a chance to start putting levels out? With me ovulating so late I have heard that chemical pregnancies are common when you ovulate that late. Hopefully next cycle it comes earlier but I cant start ttc next cycle if my cycle doesn't ever start ggrrr lol


----------



## tabs46001

well i think i may be out soon ladies : ( i started getting crampy at the store earlier and when i wiped after using the restroom when i got home there was like pink twinged cm. I have never had that before but it is most likely the witch ..its on next month ; )


----------



## mommyof_4

So I am 9dpo and I just got a BFP!!!!!! Oh my goodness!!!! I am so thrilled and so nurvious too!!! It was pretty dark for 9dpo! If I know how to add a photo I could!!


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs onward and upward with the next cycle. I'd say you would know by now but I'd also say that you may have had a chemical maybe not. It's hard to tell. 

Congrats mommy.


----------



## meandrod

mommyof_4 said:


> So I am 9dpo and I just got a BFP!!!!!! Oh my goodness!!!! I am so thrilled and so nurvious too!!! It was pretty dark for 9dpo! If I know how to add a photo I could!!

Lucky you!! Congrats! Congrats!


----------



## Dahlia2007

CONGRATULATIONS Mommy! I have been seeing/hearing a lot of early pink lines at B&B lately! How do you feel?

Sorry for your AF tabs, but as you said you're ready for a BFP here coming up!

Kelly, glad your heavy flow is staying away and hopefully she stays away for a long time! As for stuffy nose, I recommend sleeping with your head elevated (using pillows). That's all I got for you unless you take some sort of medicine


----------



## mojojojo563

congrats on the BFP mommy of 4!!!:happydance:


Tabs we get to both be in the BFP for April I'm right there with you and I think Ex is too. We will all get our BFP soon. I know I'll be putting alot more time DTD after AF is gone lol!!! :sex::dust::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Congrats Mommyof4 on your bfp

Tabs sorry to hear about af but like you said nice fresh cycle

Ex glad to hear your therm came today

Kelly happy to hear you are doing good without spotting. 

Me and dh are getting some painting and flooring done but really tired. All though I feel better i am tiring easy....colds haha


----------



## tabs46001

Congrats on the BFP!!!
I didn't get Af i am more confused lol I had the pink twinged cm and then got these super bad cramps like really bad so i went and laid down went to the bathroom nothing on pad and nothing when i wiped for the rest of the evening so i dunno what the witch is up to she is sure being sneaky about it..lol As for now the cramps subsided by back is killing me and I took off the pad cause there is nothing happening. I also took my temp when i woke up since it was right there by the bed and I have had a stuffy/runnny nose so thought i might have a fever and it was the exact opposite my temp has plummeted its lower than it has been since i started charting. I am gonna try not to worry or stress and let the witch show herself in time lol I am glad my mood is better : )


----------



## mojojojo563

Tabs if AF doesnt come Id retest again it cant hurt


----------



## meandrod

9 dpo today ladies and brown spotting. Fingers crossed that it's IB. AF not due for 4 days. Baby dust to all.....i'm feeling great about a March BFP.


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs if your temp plummeted then af may well show up very soon so keep some supplies with you just in case. 

April bfp means likely a January baby so no birthday on or before Christmas which in my opinion is great. I am hoping very strongly for an April bft too ladies!


----------



## tabs46001

ya now i am very curious to see what tomorrow brings after this eventful day also super curious to see what my temp is after today's plummet lol


----------



## Krippy

I was wondering if I could join you ladies. I am on CD 2 and we are back on the TTC wagon this month and really hoping for our rainbow BFP. We lost our son just a few short days before he was born in September and through some medical problems leading to a Hashimoto's diagnosis we are able to TTC again. 

I am sorry for the losses of your angels. This makes us very special mommies and I would be grateful to join you as I really need the support restarting our journey after our last early loss at 5 weeks.

Hope to chat with you all soon...My name is Kristin btw.


----------



## tabs46001

Hi Kristin 
Sorry for your loss you are definitely in the right place we have very good bfp vibes here 
: )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Phew, had quite a bit of reading to do today! :coffee: Been occupied the last few days!

Tabs, oh what a saga! In my honest opinion, it does sound like a chem. :cry: Anxious to hear updates from you though. :hugs:

Mommy, congrats on your :bfp:!! :happydance: I'm so jealous...good jealous though! :hugs:

Lil, hope you're feeling better. Being sick is the PITS! We've had a lot of pollen here lately, so we're getting our fair share of tickley noses & burning eyes. 

Kelly, phew, glad the witch has held off. FX'ed for you!!

Carrie, hope you're being strong & doing well with no smoking! 

Dahlia, how are you feeling?

Kristin, welcome! :wave: Hope there's a :bfp: waiting for us in April!!!!! 

I know Kat is probably lurking in here, so just know that you are certainly in my thoughts & prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Kristin I am so very sorry for you loss :hugs: both of them. Is the diagnosis of hashimoto's a genetic thing? Sorry for the bluntness of the question, we lost our daughter to a sacrococcygeal teratoma 8 weeks ago.


----------



## Krippy

Don't worry about being blunt...I don't mind. Hashimoto's is an auto-immune disorder causing hypothyroidism, but I only developed this after having RJ...That is why it has taken us so long to get back on to TTC. It has been a roller coaster of tests, etc. since RJ has passed but they still do not know what caused his death.

I am sorry for your loss of Hannah...Is sacrococcygeal teratoma genetic? Do they think that they can prevent it in your coming pregnancies?

Thank you Tabs and Jenny for the warm welcome! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Mommy: Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: 

Tabs: Sorry AF showed up hun, here's to an April BFP!! :dust:

Jozie: I am definetly in for an April BFP! Bring them on!!!! :thumbup:

Lil: Thank you hun, I now have my first ever temp charted :haha: Ooo the painting and flooring sounds nice, hope you don't tire yourself out too much hun. 

Meandrod: Ooo Fingers crossed it's IB! :dust:

Kelly: Let's get those April BFP's! ;)

Kristen: Welcome to the thread :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Well the witch showed up with a vengeance last night well early this morning so its cd 1 for me. As much as I thought it would be depressing when she came I am actually the opposite. I have a very good feeling about next cycle. My opk's should be here by Tuesday with the pre seed I ordered and I think we are gonna have alot of BFP's come April. I am actually kinda excited to see af it was almost a relief its the normalist thing my body has done since the m/c and it means i am on schedule again since she only showed up 2 days later than expected and this gives me a whole other month to look back on for my charting I feel like I have all the resources I need for this cycle instead of coming in halfway through last cycle : ) Time to start talking to our uterus's again lmao


----------



## Krippy

Glad you are feeling hopeful Tabs! I felt the exact same way when AF arrived for me on Friday...we are only 2 days apart in our cycle and I think April will be an amazing month for us. :) GL with the preseed and OPKs...I hope they are useful for you! 

:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

I'm hoping we all get a BFP in lucky April, would be a lovely Birthday present to me from you all! ;)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Kristen, sorry I misread that I though your said your little boy had the illness. I hope you can find answers. SCT's are not genetic at all and are very rare so we has as much of a chance of having another child with one as anyone else which is a relief. Our daughter died from a complication of the surgery she had while inside me, but without the surgery she wouldn't have survived much longer so it was our only chance. 

My temp dropped this morning to 36.22 so maybe witch tonight or tomorrow? No signs of spotting or anything so hoping for tomorrow or the next day at the earliest. I am happy to have made it this far every extra day I get is a success.


----------



## tabs46001

Ex I feel very good for all of us this cycle. I have been withholding from my hubby so he will be more than happy to accommodate when its o time lmao... My son's birthday is in April so it would be a nice birthday present for him as well : )


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Ex I feel very good for all of us this cycle. I have been withholding from my hubby so he will be more than happy to accommodate when its o time lmao... My son's birthday is in April so it would be a nice birthday present for him as well : )

I have a good feeling for us all aswell. Aww bless. What date is your Son's birthday hun? :D


----------



## tabs46001

It is April 19th he will be 2 : )


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> It is April 19th he will be 2 : )

Aww bless :) Mine is 26th x


----------



## Kelly9

No af yet but lots of wet cm, keep thinking it's the witch only to check and its clear discharge. Starting to feel a bit better to, still congested but not as much and headache seems to be gone. I hope I'm even better tomorrow cause I have to work, I'd really like to not have the witch while working to so if she didn't show I would be happy.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly: Really hope the witch stays away for you hun.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ex, I do to but I was hoping to make it till monday so I won't freak out as much about it if she does come.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly: Monday isn't that far away, hopefully she'll stay away beyond Monday ;)


----------



## tabs46001

Hope the witch stays away for you and you get to feeling better Kelly : )


----------



## tabs46001

Was anyone who had to have a natural m/c first af after really painful? It actually feels just like when i had the m/c I am even passing clots like when I had it too. Is this normal? My mom thinks the clots are just what didn't come out with the m/c since they didn't do a d&c but she has never had a m/c before so I wanted to get some advice...


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sorry you are having a tough AF. My first period after my D&C was just a bit heavier, but I didn't have any cramping. It may just be your body regulating again.


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Was anyone who had to have a natural m/c first af after really painful? It actually feels just like when i had the m/c I am even passing clots like when I had it too. Is this normal? My mom thinks the clots are just what didn't come out with the m/c since they didn't do a d&c but she has never had a m/c before so I wanted to get some advice...

My first AF wasn't overly painful but I did pass small clots hun, I think you're right and it is just what didn't come out with the MC. Hope it doesn't cause you too much discomfort hun :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I had a painful first bleed with clots and it was way heavier. Keep an eye on it and if you develop a fever go to the docs.


----------



## lilblossom

Mine was also heavier than normal with lots of cramping, clots and lasted much longer than normal. 

Well our walls were painted, floors look great and most of our stuff is put away. My back is killing me and am exhausted but it was well worth it:)


----------



## Krippy

Mine has been heavy with clots as well but just for one day...It is already slowing down and I am only CD 3. I should be done by CD 5 and then TTC...So excited but also so nervous that this won't be our cycle. I just feel like I can't wait anymore! But at least I will have fun trying right?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Okay, so we have Ex, Tabs, Kristin, Vesper and Kelly in the runnings for an April BFP....Did I miss anyone??

Ex....We're on CD7 already! Time sure does fly! Looks like we'll be getting anxious the last week of March & very beginning of April. Bet you're excited to try out your new equipment! :happydance:

Tabs, sorry to hear the witch flew in....but like you said, it is refreshing to at least know your body is back to normal. My first AF took 5 weeks to arrive, and my 2nd one was right on time. Although I didn't WANT the 2nd one, I also felt relieved in a way like you to at least know my body is ok. I've read that sometimes your body can take a while to clean itself out. I had a completely natural MC....My body did a great job of sorting itself out in swift timing. Different people's bodies handle it differently, so I wouldn't be surprised by some cramping and clots. :hugs: Hoping this is your month!

Lots of :dust: to everyone in the runnings for April BFP!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm in for april, though not sure if I will do opks or temping, haven't decided. Depending on our frozen cycle we may not be allowed to have unprotected sex though that didn't stop us last time. 

So looks like I've made it to Monday without bleeding!!!! I did have some funny Ovary pains about an hour ago to, whats that about? I am sure I ovulated but my temp was also low today and no period. Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Time sure does fly when you're having fun haha. It's going quite quick this time to be honest. I'm just trying to keep myself as busy as possible, in the middle of knitting a blanket at the moment so that helps to pass the days by. I have already started using my BBT but can't wait to try out my new OPK's :happydance:

Kelly - Glad AF is staying away :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning all. Got a reg doctor appointment later this morning so getting an early start to the day. :coffee: well actually tea as I am not a coffee drinker haha. 

Good luck to those who are coming up on their o day... fxed for everyone. 

Hope all those who have their bfp's are doing well and feeling good.

Me, not too much to report during my tww except that this morning I had a stitch in my side this morning like I had 2 times with last pregnancy and pretty sure had the same thing with my first pregnancy 19 years ago but that was a long time ago:blush: My temp dropped some but since I was sick when I had the high spike I didn't really count that as an accurate temp anyway so may be normal now. I am relieved to say I am feeling so much better today. Nose is still stuffy but so much better. I am thinking I may take my frer on Thursday depending on how I am feeling symptom wise by then. Only have one right now and purposely waiting to buy more so I am not tempted to test earlier.

Anyone else testing this week?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not testing this week but I expect the witch will show before my test date. Now that's it's Monday I can soon switch gears to hoping the witch comes in a few days time like Thursday. That would be a good day. My temp is back up a little from yesterday's big drop. 

And my nose is clear!!!! I still feel a little under the weather but better then the last few days. 

Anyone know if taking Advil can have an affect on
Bbt?


----------



## lilblossom

I don't know about taking meds but I had to retake mine when checking for a fever during the worst of my cold because mouth breathing made my mouth cooler? I guess so if you had been breathing through your mouth just before temping maybe it changed the outcome of it.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kelly glad u reached a milestone! Yay! : ) it's progress. But I hope your LP gets even longer! Dont wish for AF so soon! 

Ex you knit!? I've been dreaming of learning to crochet. I want to be able to crochet a lil hat for baby. There is a shop where I live that offers affordable classes. I might do that in the summer when I don't have work or school

Lil I hope your niggles are a little bean! FX


----------



## Excalibur

Dahlia2007 said:


> Kelly glad u reached a milestone! Yay! : ) it's progress. But I hope your LP gets even longer! Dont wish for AF so soon!
> 
> Ex you knit!? I've been dreaming of learning to crochet. I want to be able to crochet a lil hat for baby. There is a shop where I live that offers affordable classes. I might do that in the summer when I don't have work or school
> 
> Lil I hope your niggles are a little bean! FX

I sure do :D Making a Patchwork Quilt at the moment. Crochet is great, I just started doing Crochet aswell. I taught myself from online videos and tutorials. Good luck! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Well looks like she'll be here sometime today I've had some More wet discharge but it was dark brown so spotting. Ill be calling the clinic tomorrow by the looks of it and I'm excited. I just hope we get offered treatment so I can start looking forward to things again.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey, question! Do a lot of you live in the UK? Some of the lingo reminds me of when I lived in South Africa, which is highly influenced by the British English. Just curious where everyone calls home. 

Kelly, hmm, what you're describing sounds like old blood. Maybe you will have a longer LP this time around after all. 

Went to the gym today! Feel good!


----------



## meandrod

11 dpo today ladies.....BFN :(.........did the qtip test still some brown discharge. I have no clue what to expect.


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear that Meanrod...what is the qtip test btw?


----------



## Krippy

I have been going to the gym lots to Jenny...Lost 1.5 pounds in the last week. Feels great and lovely to get the mind off of TTC for while ;)

Sorry to hear the AF seems like it is around the corner Kelly! Hoping things regulate for you and you will be preggo with your rainbow soon!


----------



## Kelly9

I need to stop updating you all cause I've had no more spotting since this morning. I also just puked several time and have the runs. I was sick with a cold but I'm thinking I either ate something funny or caught another bug, having quiet the GI distress atm but feel better nausea wise since I just puked.

I live in Alberta Canada. I do think this site has mostly UK members though or so it seems.


----------



## pcbs777

Krippy said:


> I have been going to the gym lots to Jenny...Lost 1.5 pounds in the last week. Feels great and lovely to get the mind off of TTC for while ;)
> 
> Sorry to hear the AF seems like it is around the corner Kelly! Hoping things regulate for you and you will be preggo with your rainbow soon!

hahaha lol i did that too, after miscarriage wanted to wait and so to get mind off ttc i joined the gym for 3 months i lost 12.5 ppounds and feel amazing and 

....oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
thank you for all your support everyone!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I'm from the UK :D

pcbs - Congratulations on your BFP! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Vesper_

Hi everyone, how are you all doing today? 
I'm feeling a bit better today. 
I wanted to get some opinions... I'm now about 8dpo and wanted to share some symptoms...
Firstly, at only about 2po I found myself in bed going to sleep and realised I was led on my back and had both my hands on my tummy - this is really unusual for me - I never sleep on my back...And the hands thing I found really weird... Maybe just on my mind?
So since then I've had a few symptoms really usually I'm emotional before AF but nothin really... I've had pulling feeling down in my tummy and almost pin pricks on my left side (ovary area) 
Sorry if TMI but ive also been very wet this month which is unusual, and I've noticed white bumps on my nipples that seem more prominent than before, I've seen bumps before but they weren't white, I thought they were spots! 
I've had terrible back ache for the last 4/5 days as well...And had bad bloating yesterday.
I said I wouldn't symptom spot but I just feel like something is going on, what does everyone think?? 
I think I will wait until Sunday/Monday to test if AF hasn't arrived before then. 
With my last mc I had bloating, headaches and bad back as well as being extremely emotional but I don't have the emotions or headaches this time.... 
Keep fingers crossed for me x


----------



## Excalibur

Vesper - Those could be signs. Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## meandrod

Thanks Krippy! AF is here. :( The qtip test is when when take a qtip and insert it. Usually if AF is approaching there will be a sure sign on the qtip. I also use this to detect fertime CM. I just have a probllem with using my fingers. Lol! Sorry for TMI.


----------



## Excalibur

Meandrod - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Sorry AF got you meanrod! Don't worry about TMI...I absolutely don't mind! FXd for you next cycle sweetie!


----------



## Krippy

Def FXd for you Vesper! Those signs sound really promising! Can't wait for you to test. Keep us update with new symptoms k?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats PCBS! Happy and healthy 9 to you! How wonderful! SO happy! How many DPO are you?

Vesper, the nipples sound good! lol. And the backache as well. My symptoms this time didn't seem like I could get a BFP, but I did! So god luck to you when will you test again?

Kelly- I'm holding out hope for you. And I also hope you get better from your bug. I just started to get a stuffy nose and bothersome throat today : (

Meandrod- sorry for the witch : ( you'll be on the train with the other ladies for an April BFP though!


----------



## Krippy

pcbs777 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I have been going to the gym lots to Jenny...Lost 1.5 pounds in the last week. Feels great and lovely to get the mind off of TTC for while ;)
> 
> Sorry to hear the AF seems like it is around the corner Kelly! Hoping things regulate for you and you will be preggo with your rainbow soon!
> 
> hahaha lol i did that too, after miscarriage wanted to wait and so to get mind off ttc i joined the gym for 3 months i lost 12.5 ppounds and feel amazing and
> 
> ....oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!Click to expand...

Yaaahhhh So happy for you! Love to hear great news! Sending you loads of sticky and positive vibes doll!

And way to go on the 12.5 pounds...You are amazing!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Oh me and hubby bought an elliptical trainer yesterday from Sears. Got a great deal and now I can work out some of this flab and feel good! yay!


----------



## Vesper_

Krippy said:


> Def FXd for you Vesper! Those signs sound really promising! Can't wait for you to test. Keep us update with new symptoms k?

Thanks krippy, had a wave of nausea today also and feel bloated although hungry which seem to cancel each other out lol
I can't wait either although I am nervous... As I type my back is aching and I feel as tho I could go to bed for a nap! 

Dahlia - thanks! The nipples thing is new to me so fingers crossed, I test Sunday/Monday I guess am gonna wait as long as possible 
How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?? :baby:


----------



## tabs46001

Well i had some catching up to do haven't been on in a few days..

Update on me is my son my husband and i all have bronchitis i am on cd3 but no af symptoms from the beginning i cramped cd 1 really bad but nothing after that and now on cd3 i have went down to just spotting so i think i am almost done with the witch. Still feel upbeat about this cycle though should get my opk's in the mail today : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

Aw Tabs, that's terrible. Hope you all can feel better. Chicken noodle soup and stay hydrated! You may ovulate later this month since your sick, so watch out for those OPKs!


----------



## tabs46001

ya last cycle i got the stomach flu i think that is why i ovulated so late last cycle. I am going to start testing in a few days. AF has been different than normal I dunno its not real heavy like i was expecting and no cramps besides that first day so I think i got off easy with my first af. Then again it may just be that I am too focused on the bronchitis symptoms to notice af at all lol..how are all you ladies getting along


----------



## Kelly9

Dhalia, I want to hold out hope to but had some pink spotting today and thought the witch would show but now it's brown and gone again. I hope she comes before the end of the week other then that I'm in no rush. My lp is over twice as long as it was when I first O'd though is still only 8dpo, tomorrow I'll be 9. Still planning on testing march 20th if no real af shows up.

I ended up puking all night last night and couldn't go to work had the runs very badly to, at one point was sitting on the toilet having the runs and puking into my sons potty basin at the same time. I nearly passed out on the bathroom floor. I finally stopped puking around 3am and managed to doze off on the couch but my stomach still feels a little iffy today. Will be going to work tomorrow but only a half day so hopefully I can make it. 

congrats pcb on the bfp. 

SOrry the with got some of you. 

Carrie are you still floating around? Haven't seen you online I hope all is well.


----------



## Krippy

Hope you feel better soon Kelly!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Kelly that is just awful. Speedy recovery to you FX


----------



## Kelly9

I hope so to, I'm ready to move on to our FET cycle and start having some real hope of being pregnant again and soon.


----------



## pcbs777

Kelly9 said:


> Dhalia, I want to hold out hope to but had some pink spotting today and thought the witch would show but now it's brown and gone again. I hope she comes before the end of the week other then that I'm in no rush. My lp is over twice as long as it was when I first O'd though is still only 8dpo, tomorrow I'll be 9. Still planning on testing march 20th if no real af shows up.
> 
> I ended up puking all night last night and couldn't go to work had the runs very badly to, at one point was sitting on the toilet having the runs and puking into my sons potty basin at the same time. I nearly passed out on the bathroom floor. I finally stopped puking around 3am and managed to doze off on the couch but my stomach still feels a little iffy today. Will be going to work tomorrow but only a half day so hopefully I can make it.
> 
> congrats pcb on the bfp.
> 
> SOrry the with got some of you.
> 
> Carrie are you still floating around? Haven't seen you online I hope all is well.

Thanx Kelly9...man i sure hope your tummy settles...sounds like you ahve had a tough time! hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Hope you feel better soon hun. That sounds awful! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Well temp is nice and low today definitely pre ov so hopefully the witch will show today.


----------



## lilblossom

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been mia, feeling much better and finally getting over this cold. Thought af was starting the other day but yesterday the spotting stopped and temp stayed up. Then this morning cramps began again but is the only sign that maybe the witch is on her way...temp still up, cervix still high and closed...af would be a week early so just wish she would show or quit messing with me. haha... gonna put some heat on my abs and relax a bit since this is my only day off for nearly a week. Hopefully it eases up enough that I can get my errands and house work done.


----------



## Krippy

Could it be implantation bleeding and cramps Lil? Glad you are feeling better! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Glad you are feeling better hun. The cramps could quite possibly be Implantation? Especially if you have a week to go until AF is due? Fingers crossed! :D


----------



## tabs46001

So since this is the first cycle using the opk's entirely what cd do you girls start testing my length is between 28 - 30 days


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I have a 28 ish day cycle and I am starting testing tomorrow, so I would say either tomorrow or Friday at the latest. That's what it says on the guide on the inside of my OPK packet anyway :D


----------



## Kelly9

I'd say cd12 is good. 

I've called my fertility clinic and had a nice chat with a nurse there, and am booked in for another scan to check my fistula, if all looks good the doc has given the go ahead to start our FET cycle as soon as my period shows up. This witch is being annoying! Keep getting spotting but nothing more. Feels like something is going on though. Did a pg test just to be sure and sure enough it's neg which I expect. I'm just eager for her to be here now so I can move ahead with things. Will know for sure on friday though if we can start with next af. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so hard. I need this to happen and happen now, waiting another month will do me in. So come on witch.


----------



## lilblossom

Hey Kelly, fxed the witch will cooperate...amazing isn't it? We usually hear everyone hoping she will stay away but now gotta get her to come for you.

Tabs, somewhere between day 10 and 12 should do. 

Afm, My cramping was so horribly painful...only spotted a little and then it stopped. Some of the cramping went down into my legs... I am exhausted and only managed to get some errands ran today and dishwasher loaded and ran. Guess I will work on laundry in the evenings this week. Hubby put new sliding door in and is laying the tile in front of it tonight so can't clean anyway til he finishes.


----------



## Kelly9

lil did they ever check you to make sure there were no pieces left behind? 

Yup now i want af and she's not here. To be fair I'm only 10dpo and my usual luteal phase is 15 days long but normally it takes a while to get my lp back up to where it was after I have a baby so I would expect her by friday/saturday this month. I need her to come by then! Unless my lining is thin when I go in for my scan friday in which case I think they'll count cd1 as yesterday... not sure. I won't know anything really till my scan.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, no they actually never did check to make sure everything was gone...I haven't had any actual clots since my last af which produced many of them. I am honestly hoping at this point for a bfn for this month as ... and maybe I am feeling sorry for myself but I think I am too old to do this over again. I will probably not try after this cycle. I think I can use all the information i have learned these last couple months to prevent rather than try. Between my husband and I we have 2 grown daughters who hopefully will someday make us grandparents and maybe that is enough for me.


----------



## tabs46001

So i am upbeat about this cycle and I am thinking an early ovulation is in the cards and crossing my fingers for it : ) Those vitamins have done wonders for regulating everything else we shall see


----------



## Kelly9

It's a tough decision lil but one that needs to be made. Some days I want to give up and forget about ttc but we have just the one little boy and I can't imagine never holdin another lo in my arms. I'm still in witch limbo land but that's ok she'll come when she does. Scan tomorrow hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Really sorry to hear that you feel that way :hugs: 

Tabs - Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Waiting on the doc to call me about the rest of my blood tests I had done a bit ago which means something is up cause she told me I could call the nurse to get the results and now she won't let the nurse tell me. She wants to talk to me. Ugh. So im stuck waiting now which is making me feel worse then I already do. I've still been nauseous a little since my epic puke fest.


----------



## tabs46001

Crossing my fingers for you kelly hoping for good news : )


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, saying a little prayer for you that they give you good news when the doctor calls. 

Tabs; glad you are feeling upbeat and wishing you :dust: to catch your egg.

I guess i am just tired of being tired and want to get my life back... its tough because before we found out we were pregnant back in December, I had accepted the fact the we were done and was beginning to make plans for life post child rearing. But when the test came up positive and it sank in, I really wanted another child because with us being older and wiser in many ways, I could see where some parts could be better. 

My body just isn't bouncing back as fast as I would like it to I guess and I believe that a lot of it has to do with being over 40 years old. I will turn 42 this spring. Anyway, I am not making any decisions until after the witch shows up. If she does then I am going to sit down with my husband and talk it over and I think it's likely he will feel the same way I do right now because it is bothering him to see how much I have been suffering physically these past couple months.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Sorry to hear hun. Fingers crossed for good news! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Lil I can understand that to a point, at least the body not bouncing back part anyway but my body has been acting funny and weird for 2 months now and I'm only 27 so age may have nothing to do with it. It definitely is a good idea to see how hubby feels. I sometimes wonder if my husband will turn to me one of these days and say "thats it" no more kids, we have one lets just be happy with that. I hope he does not say this of course but I have such a strong desire to have 3 kids at least and we only have the one. I think it would destroy me if he ever told me that. 

The darn doctor still hasn't called and I'm having anxiety cause of it, when they say they're going to call they should call asap because making me feel like this isn't very nice. She had better call me today I can't imagine feeling like this all day and night then tomorrow.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Well Hello Everyone :flower:

I have kinda been lurking these past few days, again just trying to keep myself busy really as I am still struggling with the damn ciggies :growlmad: Im using NRT patches now from my dr, still not smoking at all, but getting withdrawls as if I am coming off heroin or something!!!! However it is getting easier and I am determined not to let this beat me ...

Ive posted elsewhere on the boards about my lack of pregnancy symptoms, which is becoming quite a concern for me! I am a natural worrier anyway but after what happened with my last pregnancy even more so this time. Other than feeling a bit more tired than usual, I feel nothing :shrug: Had painful pulling pains a few nights back which also made me worry a bit. I have an early scan on Wednesday, I will be 6 weeks by then, so I am keeping absolutely everything crossed that its going to be ok. I will sure be back to let you all know how it goes!

I hope your all doing ok and staying as positive as you can, the things us women go thru to get our babies huh :baby: I am still on :cloud9:thoxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Well my progesterone that was taken monday came back at 1.3 so looks like my spotting is my period, or thats what the doctor said. If my lining is really thin tomorrow at the scan then it will be confirmed as my period, if it's not then I guess the spotting will turn into a bleed at some point. I guess it's not likely that I'm going to ovulate in the next few days (i.e. I just ovulated later then what I thought) cause a level of 1.3 is what you would have on or just after menses. So now that I know what I know I'm hoping my scan tomorrow shows a thin lining, thus classifying cd1 as march 13, the day of the heaviest pinkest spotting, if the fistula is behaving then we'll go ahead with an FET this cycle and if it's not then I think I'll go on bcp for one month to regulate my cycle and bring on my next cycle when I finish the pack of pills. Thats where I am right now, so a lot is hinging on the scan tomorrow.


----------



## Krippy

GL with your scan tomorrow Kelly. Thinking of you~


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie - You will get there eventually hun :hugs: It will be 8 weeks on Tuesday since I quit smoking. :D Bet you can't wait for your scan on Wednesday. Hope all goes well hun :dust:

Kelly - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow hun. Hope all goes well :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Good luck to Kelly and Carrie on the scans they both are having. Hang in there Carrie, I have seen many people say they didn't have many early symptoms but have healthy happy pregnancies. Besides, you may not be noticing some since you may still not fully returned to normal from before. Like you said, you couldn't use spider veins as a sign since you still had them. So maybe your body hasn't had to change all that much.

AFM, I am feeling a little less depressed today. I had a weird thing happen last night after few hours of cramping a large brown clot came out of me...afterwards I felt better than I have in so many weeks i cant count. Going to see how today goes but am wondering if that has been the cause of all the cramping and spotting. We shall see. Was going to call doctor but it didn't have any bad odor, and all spotting stopped after it passed. I had actually expected my temps to drop this morning but they actually went up a little more. I took a pregnancy test this morning and was neg as I expected but if I ovulated later than ff says then I would only be 9 dpo today. I am ok either way though.

Hope you all have a good day today.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - That definetly sounds like it could have been the cause of all your Spotting and Cramping. Seems that your body didn't pass everything as it should have done? Glad you are feeling better hun and I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that this is your month :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Had some catching up to do...again! Haven't been on the computer much, guess I've been keeping busy! 

Sounds like the fitness bug has hit a handful of us! YAY FOR US! :happydance: I feel so much better since I've started working out. I'm in love with the Cybex Arc Trainer....hurts so good. :haha:

Kelly, hope your scan gives clarity so you can move forward!! FX'ed!

Ex, let's see....CD13 already! I must say, I haven't even been keeping track that well. Not to worry, plenty of :sex: going on....If we don't conceive this month, it won't be because we didn't try. :haha: I feel so much more at peace about it this month. 

Vesper, your signs sound good! So frustrating trying to distinguish pregnancy symptoms from PMS symptoms or post-O symptoms. So many symptoms we have to sift through!! Hope they ultimately lead you to a :bfp:!

Lil...I'm only 26, but I know at 42, I'd feel just like you do. With either way you take, life will never be the same either way. Good for you being willing to go through pregnancy after 40! At least you have your two girls already, and like you said, grandbabies will be in the picture...one day! :flower: I'm 26 and not having any kids, I must say it's scary wondering if you're even going to be able to have any. It's in the Lord's hands, which gives me peace.

Dahlia, be careful on your elliptical...Do you wear a heartrate monitor? 140-160BPM is safe range for pregnant ladies. :winkwink: Otherwise, how are you feeling?

Carrie, hang in there! :hugs: Just think of how many difficult things you've come through, and this is just one more hurdle. You can do it!! :thumbup:

St. Patty's tomorrow, everyone's wearing green to work. Looking forward to sporting my green dress & shamrock earrings! hehe 

:dust: to all you wonderful ladies in the TTC boat! I hope this is our month.


----------



## Kelly9

Lil I hope that was the cause of your spotting and that it's now behind you. I am still spotting some. 

Here is a copy and paste recap of my scan and whats next: Had scan, but haven't talked to doc so won't know till wednesday if I'm to start FET when I see him for another scan and consult. But the tech said the fistula is smaller so I'm taking that as a good thing. My lining is also 6 mm which would indicate that I'm around cd7 (or so I think based off google) that paired with the low progesterone reading I either ovulated then had a short lp and my period was just spotting (due to the bleed I'd had for 5 days only a week before I would guess) OR I didn't ovulate yet despite all the positive opks, I think the lining is close to 8-10mm around ovulation time and it gains 1mm in thickness a day so maybe possible ovulation soon if my lining is thickening and not thinning from the spotting. But the second theory doesn't explain the spotting which I still have but it's very little and brown. 

I called in my period or cd1 as march 11 when the spotting started so if all is a go I would start down regging with meds on march 31 in which case I just need my next period to hold off till April 1 but not come any later then april 15 or else it may mess up my schedule and cycle. If I Ovulate in the next week this will work out quiet nicely, so I'm going to start doing opks again just in case. I am keeping my fingers crossed tightly that the doc lets me start this month!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sounds promising Kelly!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lil, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. I don't know what to say to make it better. Tough choices and emotions are running a muck and I guess I wish you some clarity. That clot may have been emotional and physical, glad you're feeling better and no more spotting

Kelly, It's hard for me to understand all that you're going through because it is really a mystery. Sounds like you are quite good at figuring out the scenarios. I hope it all works out as you've planned

Jenny, yes I know that the elliptical is good for us ladies, and I do try not to get above 140. I only do 10 minutes at a time and go slowly because if I go longer than that then I do go above the 140 mark. It's great you feel more peaceful this cycle

I am sort of like CarrieAnne in that I don't feel very hopeful with bean. My heartburn (which was light before) hasn't been around for about a week now. I feel fine. Not feeling that fatigued. 


:dust: to all

ps- I probably won't be on here as frequently as before, but I'll still be dropping in.


----------



## Kelly9

If everyone leaves after they get their bfp's I'll be the only one left :( 

Lil has your spotting stayed away? 

I'm still in limbo till wednesday, I wish I could fast forward till then!


----------



## Kelly9

If your cervix is pointing towards your anus is that low or high?


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> If everyone leaves after they get their bfp's I'll be the only one left :(
> 
> Lil has your spotting stayed away?
> 
> I'm still in limbo till wednesday, I wish I could fast forward till then!

I won't be leaving if and when I get a BFP, I'll still be hear cheering everyone and sending everyone lot's of sticky baby dust until they get their BFP's too :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

I will stay too Kelly and Ex! Don't worry! 

Come on BFPs! :) It is my ovulation week this week...so bring on the BDing with the hubby...he is actually excited! lol


----------



## Kelly9

Glad to know you gals will stay I'll also stay to cheer on everyone!


----------



## Excalibur

Krippy - Sending you lot's of :dust: Get busy girl :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Another high temp for me today, interesting to say the least. At least AF shouldn't come I guess.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly9 said:


> Another high temp for me today, interesting to say the least. At least AF shouldn't come I guess.

Yay!! :af: :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

^ I really don't know what to hope for anymore haha. So hoping once again for no AF works for me. I guess I could technically be in the tww (again) since I may not have been last time though I may not be this time either.


----------



## tabs46001

Update for me just waiting to o lol I am not planning on going anywhere when i get my bfp i will need all the support not to go crazy worrying constantly that i will have another m/c and i have to support the ladies waiting for theirs : ) How is everyone thinking we might need a new list we are all over the place from where we started lol


----------



## Krippy

Sounds good Tab! :) Glad to hear you are sticking around!

Kelly...Hope this is your 2WW and it ends in a BFP! FXd for you!

Thanks Ex...I pretty excited for this week. We are doing the every other day plan starting CD10...Hoping this is our rainbow!


----------



## Jessica28

I'll be still here Kelly...I am not expecting a BFP for a while. I am not even sure if I have even ovulated since the miscarriage. I am temping, smeping and okping but no sign of a positive yet. It is kind of depressing but I know it is only early in my cycle. I am on cd 10 and I know some kits tell you to start testing on day 10 so i guess I am not out yet. 

I always think the worst. It is sad I know but there has been so much bad in my life lately that I do not ever expect the best anyone. Sigh....

Has anyone who miscarried not ovulated??


----------



## mojojojo563

Im back!! AF is all gone yeah so now we can try again this month and hope for a BFP in April! Mt chart says my best days start the 25th of March and that just so happens to be our wedding anniversary!! Funny now that I am ttc I see lots of baby bumps all around me hope Im next and we get that egg this time.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - I really hope this is your BFP :hugs: 

Tabs - Hope that O come soon :thumbup: I don't know if I'm in the 2WW or not, I haven't had a positive OPK but my temp dropped yesterday and shot up this morning so I guess I just have to see what my temps say for the next couple of days.

Krippy - You're welcome hun. That's what we set off to do but we have done it more than that for the last couple of days :blush: Need to make sure we have covered all the bases :haha: Fingers crossed for your rainbow baby :dust: 

Jessica - I haven't had any positive OPK's this cycle but my temp dropped and rose again so we just need to hold out and hope for the best :hugs: 

Jozie - Welcome back hun :hugs: Glad to hear AF has left and you can start TTC again! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

jessica, I don't know 100% for sure if I've ovulated, I think the first time before AF I did but since then it's hard to say, I've been very stressed out and putting my body through a lot. I had a stillbirth and it's really affected me. I feel the same about bad things happening in my life, I find it impossible or very hard to believe that good things will happen again. I also won't be going anywhere anytime soon cause we have male factor infertility and are waiting for treatment. Though our son was a miracle bfp while on the wait list for IVF.

This is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2 FF didn't start a new cycle when I had the second episode of bleeding so it's all on one chart. My opk today was neg but it was still a decent line.


----------



## lilblossom

Hi Ladies, I just got caught up on all of your posts. I am not going anywhere. I feel like i have made some friends here and want to keep in touch. I need to change my ticker when I get a minute to reflect today being day one of new cycle. Good news is this one started like normal for me so maybe I am looking at my first normal cycle since mc.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope your cycle is normal! I to am looking forward to my first "normal" cycle.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - I hope this cycle is normal for you too hun :hugs:


----------



## Vesper_

Well, it's d-day for me... No sign of AF yet but I'm not very hopeful, not sure why that is... Had a few symptoms on and off the past 2 weeks and have still being having nausea a little bit and have a headache this morning, also feel so tired but I just don't want to see a negative. I bought some tests just now and will prob wait until tomorrow morning to test. Wish me lots of luck please girls xxxxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Vesper - Fingers crossed :af: Good luck with your test tomorrow hun, sending you lot's of:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Vesper_

Aww thanks Ex, I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed! I had to leave my tests in the car as I knew they would burn a hole in my handbag!!! Lol 
Hope everything is well with you, I notice today is the day! Fingers crossed u catch that egg Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Vesper_ said:


> Aww thanks Ex, I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed! I had to leave my tests in the car as I knew they would burn a hole in my handbag!!! Lol
> Hope everything is well with you, I notice today is the day! Fingers crossed u catch that egg Xxxxxxxxx

You're welcome hun, keeping everything crossed for you. Haha I would be the same! I only have FRER's and I'm saving them until I need them :haha: 

Today is supposed to be the day but I haven't had any Positive OPK's yet :( Thank you hun xXxXx


----------



## tabs46001

I feel like i am in the 2ww except waiting for a positive opk lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Me too! Should have had one by now! 

How do I remove the white Circles from my chart? Tried changing the temps but they won't budge! :haha:


----------



## Jessica28

Thoughts are with you today, Vesper! Have my fingers and toes crossed!

Today is CD 11 for me. Still no signs of O but I am still hopeful. 

To everyone using OPKs...do you test just once a day? I see some people test twice a day. I have the first response digital test....a months supply. It said to use first morning urine..which I have been doing...but should I do them a little later? Usally take it after I temp around 7:30 a.m.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - I test twice a day. It's not advised to use FMU as LH takes until late morning to get in your system so I have been told :) I used to test at 3:00pm then again at 7:00pm and make sure you have a good hold of 4 hours ish :)


----------



## Krippy

My O pain started yesterday! Whoop whoop! So we started our bd every other day last night and will go until Saturday!

Anyone else get O pains? I don't use OPK bc I have them so sorry I don't have any advice on the OPKs...they always sound so confusing to me! But if you have the digis I hear that they are much easier to read and use!

Sending lots of love to you ladies and hope your O comes soon!


----------



## Krippy

Oohhh Ex! You are in the 2WW...FXd for you! Do you think that you O'd this month or...?


----------



## Excalibur

Krippy - Yay for O pains! :happydance: 

Thank you hun :hugs: I don't know if I'm in the 2WW yet or not, I haven't even had a Positive OPK or got Crosshairs on my chart yet so I don't know wether I O'd or not hun :(


----------



## Jessica28

Excalibur said:


> Jessica - I test twice a day. It's not advised to use FMU as LH takes until late morning to get in your system so I have been told :) I used to test at 3:00pm then again at 7:00pm and make sure you have a good hold of 4 hours ish :)

Well, do you think I should wait a little later in the day even though the test says to use first morning urine?! I have no idea since this is my first time using an OPK!

I usually get up during the night to pee so I could probably hold it a little longer if I had too..... but this one speciafially says to use FMU so I dunno what I should do! I definitely do no want to miss the surge!


----------



## Krippy

That really sucks Ex! I hate being in the dark with all of this stuff! Why can't making babes me simple right?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex...well day 15 already! My temp is slightly up but not spiking...think O day was yesterday or maybe even today. Hope u get some good news from the OPK. I'm sure you're still trying anyway.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - If it says to use with FMU then use with FMU, I wouldn't want you to miss your surge because of me :wacko: Or if you get a faint line on one test then try another later in the day and see what happens? One extra test won't hurt will it? :) 

Krippy - I totally agree with you there, all this waiting and guessing is a nightmare! :(

Jenny - I am still in Limboland with the OV situation, I really don't know where I'm at at the moment :wacko: Hopefully FF will tell me if I have O'd soon or not but yeah, we are still trying regardless :) If you have O'd already then fingers crossed for you hun! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Vesper: fxed for you that the witch doesn't show and your get your bfp tomorrow morning.

All of you girls awaiting your O; :dust::dust:

for the rest of us just getting going on our cycles; we can relax a bit and enjoy encouraging the tww with the O girls hahah

I am doing good today...day 2 here so still cramping and flowing but not so bad as last month so very hopeful that it's going to be normal. That being said we are going for our Christmas baby...if it doesn't happen this cycle then hubby and I will have our sit down. That way i gave it 3 tries by my count:)


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Thank you for your support and the :dust: hun. Glad this cycle isn't as bad as last month for you and hopefully it will be "normal". :D


----------



## Jessica28

lilblossom said:


> Vesper: fxed for you that the witch doesn't show and your get your bfp tomorrow morning.
> 
> All of you girls awaiting your O; :dust::dust:
> 
> for the rest of us just getting going on our cycles; we can relax a bit and enjoy encouraging the tww with the O girls hahah
> 
> I am doing good today...day 2 here so still cramping and flowing but not so bad as last month so very hopeful that it's going to be normal. That being said we are going for our Christmas baby...if it doesn't happen this cycle then hubby and I will have our sit down. That way i gave it 3 tries by my count:)

Lil - I know we both miscarried on the 3rd of January. Is this cycle #2 or #3 for you?
I too, hope you get your Christmas baby and I hope I am just as lucky but unlikely because bad luck seems to follow me.


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> lilblossom said:
> 
> 
> Vesper: fxed for you that the witch doesn't show and your get your bfp tomorrow morning.
> 
> All of you girls awaiting your O; :dust::dust:
> 
> for the rest of us just getting going on our cycles; we can relax a bit and enjoy encouraging the tww with the O girls hahah
> 
> I am doing good today...day 2 here so still cramping and flowing but not so bad as last month so very hopeful that it's going to be normal. That being said we are going for our Christmas baby...if it doesn't happen this cycle then hubby and I will have our sit down. That way i gave it 3 tries by my count:)
> 
> Lil - I know we both miscarried on the 3rd of January. Is this cycle #2 or #3 for you?
> I too, hope you get your Christmas baby and I hope I am just as lucky but unlikely because bad luck seems to follow me.Click to expand...

I believe it is tech. my 2nd cycle ...not sure if I o'ed before my first real af ... and luck needs to turn around eventually..this could be your cycle:)


----------



## Kelly9

I do one opk around 2pm, when I bought the clear blue smiley digis I also did it around 2pm but my surge when I get one normally lasts for 2 days so I get positive 2 days in a row and sometimes when i get positives two days in a row I actually ovulate on the first day of positive so who knows how that happens. 

Wednesday is getting closer. 2 days I've been spotting free to, who knows if it's cause of less stress or what.


----------



## mojojojo563

Vesper fingers crossed keep us posted!!

Tabs- Im waiting for a pos OPK too this is my first time using them so we shall see what happens maybe lots of BFP is April for us ladies!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Vesper_

Morning Ladies
Well... I did a test and at first it looked like a definite negative so I went straight back to bed but about 10mins later I looked and I think I can see a very very faint line... AF still hasn't showed and I was due yesterday, I don't feel as tho she will my cervix doesn't seem so low down as it usually is... I'm annoyed because I used a Lloyd's pharmacy test not a FRER,it's a blue dye one and not as sensitive as FRER I remember last time b4 the mc I did a test at 15dpo
dpo and it was very very feint then too... I'm wondering if maybe it takes longer to register in me or maybe I calculated wrong? I wasn't sure when I ovulated as never really got a positive opk and then I stopped using them as we were BD'ing every day anyway.... 
Ive just gone out and bought some FRER's and I'll wait until I can pee again before testing. 
Does this all sound possible or am I clutching at straws?? 
The fact that AF isn't here has to say something surely... And I had cramping last night that didn't feel like AF cramping... Please keep all your fingers and toes crossed for me and I'll let u know how I get on with the other test. God I'm so scared, that it could be negative or that I could mc again.... Xxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - That's great news about being spotting free for 2 days! :D

Vesper - Fingers and toes are crossed for you hun! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

HOPING THE WITCH DOESNT SHOW FOR YOU VESPER BUT I WOULD DO THE FRER AND TRY TO STAY AWAY FROM THE BLUE DYES THEY CAN BE KILLER ON THE EMOTIONS WITH FAKE RESULTS I HAVE HAD FALSE POSITIVES AND FALSE NEGATIVES WITH THOSE. i WAS PREGNANT WITH MY SON AND DID A MILLION TESTS AND ALL WERE DARK DARK POSITIVE BUT THE 2 BLUE DYE ONES I TOOK WERE STRAIGHT NEGATIVE AND I WAS 5 WEEKS LOL CROSSING ALL MY FINGERS FOR YOU AND SENDING YOU SOME BABY DUST AND YOU ARE ENTITLED TO EVERY HOPE IN THE WORLD WHEN AF STAYS AWAY ITS THE BEST INDICATOR AND YOUR NOT OUT UNTIL SHE DOES : )


----------



## Jessica28

I just wish the days would pass more quickly. Day 12 and still no sign of a positive OPK. We are been BDing as per SMEP since Day 8. Sighhh.


----------



## tabs46001

I AM CD 10 I STILL HAVENT GOTTEN ANY CLOSER TO A POSITIVE OPK EITHER BUT I OVULATED TWICE LAST CYCLE AND THE SECOND TIME WAS REALLY LATE SO IM HOPING FOR ONE NORMAL OVULATION TO GET THE DEED DONE ; ) lOOKS LIKE WE ARE CYCLE BUDDIES LETS CROSS OUR FINGERS FOR OUR BFP'S THIS CYCLE : )


----------



## Excalibur

I'm CD16 and still haven't seen a Positive OPK :wacko:


----------



## tabs46001

Have you been sick ex,
i have had the cold flu for the better of the last week fever and all so i am hoping it doesnt cause a late ovulation.


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Have you been sick ex,
> i have had the cold flu for the better of the last week fever and all so i am hoping it doesnt cause a late ovulation.

No I haven't been sick hun. Aww, hope you feel better soon hun, maybe it's that which is making your O delayed? :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

That is what i am thinking last cycle i had the stomach flu and messed with my o this cycle its the cold flu i cant seem to get a normal cycle for anything lol


----------



## Jessica28

The head cold/stomach bug is on the go here....and of course one of my students got sick at lunch yesterday and I am in the perfect place to catch it - not cool! That will definitely screw up SMEP!


----------



## Kelly9

I was super sick a week ago ugh. I got another high temp today so I think I am in the tww maybe as far as 5-6 dpo it's hard to tell lol.


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> That is what i am thinking last cycle i had the stomach flu and messed with my o this cycle its the cold flu i cant seem to get a normal cycle for anything lol

Fingers crossed you don't get sick next cycle (if there is one) :winkwink:


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you Vesper....And I agree stay away from silly, crazy blue dyes...They are evil!

My O pains have been crazy intense so we BDd Sunday and Monday...we are going to take today off and BD tomorrow morning and Thursday night with an extra BD on Saturday just to be sure we didn't miss it. I know that I am ovulating soon bc of what my body is telling me I am just not sure if the pain is from ovulating itself or the follicle just getting ready to release the egg. So confusing...Anyone have any advice? Do any of you feel O Pain? I guess if this cycle doesn't work I can get come OPKs to figure it out I just didn't want to spend the money.

Hope everyone has a restful week and the sickness stays away from all of you!


----------



## tabs46001

I always get o pains the couple days before i o and they stay for like a week or 2. Mine always feel like someone is stepping on my uterus its more of alot of pressure than anything.


----------



## Jessica28

I am trying OPKs this cycle for the first time but OH bought me a digital one which can be a bit on the pricy side but if it doesn't work, I will order some online. I don't mention SMEP much to OH because I don't want to make DTD seem like a chore but last night was funny because I got a - opk and I was in the mood and OH was a little tired and he was like "Oh, this is one of the nights we HAVE to do it?" and I was like no, I'd still like it on days when we don't technically have to....just found it a little amusing.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Bless your OH! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I get o pains when I take clomid they're sharp ish on both sides and last for about 30 mins to an hour. I do opks though since I don't usually feel it most cycles. Plus coming off our loss my cycle has been wacko. 

I think there's a possibility I may have a UTI. Not sure though as I don't really get them. I'm having cramping low down and some discomfort but no pain when peeing. My Morning temps have been higher then they usually are post ov but not feverish. Anyone have any insight or other symptoms that may indicate a UTI?


----------



## tabs46001

Still not positive opk by any means but my second line is there now so i should get a positive in the next couple days im thinking...hopefully lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Fingers crossed hun, I'm in the same boat lol! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

ok, I am feeling a bit mean so need to vent this out in a place where I won't hurt a family members feelings. 
My step niece in law (brothers step sons wife) is pregnant and is due 12 days after what would have been my due date and she has been making regular updates on her pregnancy on facebook including weekly app that shows development and such. 

I find myself getting just a bit resentful because i would be nearly 2 weeks ahead of her and her post just now about her excitement at getting her ultra sound tomorrow stung a bit. I hate when I think harshly because I really do want everything to be great for her. I think its just because her due date is so close to ours that we lost.

Ok now I feel like a total ass...gonna have to beat myself now haha. Done complaining.


----------



## Kelly9

Don't feel bad, its a very hard thing to deal with. I have 3 other people due within a week of my date that are friends and live close by and I can't help but feel resentment towards them. They all know about our loss since it happened later and are very understanding thankfully which does make it easier but I still get surges of guilt because I do want things to be great for them. I don't think there's anything wrong with dealing with your emotions in the way you do. It just sucks when others around us don't understand.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Don't feel bad hun, you are bound to be upset about it. Hopefully your turn will come soon then you can broadcast your good news all over Facebook aswell! :D Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## 7981

Hi ladies, this is my first post. I had an early (5 wks 4 days) MC on January 28th, which ws my second pregnancy. I have 2.5 year old fraternal twins as well. We started TTC again right after MC but did not conceive last cycle. TTC now, but my cycle just doesn't seem right. Longer than usual, plus this is my first month charting and using OPKs. This process is my new obsession. I am on CD 18 and I don't think I've O'd yet, when I'm pretty sure I used to on CD 11 or 12. Was using Dollar store OPKs, going to try ClearBlue digital today. CM has been EW since yesterday. Hoping for a BFP in very early April.


----------



## Kelly9

welcome 7981 and sorry for your loss. My body and cycle are also all out of whack though I'm happy to report this is the longest I've gone without bleeding and it's only been 20 days since my last af started. I hope you get your early april bfp.


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Really sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Welcome 7891! Hope your CBFM helps you figure out your cycle and your BFP is near! :)


----------



## 7981

Thanks for the warm welcome. So excited I got a smiley face on Clear Blue OPK a little while ago. I hope this is the cycle. It took a while to conceive before the MC, so I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mojojojo563

7981 welcome!! :hugs:

Lil I feel you I have a friend that has that facebook app and today it was all about 22 weeks and how the baby is growning and it bothers me I am happy for her but for me it still hurts b/c I find myself being like welp Id be this many weeks now...


----------



## mojojojo563

no pos OPK yet...


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so bloated and my tummy feels tender it has for a couple of days and I'm gassy which means I'm crabby. Plus one of our Xbox remotes is missing and dh and I want to play a game but can't now. We've organized and looked and searched everywhere we can think of and then some weird places that are just silly and still no remote! Ugh.


----------



## 7981

I have 2 friends whose wives are preggers now, and are both around 14 weeks- where I would be now. Makes me so upset when I hear about it. Plus, when I take my twins to the playground (it has been so warm lately) all the other moms their are pregnant and talk about it so much. I just want to scream.


----------



## Kelly9

I just avoid places like that which sucks. I used to love walking the mall just to get out and now it's like my own personal nightmare. I rarely go or I'll save all the errands I need to do there till theres a lot then go and get it down as fast as possible. Thankfully the park near our house is normally empty.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Hope you managed to find your X-Box remote. Look in places you would never dream of looking like in the Fridge, or behind the sofa etc :haha:


----------



## Jessica28

Mojo - what CD are you on?


----------



## tabs46001

Ugh my bbt that i have only used for one cycle is broken. It will turn on about every few times you press the button then it takes your temp but it doesn't save it and it makes a funny noise when you turn it on not the usual beep but like a distorted one like the battery is going out. It is not saving the temp it takes but do you think the temp it shows you is accurate? Ugh looks like i am going to have to go find another one too late to order online i hope walmart or cvs or somewhere has one.


----------



## tabs46001

Oh and another thing my ticker shows me ovulating in 6 days but my phone app charts show me ovulating sunday so should we start bd'ing now every other day or pace ourselves for the in 6 days the ticker says lol oh the stratagizing haha i think i will start tonight anyways just for the practice ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sorry to hear your BBT is broken! :( I hear Walmart do sell them..I think..I have heard a lot of people have bought one from there. Hope you can find one then you don't have to miss any temps :hugs: 

I would start BD'ing tonight just incase, don't want to miss your surge :winkwink:


----------



## Vesper_

Hey, thanks for all the thoughts ladies really appreciate it :hugs: 

Well still no AF and that makes me 3 days late now... Very faint FRER but I'm so scared and won't be happy until that line gets darker. 
I think I ovulated later than I thought... So technically I'm testing early although my period is late... 
Keep those fingers crossed for me ladies and I hope I get a definite positive soon. 
Good luck to all of u who are or just about to ovulate, defo catch that egg! Xxxxxx


----------



## 7981

My thermometer broke to! Had to start using a new one this morning and of course my big temp jump happened. Now I don't know if it was real or not. :(


----------



## 7981

Vesper- hoping for a dark line soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Vesper - Fingers are crossed for you hun :dust: 

7981 - Sorry to hear your BBT broke hun :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Man tough day for bbt, I forgot to take mine this morning but since its like cycle day 4 or something shouldn't hurt anything...just gonna make one up for today. First time I have forgotten since I started temping so that's not bad.

Vesper, sounds promising if you got a faint positive on a frer...fxed it darkens for you this week.

Down to spotting now so this cycle is moving right along on schedule...was a little heavier than i am use too but I suppose that the mc may have permantly changed me for a while. FF says that I should become fertile next monday and predicting ovulation on friday. We shall see.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - That's great news that AF is on her way out. Fingers crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

It has been a hard day for bbt's! 

Vesper I hope your line gets darker and soon for you. 

Nothin new for me day 4 of no spotting or bleeding I may actually break my record. Temp still high I think I'm 7dpo today. I hope my lp is its regular 15 days. 

Apt this afternoon.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly it really is great to see you have some positive things happening for you...good luck at your apt today:hugs:


----------



## Krippy

GL at you appt Kelly! Thinking of you!

FXd for you Vesper...Hope that this is your early BFP! 

Glad your AF is cooperating Lil...You will be in your 2WW in no time! :)

Hi Ex! :hi:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Vesper, sounds like you're gonna get the BFP you've been hoping for!:happydance: Congrats!

Tabs...hope you get sorted out soon! And yes, WalMart does sell BBT's.

Kelly, sounds like your body is returning to planet Earth. Yay!

Ex...any luck with your OPK's? My temp has been down at about 97.5-97.7 and went up to 98.4 yesterday and still up today....so O-day was probably Monday for me. Now it's just time to wait it out and see what happened (or didn't happen). My brother in law is getting engaged, and the wedding is somewhere from August-December this year. I wonder what the rules are for flying overseas while pregnant....not gonna sweat it until we know for sure if I'm preggos.

So playing with an employee's little 2 yr old girl last night...and my husband walks through the lobby. I pointed at him and asked her, "Who's that?!" She said, "Daddy!" hahaha....It was so precious, just made me so anxious for when we actually have our own little one who will call him Daddy. :flower:

So looks like I'm 2DPO now. The pollen is crazy here. My throat decided to swell shut last night and I could barely sleep because it hurt so bad. Hubby is out running errands, so I'm anxiously waiting for my throat drops to arrive. And the little symptom spotter devil in me wanted to optimistically think the cold symptoms are stemming from a new bean..hahaha. I'm pretty sure it's too early for that though. I reminded myself that I'm not gonna read into everything too much this month, so back to letting it just be plain ol' allergies. :haha:

Carrie & Dahlia, how are you two doing? Hope you're having an easy pregnancy thus far. You're zooming right along! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Krippy - Hiya hun :hi: 

Jenny - Not had a Positive OPK just yet, not sure if I'll get one though so just going to go by my temps now. Mine rose today so just need to see if it stays elevated or not. Yay, hope you did O hun, that means you are in the 2WW now? :D I know you are not allowed to fly if it's somewhat near your due date, you should be ok in early pregnancy though.Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Most airlines won't let you fly later then 34-36 weeks. 

Less then 3 hours to go. I'm getting nervous and anxious I feel like its going to be bad news now after being more positive all week. I just want to know. 

More creamy blood free cm for me!


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Good luck with your Appointment hun. I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so cm is officially here and my opk was nearly positive. I am so excited after the ordeal last cycle this has me in a really good mood it means i should o on time and my lp will actually be normal : ) : ) i have been holding out on hubby too so it would be more fun and won't get like a chore like it kinda did last cycle since i o'd twice i had him performing every other day practically the entire month lmao i was having quite a horrible day until i saw that second line so dark : )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Yay for your nearly positive OPK hun :happydance: Fingers crossed you catch that little eggy this month :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

We are using pre seed for the first time has anyone ever used this before? Any tips?? Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I have never used Preseed but from what I have heard, it's supposed to be good! :D


----------



## tabs46001

I hope so i have no room in my chart for anymore bfn's lmao


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Aww bless, maybe it's saving the best until the last? :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm starting!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!! I'll start meds on April 4 instead of march 31 but that's not bad at all. I have to take birth control for two weeks prior due to myease up period. I get my timeline tomorrow! I'm so excited. I just have to take a pg test do off to buy one then I'll pop my first pill tonight.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Really happy for you hun that you are on the road to success. If those are the right words for it? Lol xxx


----------



## JennyNBaby

Good news Kelly!! Excited for your new TTC adventure!

Found out today a friend of mine is pregnant again (has 8 month old baby girl). They didn't even try for this one and she's 38. I'm happy for them, but can't help but wonder why it's so difficult for me to have a successful pregnancy when I'm only 26.

Took today off.....been lounging around watching tv and dozing on and off. Not sure if it's allergy related or not, but it sure did knock me down!

Ex, hope the temps indicate O for you! Just think, one of us could have a BFP as early as next week sometime.

Tabs, best of luck on catching the egg!! :dust:

Seems like so much has happened since the start of this thread. Hope we all get our BFP's soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I did my pg test and looks neg, though I think I have permanent line eye :wacko: had to have dh look at it, seems to be a line but it doesn't have colour so I went ahead and popped my first pill. I'll test again with the second frer in a few days if I'm worried. Doc seems hopeful this will work for us though he did recommend waiting another month to start I said I didn't want to so he said that was fine. Also talked to him about our moving situation and he said if this cycle doesn't work that he'd fit us in asap for a fresh cycle, so I am super relived there. Well I suspect I'm going to feel barfy for the next few weeks from the pill, thats one side effect I always got before. I start my down regging meds on april 4th and should get the rest of my timeline tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mojojojo563

Jessica28 said:


> Mojo - what CD are you on?

My chart says CD 14


----------



## 7981

So stressed now. My DH just realized last night when our EDD would be and doesn't want to TTC this month. We already have, but he refused to BD until next cycle. So I am probably out. He doesn't want a baby born near Christmas because he thinks it's unfair to the child.
:( I think the opposite.


----------



## Kelly9

I can understand that. If this FET works for us our due date will fall in the week that we gave birth to our Hannah. It scares the crap out of me. I very much dont want to deliver my new lo on her birthday. I told my husband I'd hold the new baby in till just after the 13th if I had to.


----------



## tabs46001

So cd12 now haven't taken my opk yet today waiting until 3pm when i usually take it feeling positive though and you girls will have to remind me of this positiveness next week cause im sure it will be a thing of the past in the 2ww lol how is all the bd'ing going ladies??? Lol


----------



## Jessica28

BDing was going great for me...every second night...but miss last night which we we haven't BDed since Monday night. Still - opks but today I am noticing clear but think and stretchy cm on the tissue after I wipe so I am getting it in tonight! haha
Think its a good sign I will O soon?


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> BDing was going great for me...every second night...but miss last night which we we haven't BDed since Monday night. Still - opks but today I am noticing clear but think and stretchy cm on the tissue after I wipe so I am getting it in tonight! haha
> Think its a good sign I will O soon?

Thick clear stretchy is best cm for fertility... So to quote a phrase I hear on TV ..."Get ya some" :sex:

:rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

My OPK's are very nearly positive now! :happydance: Going to test a bit later on and hopefully they will be positive! :happydance: Thought this day was never going to come this cycle!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

Yes i would say that is a very good sign o is near : )


----------



## tabs46001

Ex...yay for nearly positive it does give you a good hopefulness for the cycle when you see that doesnt it lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Oh it sure does! I never thought I would see one this cycle lol, was starting to give up until that today :haha: It has made me more determined again now ;)


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhhh Ex! That is fantastic news!


----------



## Excalibur

Krippy - Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Yay Ex on your nearly there opk...I just ordered more for this month...could have probably squeaked by with what I had but thought I really do like to poas...its a sickness really. My body already appears to be gearing up for the main event some time next week...got creamy cm already. yay!!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Thank you hun. A girl can never have too many sticks to pee on :haha: Yay for creamy cm!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

LOL, loved reading this page. Ex, yay for your exciting day! :happydance: Kinda wish I had an OPK right now....Temps went up on Tuesday CD16 and are still up. Only noticed CM today though. Ugh. It'd just be nice to know for sure so I know how many DPO I am. I am pretty sure O day was Monday since my temp went up about 8 tenths of a degree on Tues and is still up. If that is true though, would it make sense to get CM now at 3DPO? 

Ex...If we get BFPs this month, we're gonna have Christmas babies. Funny, my mom's firstborn (my oldest bro) was born Dec 26th. I never envied him having his bday then....I would try to keep our child's bday special despite being right by the holiday.


----------



## Kelly9

Pill is making me feel pregnant and it sucks! Nausea, sore boobies, backache, headache. Ugh. Already can't wait to be done taking it. 

Yay for nearly positive ex!

Tabs and jessica good luck with bd'ing

Hi to everyone else! I'm still here despite that I won't get a march or april bfp... fingers crossed so tightly for that may bfp for me.


----------



## lilblossom

I hear what your saying Jenny, my husband is a Christmas day baby and my daughters boyfriend is Christmas eve...lol wouldn't it be something if we catch this egg and end up with new years baby ... Dont' really care as long as healthy and happy:)

Gotta go in early tomorrow so will have night off along with this being my weekend off so tomorrow night we are doing date night. So the :sex: that will definately be going down will be for fun since I am probably still a week away for ovulating. yay for fun nooky.:blush:

Kelly, I hope your body levels out once it gets use to the pill. Can you explain exactly what they are having you do? I am confused why you would take the pill if you are ttc? sorry if stupid question.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you hun :D I had a bit of a temp drop today so hopefully they will go nice and high now! :thumbup: I would love a Christmas baby! Could have two parties around the same time :haha: Fingers crossed! :dust: 

Kelly - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: 

Lil - Yay for fun nooky :winkwink:


----------



## tabs46001

Lil i love that your going to have fun nooky keep it fun when your o hits too that is what our plan is this time. I am going to take the every other night route and make it interesting ; )


----------



## lilblossom

Well not to over-share but think we are gonna go out and play at first date haha... just have to decide if I will be easy for him hahaha. Feeling really obnoxious today so could make tonight very interesting. Just getting my morning caffeine into me before work. :coffee:

Ex, your temp drop is probably a good indication of the big event....Catch that egg girl!!!


----------



## tabs46001

I stopped taking me temp until i get a new bbt today i just dont trust the one that is broken and i dont want to freak out if it gives me weird temps so i will check walmart or cvs today for a new one i want to be able to catch the temp spike letting me know i ovulated or i will wonder even with the opk's lol


----------



## Jessica28

Can someone have a look at my chart and see what they think? It would be really appreciated!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Ooo your night sounds lovely! :D Hope you both have a nice time :winkwink: 

Woohoo! I just hope my temp rises tomorrow and stays like that until I get my cross hairs :happydance: We have tried our best so hopefully we have caught it :dust: Hope you catch your egg to hun! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Jessica I'd say you're still waiting for ov, sorry.

lil I am on bcp's cause they weren't sure if my last period was a period so to make things line up right I am taking bcp's for 3 weeks but will start my down regging meds 2 week into the pill which will bring af on in the last week of down regging meds which is whats suppose to happen. Then once she arrives I'll start taking my esterase which will thicken my lining then a bit down the road they'll start me on progesterone suppositories till transfer and I'll continue on these meds till I take a pregnancy test, if it's positive I will stay on the esterase and progesterone till I'm 10 weeks.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Jessica I'd say you're still waiting for ov, sorry.
> 
> lil I am on bcp's cause they weren't sure if my last period was a period so to make things line up right I am taking bcp's for 3 weeks but will start my down regging meds 2 week into the pill which will bring af on in the last week of down regging meds which is whats suppose to happen. Then once she arrives I'll start taking my esterase which will thicken my lining then a bit down the road they'll start me on progesterone suppositories till transfer and I'll continue on these meds till I take a pregnancy test, if it's positive I will stay on the esterase and progesterone till I'm 10 weeks.

Thanks Kelly, I was just curious and wasn't sure what the process was. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

no problem


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly, very interesting! It all sounds so perfect & planned out...So with IVF do they already have your embryo? I find it so fascinating.

Well..sitting at CD20. I have been having dreams about being pregnant. Hope we get our BFP this month. I'm so ready for our rainbow baby. 

Lil, hope you had a nice date night! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny we did a fresh round of IVF when we conceived the little girl we lost, so from that cycle we had 8 frozen embryo's so this cycle we're doing a frozen transfer of the embryo's we already had made from sept/oct of 2011. If the FET doesn't work then we'll go straight to a fresh cycle and have more embryo's made and put back, but I am hoping so hard that we don't need to do that. I was really sick from our fresh cycle and ended up in the hospital with stage 3 ovarian hyper stimulation, it was not fun.

The bcps are making my temps go up like they did when I was preggo, it's funny to watch and interesting. Makes sense though since the pill essentially tricks your body into thinking it's pregnant by increasing your progesterone levels. I will test again tomorrow to be sure I'm not pregnant and then 2 days after that, if both neg then I think I'll feel safe in knowing I'm not pregnant and continuing to take the pill should be fine. 

Went out for a breakfast date with my son today, though he was a little booger and kept throwing things, boys!


----------



## tabs46001

Well still not a positive opk just a shade lighter than the control line but i am getting alot of cm so i think i will o tomorrow we did the deed on the 21st and the 23rd do you guys think i should stay with the every other day or should we everyday for the last couple days of my fertile period i have left I havent decided..if i get a positive opk tomorrow i probably will for the next couple days lol it almost feels like playing battleship trying to be strategic ..lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I say do whatever you think is best :thumbup: We did it everyday during the fertile period :winkwink:


----------



## Gracie W

After 3 years of marriage, last summer I decided I wanted to come off the pill, but hubby insisted we wait a few more months because he was busy with work. So we did. In January I found out I was pregnant, despite being on the pill. And not longer after I miscarried. I blamed my poor OH for the miscarriage, and went to stay with friends for a bit. Now things are fine again, and we've decided to TTC. The miscarriage has made my hubby want a baby so badly! And to be honest, it has made me even more broody. Hoping i'll get a BFP soon!
Sorry about your loss! Fly high baby Jacob and all the other lost babies! But congrats on your pregnancy! Good luck! Xx :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Gracie - Welcome to the thread hun :hi: 

Really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Hope you get your rainbow soon xxx


----------



## tabs46001

Welcome to the thread Gracie I am sorry for your loss. What cd are you. Your story sounds a lot like mine we didn't even know we wanted another baby until we found out we were pregnant and then miscarried 4 days after we found out. I pray for your bfp and all of ours. 

Ran to walmart earlier and got a new bbt and I ran out of the cheapie opk strips so picked up a pack of those used one this evening and it was still just one shade lighter than the control line crossing my fingers for tomorrow but I must say I am feeling pretty good about the bd'ing we did last night it was fun we mixed it up and it took away the pressure of it and I do recommend the pre seed it makes it interesting not what I expected lol I was so tired though after that i didn't get out of bed and passed out until morning which is off for me cause I usually get up in the night like 3 times to pee so maybe that was a good thing give the little swimmers a chance lmao


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs do what feels right. My hubby and I try to do it every 2 or 3 days while trying to hit one of the dtd days on O day, talk about strategy! But thats cause of his male factor infertility. We have to try to save up the spermies. 

Gracie welcome and sorry, you are in the right place though.


----------



## tabs46001

Positive OPK at 10am YAY I am really excited now of course hubby is at work but once he gets home its on lmao Both lines of the test were equal in color and that is at 10am I bet the test line gets alot darker than the control line when I take it at my usualy 3pm time : ) : ) I am actually ovulating at a normal time this month I never thought it would feel so amazing to be normal lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Woohoo for Positive OPK! :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: Good luck in catching that egg girl! 

:dust: :sex: :spermy: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

yay for positive opk. I think my DH wants some but lately I can't be bothered poor guy. Maybe tonight he'll get some.


----------



## tabs46001

i had a perfect strategy this cycle i held out on him for a better part of the month so now that o time is here he is more than happy to perform on my schedule lol I am so excited : )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Ooo I like your tactics :winkwink:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yay Tabs! :happydance: Almost as exciting as a BFP!

Well, nothing exciting for me. CD21, same as Ex. Waiting...and waiting. My tummy feels so....huge.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm waiting and waiting to... I'll be taking pill 6 of 14 tomorrow. So want the next week to go by fast!


----------



## Vesper_

Hi ladies, haven't been on much... AF arrived on Saturday, 5 days late...I'm gutted. I can't be sure if I mc'd again or if I just ovulated late but with all the symptoms and the heavy AF as well as the very faint BFP I think it probably happened again... 
Has anyone else here had it happen twice? The doc doesn't seem bothered just says its natures way... Just seems like its taking forever, I really thought it would happen quicker and that I wouldn't mc, crazy huh... Oh well, back onto the next cycle - CD3. 
Thanks for all the well wishes before ladies, guess it wasnt to be x


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I got Cross Hairs on FF today, I'm 3DPO now :happydance: Nothing worse than waiting! Lol! Bring on those BFP's for everyone! :dust: 

Vesper - Really sorry AF arrived hun :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

well we did our bd'ing the 21st, 23rd, 24th, and 25th I THINK WE MIGHT TONIGHT JUST FOR GOOD MEASURE AS WELL AND THEN TOMORROW I WILL BE 1 DPO AND THE WAIT BEGINS : ) MY TEMP DROPPED YESTERDAY MORNING AND THIS MORNING WHAT DO YOU THINK THAT MEANS? IT DROPPED LOW LIKE IT DOES WHEN AF STARTS BUT IM A LONG WAY FROM AF LOL


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I think you have covered all bases there :thumbup: Your temp dropped :o I'm not sure what that means to be honest hun, definetly can't be AF as she's not due for a while. Hopefully it's a good sign whatever it is? Bring on those BFP's!!!! :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Me being me i of course had to research it and turns out its normal your temp drops during ovulation and then spikes up after ovulation to show that you ovulated lol : )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Ooo well at least you know now :thumbup: :D


----------



## lilblossom

Ok I am really confused..my temp has jumped up some and only at day 9...I did have opk's sat and sun that looked very close to positive but still seems too early in cycle for ovulation. although we covered our :sex: bases, my cm has been creamy and hasn't reached egg white status yet. any thoughts?


----------



## Jessica28

lilblossom said:


> Ok I am really confused..my temp has jumped up some and only at day 9...I did have opk's sat and sun that looked very close to positive but still seems too early in cycle for ovulation. although we covered our :sex: bases, my cm has been creamy and hasn't reached egg white status yet. any thoughts?

Well lilblossom, my temp has jumped too but at day 18! A big jump but like you, I haven't had any egg white cm yet at elast I don't think so. My opks are still negative but i guess it is possible that it missed my surge. I only test in the morning around 7 am before work and yesterday I was really late testing... So frustrating. 

I know of some people that O early so I dunno! Best of luck tho! I miss you on some other threads!


----------



## tabs46001

Well lil i am no where near an expert on the charting or the cm but try not to stress too much ..look at carrie she didn't even think that she had ovulated at all and ended up with her bfp ; ) i had almost positive opk's from cd 11 on and didn't get a positive until cd 15


----------



## lilblossom

Yeah been a little busier lately


----------



## tabs46001

What time are you testing lil everyone told me to test in the afternoon/evening between like 3-8pm but i got my positive opk at 10am so i think some bodies are different


----------



## lilblossom

I usually test between mid to late morning and mid afternoon


----------



## Kelly9

I get two days of positive opks usually but if I test after 6 when i got a positive in the early afternoon of the first day then they aren't positive till the next afternoon. Opks are funny like that. 

I fOrgt to take my pill when I woke so will take it when I get home. No biggie.


----------



## lilblossom

Did my noon opk about 15 mins early because couldn't hold it any longer...was lighter than yesterday but not as light as it would be after ovulation so gonna test when I get home from work tonight as long as my tests show up today...Should be arriving in today's mail. I didn't think i would need to worry about it that much since I usually o between days 12 and 14. We shall see.


----------



## Kelly9

Youre likely fine lil but I recommend just keep testing so you don't miss your surge.


----------



## Excalibur

Looks like we all seem to be having problems with OPK's and Ovulation this cycle. The things we do when we are TTC :haha:


----------



## 7981

Got crosshairs on FF this morning! Looks like 3 DPO. Hoping for my temps to keep rising! I feel good about things... Looks like most of you are feeling positive too :) great things are coming for all of us.


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - Yay for Cross Hairs! I got them this morning too! We are both on 3DPO :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Crosshairs...ooo! Sounds exciting! What are crosshairs? I kinda wish I had something cool to look at now to pass the time. :winkwink:

So....Today should make 7DPO for me. Only thing I've got to dwell on is a temp dip 97.4F that went up to 98.4F....But, maybe it's just a fluctuation. Last month, I was HOT HOT HOT and was 99% sure I was preggos. So, I'm not going to read too much into temps this time around.

Have a sore throat and stuffy nose. Oh joy. Sucking on a throat drop now.

Kelly, hope this transfer works so you don't have to get new embryos! Hoping we see a BFP for you on the first round!! 

Before you know it, it's POAS time. Can't wait!:haha:

:dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Do any of you ladies dtd after you ovulate I will be 1dpo tomorrow and we are going to dtd tonight for good measure but should we do it after that for this purpose is or should we sit back and enter the 2ww lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

I don't think it'll hurt anything!! Only if you are preggos and have bleeding do they say to refrain.

I've had some mild cramping on and off......This is me NOT symptom spotting! hahaha


----------



## Jessica28

I had another high this morning! Still no positive opk so maybe I did miss it but I tried putting in a fake temp for tomorrow and Thursday and it gave me crosshairs... I certainly hope my temp stays up now!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Cross Hairs are on Fertility Friend, it pinpoints when you Ovulate etc. :D 

Tabs - It won't hurt to give it a couple more tries but I think you covered all your bases. I'm having a well earned break now as I'm 4DPO :haha: 

Jessica - You might well have already Ov'd Welcome to the 2WW! :D


----------



## tabs46001

well my temp is still down abnormally low this morning so i must still be in the o period my normal temps are in the mid to high 97's and my temp this morning and yesterday was the low 96 which is unheard of for me unless i am starting that day and that isn't happening so hoping for a temp jump tomorrow : )


----------



## 7981

I had the most amazing, yet strangest night. I went with my mom and her best friend and her two daughters to a psychic/mentalist event last night. After hours of amazing psychic phenomena the host asked us each to write down a question on a card and out initials on back. The host picked out cards one by one and gave each audience member a brief private reading answering their question without ever reading the cards. Ever time he was spot on, even knowing the names of people involved, ie yes, Sarah and hank will get married but his job that is causing conflict now will continue to, etc etc. 
My card asked if my next child will be a boy assuming I have another child. (DH really wants a boy as he has 3 daughters already, two of them are our twins) The host came over and hugged me, said yes several times and then said he was sorry for my recent loss and that he understood my anger about it and that the few people I have told keep telling me they know how I feel. He then went on about how no one understands and it's ok to resent those comments. before he finished with me he said I will get pregnant very soon if I'm not already and it will be with a healthy boy with no major complications. 
He said all of this without having ever met me and without reading the card, which hardly said anything anyhow. I burst into tears in front of everyone. It was all so surreal. Had to share.


----------



## tabs46001

Oh my goodness that is amazing : )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Fingers crossed for that temp rise tomorrow! :D 

7981 - Wow! That is amazing! I got goosebumps just reading that :blush:


----------



## lilblossom

7981; That was truly an incredible moment for you that you will treasure during the pregnancy he predicted....I am so happy for you. I so completely believe there are people out there who are given these gifts and it's wonderful that they use it.

Me, temp is back down so I am chalking up my fluctuation to the wine I enjoyed over the weekend with my husband. think I may be coming up on my big event soon though because I am getting (tmi) increased wetness and the cm is getting thinner although its still creamy. We shall see. My opks didn't show up yesterday so hope they do today so I can check.


----------



## tabs46001

I am hoping for that temp rise too i am having some whopper of some ovulation pain today though hopefully that is a good sign : )


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> I am hoping for that temp rise too i am having some whopper of some ovulation pain today though hopefully that is a good sign : )

I am betting your temp dip is indication of ovulation...tomorrow I wouldn't be surprised if your temp has spiked up. That being said I would still :sex: tonight if I were you so the :spermy: can reach that egg:):happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I could use a reading like that. Something to get me feeling positive about our FET. I think that's cool. Wouldn't life be grand if someone could
Just tell us how many kids we'd eventually have and their genders then we could ttc without all the stress.


----------



## 7981

It gave me hope, which I really needed. 
Happy to hear the big O is close for tabs and lil. 
Ex, the 2ww is feeling like an eternity!


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - Tell me about it hun :( Only 4DPO! Hurry up already!!!! :haha: Hope it goes quick for us both hun :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

So since my temp is still dropped for o should i wait to count tomorrow as 1dpo my positive opk would have put it at 1dpo today but im thinking maybe i should go with tomorrow since my temp hasn't spike...any advice lol ??


----------



## lilblossom

Your positive Opk just lets you know ovulation is imminent..with in 12 to 36 hours so you will need to wait til your temp spikes...that would be your first day past o...at least that's how I understand it.


----------



## lilblossom

LOL, I just realized looking at everyone's timing we could possible be like dominos with bfp's this month hahaha


----------



## tabs46001

That is what i was figuring i just wasn't sure this is a whole new world for me lol thank you though lets hope for that temp spike and i will definitely look forward to that dominoes of bfp's lol


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - A domino's of BFP's sounds good to me aswell! Lol :thumbup:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs, I would say wait til the spike and pinpoint it for the 24hr window from low temp to surge. Is your OPK still positive? I kinda wish I did the OPK at this point, but I'm still pretty sure O day was last Monday, as my temp surge was Tuesday. I'm sticking to my 8DPO. hehe Hope your eggo is preggo!

Okay, so my temp spiked from 97.4 to 98.4 at O time. Then at about 6-7DPO it went back down to 97.4. Now today it's up to 98.9! Possible implantation dip? I've been having some mild cramps on and off on my left side... Last month I had a triphasic pattern but never got my BFP. My symptom obsession is getting the better of me!:haha: Here's my list...

2-3DPO - sticky CM
4-7DPO - some white CM (but not tons):blush:, Face/upper back broke out
2-8DPO - sore throat & stuffy nose
6-7DPO - Temp dip, very little CM
6-8DPO - bloating, pressure, on/off cramps on left side, vivid dreams, baby dreams, spending more hours in bed, body feels achey
7-8DPO - Temp climb
8DPO - Woke up very hot, Bloated, Loose stools & gassy (terrible!):blush:, very little CM (Should I have more if I am PG??):shrug:

Does this list sound promising?? Or is it just me? AF is due on April 2nd. CD23 today. Still doing okay with fighting POAS addiction, haven't bought any tests. :haha: If you don't have them, you can't use them up and get disappointed with a bunch of BFN's!

If 9-12DPO I get creamy CM and develop some tenderness on sides of BBs, I will be getting excited. As of right now, feeling like it could go either way. My temp dip the other day makes me excited, but I got all excited over my temps last month and had nothing! What if we're catching the egg each time but it doesn't stick successfully?! 

Ex, I counted 40wks from our CD1...we could have 12-12-12 babies if we're 2 days past due! (I think I'd look up anything right now to pass the time!):haha:

So my one friend is pregnant with her 2nd baby, has a 6mo old girl and just had a surprise BFP...no trying, just WHAMMO! Also found out today a couple from our Sunday school class at our old church in FL is pregnant again. Seems like everyone but us caught the egg during the last month or so!

Praying so much that God grants us the desires of our hearts this month and gives us all our rainbow babies. I am an elementary school teacher but am out of teaching now & run family restaurant. I have loved children since I can remember...Now that I'm not teaching, I really want to give all that love to our own children and experience the joy of spending time with them and seeing them grow up.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I have had loads of Creamy CM the past couple of days, it doesn't seem to bad today though so I think it was just post ov CM. 

The bloating and pressure sounds like a good sign to me? I'm not 100% sure and wouldn't want to give you false hopes hun.

Wow, a 12-12-12 baby would be amazing!! :D 

Finegrs crossed and lot's of :dust: that we get out :bfp:'s hun :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Last time, I remember I had some creamy chunky looking CM right before my BFP. So far, haven't had any of that this month.

According to Ovulation Predictor sites, my CM & temps do indeed indicate that I ovulated last Monday, the 19th. That puts me at a solid 8DPO now. Symptoms could indicate PMS or pregnancy at this stage.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Mine wasn't chunky but there was a lot of it, was like creamy cm :blush: 

Fingers are crossed for you hun. Sending you lot's of :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

i didn't use an opk today but i had positive yesterday and combined with me having a very low temp yesterday and today i think i am still ovulating we are going to bd again tonight for good measure and then i think we should be good to relax for the 2ww. well try lol


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs I'd say today is O day so get busy. Wait for the temp spike to count as 1dpo.

I'm just ladeedaing the time away, wish it would go faster so I could get my may bfp already.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yeah Tabs, time to get BUSY! :haha: Hope this is it!!!!
LOTS of :dust:!!!

7891 (i think that's what it is)...What day are you testing? 

Almost one more day down the drain ladies. We survived! :happydance:


----------



## JennyNBaby

So, put my info into fertility friend. Anyone who is bored can have a look at my chart. I'm pretty excited about the dip at 6DPO, although it seemed so early to be implantation dip. Hmm! We'll see if the temp stays up Sunday before AF is due.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c1ae3
The way I feel right now seems so similar to last time, and at 10-12DPO my symptoms increased. 

Ex and others in TWW, any cool symptoms to speak of? hehe


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny; Although they say not to head too much into the charts during the tww, I think that looks pretty awesome....sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:and crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Your chart is looking really good! Sending you lot's of :dust: 

I have had a bit of backache for the past couple of days, constipated and feel a bit crampy today :wacko:


----------



## pcbs777

ooohhh Jenny, i really hope this is your month and you too Excalibur"!!!! sending lots of thoughts your way xx


----------



## Excalibur

pcbs - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Would be the best early birthday present ever! :D xxx


----------



## tabs46001

ok so ladies I am new at the new charting so i need someone to shed some light on this. My temp sunday was 96.98 mon 96.85 tues 96.11 then today 97.15 it wasnt the temp jump i was looking for but its back up to normal range ...i dunno much about temping please help lol they were all at 7:30am. We did dtd again last night i called my husband at work and told him i was still ovulating and he brought me home a bottle of wine lol


----------



## tabs46001

HAHAHAHA I just saw my ticker and its hilarious cause I am so gassy today and was yesterday too lmao more like constipated and gassy tmi I know but it was so weird to see that on my ticker after wondering why i am so gassy right now lmao good day to you all ladies : )


----------



## Jessica28

I am currently 3 dpo according to FF. I too have having some backache and have been gassy for the past couple of days. Will try not to get my hopes up too much during the 2WW.

Fingers crossed for everyone else too!


----------



## 7981

Jenny, I am not sure when to test because I think it maybe was earlier than I thought? 

Can you ladies please take a peak at my chart and let me know what you think? I am still very new at this.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3bd4dc

:) When are you ladies testing?


----------



## Jessica28

7981 - I think your chart is looking great!


----------



## tabs46001

7981 looking at your chart makes me feel better i was expecting my temp to shoot up 1dpo but yours gradually got really high and i hear staying high like that is a very good sign : )


----------



## lilblossom

most suggest waiting at least til 10 dpo


----------



## tabs46001

That is when im starting it will be april 6th for me : )


----------



## JennyNBaby

10dpo might give u a very faint bfp with FRER. Usually 12dpo will be a good test day. If u r a POAS addict you could even start at 9dpo! But don't be disappointed with a BFN.

Woke up today with sore throat and stuffy nose again. Started a week ago and is getting on my nerves. Hope it's for a good cause! Thanks for looking at my chart everyone....gives me some optimism to chew on during the dreadful wait. 

Ex what day are u testing now? Monday? That makes day28 of our cycle but since u ovulated later maybe your luteal phase will stretch out ur cycle?

I haven't worked up the nerve to get tests. Tomorrow is 10dpo. Think I'm going to wait though. Just don't want the testing emotional rollercoaster this time. AF due Monday. Maybe I can wait til then! Haha...kind of doubt that. Saturday should bring solid results.. sorry I'm thinking out loud on here.

Kelly how's it going with the pill? I bet u must be anxious to finish your IVF.


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny, don't apologize for your posts, I kind of enjoy reading yours. I like the way you bounce around your thoughts with out confusion haha... and yeah 10 dpo can bring a bfn because it can be early and some people have late implantations....12 dpo is probably the best if doing early testing. I will wait and see how I feel as to testing early this cycle...

I am scratching my head a bit at my chart so far with questions of did I or didn't i. My hubby woke me up this morning wanting some (cough cough) affection so my temp isn't reliable this morning. If I were being honest I am kind of sick of temping lol.

took my opk around 10:30 am and wasn't even close to positive. My cm is still creamy but looks like a lot less than past few days but with bd this morning not sure if I would see it. Haven't seen any ewcm. Did have what kind of looked like it last night after bd but they say that you can't consider that because it resembles arousal fluids. Now see, here I am rambling on and on. I have had ovary pains or twinges last few days mostly on my left side but occasionally on the right as well. And all the acne has been on my left side. Had an unusually high amount of it after af was over which is a little weird.

would welcome any thoughts on all this even if it's to say just shut up and wait hahah


----------



## Kelly9

I stopped temping yesterday. It was nice. I won't bother taking my temp again till I stop my
Pills since there's no point. Pills are going ok still nauseous from time to time and boobies are very sore. I took pill 8 today so down reg in 6 days. Come on April 3!


----------



## lilblossom

yay Kelly...sounds like the time is moving right along for you. 

Anyone know if Carrie is still lurking out there? wondering how she is doing
I know Dahlia started another thread in the pregnancy after loss section but think she still follows us a bit.


----------



## Kelly9

Haven't heard from either so no clue


----------



## lilblossom

here is a pic of my opk at noon today. Its darker than yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-28 13.04.04.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JennyNBaby

I've also been wondering about our pregnant ladies. Will have to find Dahlia. Curious to see how she's doing. Seems like they're both sailing through first trimester. No news is good news! 

Lil probably good that you DTD since O is around the corner! If I were u I would keep BDing til 48 hrs after positive OPK. Should do the trick!! And you might just enjoy it! Hehe

Yay Kelly! You're almost there! Bet it must be nice not temping and symptom spotting. I'm excited for you. 

Well add a headache to my list. Grr. More high temps today so hoping it lasts. Kind of feel like this is my month but only time will tell. Keep pressing sides of BBs to check for tenderness but they're not sore. Will be so happy if they hurt tomorrow! Hahaha So much for not symptom spotting this month! Oh well it's fun!


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> I've also been wondering about our pregnant ladies. Will have to find Dahlia. Curious to see how she's doing. Seems like they're both sailing through first trimester. No news is good news!
> 
> Lil probably good that you DTD since O is around the corner! If I were u I would keep BDing til 48 hrs after positive OPK. Should do the trick!! And you might just enjoy it! Hehe
> 
> Yay Kelly! You're almost there! Bet it must be nice not temping and symptom spotting. I'm excited for you.
> 
> Well add a headache to my list. Grr. More high temps today so hoping it lasts. Kind of feel like this is my month but only time will tell. Keep pressing sides of BBs to check for tenderness but they're not sore. Will be so happy if they hurt tomorrow! Hahaha So much for not symptom spotting this month! Oh well it's fun!

If you keep pressing the sides of bbs they will eventually get sore...from pressing the sides to see if sore hahahahahaha:rofl:


----------



## 7981

Lil I switched to digital OPKs because translating lines as making me crazy!!!

Tabs I hope my temps stay high.. Sigh.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I'm not too sure when to test now, I was going to test on 2nd April is Ov took place when I thought it would on CD14, as it was late, I think I will test on 5th April now which will take me to 13DPO, I doubt I'll be able to hold off testing for that long though :haha:


----------



## tabs46001

Ok ex you test on april 5th and get a bfp and i will test on april 6th and get a bfp and away goes the dominoes of bfp's lmao


----------



## tabs46001

Who am i kidding i will probably start testing at 9dpo poas addict here ladies : )


----------



## lilblossom

roflmao...Tabs


----------



## Jessica28

Still negative opks......did i really O even if i didn't get a positive opk?


----------



## JennyNBaby

LOL....Well ladies, my POAS addiction got the better of me...went and bought 4 tests. hahaha Thought maybe there's a chance of getting a faint line since I'm 9DPO. Nope! BFN! I knew it was a gamble. Oh why did I do it?! Now I'm going to feel the urge to POAS everyday until I get a BFP or AF comes. What have I done?!?! Only 3 tests left, so I had better get myself under control. Maybe I should have DH hide them from me. lol

Tabs, feel no shame!! At least POAS kinda of soothes the TWW nerves. hehehe

Jess, can you post a link to your temp chart? When in doubt, just keep on DTD and look out for sticky CM. If it's sticky, then O has passed and you're in the TWW. :-D Hope you get some clarity soon!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Forgot 2 things:

Lil, TOO FUNNY! I kept on pressing them until I convinced myself they were sore. HAHA I think there is a little tender spot for real though...or maybe I just bruised the tissue from all the man handling. :rofl:

Ex, I'm sure the 5th will give you a reliable answer. Think you have the will power to wait? hehehe I sure did mess up my POAS plan. Oh the disappointment I feel in myself for giving in! :nope::haha: 

Almost time for the domino BFP effect to swing into action!:happydance:


----------



## mojojojo563

hey ladies I had to catch up here! Lol how is everyone?

I have been B'd everyother day and I plan to test around April 7th who's with me??


----------



## 7981

I tested today because I may actually be 8 DPO. Negative of course, but I had a FRER left over from last month. I went ahead and ordered a 3 pack from Amazon along with some stuff I actually needed, lol. So I will be testing again probably Saturday morning, even though I should wait until Mid week next week when AF is due. Can you tell I'm not very patient? At least we have each other :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey Mojo welcome back!!! Many of us test next week!! Hoping for domino BFPs!!! How many DPO are u now???


----------



## Jessica28

JennyNBaby said:


> LOL....Well ladies, my POAS addiction got the better of me...went and bought 4 tests. hahaha Thought maybe there's a chance of getting a faint line since I'm 9DPO. Nope! BFN! I knew it was a gamble. Oh why did I do it?! Now I'm going to feel the urge to POAS everyday until I get a BFP or AF comes. What have I done?!?! Only 3 tests left, so I had better get myself under control. Maybe I should have DH hide them from me. lol
> 
> Tabs, feel no shame!! At least POAS kinda of soothes the TWW nerves. hehehe
> 
> Jess, can you post a link to your temp chart? When in doubt, just keep on DTD and look out for sticky CM. If it's sticky, then O has passed and you're in the TWW. :-D Hope you get some clarity soon!

My Ovulation Chart is under my signature!!


----------



## mojojojo563

7981- Yep Im the sameway I don't like to wait My AF comes around the 7th-8th of each month so I'll test around there. You should wait and re-test next week. Hope we are get BFP!!!


----------



## mojojojo563

Jenny I hope your right and we see lots of BFP this month!!! I have popped in here an there to read post but, I haven't had a chance to post anything been so busy with work and Ive been on double shifts so I sleep any chance I get lol and try to BD too lol!!:winkwink:


----------



## tabs46001

my temp this morning was higher than yesterdays now if it would just shoot up like i want it to lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sounds good to me! :haha: 

Jenny - I don't think I'll be able to wait that long, I was going to test this morning but we went out for a few cold beverages last night and I woke up during the middle of the night to go to the toilet so I couldn't test :haha: Maybe tomorrow :rofl: 

Jozie - Welcome back hun :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

Welcome back Mojo...and :dust: for you.

Ex, wouldn't worry that you didn't get to test this morning...probably too early anyway and would have been a disappointment for you.

Tabs, thats great that you temp is coming up...maybe tomorrow will be nice and high and you will be in the tww.

Jessica, I think you are safely in your tww. Relax and try not to symptom spot too early ...I speak from experience.

Still nothing from our girls who have already gotten their bfp's but I did find them in other threads. I didn't post anything because they are in the pregnancy sections but all seems well with them. Have my fxed for them.

As for me, I believe I am beginning my surge...had a nearly positive opk this morning and will do another this afternoon after work. Was kind of funny last night. My husband and I were getting ready to eat dinner and we got to talking about ttc. I was explaining some of the ways people try and was going over the smep and he said to me that he believes that the more times you go to the well the better chance is you will come back with water. Just thought I would share that...he was so funny.


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so if i dipped down to 96.11 tuesday and then on wednesday went up to 97.15 and today was 97.51 does that seem promising?? My normal rang is in the low 97's its my first full cycle of charting so this is new lol


----------



## Jessica28

Lil - Your OH has a good philosophy! I like it! Thanks too, for the advice. I've had myself out already because I haven't been symptom spotting....but I guess it all comes with time if its making a sticky bean in there! I am still a little discouraged that I didn't get a + opk but I still believe that I missed by surge.

I think I am going to buy some IC right now for next cycle just in case!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - That's true, you are right there hun. Yay for the nearly positive OPK. You'll be in the 2WW very soon! :happydance: Aww bless your OH :haha: 

Tabs - Your temps sound good to me hun :thumbup:


----------



## 7981

My temp dropped today to only .3 degrees above my cover line after a big jump yesterday.... Now I'm worried.


----------



## JennyNBaby

7981 said:


> My temp dropped today to only .3 degrees above my cover line after a big jump yesterday.... Now I'm worried.

Drops can occur during the luteal phase...sometimes indicating implantation dip and other times just caused by normal hormone fluctuation.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Took a FRER with FMU today and BFN @ 10DPO.


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - I just realized how close we lost our babies :(
I lost mine on Jan. 3rd.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Really sorry to hear about your BFN hun. There's still time :thumbup: 

Jessica - We had a MC on 4th January :(


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi to Everyone :flower:

I am really sorry if it seems like I have deserted you girls, I dont mean for it to seem like that... I am absolutely worried sick so far in this pregnancy!!! Whilst TTC I convinced myself that soon as I get my BFP I would not worry, that nothing could possibly go as wrong as last time, it hasnt and deep down I know we can't possibly be that unlucky again but naturally I'm worrying ...

The hospital sent for me for an early scan, I thought I was passed 6 weeks but they didnt even date me. They just said all they could see was a gest sac and yolk sac and their exact words to me were ... Its not looking good, but not looking bad, what a thing to say to a pregnant lady huh!! I took it really bad and for 3 days cried non stop! So I booked for a private scan last Saturday, got dated at 6+4, seen fetal pole and heartbeat, so that put me back up on :cloud9: Damn hospitals!! I been so annoyed with them I wish I could afford private scanning all the time so I didnt have to go to my hospital but thats not at all realistic I know! I have absolutely no symptoms on this pregnancy so Im just in another world at the moment hoping my next scan comes quick so I can see my baby again :baby: Im just not going to relax until I have him or her safe and well and in my arms ...

I hope your all doin ok and working hard trying to get them bfp's, I know you all are as I have been lurking :haha: Sorry I am not posting as much but will be here now and then, and am still behind you all for the results you want.

Love to everyone
Carrie-Ann xxx


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie I am so relieved to hear they identified the stem and yolk...yay!!! remember to breathe during this and know we are all sending lots of baby dust your way. Glad you popped in. I for one am living vicariously through you while waiting for my bfp.:hugs:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Thank you Lil, You'll get there hun, don't give up :hugs: 

I still think I was incredibly lucky to get pregnant so quick, I dont have any luck usually so I dont think it has 100% sunk in yet. I will be back and fore keeping you all updated and counting up the new bfp's xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie - Hiya hun :hugs:

Really glad to hear you saw baby's heartbeat. I bet that was a bit more reassuring. Hospitals seem to enjoy upsetting people!!


----------



## lilblossom

I was thinking about Carrie's post about her hospital scan and wondered if I mentioned here that in the fall I will be beginning classes. I have decided to go to school to become a sonographer. I just hope to be more sensitive to patients than I am hearing other techs have been to patients. 

I had read something shortly after my mc that prompted me to look at my life and decided to have something good come from the pain of our loss so decided that I wanted to work in the medical field. Ha ha a lot of family members were shocked when I told them not only had I decided to do this but had already enrolled and took the placement testing at our community college.

And on a different note..for some reason I am having a clutzy day...dropped some stuff at work this morning and a bit ago I was carrying a snack on a plate and a cold drink in to living room and got my foot tangled up in something resulting in me falling like a tree. Result? Cold drink went down our freshly painted wall and somehow on the back of my head, broke the plate and the glass, cut my wrist and will probably have some nasty bruising there and on my knee, and broke one of the tiles my husband had just put down in front of our sliding door. Told my husband and thought I might cry in the telling cause I felt so bad. 

I am wondering if my hormones are going crazy coming up on ovulation. Had a positive opk earlier today but a 4 pm I had a negative one so am thinking tonight's the night. Has anyone else experience clutzyness around O?


----------



## mojojojo563

Lil -
That is great news your going to go back to school!!! As for me clutzyness is an everyday thing lol!!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - That's great news! I'm sure you'll make a great Sonographer. I have come to the conclusion that Hospital's just expect the worst for their patients as when I went for my scan when I started bleeding, they automatically put it down as a query Ectopic, when infact it turned out to be a natural MC! :wacko:


----------



## tabs46001

How is everyones 2ww symptom spotting going anyone else going crazy lol : )


----------



## tabs46001

I had the super low dip at the same time as my + opk but since then my temps have gradually went up today was higher than yesterday but they still arent shooting up to what would make me feel at ease. I just have it in the back of my mind what if i needed to keep bd'ing more anyone else feeling like they didn't do enough i don't know why i am so discouraged this cycle lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I'm sure you did do enough, my temps rose slow aswell but I finally got my Cross Hairs for CD19 :D Fingers crossed you get yours soon :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

I had the dip the same day as my positive opk but my temps have only been rising like .3 a day i jumped from 96.11 to 97.15 and from there they have been slowly rising by the .3 i am 3 dpo at the 97.51 i dont know too much about temps so im trying to put it out of my mind and not worry until i am farther down the cycle lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - That's the best thing to do to be honest, I don't know much about temping either as it's the first cycle tracking BBT :wacko: 

Lot's of :dust: for our BFP's! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs keep in mind that post ovulation temps are about .4 degrees higher than pre ovulation temps so you are actually right in the ballpark. 

I think today is the day, cm is watery although still a bit cloudy. I am a little more tired than is normal considering I got better than a full nights sleep. Having a little bb tenderness and a headache. All that being said I am gonna make sure we bd again tonight. Oh the work we have to do for our bfp


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Yay! Hopefully O day is today then you can join us in the 2WW :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

Thanks ladies you make me feel better : ) i am definitely not going anywhere if i finally get my bfp i will be just as scared and doubtful and will need all the support i get here : )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Carrie good to hear from u! Glad u saw the heartbeat!!! That is a big milestone! I had the same experience in the hospital a few days before my MC. Funny enough thought lately if I did it all over again I would also enjoy being an ultrasound tech. Good luck to u! I know you'll be great bc your heart is in it. 

11dpo today. Holding out to test again. Lost my voice Wednesday from stubborn sore throat. Still croaking like a frog when I talk. LoL keep dreaming about having a baby. Last night my one day old baby girl was huge and could walk already. Haha. And the delivery was super easy. Yep. Definitely a dream.

Tabs ur temps sound good and normal.

The days seem to go slowly right now! Hurry up TWW! Figure if tomorrow brings BFN I should realistically expect AF Monday for yet another month of waiting to O followed by the dreaded TWW.Really hoping that is not the case.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Let's hope the :witch: stays away and you get your BFP! Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so i am feeling like not so good i feel like someone no not someone a freaking elephant is standing on my uterus and having bad lower back pain and crampy i would think this would be good if it weren't so darn uncomfortable. Any thoughts on this i feel crampy and kinda like wet like im going to see af right now which is way unlikely so leftover o pains maybe add this with the constip. And gassy i have felt since the day before o and the 2 ww is going to be quite the adventure ugh i think im going to take a long nap when i get off work : (


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sounds like it could possibly be a good sign. I don't know for definite and I definetly don't want to get your hopes up.

I'm suffering with Constipation aswell little twinges in my abdomen :wacko: 

Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## 7981

Still trying to figure out DPO. Not sure that i agree with FF. What do you ladies think?https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3bd4dc


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - Your chart looks ok to me hun?


----------



## Kelly9

I agree 79, you could maybe have O'd one day sooner but I would either say cd 20 or 21.


----------



## tabs46001

ok so i did some researching on charting and it seem i should have discarded the temps from where I was sick so they were on the high side i am new to temping i didn't even know that the discard button was for lol well i did that and now i have the crosshairs : ) And it coincides with the opk saying i am 3dpo today : )


----------



## 7981

Thanks Kelly and Ex. Tempted to test in AM, but realize I will most likely get a BFN because it's so early. I am so impatient. 

That's great Tabs. I am new to charting too, it seems complicated at times. Hope your 2ww fies by!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs, yay for 3DPO!! Finally in the TWW!!! :happydance::thumbup: Hope there's good news at the end of the wait!! FX'ed!! :dust:

7981, kinda crazy chart! hehe! The OPK says one thing. Temps say another. And CM says entirely different! I'm actually not sure. Sorry! :shrug: hehe! I'm sure you and hubby tried plenty of times given your confusion. :winkwink: My BEST guess would be the end of CD18 though and going into CD19...which would mean a longer luteal phase which is good for giving your precious pea time to implant.

Cramping this evening for me...not sure if it's intestinal or uterus cramps. :haha: My face is flushed. 11DPO. C'mon TWW.....:growlmad::haha: When I talk, I am raspy and sound like Rachael Ray. Hubby makes fun of me. lol

Ex, twinges huh! :happydance: hehe! I love symptom spotting.

I feel like it's the final countdown....Well I guess it is. I'm kinda scared.:nope:


----------



## Kelly9

I can't test for 6 more weeks :( The waiting is so hard.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly9 said:


> I can't test for 6 more weeks :( The waiting is so hard.

OUCH! But we'll be here waiting with you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Yayyy!!!! Welcome to the 2WW :happydance: 

Jenny - Hopefully your cramps are good cramps :winkwink: I have had twinges for the past couple of days now, had a temp dip today aswell so I'm really hoping it shoots back up tomorrow and it's good news! :dust: 

Kelly - Awww hun :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

I hope all of our 2ww's fly by and we start seeing those bfp's : )


----------



## tabs46001

So Tuesday is 5 days before my missed period but it is only 8dpo so do you think it would be too early to test tuesday. I dont want to get discouraged to early lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I have heard of ladies getting there BFP at 8DPO/9DPO but if you don't want to get discouraged then I would honestly suggest to test on 10DPO but it's entirely up to you as 10DPO is still early :D


----------



## lilblossom

If I am correct, tomorrow may possible be my 1dpo so begins my tww...whoo hoo I get to join in the symptom spotting:)


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Yay! I hope it is! Then you can join all us 2WW's :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

Lil welcome to the wait : )


----------



## Excalibur

Anyone think the dip in my temp from this morning means anything? :wacko:


----------



## 7981

I have had cramps all day today and another BFN. I had to adjust my temp because I had an early shift at work and took my BBT 2.5 hours early. After adjusting it is up a tenth of a degree since yesterday. Hoping these cramps aren't AF, but they feel like they are... I am so depressed today :(

Jenny, I agree- my chart has so many contradictions it's hard to read.

Welcome to the 2ww ladies :) keeping my fingers for lots of BFPs


----------



## tabs46001

7981 dont get too discouraged your not out until you see the red lol Both of my pregnancies I thought I was going to see af I had even bought tampons along with my hpt because i was so sure she was coming I had the cramps and the wet feeling and everything like I was going to start and got a very dark bfp both times.


----------



## lilblossom

Still no O...still bding just to make sure we don't miss the chance. Probably screw up my temp tomorrow morning cause I am gonna open a bottle of wine tonight and get my drink on. I am in need of a relaxing evening and a bottle of my favorite red is just the ticket to kick it off. Off to work first though. :coffee:


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Fingers crossed O arrives soon hun, mine was late this cycle aswell, must be something wrong with March/April :haha: Ooo hope you have a nice evening with your :wine:


----------



## 7981

BFN this morning. Feeling nauseous, have tender boobs, and lots of watery CM. I am constipated too, which never happens, especially near AF, as she tends to give me the opposite problem before her arrival. Temp was down just .15 today, so it's still pretty elevated for me. I don't know what to think. I'm either 9 or 10 DPO and waiting is torture this month.


----------



## Kelly9

7981 it could still be to early don't test till you're at least 12dpo.


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so this is just weird but its new so i guess i could call it a symptom in my symptom spotting but I quit smoking like 4 months ago have not had a problem since yet the last few days I have been craving a cigarette so bad lol I haven't had cravings for one before and my husband still smokes and will smoke right next to me and i have never wanted one before but the last few day i have had to stop myself to not buy a pack other than that as far as symptom spotting its just the pelvic pressure and crampy and wet feeling how are all my fellow 2 week waiters doing : )


----------



## 7981

I am done testing until Wednesday or Thursday. Willpower..... I need some!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey Ladies! 

Lil, yay for relaxation! Sounds so nice!

Ex, how you doing?

Took a generic early response yesterday 12DPO with FMU, . Had a very faint line! Not sure I believe it or not though. Maybe it's a false BFP. Wish I hadn't used my genuine FRERs so soon. Grr. Well AF due tomorrow, so no more testing for now! Of course, if AF doesn't come, I will definitely test again to see that big bold :bfp:!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Oooo Ex!! Just looked at your chart, LOVE what I see! That's a nice dip right around when implant. dip should take place. :thumbup: C'mon domino BFP's.....Momma needs a new pair of shoes! Baby shoes that is. :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

I caved and tested this morning, what do you ladies think? :D

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Hopefully it was your BFP hun and it gets darker :dust: :happydance: Aww thank you for looking at my chart hun :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Ex that is so a bfp yay yay yay
my temp dipped yesterday below my coverline and then shot up .6 today i am new to temping but i know that is a good sign : )


----------



## tabs46001

Ex how many dpo are you today with that nice very clear bfp lol 
and what dpo did you have that nice temp dip...i woke up with some killer heartburn and bb's aching something fierce this morning im taking it as a good sign : )


----------



## lilblossom

Well it sounds like the dominoes have begun to fall. Jenny, they say a line is a line. I would go get some more frer and do another test. 

Ex, OMG that is definately two lines...so excited for you and can't believe you held out on the testing so well this cycle...last cycle you were a testing addict so great recovery haha. Will look tomorrow to see the darkening of your line.

Tabs, that does sound promising with the temp dip and the ultra sensitive bbs.

Me? I think I am finally in the 2 week wait. I am 100% sure that we did absolutely every thing we could to catch the egg and now just have to wait and see if we will be on of the lucky 20% who get the bfp.

How are the rest of our girls doing?


----------



## tabs46001

Yay they are def sore and they feel so full like they are filled with water i really am hoping this is it but we shall see : )

welcome to the 2ww : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

EX! Don't be silly asking everyone what they think ; ) LOL 
I think it's safe to say it's clear as day! Congratulations on your BFP!

Just wanted to drop in and see the progress...
I hope there are plenty more BFPs to come, I know some of you have been testing and getting BFNs but you've seen what can happen, and it can happen at any time. 

Good Luck

:dust:

AFM, 8 weeks today. boobs pretty darn sore since I didn't wear a bra to bed. No MS yet. Next U/S will be at 9.5 weeks. But so far baby is looking good and I saw a hb at my 6.5 wk ultrasound


edit: Jenny, you too! awesome and congrats!


----------



## 7981

Yay Ex and Jenny!!! So happy for you two!!!


----------



## tabs46001

Yep the dominos have officially started : )


----------



## 7981

After seeing your BFPs I caved and took a test. BFN. Before I even left the bathroom I wiped again, and am now spotting brown. I guess I'm out.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww 7981 that's too bad.:cry: Trust me we all know how that feels. I had the same last month.

Dahlia wow 8 weeks! I am so happy you are making such good progress! Here's hoping for another stunning 32 weeks! 

Work alllll day Sundays so couldn't go to store. Will get FRER today and test again. No AF so it's looking good!

Ex...nice clear bfp!!!! :happydance: yay!!!!!!!!! Now praying for a healthy happy nine months!!


----------



## lilblossom

Dahlia; 8 weeks, wow time is flying. Happy healthy 7 more months for you and your little bean.

So sorry 7981 but silver lining? you get to start with a fresh new cycle. At least that's what I told myself when af came last month. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Thank you hun, we are so excited! :happydance: I had my temp dip at 8DPO and I'm 10 DPO today :) Heartburn is a really good indicator to pregnancy! Fingers crossed! :thumbup: 

Lil - Thank you hun, haha I know, last cycle I was a POAS addict :haha: I won't be testing with a FRER tomorrow, got some tests from the £1 shop for tomorrow then will do another FRER on Wednesday as HCG doubles every 2 days :) Yay for entering the 2WW, Good luck for catching the egg hun :hugs: 

Dahlia - Haha sorry hun, I was just over the moon :blush: Thank you very much, how is pregnancy treating you? :D Glad to hear you saw the Heartbeat and 8 weeks already? Wow, doesn't time fly when you're having fun! :winkwink:

Jenny - Congratulations on your BFP hun, I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :hugs: Thank you so much hun :hugs: :happydance: 

7981 - Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear about your BFN, the spotting could quite possibly be late IB so you are not out until the witch arrives in full flow :winkwink:


----------



## Jessica28

I wish I would see a temp dip in my chart :(


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - There is still chance yet, don't panic too much :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

I see you had your dip around 8dpo...I havent been that lucky yet.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Everyone has temp dips around different times in their cycle. :)


----------



## tabs46001

Mine was at 5 dpo but i heard you can have an implantation dip up to 12 dpo


----------



## Jessica28

I'll just have to wait it out....


----------



## mojojojo563

7981 just wait a little maybe its just IB.
I took a test yesterday since I have somany and it was a BFN but my AF isnt due till the 8th of this months so its still a little soon.

Im going to wait till easter and test again!!


:dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Want to start out by saying I really am not symptom spotting, at least not yet anyway as it would be too early but weird thing happened today. The ice cream guy came through and i just had to have an ice cream but didn't want what they had on the truck. So I changed out of my cleaning clothes and drove out to the store and spent 20 minutes deciding what I wanted...I never run out on a whim like that but I had to have some ice cream. Then I got home, made a hot caramel sundae and was only able to eat about half of it before my stomach warned me to stop. :dohh:

Anyway that being said I really am not symptom watching


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil, hahaha!:haha: Love it! It's okay, none of us symptom spot. :rofl: We can't help it if we happen to notice weird occurences...:shrug: Hope your adventure is a good sign!! I had to have pepperoni pizza today. haha FX'ed!

Went and bought two FRER's today. Not being able to wait, and figuring AF is late already I didn't use FMU and got a BFN! :shrug: I am so confused now... Took a sample of CM:blush: and it's still creamy, no red or brown tinge whatsoever. So now I have one lonely test left! My temp is still nice & safe far above coverline at 98.7. I'm gonna add my chart to my sig for anyone who's interested. Shouldn't I get a BFP regardless of what time I test at this stage? For goodness sakes I'm 14DPO! I'd like to be on :cloud9: but it's kinda hard not to worry about chemical pregnancy or another early MC. Maybe if I use FMU tomorrow I'll see my BFP again...Oh I would be so happy & relieved.

Ex, what's your symptom list lately? :)

Jess, so many women never get an implant. dip. Don't worry! :hugs: Some women also have a triphasic pattern all the time and aren't pregnant, so they get so excited over the dip that means nothing special. :dust:


----------



## 7981

So my bit of spotting this morning never went anywhere... We will see what morning brings. Ordered FRER on amazon today just in case, I will need them next month if not this week. I held off on ordering more OPKs just in case. 

Jenny- hoping the morning brings your BFP!

Ex- so happy for you :)

Lil- :) good sign

Mojo- it is so early, keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Come on dominoes, keep falling!


----------



## Excalibur

Jozie - Keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs: :dust: 

Lil - Was that a small craving you possibly had there? :blush: 

Jenny - Try testing with FMU hun, it is still early days yet :) I don't really have many symptoms to be honest, I have had an increased appetite, had a restless night last night, felt a small wave of Nausea the other night but not had any since, it was really strange! My main symptom at the moment is light cramping on and off, nothing major, hoping it's little bean settling in! :D 

7981 - Thank you :hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Congratulations Ex hun, I bet your on :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks - I can't help but think that I may not have Oed yet though - FF gave me dotted cross hairs and I never did get a positive OPK.... I might be in trouble...


----------



## lilblossom

Hey Jenny, I looked at your chart and wonder if you ovulated later and are actually on 8 dpo instead of 14? Definately no expert here...I am thinking i haven't ovulated yet now since my temp still too low and just got another positive opk this morning. At this point just going to keep temping but think this may be a bad month for us. Maybe tomorrow will be the big jump for me. I am ashamed to say I am tired of bding this cycle cause if really does feel like work now.


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie - Thank you so much hun :hugs: We sure are on :cloud9: xxx


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so my morning weirdness my son woke up at 5:30am i got him back to sleep and was bursting so went ahead and used my internet cheapie i saw a very faintest of faint lines but wasnt really sure cause i was so tired it was hard to keep my eyes focused lol so i sat it down on the counter went back to bed. Woke up when it was time to get ready for work which was 2 hours later and there is a quite visible faint line but now i dont know if its an evap or the beginning of a bfp lmao its way super early so im calling it an evap. After the false positive last cycle im not going to speculate anything until its the darkest of dark lol temp stayed up today though and bb's still feel sore and full like they are swollen and of course the lovely heart burn so looks promising : )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Keeping everything crossed for you hun! Are you going to test again in the morning? :D


----------



## tabs46001

Yes i have enough strips to test with every fmu until im supposed to see af lol and i have one frer but im saving that until i can get something consistent on the strips lol i just know the let down i had last cycle with that false positive im not chancing anything i only get excited this cycle if i get super dark lines lol : )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I don't blame you to be honest hun, I took a big risk doing my FRER yesterday morning but I'm glad I did! :D Hope your BFP comes out of hiding soon! :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

I hope so to cause i don't know why else my boobs would be so sore that i cant sleep on them ...i hope this discomfort is for good reason lmao


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Why does TTC and Pregnancy cause us so much worry? Every little twinge or anything, we automatically worry. It's mad! :haha:


----------



## tabs46001

Oh i know when i get my bfp it will only be the beginning i am going to worry probably until i get a good nice heartbeat. With my son's pregnancy i never worried i didn't at all i though m/c would never happen to me and then the last pregnancy i thought it would be super easy like my son's i had one this will be a breeze and then the m/c happens now im gonna be on pins and needles until the end but ill at least breath a little easier when i see a heart beat ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I think that is what I'm going to be like, I only found out yesterday and I have been worrying ever since that AF will show up soon because of the mild cramping I'm having :wacko: I can't believe the worry MC puts on our minds!


----------



## tabs46001

Try not to stress out over the cramping i know its impossible but i had cramping alot with my son that is why i thought it was perfectly normal with the last pregnancy. The cramping alot of times is normal in the first trimester : ) i looked at my strip from yesterday and the one form the day before yesterday and put it with this morning's to see if they got the same evap line and they dont have anything and this mornings does but i have also heard that the strips can get wicked evaps so only time will tell for me lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Thank you for sharing that hun, I'm trying my best not to worry too much, I think once we reach the weekend, and AF doesn't show, I will feel a whole lot more positive! :thumbup: I can't wait to hear about tomorrows test! :dust:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs, FXed for good news for you soon!!

Lil, thanks for the chart analysis! :flower: I'm not sure what to think! AF was due yesterday, no sign of her whatsoever. Had a faint BFP, but not sure if I waited too long to look so maybe it was false. That was a few days ago. Now, get negative FRER yesterday and today. Temp has been up for 15 days now, with exception to the dip.

If it's a chemical PG, will it delay AF? Oh, I am NOT liking this.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I can't answer your question about delaying AF but I really hope it's not a Chemical and it's just your hormones fluctuating and your BFP will be back! :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so i caved and i took another one but where the second line would be there is like a splotch of dye like a smeared spot of dye i dunno im done until the fmu lol i am like an evap magnet it will take a very dark no questions line to convince me lmao


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Yeah I would wait until FMU hun, even I daren't test with anything but FMU at the moment! I'm still worried what tomorrows test will be like, if anything at all! :wacko: 

Have you tried a Superdrug test? Maybe a different brand might help enlighten things? I know the IC's are prone for Evaps, they are not nice!! I thought I had my BFP last cycle but they were nasty evaps! :growlmad:


----------



## tabs46001

I have that last frer but im going to wait until 9dpo to use it then i am going to get another pack of frer on friday since these strips seem to be weird. My strips from 5dpo and 6dpo didnt have anything but today they want to be evap city well the last one doesnt even qualify as an evap its more like a dye explosion lol im not stressing this cycle my theme is all in due time this cycle lol how are our other 2wwaiters doing : )


----------



## mojojojo563

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs

:Ex so 

Happy for you!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mojojojo563

Welp my chart still shows DPO not detected guess I;m still off so it can't really p/u my real o days and it just guesses anyways I did B'd on the days it shows I should so fingers crossed. I hate waiting and I feel a little let down everytime I have a BFN looking back at me :( Seems like last time we tried I got a BFP the next month it was really easy. I guess b/c I want this so bad! I don't mean to rant I just needed to get a little off my chest!

I hope we all get our BFP soon!!!!!


Sending lots of

:dust::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I would suggest doing a FRER on 10DPO :thumbup: It's up to you though hun, it's your body, tests etc. From what I have seen/heard, FRER's pick up before IC's for some people, I know mine did.

Jozie - Thank you so much hun :hugs: :happydance: Fingers crossed and lot's of lucky, sticky :dust: and hope everyone gets their BFP's soon! :D


----------



## tabs46001

Oh dont worry ex i will test 9dpo and 10dpo im usually not so much of a poas addict but i just have so many symptoms this cycle and my temps look so much better than last cycle ... Its driving me crazy to know lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sounds good and promising to me!! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## 7981

I am confused. No spotting today, hardly any yesterday. Could I still be in? Too scared to test again.


----------



## Excalibur

7981 said:


> I am confused. No spotting today, hardly any yesterday. Could I still be in? Too scared to test again.

You still have a chance as long as AF doesn't show up in full force. Good luck :dust:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ladies, thanks for all the encouragement. CM has been white creamy/watery today. Just checked it and have a tiny bit of brownish blood in CM. If Lil is right and I O'd at the dip on CD21 that would make me 8DPO now. And looking back, DH and I BD'd then....so if that's the case, we could have conceived after a late O. Normally I have a 28 day cycle, no hiccups. So pregnant or not, this is an unusual month for me. In my heart, I'm kinda prepared to accept whatever happens. Not on :cloud9: by any means.


----------



## JennyNBaby

7981....I feel for you hun! Hope there's a conclusion for you soon!!! FX'ed!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I really hope it's what I think it is :dust:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Thanks Ex! Now I'm a CM checker addict!!!:rofl: Checked this time, less tinge than last time...Normally, any sign of AF is followed by a full on downpour.:blush: lol. Please body, if there's a little poppyseed in there, keep it keep it keep it! BBs feel strange today and slightly tender. Temp still up.

Seems like 7981 and I are in the same boat. C'mon BFPs!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - You're welcome hun :hugs: Nothing wrong with that haha, yay for less tinge! Come on little bean, stick if you are in there! :dust:


----------



## 7981

Jenny- we are in the same boat, and honey I'm getting seasick! Ha. I keep checking my CM in an obsessive way... Oh boy. Maybe it's our name, I'm Jen too. :)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lol! Must be! Wondered what ur real name was. :) Just did another check. Mostly watery whiteish with very slight tinge. Going to work. Hope it's gonna be two BFPs for us!!!! C'mon Christmas babies!!!


----------



## tabs46001

ok so caved and used another strip this was taken at 3 minutes with pm 2hr hold i am not going to get my hopes up until the frer confirms or denies in a couple days but you see this right ??? lol
 



Attached Files:







hpt.png
File size: 213.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs, i think i see the faintest of lines but hard to tell in pic. Fmu will be much more informative for you.


----------



## tabs46001

it shows up when i invert it too but me being the evap magnet i am going to sit back and wait this one out i dont want the let down of last cycle


----------



## 7981

Tabs, looks promising.

Jenny- hope a BFP comes soon for you!

I'm out. AF arrived this evening :(


----------



## lilblossom

7981 so sorry the :witch: showed up. Hopefully its the last one for nine months


----------



## JennyNBaby

Aww Jen I'm sorry! At least it's a fresh start for you! 

No AF for me. No spotting. Only had that bit of tinged cm earlier when I checked to see how things were going...:blush: Temp still up to 98.9 during day. Tummy hard and bloated. Going on day 31. Tomorrow will be day 17 with elevated temp...


----------



## 7981

Happy to at least know what's going on now.


----------



## Kelly9

Ex congrats and tabs I see a pink line, so congrats as well.

Good luck to the rest, I've been awol cause I'm working etc so been busy.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs I'm pretty sure I saw a line!!


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Definetly see a second line hun, fingers crossed :dust: 

7981 - Really sorry the witch showed up :hugs:

Kelly - Thank you hun :hugs:

Jenny - Let that BFP come out to play! :D


----------



## Jessica28

I hope this is a start of many more BFPs to come!
10 DPO for me today and still don't feeling anything....not even a temp dip or spike but I haven't been sleeping well lately....


----------



## tabs46001

well fmu today has the same very faint line hasn't gotten any darker which leads me to believe that it may be a bad bath of tests and that its and evap even though it comes up in the time limit. Still have all the symptoms i have had since about 5 dpo so we will see what the next couple days bring. : )

jenny i hope you get that bfp soon we need some more bfp up here lol 

7981 sorry to hear the witch came but one thing i have learned in ttc is if it doesnt work one month change it up the next that is why we added preseed this cycle and praying it works : )

lil how is your symptom spotting going ..and sore bb's mine really havent been sore they have felt full like they are going to burst and that made them achey

this is so funny but i think ttc has somehow in the last couple months became my new hobby lol but at least this hobby im hoping i can quit soon ; )


----------



## 7981

Tabs- go out and get some FRER! :) TTC has become my hobby too, hopefully only for the short term though. Good luck.

Hoping to see some BFPs very soon!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs, sounds promising for you! Get some FRERs today! :thumbup:

Kelly, how are you doing with your wait?

It must feel so strange not to TTC after so long. But the new hobby becomes worrying about baby and tracking pregnancy. :haha: Such a nice hobby!! :) Even if I get my BFP I'll be in here to follow through with the other ladies who are in limbo still!

Well AF is a no show still. Woke up in a sweat this morning and dreamt I met 7981 (jen) at the gym. haha. Also dreamt about tornadoes coming through town. That one was scary, so real! I have no tests left...hate to go spend more $ on tests today. Grr. Deep down, I kind of know that I am pregnant, just want to see that BFP. I am never late, and being on CD31 now, that's just unheard of. Especially with temp being so high. I don't mind not being too excited now b/c I want to be further along before I get too excited. When I see a heartbeat, I will feel better. Until then, it doesn't feel real.

So....hello to another day of watching & waiting! More like 3WW for me! If it ends with a happy healthy baby, I really don't mind!!


----------



## tabs46001

My temp has stayed up too so im staying cautiously optimistic : ) hope you get that bfp with your new batch of tests jenny : )


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs, I am in limbo kindof...my temps aren't saying absolute for ovulation yet but today's opk are definately negative. Cm is going back to creamy. Kind of wondering if there will be no O for me this month. It's cd 18 and would think it would have finally happened by now. It's a wait and see...but get out there and get a good test for tomorrows fmu. Want to see a pic tomorrow morning to make me smile for you.

Same goes for Jenny...want to celebrate your bpf so your next hobby will be pregnancy watching:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Have you tested hun? Your temps are still quite high, not everyone gets a temp dip or a temp spike. You never know :thumbup: 

Tabs - Can't wait to see your FRER when you test with one :winkwink: 

Jenny - Are you not bothering with anymore tests hun? 

Lil - I thought I wasn't going to Ov this cycle but I did on CD19 and got my BFP, it can happen. Don't lose hope just yet chick :thumbup:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil maybe it will be a late O for u this month. If u were right mine was cd20-21! Fingers crossed for u! 

Jen, how long did u have brown CM before AF showed? I have no discharge but if I kind of blot with toilet paper I get a little bit of brown. Hoping it is left from implantation.


----------



## 7981

Jenny- on and one of for nearly 2 full days, it was tiny bits of brown, most people wouldn't have even noticed. Then AF came last night really light and full on this morning. Hoping yours in IB. Where are you from?


----------



## JennyNBaby

I am never late. Burping and it tastes like the smell of dead fish. Gross.:wacko: No discharge last time I went to toilet. Today is second day with brown CM. It comes and goes so at least it's not getting heavier. Haven't quit testing per say just don't have any and haven't been to town. Jen we stay in Auburn, Alabama.

Just wish I could fast forward. Ex we've been cycle buddies, so hoping we are bump buddies too! Just realized I ate tons of pineapple last month. Maybe that helped!!:haha:

Every day that goes by brings me closer to :cloud9:.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - That would be lovely if we could be bump buddies, following our cycle buddy days :thumbup::hugs: Come on BFP's, I'm rooting for you!! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

It's going. 

Tabs get a frer or digi. It's still early for testing when I tested at 8dpo it took till 10dpo to get a darker line on a frer. The ics didn't darken till later for me.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey Jen, thought of something else. What was your BBT when you had the brown CM? Did it drop or stay up?


----------



## Jessica28

Excalibur said:


> Jessica - Have you tested hun? Your temps are still quite high, not everyone gets a temp dip or a temp spike. You never know :thumbup:
> 
> Tabs - Can't wait to see your FRER when you test with one :winkwink:
> 
> Jenny - Are you not bothering with anymore tests hun?
> 
> Lil - I thought I wasn't going to Ov this cycle but I did on CD19 and got my BFP, it can happen. Don't lose hope just yet chick :thumbup:

I haven't tested. I only have one test that I have at a friends house. My sister is coming on Friday so I am comtemplating on getting her to bring me one sp only she will know! I really don't want tog et my hopes my too much. I didn't get that temp drop and spike so I don't think it is happening for me this cycle but I have been super tired, headaches all the time and I find myself peeing a lot more. I think it could be all in my head though. I went to the bathroom when I came from work and it seems to be a tiny, tiny speck on brownish cm on my panties. I wonder if that means anything. Tomorrow will be 11 dpo for me and I usually get some light spotting just before AF so I dunno....


----------



## Jessica28

Ohhh....I meant to ask.... Do your temp drop drastically with the onset of your period or does it go down slowly...or is everyone different?! I know nothing!!


----------



## tabs46001

last cycle mine dropped drasticaly just that day i started and the next day was back up it dropped down to like 96.11 and mine are always in the mid 97's. Last cycle was my first temping so i don't know if that is what mine always does lol


----------



## 7981

Jenny- my temp gradually dropped the last 3 days then went up today. Still above cover line. 
AF is strange today, passing lots of clots like when I had MC. :( Cramps aren't nearly like they were with MC though.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Brown CM is now more red.. but not AF. ?? Opinions??


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - I can't wait to see your results on Friday, fingers crossed for you hun! Some people don't get temp drops or huge temp spikes, it varies from lady to lady I think, I wouldn't worry about it too much. After Ov, my temp rose slowly, didn't jump up like some ladies did. 

Jenny - If it's not a proper flow, consistent, etc, it could be breakthrough bleeding, have you tested recently? :af: :dust:


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks but sadly, AF showed up at my door spotting last night and today so I think she will start being a real bitch by this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Aww hun! :( Really sorry to hear AF showed up! :hugs: I wish you the best of luck for next cycle :hugs::dust:


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks... I always hate seeing AF as I know then I am out. At least there's a bigger chance of a 2013 baby I guess! Going to try and get a little healthier this cycle...... And do lots of baby dancing again!


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica28 said:


> Thanks... I always hate seeing AF as I know then I am out. At least there's a bigger chance of a 2013 baby I guess! Going to try and get a little healthier this cycle...... And do lots of baby dancing again!

Yes it's very disheartening to see AF show up as you know you haven't concieved this cycle, it's awful! I used Evening Primrose this cycle and it seemed to work. Have you tried that?


----------



## Jessica28

Ex, to be honest, I don't even know what it is! I have never heard of it! But I'll try anything if I think it would help me out! Details!

I hope I don't take too, too long to fall pregnant again.


----------



## tabs46001

Well big fat bfn this morning on a dollar store test i am picking up some frer at the store after work but i must say im getting a big discouraged my temp spiked up .5 higher today which is good but i think i lost my optimism somewhere in there. I had a very vivid dream that i got a positive it was exactly as i woke up and went and tested like i have every morning and it was a positive but it was a blue dye test and i dont even use those lol


----------



## Jessica28

It looks like I have a very short LP. What can I do to lengthen it?
That is only something else to stress me out :(


----------



## 7981

Just noticed my luteal phase was only 10 days this cycle if I got ov correct. Isn't that bad???


----------



## Jessica28

7981 - same here...Looks like mine was only 11! That can't be good.


----------



## tabs46001

Starting to feel crampy and af is due on sunday so its not making my low optimism now any higher trying to just not think about it until she shows or doesnt


----------



## JennyNBaby

Well started heavy bleeding last night. I'm out. Not sure what this one was. Either way yet one more month of TTC. It's not refreshing this time to start all over. Starting to wonder if I can actually get and stay pregnant.:cry: just feel so disheartened. Not even emotional. Just numb.


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - I feel the same way. I am just plain angry today....AF combined with only 1 of my students studying for their test is not good. Recipe for disaster in fact. I feel so bad for OH today. I've been venting all lunch time.

Was your first pregnancy, your first loss as well? I lost mine on Jan. 3rd, 2012....and been ttc ever since but still no luck.

Are you SMEPing next time or just letting it all play out naturally?


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey Jess. It is awful indeed. Each month it feels like I'm losing the baby all over again. Yes it was my first one too.. makes me scared that I can't keep one. It just makes me scared and angry. I know I will be a great mom and all the unwed punk mothers have no probs. I don't know why my prayers remain unanswered.

Not even sure whether to count today as CD1 after the weird CM and strange onset of AF. And now nothing again.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Evening Primrose Oil is little capsules that you take during AF right up until Ov, don't take it past Ov though otherwise it can cause Uterine Contractions. It's a hormone balance tablet but it make you produce more CM so the sperm can swim more easily. That's the only main thing I did different and I ended up with a BFP. 

Tabs - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, if your temp is still high and rising, that's a good sign. Don't lose hope yet hun, there's still plenty of time! I can't wait to hear about your FRER! :dust: I had cramps a couple of days before AF and I still have them today on and off, it doesn't necessarily mean AF is on it's way :thumbup: 

Jenny - Really sorry to hear AF got you hun :(:hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

My sister has had fertility problems for years she started the fertilaid vitamins and it came with separate vitamins for increasing cm i wonder if that is what it was. She didn't tell me the name but she has never had periods and if she does get one she could bleed for months very irregular like that but she actually had a normal 5 days period after being on those for a month. I am taking fertility blend i wonder if i should try the fertil aid if i have to go another cycle i know we will do pre seed again it made it less like a chore lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Aww, really sorry to hear about your sister hun :( I hope she gets what she wants sooner rather than later. Yeah it could quite possibly be that. It doesn't hurt to try new things I don't think, didn't hurt us anyway :thumbup:


----------



## 7981

So sorry Jenny & Jessica. I'm right here with ya :( CD 3.


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny, cd1 is first day of flow. Sorry for the ladies who got af today. I know how you feel.


----------



## JennyNBaby

It was late last night so not sure whether that would be cd1 today or yesterday. Monday should have been...don't know why this cycle got messed up.


----------



## lilblossom

Just use today as cd1 since it started last night.


----------



## Jessica28

I am still not having any flow - I am wearing a pad because I am expecting it any minute..... but all I get when I wipe is brownish cm. Old blood I guess? Still no cramping either.


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> I am still not having any flow - I am wearing a pad because I am expecting it any minute..... but all I get when I wipe is brownish cm. Old blood I guess? Still no cramping either.

The spotting you are having may not mean anything...wait for flow. Your temp is still above your cover line so not out til flow


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess, that is exactly what I had....I was excited because I thought it could be IB because AF was late and temps were high. 2 days of that & then had some red mixing in. Last night had some blood drops when I went to toilet. Something caused the change in pattern, but I don't know what. :shrug: 7891 (Jen) had it too & got AF. My temps are still up & bleeding comes & goes. Not sure what to think, but I count myself out. Hope it's IB for you!


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> Jess, that is exactly what I had....I was excited because I thought it could be IB because AF was late and temps were high. 2 days of that & then had some red mixing in. Last night had some blood drops when I went to toilet. Something caused the change in pattern, but I don't know what. :shrug: 7891 (Jen) had it too & got AF. My temps are still up & bleeding comes & goes. Not sure what to think, but I count myself out. Hope it's IB for you![
> 
> I am not sure what is normal for you but my temp usually drops day after first day of flow.


----------



## tabs46001

I am so excited no i did not get my bfp but it is just as good cause i know i will next cycle. : ) : ) My husband agreed to start taking the fertility blend for men and if you knew my husband that is a huge deal. I am so excited and now this cycle won't be as much as a let down cause I am sure that will do it for us. I had surgery before we conceived our son called a laboroscopy to find out why I had not been getting pregnant and they flushed my tubes and checked all my female organs and found that there was no reason by me that we hadn't gotten pregnant. We had our son a couple years later but i alway have thought that maybe he had some lazy swimmers or his count was low cause he does smoke which i hear lowers sperm count. I am just so excited it brought my optimism back and i am just so happy : ) I know one or two cycles with both of us doing all we can will definitely do the trick.


----------



## tabs46001

and no af didn't come either this is if it didn't happen this cycle lol : )


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry for those who got the witch! 

An lp of at least 10 days or longer is best. So you're at the cut off. I'd say as long as its not shorter you're fine. I know lots of people who got pg with a 9 day lp. 

To those starting a new cycle I am more then happy to cycle with you and be your bump buds for a may bfp! I will actually have my best chance at getting pregnant this month with us doing our embryo transfer. It's nice to be finally coming up on a cycle where I can symptom spot in the tww. I'll only be a few days behind you af is scheduled to show in 6 days. 

Tabs it could still be to early and because you're using cheapie tests I would wait till you've done a frer before counting yourself out.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, if I don't get my bfp this cycle then will be really close to your next cycle...I think...still not certain of ovulation this cycle yet. way to confusing and frustrating but just trying to relax and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs, good news about DH! :)

Kelly, we'll be right by your side in the TWW!

Lil, my temp would have usually dropped already and I'm sky high at 98.4 and up all the time...
I was super tired today and slept til 3pm. Felt sick at work with headache, nausea, & felt super hot. That's how I felt last time when PG before my MC. I can't help but wonder if I am actually having a very early MC. Either way, it is on like Donkey Kong this cycle! Anyone know what to take or do for the womb to be better equipped to have successful implantation? Maybe my progesterone isn't high enough? I know I ovulate & know I can conceive easily....so it has to do with the bean sticking. Any advice from anyone?

Feeling so blue. :-(


----------



## lilblossom

your temp is great so doubt its progesterone. Maybe a clotting problem...I would ask your doctor if he will run the tests they do to see if its a implantation problem. I really don't know that much about it so don't want to give uninformed guesses. Kelly and Carrie would maybe know more about that.


----------



## 7981

Looks like weird cycles for a few of us :(
My mc really messed with my body. I always had a 28 day cycle like clockwork with a 14 day luteal phase... Not since though. I am wondering if I'm slowly getting back to that. Hoping for a BFP this cycle though, so mayve I won't find out for a while :) got the FRER and ovulation kit (i needed more digital test sticks) I ordered from Amazon today so I'm looking forward to using them soon :)


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - That's great news about your OH! Hey, you never know, he might not need to start taking it? :winkwink: If he does, I wish you both the best of luck :dust: But, we shall see a nice BFP in a day or two won't we? :winkwink:


----------



## tabs46001

i know i am not out yet but bfn at 10dpo but my last pregnancy i tested at 4 days after af was due and the line wasnt very dark as you would think for 4 days after missed period so maybe im a late implanter..lol i am now contemplating wether to order my next cycle with the vitamins or wait a few more days. i think i will wait it out a few more days if still bfn then ill place my order and get dh started on those vitamins : )


----------



## tabs46001

what is very weird though for the last few nights in a row i have had a very vivid dream and its always different in specifics but i always wake up and go test like i do every morning and get a positive and then start planning on how to tell dh. It is so real that when i do wake up i am like depressed cause i realize i was dreaming..lol i wonder if that is why i have been so tired cause my dreams are so vivid they are keeping my brain going lmao


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Aww hun, that could be the reason why you are so tired :hugs: I had a baby dream a couple of nights before I got my BFP, fingers crossed you head the same way! :dust:

The moral of my dream was, I would go to any length to have a baby :winkwink:


----------



## lilblossom

FF finally gave me my cross hairs and has me at 6dpo. I think its 3dpo so we shall see. We have certainly done what we could so here we sit in limbo of the tww. I have a terrible headache and yesterday was a little squeaky when i talked so am hoping not getting sick again. It's probably just allergies though.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Yay for Cross Hairs! :happydance: Hope the 2WW treats you well! 

Oh dear, fingers crossed you are not getting sick :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

well if ff is correct at least my tww was cut nearly in half haha


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Yeah that's true :rofl:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil and Tabs I have my fingers and toes crossed for both of u! Hope we get some more BFPs here. We all need the encouragement. 

I wonder if it is clotting... I do usually get clots with AF. Hemophilia runs in my family. My mom carries and my bro has it. My other bro doesn't. There's a chance I could be a carrier..but my mom never had a prob.


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so i did some digging from my pregnancy with my son and i found out when i was 15dpo and was three days from af maybe i am just a late implanter lol i just wish i weren't so impatient lmao


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> Lil and Tabs I have my fingers and toes crossed for both of u! Hope we get some more BFPs here. We all need the encouragement.
> 
> I wonder if it is clotting... I do usually get clots with AF. Hemophilia runs in my family. My mom carries and my bro has it. My other bro doesn't. There's a chance I could be a carrier..but my mom never had a prob.

some people take low dose aspirin for clot issues but I would think you would need to discuss it with your doctor


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny I don't know, I don't have any issues with implantation but the clinic has all patients on low dose aspirin to thin the blood a little and help implantation, some studies have shown it helps I guess. 

5 days till AF comes, I hope she's on time this month but bcp's would almost guarantee that I would think.


----------



## tabs46001

Does anyone know whether there would be a problem taking fertility blend with primrose oil? I think i am going to try it just want to make sure that they wont hurt anything together and nothing i have found online says not to ...


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs I dunno. I wouldn't guess so though!

Bought baby aspirin. Do u wait til after O or take whole cycle? I'm gonna try progesterone supplements this time after O and until 12dpo...which if I have bfp I can continue to take. Don't want to delay AF if she dares to come again. Been reading lots about how to have good implant and prevent early MC.

Kelly hope AF is on time!


----------



## lilblossom

OK, check out my chart...I have a dip? trying not to read too much into it because hubby woke me up so didn't take my temp immediately. Also tender breasts different from last 2 cycles that started right around when ff says I ovulated. And last night I felt what I can only describe as a tugging from just below belly button downward. Not sure if I had that last time as I wasn't symptom spotting then as it was a surprise pregnancy.


----------



## Jessica28

Fingers cross for you that it's an implantation dip!


----------



## tabs46001

it sounds promising lil hope that is an implantation dip : ) I however had bfn fmu 11dpo. af due tomorrow but so far no signs just my back killing me and exhausted which could really go either way lol I am not stressing over the bfn's this cycle cause i know that next cycle or maybe one after that will definitely be it : )


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil maybe it's implant dip. We'll find out soon! Hope u get your bfp. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Looks just like my dip did hun, fingers crossed!! :happydance:

Tabs - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun :( There's still time though :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

A few more days and you'll know lil.

I feel rough right now, stomach is in a lot of pain, so just laying down for the moment, started this morning and hasn't let up yet :( Last bcp today so bring on the witch tue/wed. 

Happy Easter

Jenny we take low dose aspirin in the fertility cycle from the start of our down regg medications right up till we test and I think if we get a bfp we stop the aspirin, if I'm remembering correctly so take it from cd 1 onward.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## mojojojo563

tabs_ I got a BFN today :( Im kind of sad about it not sure whats going on it was so easy last time we only tried one cycle and bam the next month a BFP.. I guess if AF comes we can try again next month... not sure whats going on with me I feel like I am doing something wrong here and I bd on all the days I am suppose to per my o chart I wonder it that is off and I am missing my real o days.... My chart says my perdicted AF start date is the 15th of April I have a little cramps right now. Guess I'll wait a little longer and retest is AF doesn't show her face. Maybe I am ttc too hard ?


----------



## tabs46001

Well it is official i am the evap queen. I was dancing around to the wiggles with my son and note i am wearing a very full coverage bra but it was killing my bb's to jump around and took a 2 hour nap today when my son went down for his nap which i usually use his to get some stuff done. So i was like why do i feel so pregnant and made a deal with myself use one more of my frer then not one single other one until i am late so i poas and sit it down on the counter i flush pick it back up and there is a second line very noticable second line but dont get excited there was no color to it at all. i was pretty mad like really how many evaps can one girl get its almost funny at this point if it i didnt want it so bad i would recognize the humor lmao the witch is do tomorrow and its easter so will be very busy tomorrow totally too busy to test lol


----------



## lilblossom

So sorry for the bfn's a couple of you have gotten. Hang on and test again if af doesn't show in a couple days. Its not over til the witch ruins the party.

Thanks to all of you for your good wishes and vibes. I am having what I hope is my last night of enjoying wine for a while...actually finished the last bottle in the house. Not gonna buy any more unless my witch arrives this cycle which I feel like may not happen. I am feeling really good about this cycle now where a few days ago i thought I was messed up. I can't explain but I am sure you all know exactly what I mean. Few days will tell.


----------



## tabs46001

lil i am glad you are feeling optimistic its good with what we all are going through : ) Af is due tomorrow but so far havent even started cramping which i usually get like 5 days out from af so we shall see if she comes. I must say though the frer are not on my good list with all the evaps ive had lol


----------



## 7981

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you :). I am CD 5 and trying to stay positive that this could be our month. Any suggestions about over the counter meds or herbs that might help? I think I only had an 11 day luteal phase last month and O'd pretty late.


----------



## Kelly9

My best advice is to just relax, as annoying as that is, and you won't hear that often from an LTTTC'er going through assisted conception but keeping busy and not thinking about it in my opinion is best. I never messed with any meds or pills or methods etc except temping and opks when trying on natural cycles without IVF intervention and given the odds we were given of ever conceiving naturally (less then 3%) we still managed to do it and thats all I did that cycle, I relaxed as much as possible besides peeing on opks and forgot about it.


----------



## tabs46001

dpo12 and bfn but still no af and she is due today i believe i am officially in limbo lol no af but no bfp so i am going to sit back and not worry anymore lol


----------



## lilblossom

Maybe you ovulated later than you thought Tabs, just give it a couple days and if no show, do another test.


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Fingers crossed! :dust:

Lil - Nice temp rise today hun! :happydance: :D:dust:


----------



## mojojojo563

Tab and Lil-
Fingers crossed for our BFP!!! Like Lil said its not over till the witch ruins the party.


----------



## mojojojo563

Happy easter to all wishing everyone :af::bfp::dust::bunny:


----------



## Excalibur

Happy Easter :af::dust::bunny::bfp::baby:


----------



## Jessica28

Happy Easter to you :)


----------



## lilblossom

I hope everyone had a nice Easter Holiday with your loved ones. We went to my mother in laws and had a nice relaxing visit. Now we are back home and I am putting my feet up. 

Thanks Ex...I was happy to see it bounce right back up there and hope it is what we all are suspecting it is. I do have some interesting 'tugging' type feelings in the right area...definatlely not af cramps so


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - You're welcome hun, I don't want to get anyones hopes up but it looks promising to me :thumbup: The tugging also sounds promising, when do you plan on testing? :D


----------



## tabs46001

ok dpo 13 and no bfp or af. When i wiped last night there were to tiny pink spots on the tp so i thought she might be coming but she never did and no more pink spots either. my temps are still up there where they have been since o so i am still in limbo lol today i am officially 1 day late but kinda have that wet feeling so im thinking she may be on her way soon but my dh's vitamins should be here today im really excited for him to take them : )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I would test again in a few days if AF still hasn't arrived :winkwink: Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

I will it is just very weird right now cause my temps havent dropped but i feel like af will be here any second so we shall see : )


----------



## CherylC3

hey girls af hasnt arrived but got my +opk today so im so excited about being in the tww soon..xx


----------



## Jessica28

Lil - Your chart is looking promising to me! Fingers crossed for you! Only a few more days until testing!

For me - it's back to SMEP as soon as AF leaves!


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs, I still wonder if you ovulated later than you thought.



Ok, had another temp drop today...and couple drops of blood when wiped a few moments ago but my cervix is extremely high so cant feel for the opening and cm is creamy with out blood so I am extremely lost. Af not due for at least 5 to 6 days... have some light cramping but not af cramping. I will say I didn't get a good rest last night and don't know if that is reflected in my chart or not.


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - That is exactly how I felt :winkwink: 

Cheryl - Yay for being in the 2WW nearly :happydance: 

Jessica - Good luck hunni, sending you lot's of :dust: 

Lil - Definetly sounds promising! :happydance: Your chart has a white dot on it so I wouldn't worry about this mornings temp too much :thumbup:


----------



## tabs46001

Ya lil i am thinking the same thing i know with my last pregnancy i was 4 days late and only got a faint line my mom had to put on her glasses to see it lol really i am not feeling disappointed that i feel like af is coming because i really feel like with everything i have learned and the dh on vitamins to up his swimmers it should happen real soon : ) 

plus next cycle i would be testing around my bday and our anniversary they are 2 days apart we got married 2 days after i turned 18 lol


----------



## lilblossom

Yeah, I feel a little better about my chart...did some googling and found a chart almost exactly like mine that resulting in pregnancy. Told my hubby yesterday that I feel really good about our chances this cycle and that if we are successful this time we will be due Christmas week and could possibly share his birthday of Christmas Day. We just want a healthy happy 9 months.

I just checked and my cervix is even higher..have to struggle to even reach it and no more blood so thinking good sign. I am gonna try to restrain from testing tonight.:haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Aww that's lovely :D Fingers crossed for you :dust: 

Lil - I feel really positive about you this cycle :winkwink: Your Cervix being extremely high is a good sign, also the spotting, I had a bit of spotting the day AF was due but nothing since, I had it last time we got our BFP aswell so it didn't worry me too much :)


----------



## tabs46001

Ex when you thought af was coming did you have that wet feeling like she was about to show i have that but my temps havent dropped and they always drop the day before i start and no cramps yet hhmm lol


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Ex when you thought af was coming did you have that wet feeling like she was about to show i have that but my temps havent dropped and they always drop the day before i start and no cramps yet hhmm lol

what kind of tests are you using? are the frer or IC's? I am using ic's until I hopefully get a questionable test then gonna run out and get a frer. dont want to buy them to soon cause I will not be able to resist using them


----------



## tabs46001

I have been using frer i had a very convincing looking faint line on an ic so i went and got frer but so far bfn and the annoying evap/indent line lol


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Ex when you thought af was coming did you have that wet feeling like she was about to show i have that but my temps havent dropped and they always drop the day before i start and no cramps yet hhmm lol

I did hun, I was going to the toilet every 5 minutes as I thought she had arrived, every time I checked, it was just a lot of CM :thumbup:


----------



## lilblossom

I read something on one of these forums that another had linked that explained the true definition of evap lines...you can only get evap lines once a test dries or is read long after the time limit given by the test. If you see a line during the allowed time then its a real line...if it has no color then you may be seeing where the line would be. My IC's usually I can't see where the line would be but last night and this morning I was able to see it and am hoping that the difference means my bfp is on its way but we shall see. this light no af type cramping is definatley different. Not painful at all and I remember before getting my last bfp that I had a couple days i though af was starting and wore a pad for nothing. I also have noticed that my temp would stay up until cd 2 so again I am feeling really good about this.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil and Tabs, both of you sound like a BFP is very possible! FXed!! :dust:

AF is on her way out for me. It's so nice having a break from symptom spotting. I drive myself NUTS. Kelly, thanks for the aspirin info. I'm going to start today since AF is heading out & new lining will be starting to form. I very well might have the clotting problem, so we'll see if this works. AF was very heavy this month, much more than usual. Thinking I had a chem.

Well, I'll be watching for some BFPs in here! 

Ex, love the new avatar. :)


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> Lil and Tabs, both of you sound like a BFP is very possible! FXed!! :dust:
> 
> AF is on her way out for me. It's so nice having a break from symptom spotting. I drive myself NUTS. Kelly, thanks for the aspirin info. I'm going to start today since AF is heading out & new lining will be starting to form. I very well might have the clotting problem, so we'll see if this works. AF was very heavy this month, much more than usual. Thinking I had a chem.
> 
> Well, I'll be watching for some BFPs in here!
> 
> Ex, love the new avatar. :)

Glad your feeling better about things and hope the aspirin works to make this cycle the one


----------



## lilblossom

Ex, how are you feeling. I just realized you haven't talked much about how your symptoms are going. So distract us with your progression....would also be great to hear from Carrie and Dahlia about their progression as well.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Ex, how are you feeling. I just realized you haven't talked much about how your symptoms are going. So distract us with your progression....would also be great to hear from Carrie and Dahlia about their progression as well.

I'm feeling very exhausted at the moment, feel like I could sleep for a week! That's with a good nights sleep last night aswell! :dohh: 

My only other main symptom is my lower abdomen is really tender to the touch, it has like a bruised feeling. 

My boobs were tender a couple of days ago but they are not too bad now, think it's because I didn't wear a bra that day :blush: 

I'll be ringing my Doctor in the morning to get the ball rolling :D

Thank you for asking chick x


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still waiting for hopefully my last AF. Should be here wednesday and I suspect it'll be brutal.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly, I really do hope it's all of our last AFs. If Lil and Tabs both get their BFPs this month, then there's only a few of us left waiting for our rainbow babies. So for you, me, and 7891 (Jen)...I will be praying so hard for all of us to get our BFPs and full term pregnancies. 

I have a good feeling about Tabs & Lil, hoping it's :af: for both!

I found Kat in another thread & saw she's "cautiously pregnant" again. :happydance:

Eventually, this won't be a TTC after Loss thread anymore! It will be expecting after loss. :wohoo:


----------



## tabs46001

Well made it through a work day without af woohoo lol i still think she might be coming soon though lol


----------



## Jessica28

Pray for me too! I was to be included!


----------



## tabs46001

well was so sure i had started felt wet and still having that like uterine pressure i get when i ovulate it usually stops a few days after o though well went to the restroom and no af just alot of cm which is what im guessing has been the wet feeling. im not getting my hopes up and told myself i would not be disappointed if that tp had blood on it but i must say it was pretty nice not seeing any : ) tomorrow will be 2 days late so we shall see


----------



## lilblossom

Well same as Tabs, worked today and felt wetness and checked several times expecting to see blood but its been nothing but cm. I am not cramping so much as feeling a tightness in my uterine area and getting occasional ovarian twinges. I may be imagining it but my nipples seem to be getting darker and I am keep feeling pressure on my bbs. They are also a little heavier and fuller. LOL Hubby noticed that before me. Oh and leg cramps are kicking in as well.


----------



## tabs46001

lil that is exactly what is going on with me i am not having any cramps just that like uterine pressure i get when i o ..i really hope neither of us get af i am starting to think that maybe i did o late i got a positive opk 2 days in a row and the last one i took on the 2nd day was the last in the pack so maybe i went on longer but there is no denying i am cd30 and usually have 28 day cycles lol crossing my fingers for you though lil : )


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> lil that is exactly what is going on with me i am not having any cramps just that like uterine pressure i get when i o ..i really hope neither of us get af i am starting to think that maybe i did o late i got a positive opk 2 days in a row and the last one i took on the 2nd day was the last in the pack so maybe i went on longer but there is no denying i am cd30 and usually have 28 day cycles lol crossing my fingers for you though lil : )

Well I am definately cheering you on while you are cheer me. I just feel pregnant this time. Tomorrow I may wake up feeling unsure of myself again but I know we did what we needed to do to catch that egg ha ha so it's in God's Hands at this point and I will be saying a little prayer for us all tonight that we get our rainbows. :hugs:

Wanted to add a couple more 'symptoms' for today...I am exhausted though could have to do with fact i didn't sleep well last night and I got a little sick to my stomach after I ate lunch...not happening since eating dinner though. I didn't feel like that with my last pregnancy but did with my first one which resulted in our daughter.


----------



## Kelly9

I wish I could do what was needed in terms of having sex then get my bfp. I often feel bitter or jealous that it's not that cut and dry for dh and I. So that is why I very much need this FET to work. I can't imagine starting the icsi process all over again it just takes so long. 

Jessica of course we include you to! 

Having some red spotting tonight so af should be here tomorrow a day earlier then expected so I should find out sometime in the next few days when I can start taking my medications to thicken my lining then hopefully time will feel like its speeding up some.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, I will include you in my prayers tonight. I know you are so ready to get pregnant again and hope this process is successful.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks lil. I'll take whatever I get even if I'm still pissed off at the man upstairs for what he allowed to happen, but thats a whole other book of worms.


----------



## 7981

Tabs & Lil, I am dying to see some BFPs!!!
As for the rest of us, hopefully this is the cycle. 
I am now on CD 8 (it's past midnight,) and getting anxious already. Last month I was using cheap OPKs until I was extremely frustrated and had to buy the digital one, I think I may have O'd twice or geared up at leat once before I actually did O. I am looking forward to using only digital tests this month so I don't drive myself as crazy. 
Why does this process have to be so difficult and stressful?
Sending baby dust to everyone!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - I hope your AF isn't too Brutal hun and fingers crossed it's your last one for a while :winkwink: 

Jenny - Good luck huni, I really hope it's everyone's last AF for 9 months aswell! Come on BFP's! :D Aww that's great news about Kat! So happy for her! :happydance: 

Lil & Tabs - Sounds really promising for you both. That's exactly how it felt for me, really wet and I thought AF was coming but it was just a lot creamy CM. Also had mild cramps but she never came! Hope it's the same for you both :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

well cd31 and still no af but feel like she is coming but all i get on the tp is the cm which is different for me cause im usually rather dry which is the reason we needed the pre seed. my temps rose this morning instead of going down so i dunno what to think. had a bfn again 2 days late and still bfn thinking maybe af is just messing with me lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Think positive hun! :D I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

I think the worst part of the 2ww is the limbo before it goes either bfp or af. Im either gonna be really happy or popping open a bottle of wine lol


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> I think the worst part of the 2ww is the limbo before it goes either bfp or af. Im either gonna be really happy or popping open a bottle of wine lol

That is very true hun, hopefully it will be your first suggestion :D:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

As for me, I have just been for a walk to my GP, I'm now on the waiting list for a Midwife appointment :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> I think the worst part of the 2ww is the limbo before it goes either bfp or af. Im either gonna be really happy or popping open a bottle of wine lol

This made me laugh because that is exactly what I will do if af shows this weekend. Got a bfn this morning on the frer i caved and bought yesterday. Then came downstairs to input my temp from this morning and ff has changed my ovulation date so am back to 9 dpo...what ever as long as the bfp is coming.

thanks ladies for the fxing and good wishes. Gotta take dog to vet. See you this afternoon


----------



## tabs46001

I really truly think i am actually out this month just waiting for her to show so we can move one to the next cycle but lil i have good feelings on yours : )


----------



## lilblossom

Ok I was in a rush this morning to make an appointment so I didn't ask, Ex how did you appointment go? I see you are on waiting list for midwife appointment but did you doctor say anything? Order tests?


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Ok I was in a rush this morning to make an appointment so I didn't ask, Ex how did you appointment go? I see you are on waiting list for midwife appointment but did you doctor say anything? Order tests?

That's ok hun :) I didn't have an appointment hun, just wanted to let them know that I was Pregnant etc and where to go from there. We did try ringing them but they were Engaged all the time! :nope: At first, the receptionist said you will probably have to see your GP, then went away for a moment, then came back and said we'll put you straight on the Midwife waiting list seeing as you already know you are Pregnant etc, so no tests were needed, they never confirmed it last time either :wacko:


----------



## lilblossom

Just for fun I did an opk and it came up positive...googled it and finding a lot of threads that say pregnancy is very likely...getting excited


----------



## tabs46001

Ya most opk's can't distinguish between the lh surge and hcg that is a very good sign lil : ) : )


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Just for fun I did an opk and it came up positive...googled it and finding a lot of threads that say pregnancy is very likely...getting excited

Lil - I think it's safe to say you are pregnant chick :happydance: I did an OPK when I first found out aswell and it was Positive :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

Lil i think it is time for a frer : ) i want to see that bfp : )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I agree :thumbup:


----------



## lilblossom

I did one this morning and it was a bfn. Only have one left and saving it for tomorrow but fxed. took an ic with same urine as opk and was also bfn


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - They do say that OPK's can detect pregnancy before HPT's do. Good Luck for tomorrow hun :thumbup:


----------



## lilblossom

I was trying to remember and may go back through this thread but I think Carrie got a positive opk before her bfp


----------



## Jessica28

OMG - So excited for you Lil!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - I think you might be right there, I just had a quick flick through but couldn't find it, I don't fancy reading every page :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

She did a frer and said it was bfn. Positive ok can be a good sign just remember you can get positives before af shows to cause you have a mini surge right before but I don't think that's what's happening for you. You're still early days. Lots of time to see that second pink line. 

I won't be testing till 10-12 dpo after my transfer I want to avoid the faint lines that make you guess i had them last time since I tested at 8dpo and got a faint bfp but it was hard to tell so want to avoid that this time.


----------



## Kelly9

Carrie didn't get a positive opk where the line was as dark or darker then the control but she got a line on an opk I think. I remember cause I specifically asked her if by positive she meant just a second line or where it was darker.


----------



## lilblossom

Yeah I just went back through some but not all posts and didn't find the ones about her opk but did find one about her spotting which she described exactly how mine was yesterday... like little pin spots of blood and nothing else on just one occasion. I am trying hard not to get to confident because the let down will be so painful if I am wrong.


----------



## Excalibur

I had a Positive OPK but it was 3 days after I found out I was Pregnant. I compared it to an IC HPT and wow, I was shocked! It's on page 4 if you wish you take a look. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/937815-think-just-got-my-bfp-4.html


----------



## tabs46001

I know what you mean lil i am just taking myself out of the symptom spotting and scrutinizing for second lines i am going to wait to test until friday if af doesnt show. The bfn and lack of af symptoms have me too confused to stress over it everyday lol


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> I had a Positive OPK but it was 3 days after I found out I was Pregnant. I compared it to an IC HPT and wow, I was shocked! It's on page 4 if you wish you take a look.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/937815-think-just-got-my-bfp-4.html

Thanks for posting that Ex...I had forgotten you had done that and it's so awesome. I can't really explain exactly what I am feeling right now except to say I am having a hard time equating any of the twinges and tightness I am feeling to af since they are totally different feelings. Oh I am having the most cm I have ever had in memory. 

Tab, I really think you have a good chance too at getting your bfp.


----------



## Jessica28

Lil - I am so happy for you :)

Come back and stalk my journal sometime!


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica28 said:


> Lil - I am so happy for you :)
> 
> Come back and stalk my journal sometime!

Hehe I am not going anywhere...if I get my bfp I will be here cheering the rest of you ladies on til we all have sticky little beans


----------



## tabs46001

well made it through another day and still no af : ) And the weirdest thing is now i dont feel like she is knocking on the door lol now that i dont feel her coming is probably when she will show up lol We got my 2 year old a toddler bed for his bday and we just set it up and put it in his room and i must admit i cried he is just getting so big and i got an email today from what to expect.com welcoming me to my second trimester i would have been about to be in my 2nd trimester before the m/c that took me by surprise it feels like it was yesterday. I don't know just feeling weird but really don't know either way all i know is my hopes are not getting up i keep scolding myself everytime i see no blood on the tp do not get your hopes up lol


----------



## Kelly9

So lil when you testing again? 

I also got super dark opks when pregnant both times but it was after 14dpo both times.


----------



## lilblossom

Have a frer so will use it tomorrow morning along with my ic's..My bbs are sooo sore tonight.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I will check in as soon as I can, you to tabs. 

I normally don't get online till my son has his nap after lunch but will try to make the effort. 

The witch has been relatively nice as far as witches goes, here's to hoping for a good day tomorrow to.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil and Tabs....anxious to hear news! :)

Feels like we're all kind of in limbo right now.


----------



## 7981

Limbo is no fun!!!!


----------



## lilblossom

You all just make me smile. Jenny, I know how you feel because I have felt that with all of the twws' for all of us ladies. When I was in the first half of my cycle I would check in often just hoping there would be a bfp announcement. It makes my heart flutter a bit knowing that either Tabs or I may be making the very next announcement in just a matter of hours. (Takes deep breath) 

I will post when I get up to start my day tomorrow what ever the results are ..although I will not take a pic if its bfn. lol. Just gonna watch a little more tv and try to relax. Worried I won't be able to sleep tonight and will screw up my temp for the morning.

Thought I would put a face to my name for you. Actually my name is actually Theresa ... there is a cute story behind my user name.


----------



## tabs46001

Well all i have right now is ic's so i dipped 2 this morning and i think i see a lightest of light lines but i dont really trust those that much and when i invert them i dont see much of anything but no af or signs of her yet either so still in limbo. If i havent started by the time i get off work and pick up my son from my mother in law i think we will make a trip to the store for frer i just dont trust the ic's the faint line i thought i saw was within the 3 minutes but you would think it would have shown inverted so fmu tomorrow ill use a frer if the witch is still away : ) oh btw im cd32 of a usual 28 day cycle and 3 days late i might pull out my hair lol


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs I believe your line is a line and your are just being extra cautious but can't blame you...i thought i saw a line starting on one of my ic's last night then realized the opk was touching it as I did both before bed and the dye must have ran onto it.

Both frer and ic were negative this morning but Opk is flaming positive. Gotta buy more tests and do it again tomorrow morning. I am not ready to say anything either way. So as Tabs said...Limbo


----------



## tabs46001

With the ic's i just dont trust them unless its flaming positive lol but also i just feel so much like im going to start i am doubting this is my month very much i think she will be here very shortly but i know it will happen in a couple months : )


----------



## Kelly9

So we will wait in limbo with you both. If anythin your keeping my mind off my dragging days. 

Cd 2 the witch is light so it appears she's been nice to me this month. Now just have to wait to hear from the clinic.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> So we will wait in limbo with you both. If anythin your keeping my mind off my dragging days.
> 
> Cd 2 the witch is light so it appears she's been nice to me this month. Now just have to wait to hear from the clinic.

Yay for light af... how soon do they implant?


----------



## tabs46001

Ok update for me is still no af so looks like as long as she has still not shown up by the time i get off work i will be making a trip to the store the cramping i have had today have not been anything like pms though they have been more like gas cramps lol cross your fingers i get some sort of answer one way or the other : )


----------



## lilblossom

Yeah having same thing...there is some cramping but not what I associate with af...occasionally I get a cramp and think ok that's af then it passes a couple seconds later which doesn't happen with my af...I will generally cramp for hours straight with out a real break unless I take some sort of pain killer. Also its been kind of localized on one side and some times feels like pressure on the very upper part of my right leg.

I did another ic opk and even stronger positive than the previous ones. I can think of no other reason why I would be getting positive opks. Just wish it would show up on hpt. Not much on patience today.:blush:


----------



## 7981

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Tabs & Lil :)
:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - You're welcome hun, just thought it might have been of some help :D I had exactly the same, I had loads of CM, was very unusual for me, I kept saying to my OH, I have never had this before, must be a good sign, low and behold, it was :) Aww, glad to put a face to your username :hugs: If your OPK is positive then I have every faith in you getting a positive HPT in the next day or two :happydance: 

Tabs - Each day AF is late, is a good sign :D A line is a line in my eyes, fingers crossed it gets darker. 

Kelly - Glad to hear AF is not being nasty for you :hugs:

The cramps that I got felt like AF cramps but were not as painful, they kept coming and going and I thought AF was going to show up for sure, kept going to the bathroom but found nothing but a lot of CM. I still get those on and off cramps to this day. Keeping everything crossed :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

Well im going to take a test fmu in the morning and if that is negative im gonna sit back and wait for af its been a really long 2ww lol more like 3 week wait about lol


----------



## Excalibur

tabs46001 said:


> Well im going to take a test fmu in the morning and if that is negative im gonna sit back and wait for af its been a really long 2ww lol more like 3 week wait about lol

Fingers crossed and lot's of lucky :dust: for the morning :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

what do you mean how long do they implant? Transfer will be around the 1st of may but on day of transfer I'll be 3dpo since it's a 3 day old embie, implantation would occur around 5-9dpo or 2-6 days after transfer, thats all I can think of in regards to what you meant by your question. I hope I answered you.

AF has been good, maybe the pill is helping with that. I'm actually able to use tampons this cycle without soaking through, it's nice. Though I'll be happy when she's gone.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Hope all goes well on 1st May hun. I will keep you in my prayers. Glad AF has been good and not as heavy as it used to be. Fingers crossed she doesn't over stay her welcome.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> what do you mean how long do they implant? Transfer will be around the 1st of may but on day of transfer I'll be 3dpo since it's a 3 day old embie, implantation would occur around 5-9dpo or 2-6 days after transfer, thats all I can think of in regards to what you meant by your question. I hope I answered you.
> 
> AF has been good, maybe the pill is helping with that. I'm actually able to use tampons this cycle without soaking through, it's nice. Though I'll be happy when she's gone.

Yeah you answered my question...I worded it wrong meant when is your transfer. You would be getting your answer right around my daughters birthday. Fxed you get a nice sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

i hope i can sleep tonight knowing im testing in the morning lol well its night time here and still no af tomorrow will be cd 33 of a usual 28 day cycle. i am still not going to get the hopes up but i must say i really really want to see that second line lol


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs we will both be standing in the bathroom tilting and squinting until all we can see is lines haha...seriously, I think we are both going to get our bfp's this week. If I am not pregnant than I will be totally shocked. Today had a new symptom but keep in mind I am over 40 so could be something entirely different but I had a hot flash which I don't get usually...was at work and my boss commented that my face was red. Still having cramping but its higher up than af so thinking maybe ligaments moving? or gas? Tomorrow morning seems so far away but gonna try to go to bed earlier tonight. Have to take poodle to groomers in the morning


----------



## tabs46001

i just don't know either way im so anxious just to know one way or another lol i have been such a b lately today my husband was like dear stop listen to yourself your trying to argue over koolaid lmao i work with my mom and sister and i have apparently been very edgy with them as well but that could really be the witch too lol my bb's are sore but that could be her too almost everything but her not showing up could be her and its so frustrating. No af cramps just gassy cramps and that has not been fun lol i just want to know so i can either move on to next cycle or move on to 8 months of overjoyed worry : )


----------



## Kelly9

I am getting crazy hot flashes from my meds! Woke up last night with damp sheets and sweat all over me. Still no call from clinic so will call tomorrow afternoon if still I don't hear back. Transfer would be around the 1st of may but it could be earlier or later by a day or two I won't know for sure till my lining scan which is currently scheduled for April 30th but I am hoping it will be sooner as af came 4 days sooner. Well see.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly I will be right here with you with a supporting cyber arm around you.:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Ha overjoyed worry! Thats a good way to put it.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil & Tabs - Good luck for this morning :dust: Fingers crossed! :winkwink:


----------



## lilblossom

BFN today


----------



## tabs46001

No need for bfn the witch made her appearance this morning of course after i used the test so of course she wouldn't show before so i could save them for next cycle lol its ok though i know next cycle its alot better chance with everything i have learned.

Ex, how did you take the primrose oil did you do the 4 capsules a day? And does it make you sick without food i heard some do?

Kinda feel refreshed for next cycle : )


----------



## tabs46001

The very good news is though my lp is back to normal it hasn't been this long since before the m/c : ) woohoo to a 18 day lp this cycle lol


----------



## Jessica28

Our luck has to change sometime soon, doesn't it ladies??

I was seriously thinking about giving up temping and opks and everything is cycle but then I think helping it along can't hurt. 

I came home from darts last night to a text of newborn baby shoes on my mobile.....my cousin was sending me things she had bought for her baby due in August. I don't hyave the heart to tell her that it hurts me.... I am happy for her but I am so very sad for myself.


----------



## tabs46001

Well we have had at least 1 bfp every cycle so statistically we will all eventually get there : ) lol


----------



## Kelly9

Jessica I don't know how you handle those texts. There's no way I could I'd have to ask for them to stop. 

Lil and tabs next cycle we'll all get bfps. Im excite cause I actually have a decent shot for a may bfp! As for me cd3 and I'm just spotting so this cycle has been more normal then my other two which is a relief.


----------



## lilblossom

Did a short post this morning before shooting out to take dog to groomers.

Tabs I am so sorry the witch showed up but I know you are feeling positive since you have a plan to improve your chances.

Kelly, its awesome that the witch was kind to you after all you have been through. 

Jessica, I know how you feel, I get to see weekly facebook updates on my nieces pregnancy but I just keep reminding myself that once I get my positive I will want to shout it from the mountain tops (I wont but will want to ) so understand her excitement. Just hang in there.

AFM My hpt was neg but opk I just did still positive. Some one on another thread looked at my chart and thinks I ovulated on cd 17 which would only have me at 9dpo so I don't know. I am not out yet. By now I should be carrying about 5 lbs of extra water if af was coming in next 2 days and I am not... Also not as irritated as I generally get with in the week before...my pms symptoms. I do have a couple but even they are different. 

Tonight I will try to post pics of my poodle after her appointment. We don't do the typical poodle cut because it takes way too much daily care and she doesn't have the patience so we get it cut short and keep a bit of a pom pom on her tail and head.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs, sorry you didn't get your BFP. :cry: Your month sounds so much like mine did. You feel 99% sure and then AF shows up. So disheartening. But like you said, at least your LP is looking good! Always a bright side! :)

Lil...Okay, now we're all hanging on waiting! Hope we get to see a BFP!

Kelly, glad everything is going well according to plan. Couldn't be better! Excited for your transfer. It will give us some cool stuff to talk about. hehe :)

Well I have something else to obsess over... My lymph nodes in the left side of my head are swollen and hurt! I'm not sure what's causing it. It's been like this for 3 days now. My left eye is also twitching, which started Saturday. Why me?? I really don't need anything else to worry over...not liking this one bit.

Been taking baby aspirins. Hoping it helps this time around. Kind of feel "blah" about TTC after so many disappointments. I am still temping just to keep track, but I don't have that glimmery hopeful feeling anymore.

Jess, I know how you feel. Our hostess is 6 months, one month ahead of what I was. She talks about it nonstop. She came in with ultrasound pictures last month when I had an excruciating headache and said, "Jenny! I have something that will cheer you up!" As if everyone on the planet revolves around her being pregnant. She never considers my feelings. And better yet, she's 20 and unwed. The baby's dad works here, so their constant drama is also always in my face. And I'm throwing her baby shower...It's on May 7th. Sometimes I just feel like telling her to be quiet and stop talking about herself and her baby all the time because it just so happens that I'm 26, married, and am having a hard time having a baby and I don't need her to constantly rub it in my face. I would never do that of course, but sometimes I just get so frustrated. Instead, I always listen and offer friendly advice...the opposite of what I feel like doing. :-/

Well, once again, I am thinking out loud on here. Lil, you should definitely post poodle pics. :)

I really hope we get news of a BFP soon!! FX'ed!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Really sorry to hear you got a BFN today hun :(:hugs: 

Tabs - Really sorry AF showed up :(:hugs: I took about 3-4 capsules a day with food. Mine were only 500mg. It's better to take with food otherwise yeah, it can make you feel sick :( 

Kelly - Glad to hear the :witch: has been good to you :)

Jess - Your luck will change soon hunni :hugs:

Jenny - Really sorry to hear about your work friend "rubbing it in" If she knows you are having a hard time then it's not fair for her to talk about it 24/7! :(


----------



## tabs46001

Did you take them all at once or split them up with different meal i take my fertility blend all together with lunch and it doesn't make me sick but i don't know about something ive never tried lol


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - I took one capsule with breakfast, another with dinner etc :) I couldn't take them all at once, I hate taking tablets :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Hi to everyone, tabs sorry about the witch. 

Lil I hope you get an answer soon, do you have any other children? 

Jenny, how long did it take you to get pg with the one you lost? 

AFM: I have some good news, I start my esterase tomorrow! And my scan has been moved from April 30th to April 26th which means transfer will be anywhere from the 27th-30th of april which means I squeak into April!!! I'm excited. If my lining responds well then transfer (like it did for our fresh cycle) could be the day after my scan.

Had to give my son his hep a and b needle today, poor little guy. He cried a while but is ok now. We need to have all our vaccines up to date before we move so I also gave my hubby his Hep A shot and then he gave me my Hep A shot so we were quiet the lot. Hubby and I have one more dose in 6 months but my son has 2 more in the next 6 months poor guy.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Hi to everyone, tabs sorry about the witch.
> 
> Lil I hope you get an answer soon, do you have any other children?
> 
> Jenny, how long did it take you to get pg with the one you lost?
> 
> AFM: I have some good news, I start my esterase tomorrow! And my scan has been moved from April 30th to April 26th which means transfer will be anywhere from the 27th-30th of april which means I squeak into April!!! I'm excited. If my lining responds well then transfer (like it did for our fresh cycle) could be the day after my scan.
> 
> Had to give my son his hep a and b needle today, poor little guy. He cried a while but is ok now. We need to have all our vaccines up to date before we move so I also gave my hubby his Hep A shot and then he gave me my Hep A shot so we were quiet the lot. Hubby and I have one more dose in 6 months but my son has 2 more in the next 6 months poor guy.

Oh Man Kelly, I bet you are on :cloud9: with your news and it would be incredible if your get your transfer so soon. Sorry to hear you had to go through all those shots though. Where are you moving?

To answer your question we do have 2 children although they are adults now...21 year old from my husbands first marriage and 18 year old together who actually will be turning 19 next month. If we are blessed enough to fall pregnant again we will be counting on them to help out. 

This evening after work I did another opk and it went positive so quickly that I decided to try another one of my ic hpt...only have a couple left now lol... and it came out bfn although for just a second i thought I saw a tiny bit of color on it. I tossed it deciding to not torture myself but I have never gotten such a positive opk like tonights. Very very dark. I changed my ticker to reflect what i believe was my actual ovulation day. I may be wrong but my chart is so weird this month that I am not sure anyone could interpret it clearly. 

And as promised, here is a pic of my poodle...she has had a very difficult couple weeks between treatment for some very nasty ear infections and now groomers.
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-12 21.05.26.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

Lil your temps and chart are a bit weird, I've taken a few looks at it and you could have o'd later. You won't know till the witch shows or you get a bfp. 

We'll be moving to a small village 190 km east of yellowknife, it's fly in access only. We'll be there for 2 years before moving again. I am very happy about my news, I've already got the alarms set on my phone cause I have to take my esterase 12 hours apart so 8 and 8. I think test date will be may 7th. I finally have a date to look forward to. So only 25 more days till test day, that less then 4 weeks away.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly that is great. Will there be a medical center near the village or will you need to fly out for doctor visits?


----------



## lilblossom

I can explain some of the weirdness in my chart...I drank a few different nights during the cycle. Also since allergy season has really kicked in I think I have been breathing out of my mouth so some of my temps may be lower than they should be.


----------



## Kelly9

There is a medical centre that two nurses work out of, doc flies in for a day or two every month same with dentist so anything like scanning or imaging, X-ray etc I'd have to fly to yellow knife. I don't even know if we can take blood and have it sent to yellow knife, I would assume so much. Should be interesting as I'm a nurse and if I can pick up some hours I'll be doing some interesting things. Things I wouldn't get a chance to do living in a city. 

Well that might explain the chart but it doesn't help me interpret it so I'm not much help.


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks for taking a look but I pretty much have given up on the chart for anything but to indicate end of cycle if we didn't get pregnant.


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - That's great news hun! You have your Scan on my birthday! :happydance: 

Lil - Your chart is a bit on the weird side this cycle, still plenty of time left for that BFP to make an appearance :thumbup: Aww your poodle is sooo cute! Looks like the poodle my cousins used to have :)


----------



## tabs46001

Kelly I am so excited for you lots of baby dust : )


----------



## lilblossom

so I had a nice jump in my bbt today but only bfp this morning was an okp....only have one ic hpt left so not testing again til Sunday. Slept for crap last night so tired and cranky but gotta work day shift today. Might take a nap after work.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil not sure what to think but positive OPK might be good sign. Holding out for good news! FXed!
Your poodle looks so cute. I always laugh at our porkies after haircut time. :)

Kelly congrats! And the move sounds very interesting. Sounds like a relaxing place to be pregnant.

I slept in until 11amI today. Been working so much lately, hoping some extra rest helps me feel better than I have been.

Oh yeah, Kelly, we got pregnant right away last time. No temping or anything. Just thought we would see what happens... We're doing extra BDing this month. Plus the baby aspirin. Maybe we'll get lucky again. God knows best. Would be fun to be pregnant at my brother in law's wedding in South Africa though. Can't wait to see everyone, preggo or not.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Sorry for typos above...typing on phone and word selector goes nuts. Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - It's strange how you are getting positive OPK's and negative IC's, saying that though, I didn't get a positive IC until a few days after missed AF, maybe they are on their way? I did an IC OPK this morning, the test line was darker than the control line :D Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks ladies...I am nearly ready to call myself pregnant minus the positive test results...just too many otherwise unexplained things going on this month...my cycle is already longer than normal as of today. I have checked my cervix and it actually may feel like its softening some? Not certain as its really high up so not sure if I am feeling it correctly. And the cm is white lotion like and in high abundance. Told my husband today I don't think af is coming this month. It would have been due today or tomorrow based on normal cycle.


----------



## Beeka

lilblossom said:


> so I had a nice jump in my bbt today but only bfp this morning was an okp....only have one ic hpt left so not testing again til Sunday. Slept for crap last night so tired and cranky but gotta work day shift today. Might take a nap after work.

Your chart looks fab!!! Good luck for when you test...keeping my fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - You are definetly getting some pregnancy symptoms there, as you said, minus the positive HPT's! I can't think of any other explanation as to why your OPK's are positive at this time :wacko: 

I had a phonecall from the Midwife today, got my first appointment on 25th April :happydance: Soooo happy! :yipee: Just a brief appointment and then they will book me in for a longer appointment where they will sort me a scan out etc :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Here is this afternoon's opk...only held urine for about an hour and a half and was drinking fluids as i am very thirsty so not good urine but still very dark. And test line showed up almost immediately. Wish the picture showed the darkness of the test line better.
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-13 16.07.37.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Lil - You are definetly getting some pregnancy symptoms there, as you said, minus the positive HPT's! I can't think of any other explanation as to why your OPK's are positive at this time :wacko:
> 
> I had a phonecall from the Midwife today, got my first appointment on 25th April :happydance: Soooo happy! :yipee: Just a brief appointment and then they will book me in for a longer appointment where they will sort me a scan out etc :happydance:

Glad things are moving right along for you...if I do get my bfp in the next couple days will only be a couple weeks behind you. I would be 4 weeks on Sunday by lmp.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Your OPK is looking great and promising hun! I uploaded a pic of my OPK from this morning on my thread, not much difference between mine and yours! :thumbup: 

Thank you hun, I'm really glad things are going smoothly too, I didn't expect to get a Midwife appointment so soon to be honest :D Yay! I'm keeping everything crossed for you for that BFP hun, wish it would stop playing hide and seek :winkwink:


----------



## tabs46001

Lil if it makes you feel better i did a couple opk's ic's before af showed up just to experiment and neither even had a hint of a second line let alone that dark : ) : )


----------



## Jessica28

Lil - They say you just know and I think this is it for you!


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> Lil if it makes you feel better i did a couple opk's ic's before af showed up just to experiment and neither even had a hint of a second line let alone that dark : ) : )

As silly as this sounds it actually does make me feel better. I have been doing the google thing and found an overwhelming amount of threads where people have posted the same exact thing as me and have gotten their bfp with in a week so fxed.

Also I looked up a hpt sensitivity chart looking for a different test to maybe try this weekend and saw that the frer i have been using are actually 25 not the 12.5. I haven't even see frer with rectangle window that they are saying are the most sensitive. thought I would share


----------



## Kelly9

Lil it is very odd indeed. Have you thought (especially with todays temp increase) that maybe you didn't ovulate till yesterday? You should record your opks that were positive (darker then control line) only on your FF and see what it tells you. Maybe pop in a high temp around todays range for the next two days as well to see if it will flag yesterday as possible ov? Just a suggestion. Keep having sex just in case. 

Started my antibiotics and esterase today, the anti b's made me sicky though, I'll need to remember to eat when I take them tomorrow.


----------



## lilblossom

It is an interesting idea Kelly but don't think I would be having all these symptoms for ovulation...Had actual ms today and yesterday... had it with dd all those years ago but never got sick once with my last pregnancy which was a blighted ovum. Just gonna wait it out and see if af shows up this weekend. Picked up more frer for morning.

I did put the last 3 days of pos opk's in and no change


----------



## Kelly9

Interesting indeed. Well tell your body to smarten up so we can all know already! At least your mystery is keeping me occupied from my own wait :)


----------



## 7981

Lil- Hoping for your positive in the next couple of days! Living vicariously through you :)


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Stalking, waiting to see that BFP this morning :winkwink::dust:


----------



## tabs46001

well the witch is on her way out the first 2 days were horrible no cramps but like utueris pain now im down to just spotting and very thankful she came very heavy havent went that heavy since it was the actual miscarriage. Had a nice relaxing evening with some wine and a novel and it helped the stress a lot. 

Lil try not to stress over it a lot of women dont get a bfp til late in the game you still have plenty of time this cycle for it to show up ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Yay! Glad to hear the witch is on her way out :happydance: I wish you all the best of luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Bfn on hpt this morning and bfp on opk...in fact both lines darkened at same rate all the way through so no doubt positive there. I am pretty sure I am not dealing with defective opks since they are from same batch i used in beginning of cycle. Temp a little lower than yesterday but still up there and having hot flashes. Not dwelling on my temps anyway because I think my therm may be defective...will have big fluctuations if I take my temp several times in a row. Thinking if af does show I will buy a new one while waiting for it to stop.

I am just like the rest of you, just waiting for confirmation one way or the other...tonight sucks not knowing for sure though because spending time with a friend who will want to share some of my favorite wine and not sure if its a good idea.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sorry to hear you got another BFN hun, are you testing with FRER or IC? It's really strange how you are getting BFN's on HPT's but your OPK's are positive :wacko: Your temps are still high so you are not out yet :thumbup: 

To be honest, I would say just have a glass of wine, it won't harm anyone. I know people who have been hammered whilst pregnant but because they didn't know, they just drank and baby was fine :)


----------



## 7981

Lil- I agree with Ex, have a glass of wine. At this point no harm done and it might help you relax.

Tabs- glad to hear AF is on her way out. My MC was in January and this cycle had my heaviest flow since the initial bleed, also the most clots. Felt good to "clean out" a bit. Sounds like you had a similar AF.


----------



## tabs46001

lil when is af due for you? it just may be the hcg hasn't made it to your urine enough to be detected yet.


----------



## tabs46001

mine had a lot of clots this time too so i must still be cleaning out too lol heres to cleaning out and getting those bfp's this cycle : )


----------



## lilblossom

tabs46001 said:


> lil when is af due for you? it just may be the hcg hasn't made it to your urine enough to be detected yet.

ff cant make up its mind. Based on typical cycle should be today. FF says tomorrow. If I o'ed on the 3rd which is what I am leaning towards then Tuesday. I do believe I am one of those late people who don't show til after missing af because I do kind of recall getting a slight line shortly after missing with with last pregnancy but wasn't looking for symptoms then because that was a surprise.


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Lil - Sorry to hear you got another BFN hun, are you testing with FRER or IC? It's really strange how you are getting BFN's on HPT's but your OPK's are positive :wacko: Your temps are still high so you are not out yet :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest, I would say just have a glass of wine, it won't harm anyone. I know people who have been hammered whilst pregnant but because they didn't know, they just drank and baby was fine :)

I am using the frer and I recently learned that the newer ones which I am using sensitivity is 25 not the 12.5 hcg so I am not as confused as I was... I wish i knew what sensitivity my opk sticks were..they are ic ones


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe wait two or three days till testing with an hot or opk again? Those continuous strings of positive opks must mean something. I'm sure it's only a matter or time for your hpt to show it to. 

Af finished for me yesterday. It's nice to be adding in some estrogen again. Been getting wicked hot flashes! 

Potty training in real underwear today so gotta keep my eye glued to my son!


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> Maybe wait two or three days till testing with an hot or opk again? Those continuous strings of positive opks must mean something. I'm sure it's only a matter or time for your hpt to show it to.
> 
> Af finished for me yesterday. It's nice to be adding in some estrogen again. Been getting wicked hot flashes!
> 
> Potty training in real underwear today so gotta keep my eye glued to my son!

They love their big boy underwear...don't forget to do the potty dance hahahah


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Lil - Sorry to hear you got another BFN hun, are you testing with FRER or IC? It's really strange how you are getting BFN's on HPT's but your OPK's are positive :wacko: Your temps are still high so you are not out yet :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest, I would say just have a glass of wine, it won't harm anyone. I know people who have been hammered whilst pregnant but because they didn't know, they just drank and baby was fine :)
> 
> I am using the frer and I recently learned that the newer ones which I am using sensitivity is 25 not the 12.5 hcg so I am not as confused as I was... I wish i knew what sensitivity my opk sticks were..they are ic onesClick to expand...

Maybe that's why you are not getting a positive on a FRER at the moment then. Can you remember where you got your IC's from? My IC's were 10mIU and I didn't get a positive on those until AF was late :thumbup:


----------



## tabs46001

Well I am definitely ready for this cycle i got my order in today my next bottle of vitamins 25opk and 10 of the 10mIU hpt strips now if i could just get af to leave for 9 months lol ; )


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Sounds like you are prepared for this upcoming cycle. I wish you the best of luck in catching your little eggy :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I dont' potty dance lol but I do get all excited for him. He's been real good the last 2 months going 6-8 times a day on the potty and even telling me he has to go and now in the last week it's like he refuses to go. It's doing my head in so I'm going to take a step back till my FET is done and all the meds then tackle it again. My son is still young only 20 months old, my goal is potty trained by 2 or sometime right around there.


----------



## tabs46001

well your doing better than us kelly mine will be 2 next week and he will tell me he has went after the fact lol and we can tell him let's go potty and he will go to the potty and sit down but doesn't do anything lol It's gonna take a while i think lol


----------



## lilblossom

Have you guys tried to get the targets for in the toilet? I had girls so don't have my own experience with it but hear it helps with boys


----------



## lilblossom

Well its the end of cd 28 and not af and not even a hint of her slapping me...the cramping I have is totally not like af and my cm doesn't even hint at any color other than white...last couple cycles by now would have turned yellow then orange then start to spot. Gonna poas in morning because who am I kidding I am addicted to it so will do it every day til I get bfp or af then will do housework and have Sunday dinner with family and friends.


----------



## 7981

Good luck Lil!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Good luck this morning hun. Come on BFP! :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Ughhh bfn, no sign of af and now am getting just a little irritated with my body. Want something definitive one way or the other. It was so much easier last pregnancy when I didn't know til after missed period by a week or so and noticed I was an emotional basket case... this interpreting my body sucks.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, hopefully you will get an answer soon either way, hope it's the good way though :winkwink::dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Thanks Ex, Just feeling a bit cranky this morning I guess...was hard getting to sleep last night. Every time I lay down I go through a little nausea for about half an hour so need to be very still til it passes. Which is yet another unexplained symptom which I have never had...only got sick with my first pregnancy in evening right after dinner. This last week its been nearly every morning for a while then when I lay down. But what ever lol I am just gonna get clear blue easy or something on wednesday...frer is driving me nuts


----------



## Kelly9

Can you get a blood test done?


----------



## lilblossom

My state insurance ended on 31st of last Month and won't be reinstated to after a confirmed pregnancy test so to get blood test I would have to pay out of pocket


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> Thanks Ex, Just feeling a bit cranky this morning I guess...was hard getting to sleep last night. Every time I lay down I go through a little nausea for about half an hour so need to be very still til it passes. Which is yet another unexplained symptom which I have never had...only got sick with my first pregnancy in evening right after dinner. This last week its been nearly every morning for a while then when I lay down. But what ever lol I am just gonna get clear blue easy or something on wednesday...frer is driving me nuts

You're welcome hun. I wonder if you will get your BFP once AF is late? Some people don't get them before she's due?


----------



## lilblossom

Ok, I just went to countdown to pregnancy to look at something and saw they have a new implantation calculator so I inputted the day I believe I o'ed (4/3) and it gives a list of possible days of implantation...the most common one matches the big temp dip I had on 4/12....that I think is also the first day I noticed positive opks. Not saying this is confirmation of anything but made my heart flutter in excitement.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Keeping everything crossed for you hun! Must be some significance as to why you had the temp tip, the CM and positive OPK's and now that matching aswell. Oooo excited! :dust:


----------



## tabs46001

lil lots of :dust:


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Lol I feel like one of those cliff hangers television shows do at the end of the season...got you all sitting on the edges of your seats trying to figure out what's next hahaha


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Haha, we are all waiting anxiously to see your BFP :haha::dust: 

I'm off to bed now ladies, so tired! :(

Night night, sweet dreams for when you hit the pillow :) xxx


----------



## lilblossom

Well this evening's update is much the same as yesterday...no sign of af...not even a hint. Lots of symptoms that make me even more convinced I won't be seeing af for a long time. I pray I am right. Will use my last frer in the morning but I kind of have a good feeling about the morning. We shall see.

Good night all and hope those of you waiting for O this cycle catch your eggs.


----------



## Kelly9

Once again lil I will find a moment to check in on here like I've been doing the last little bit lol. 

Tomorrow is a very hectic day for me, running around getting appointments and things done for our possible upcoming move. Hopefully by the end of tomorrow we'll have all but 1 thing done.


----------



## 7981

Can't wait for your morning update Lil!!!! :)


----------



## JennyNBaby

VERY hectic weekend but had to check for news! I hope to see a BFP announcement in the morning Lil!! I will be shocked if you're not pregnant! :)

:dust: :dust:

:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Can't wait to see your BFP this morning :happydance::dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Lil, Still lurking :coolio: and keeping everything crossed that you get that BFP!


AFM, Nearly 10 weeks already!!!!!!!! :happydance: I am feeling sooo much better about this pregnancy and got my dating scan a week tomorrow, altho I've had 3 private scans already :haha: and babys doing fine :cloud9: 

Love to everyone and wishing you all the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Carrie - Wow! 10 weeks?!? Hasn't time flown? It's sure has for me, 6 weeks today! Eeek! Glad to hear baby is doing fine hun :happydance:


----------



## tabs46001

Carrie so glad to hear everything is going smoothly for you : )

Lil i am praying for your Bfp try not to stress but be cautiously optimistic : )

Hope everyone has a good Monday for me about to start work glad af is out of the building now but i swear the time between when you af til you start testing with opk's is so boring at least in the 2ww you are symptom spotting and you are testing lol But it is a busy week my lil man turns 2 and i have been very emotional over it : )


----------



## lilblossom

Carrie, so happy you popped in with an update. I know we miss hearing from you and Dahlia and Kat. Glad the baby is doing well. How is the quitting smoking? 4/29 will be one year for me.

Ok so I got up this morning at 4:30 and wanted to wait til later but had to go. Wish I would have saved the test because it was bfn....couldn't remember if I had gotten up before that or not haha. Was so tired. So that was last hpt in the house, going out to get some cheap walmart tests today and as long as af doesn't show up will get a couple cbe tests on wednesday when I get paid. This ttc is expensive when you are a poas addict. hahaha. 

My opk at 8am was of course a flaming positive. No doubt there. Is it possible that the frer are all just defective? ahahah.


----------



## Jessica28

I was out all day yesterday so i didn't get to chekc in! Got back last evening, backed everything away and then had a baby making session...lol.

Couldn't stop thinking about you Lil! Can't wait to see that BFP....I am guessing 15 DPO and you will see it!!!


----------



## lilblossom

Jessica, thanks for think of me although I hope for your dh sake it wasn't during the baby making session ahahah


----------



## Jessica28

HAHAHA - too funny 

We dtd last night after a dry spell so it was hard to think of anything else! I hope there were lots and lots of swimmers released last nigth too - I usually have a lot of leakage but last night there was hardly any which I hope means that some of them made their way up and waiting for O!

6 days or less until O if FF was any indication last cycle!


----------



## lilblossom

It's usually a good sign if you don't have alot of leakage. fxed and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Lil, Quitting smoking is going good, still none but the cravings do show their ugly head now and again!! I am still using nicotine patches, they are my saviour atm lol Everytime I go for a scan it gives me more motivation so Im doing good so far. How long is your lp usually?? Does af usually show by this point?? Maybe a blood test would show your bfp sooner. Either way Im keeping my FX for you and lurking til I see that test!! 

Ex, 6 weeks already!! Congratulations hun xx Half way through your first trimester, Are you getting any symptoms yet?? I think this baby is another boy as I am the same as last time, I have been a bit more nausious on this one tho but it never comes to anything, I was a bit worried at first but Im relaxing into it nicely now! 20 week scan will be the nerve wracking one for me cos of last time x

Im trying to pop by as much as I can girlies, I'm just still up on cloud 9 lol xxx


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

You'll all be up here with me soon xxxx


----------



## lilblossom

My lp is generally about 12 to 13 days so I am right there if I o ed on the 3rd. Don't feel like af is coming but prepared for it if it does. All the positive opks for last 5 days is what really is my biggest symptom although i have many. 

As for the smoking, sounds like you are doing great... I did the electronic cig instead of the patch because no matter how tightly I rolled them I couldn't get them to stay lit. hahaha seriously the electronic cig did the trick for me. Glad you are sticking with it. Now that I don't smoke I realize how badly my smoking affected other people. Feel really guilty when people told me how my children always smelled like cigarettes.


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

lil, I know what you mean, Im getting clean clothes outta the wardrobe which I havent worn since giving up and even tho they're washed and ironed I can smell smoke on them and the thought of a cig now and then makes me feel quite sick eventho sometimes if Im honest I could quite easily enjoy one!! I have been considering the electronic ones, are they exactly like you are smoking ?? just less harmful

Also as for the positive OPK's, I took one I think it was 8dpo and got a positive!! Which never happened to me before, I wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, it must be making it's way slowly but surely :thumbup: 

Carrie - Well done on the quitting smoking hun, it will be 12 weeks tomorrow since I quit. Thank you hun, at this point last time, I think I had already lost our baby as I was spotting but this time I have had no spotting which must be a good sign! The only symptoms I have had really is fatigue and I had a bruised like feeling on my lower abdomen but it seems to have gone today? Hope everything is ok! That's good that you are managing to relax hun. Keeping everything crossed for your 20 week scan :hugs: x


----------



## lilblossom

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> lil, I know what you mean, Im getting clean clothes outta the wardrobe which I havent worn since giving up and even tho they're washed and ironed I can smell smoke on them and the thought of a cig now and then makes me feel quite sick eventho sometimes if Im honest I could quite easily enjoy one!! I have been considering the electronic ones, are they exactly like you are smoking ?? just less harmful
> 
> Also as for the positive OPK's, I took one I think it was 8dpo and got a positive!! Which never happened to me before, I wish you all the luck in the world xxx

I said to the other ladies i had thought you got a positive opk before your hpt but couldn't locate it. Ex also said she had gotten one after her positive hpt and have seen many other posts here and there so feeling pretty good about this. thanks for the support and wishees. 

And the cig helped a lot with not only the chemical urges but with the actual physical act because that was what i really enjoyed, the act of smoking. I still have days where I would love to fire one up and take a long drag but know at this point it would probably my me throw up.


----------



## Kelly9

Hi Carrie. 

Sorry you still don't know lil.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Carrie wow ten weeks already! Glad you're having a good pregnancy so far. 

Stubborn BFNs....Lil guess all the FRERs are defective after all! :rofl: Hope u find out soon!

It's been a good BDing month so far...we still don't do it anywhere near as much as we did when we were first married. Lol


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny, Yay for all the bding. Enjoy it.

Kelly, thanks, its sucks. lol

I guess it is taking a while to build up to 25 hcg because all of the tests available here are at that sensitivity. Just gotta be patient a little longer. Having a hot flash at the moment. Or its just really warm today...turning the ac on


----------



## JennyNBaby

Figured I'd join the photo bandwagon. Kind of fun to put faces to names! :) Funny enough, my photo is of the day I found I was pregnant the first time. I was SO happy that day.

For having difficulties, I sure do have some beautiful temps. I almost know what it's going to be in the morning before I even temp! 98.0...then 98.1....then 98.0....and so on! It's like clockwork. I stayed in bed today for about an hour to give the swimmers time to do their thing. I can't believe it's already almost O day. The first 2 weeks sure do fly by...curious to see if this cycle brings us a rainbow baby. Tried the baby aspirin. I drank too much caffeine over the weekend b/c I was so tired, gonna have to be very disciplined about staying away from too much caffeine during LP.

On another note, we had about 20,000 drunk kids on our property Saturday night for a huge rodeo/concert. We're on a farm, and they hold this huge event every year. The buses used our restaurant's parking lot to pickup/drop off. It was a nightmare....girls just pulling down their pants and urinating anywhere....guys lined up all peeing together on bushes along our building. DH found 2 people BDing by our chicken coup! We were defending our grounds from 7AM-2:30AM. Then had to work at 10AM-10PM on Sunday. My legs were so sore, but surprisingly better today! We're closed Mondays, so I'm just relaxing at home....would have loved to lie by a pool today but of course we had dreary weather on my one day off (after having perfect weather for ages).:growlmad: lol. 

I have 5 HPTs ready for the latter part of the 2WW...got them on sale. I'm thinking about picking up some OPKs tomorrow so I know for sure when O happens. I am not sure it's necessary though because my charting usually shows a nice picture of what's happening....but it's always fun to POAS.:haha:

Are you :sleep: yet? Yet another long post, hahaha. If only you knew how much I love to talk in person! :haha:

Lil....We're all lurking....waiting for that BFP! Of all the things you described, I think the lotiony CM is a super indicator. I had quite a bit of that when I was PG last time....before I got my BFP.


----------



## tabs46001

my photo is of me and my lil man i cant believe he is going to be in a few days it has me getting choked up lately lol I do have good news though I have an interview tomorrow which would be very good benefits and more pay plus the true bonus doesn't have my boss. If you can't tell I hate my boss like really bad its was all fine and good until I had the miscarriage and she gave me 2 points for being in the hospital having a miscarriage and blew up my phone texting me demanding when i would be back on the phones. It was the most cold hearted thing i have ever witnessed and that is when i started putting in apps. So wish me luck it would be amazing to not have the stress of my current job I almost wonder sometimes if the stress caused the miscarriage. I know it will work out in the end though we will eventually get that BFP : ) : )


----------



## tabs46001

So I got so many opk's this month I decided wth and used one on my last break at work and it was only a couple shades from positive like it is the couple days before i get a positive isn't that weird? I usually dont even have a second line at all this early i have had an increase in cm but i thought that was from taking the evening primrose oil lol Surely i wouldnt ovulate super early surely lol


----------



## lilblossom

Jenny, I enjoy your posts, I think we would be friends in person because I like to talk too. I am feeling very positive and hope that reflects in tomorrow morning's test. Just using the cheap walmart test tomorrow unless bfp then will think about buying a better one. 

Tabs, I understand wanting to leave a job where your boss is so uncompassionate. Good luck with your interview


----------



## Kelly9

tabs the primrose oil might affect it, I get random dark opks but not positive early in my cycle to though I don't ovulate till later. I ended up ordering a ton of opks before doing FET which are now going unused but I figured if I ordered more then I needed then maybe murphys law would show that they'll be wasted cause I get pregnant. I also have about 25 ic hpts and one frer on hand. WHen I get a bfp though I'll go buy more frers and 2 cb digis to track the lines lol.


----------



## tabs46001

i had a feeling it might be causing it well at least my second line is there preparing for o : )


----------



## lilblossom

It appears I started something. I love the pics you have added. Mine too is a prior pregnancy pic...was the night before I learned I was miscarrying so was we were both very happy and had finally started getting excited about having another child...It was New Years Eve.


----------



## 7981

Thinking of you Lil! Hoping tomorrow brings a +

Hi Jenny :) Waiting to O this month is as bad as the tww!


----------



## lilblossom

Why has my tww turned into a 3ww? haha, still bfn but used a cheap test so not sure how confident I would have been if it had been positive...thought I saw a shadow of a line on one but other is stark white. As I have gotten use to, Opk was positive so on to tomorrow. How is everyone else today? Any Oing going on?


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Love the pic hun, it sure is nice to put faces to names. The event that is held on your farm sounds lovely, apart from people doing their business everywhere and even BD'ing :shock: 

Tabs - Hope your interview went well :thumbup:

Lil - I think your BFP is too comfy in playing hide and seek? :dohh:


----------



## 7981

Tabs- how was the interview?

Lil- still keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow :)

Ex- how are you feeling? Morning sickness?


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - I am not too bad thank you, apart from a sore gum as I had a tooth extracted this morning. Morning sickness hasn't hit me yet, I have had an upset tummy so wether that's another form of MS, I don't know :shrug: How are you hun? x


----------



## Jessica28

Well, My opks arrived today - a few days too late. I guess I missed my surge again. I will do an OPK after school but I know it will be pointless.... No baby for me this cycle.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Tabs sweetie, good for you getting an interview in this economy! FXed for you that it turns out well. Some people can be so cruel...I can't imagine being like that towards our employees!!! Some people just lack social graces entirely. I'm sorry you had to go through that. :hugs:

Jess, looked at your chart & seems like you just O'd with that beautiful dip & surge. Did you and DH do the BD in the last 1-4 days?? You can get PG without POAS! Don't count yourself out just yet! :hugs:

7891 (Jen), sorry the time is going slowly for you! I have lucked out and have been really busy during the last 2 weeks, which took my mind off the wait. I am not going to say I'm not going to symptom spot this month, because I always end up symptom spotting! I will cautiously observe my symptoms, haha. :rofl: I think this month I will be looking out for the large amounts of white lotiony CM because that was the dead giveaway for me last PG. Have you tried anything new this month? I have been on the baby aspirin regimen & will start eating a bit of fresh pineapple everyday at CD16. I think I'll also up my dairy intake. It can't hurt! :) The pineapples have been so delicious lately, so I won't mind that one at all because I buy them anyway! Now it's just a matter of eating it on the right days. I think I ate it last month before O (not eating it for TTC reasons).

Ex, hope your pain subsides soon! Are you taking acetimophen for it? I bet you're getting excited for your midwife appt! What day is it again?

Lil, I bought the Wal-Mart knockoff of FRER and found that the screen had little scratches on it which made it harder to read. The Equate normal HPT didn't have that though. Obviously, the real FRER is best, but so expensive! I really hope tomorrow brings us some news!!!

Haven't heard anything from Vesper or Krippy in a while.:shrug:

Well off to the salt mines for me! Errands to run & a trip to the gym is in order before it's time to open.


----------



## Jessica28

JennyNBaby said:


> Tabs sweetie, good for you getting an interview in this economy! FXed for you that it turns out well. Some people can be so cruel...I can't imagine being like that towards our employees!!! Some people just lack social graces entirely. I'm sorry you had to go through that. :hugs:
> 
> Jess, looked at your chart & seems like you just O'd with that beautiful dip & surge. Did you and DH do the BD in the last 1-4 days?? You can get PG without POAS! Don't count yourself out just yet! :hugs:
> 
> 7891 (Jen), sorry the time is going slowly for you! I have lucked out and have been really busy during the last 2 weeks, which took my mind off the wait. I am not going to say I'm not going to symptom spot this month, because I always end up symptom spotting! I will cautiously observe my symptoms, haha. :rofl: I think this month I will be looking out for the large amounts of white lotiony CM because that was the dead giveaway for me last PG. Have you tried anything new this month? I have been on the baby aspirin regimen & will start eating a bit of fresh pineapple everyday at CD16. I think I'll also up my dairy intake. It can't hurt! :) The pineapples have been so delicious lately, so I won't mind that one at all because I buy them anyway! Now it's just a matter of eating it on the right days. I think I ate it last month before O (not eating it for TTC reasons).
> 
> Ex, hope your pain subsides soon! Are you taking acetimophen for it? I bet you're getting excited for your midwife appt! What day is it again?
> 
> Lil, I bought the Wal-Mart knockoff of FRER and found that the screen had little scratches on it which made it harder to read. The Equate normal HPT didn't have that though. Obviously, the real FRER is best, but so expensive! I really hope tomorrow brings us some news!!!
> 
> Haven't heard anything from Vesper or Krippy in a while.:shrug:
> 
> Well off to the salt mines for me! Errands to run & a trip to the gym is in order before it's time to open.

Thanks Jenny. OH and I dtd on Sunday night and again last night (Monday). My opks did come in the post today but I am guessing when I do one after work...it won't be dark. I really don't like the idea of having two AFs in one month which will be the case if I Oed already I think...


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Thank you hun :hugs: The only thing I can take for the pain is Paracetomol with me being Pregnant etc. Hopefully it will be a lot better tomorrow and less painful! :( I can't wait for our Midwife appointment, although our first appointment is just a brief, then she'll book me in for another appointment after that where we will sort a scan date out etc. It's on 25th April hun :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

My ticker reset itself so I took it out...it was having me waiting to ovulate when I am waiting to see 2 lines on an hpt ahahahaha. I have had some light cramps but weirdly as soon as I notice them they are gone. And they are also really mild. Normal af cramps for me are constant pressure lasting for a least a few hours before letting up and I definately notice them. I am also getting some lower back pain and leg cramps. If it is af then let it just show up today and get it over with...this cycle has been crazy and I find myself wondering if the positive opks is an indication that I never really ovulated this cycle even though my temps went up so didn't get a chance at the egg this month. That doesn't explain all the other stuff though. I hate ttc hahah


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still around had a busy day clearing the gardens out and raking leaves and cleaning the shed but now it's done. I'm exhausted.


----------



## tabs46001

Well interview went amazing and they sent me for testing and that went good so I go for a second interview on Thursday. I really hope I get it there is amazing benefits and that is good when you are ttc. 

Lil I am crossing everything that it is not the witch but i do hope you get some answers soon I know the limbo can be horrible. 

Thanks Jenny ya my boss is pretty horrible I would have a like 0 stress level if i didn't have to deal with her. : )


----------



## lilblossom

This evening I have nothing new to report on the am I or aren't I front. Those cramps are almost non existent except that they still pop up for like 10 seconds and disappear leaving me to ask myself if I am imagining it. I have just been having moment of doubt and burst into tears a couple times. It was when a brand new friend on facebook announced her pregnancy. I want to be happy for her. I really truly do. I am sure I will get there soon. 

Tabs great news about your good interview. Hopefully you land this job.

Kelly, you are gonna need to take a breath before you wear yourself out.

lets hope tomorrow brings a bright new day of hope... I know it brings payday so I will be out doing all my shopping and errands.


----------



## Kelly9

I need to get this stuff done so I won't have to do it while pregnant. We're going to hire a cleaning service to come in and do the kitchen cabinet and walls and window sills before we list the house though cause thats a job I just don't want to do. In the mean time all this clearing out is keeping me busy and hopefully passing the time faster plus getting rid of stuff we won't be taking with us when we move. I would save it for the tww after transfer but I'll need to be relaxing and not stressing my body out after transfer. I already told my husband the day of and day after transfer I won't be getting out of bed once those babies are back in me. 

So I still got to putty up some holes in the wall touch up the paint then rehang the curtain rods into studs so they don't come out of the wall again. It's all about the little things when you sell your house. I also need to paint a few doors and some trim which we'll need to do soon before embryo transfer.


----------



## lilblossom

You are right, it gives you a definite distraction. I wish I had started a big project a couple weeks ago haha


----------



## Kelly9

It's not to late!

Oh and tabs thats great news! I hope you get it. I had a horrendous boss when I worked for the bank which resulted in me applying for nursing school a year sooner then I was going to (and I got accepted) and quitting my job after calling in sick and using all my sick days. I still dream sometimes that my old boss will step off a sidewalk and get hit by a bus from time to time. It wasn't just me either, we'd lost 9 staff members to either quitting or transfers in the short while she managed our branch. I'm sure there could be a hate group out there with her name on it :rofl:


----------



## lilblossom

Ouch, I am getting promoted to assistant manager next month and hope I don't make anyone feel that way hahah


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Glad your interview went well hun, fingers crossed you get the job :D 

Lil - Still got my fingers crossed for you and Congratulations on being promoted to assistant manager :happydance:

Kelly - Nothing better than keeping yourself busy to pass the time :D


----------



## Jessica28

2WW for me. 3 dpo....and I am not even a little hopeful. Didn't get my opks in time for this cycle and BDed not nearly enough....5 days before O and then on O....which is not very encouraging if you ask me.


----------



## tabs46001

Well its the first cycle not having some sort of flu or cold giving me a fever screwing up my temps (knock on wood) and so far my temps look amazing all in the same tiny little range its going to be blazing obvious when i had ovulated if they keep up like this lol


----------



## lilblossom

Got up this morning and got a bf...I am not sure...stupid blue dye tests...didn't know it was blue dye til I got it home yesterday and was too late cause I had already opened one. I let the test sit like the instructions said and came back after 3 minutes and at first glance i thought it was another definite bfn but as I turned I thought I saw another faint line (this test you look for the plus sign) so I pick it up and look closer and it was like a peek a boo, first I see it then I don't. LOL took the test apart and looked at it and can definitely see where there is blue dye where the line should be but not so I can call it positive. Will get a pack of frer. 

I am having doubts again but yet another positive opk. Had a slight temp drop. Also my cp was really high again this morning...it goes up and down through out the day but has been very high every morning for several days now. Cm is extremely lotiony...not sticky at all and in high abundance. I am having those faint crampy feelings. So that is my update for today.


----------



## lilblossom

Bfn on frer. I am cramping more so think af is on her way. Not going to test again unless af doesn't come by Sunday. Too depressing to keep doing this every day plus these tests are expensive and adding up fast. Hope next cycle is more normal.:cry:


----------



## Jessica28

Those BFNs are always so disheartening.
I am now in the 2WW....Oed on CD 10 which I am not too happy about but nothing I can do about it now. My opks arrived just a few days too late.


----------



## 7981

Lil- don't get your hopes up till AF is here! You never know.

Jessica- Yay for the tww. BD on O day is hopeful!

I am still waiting to O and am on CD 16, last month I O'd on CD 21 but was hoping my body would be going back to my usual 28 day cycle by now. I had a 31 day cycle with only a 10 day LP lately. My MC in January really did a number on me :(


----------



## JennyNBaby

Another day of waiting?! Oh dear! Lol


----------



## Kelly9

7981 It took 3 or 4 cycles for my lp to go back to normal after delivering my son, with Hannah I only had 2 cycles that weren't helped with meds and they were messed up to but I was having mental break downs daily then. Even though my first AF came 5 weeks to the day of delivering Hannah I had only just ovulated so my lp was only 3 days long. Give it time and try to be as stress free as possible. I used to think stress didn't play a role in fertility but having been under huge amounts and seeing the bad effects it had on my cycle I know it does affect our bodies. Once my stress left which was roughly around the time I started getting good news about upcoming treatment, my body levelled out very fast and I had a proper 16 day lp which is my usual length.


----------



## 7981

Thanks Kelly. I need to relax, but all I can think about is how "off" I am.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - You are not out until the :witch: arrives hun :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

7981, I am sure Kelly is right, that relaxing will help things along for you.

Jessica, you bd'ed on O day so that gives you a good chance. 

Kelly, how are your busy days coming along for you?

Thanks everyone. I am just really confused by my body. Have cramped most of the day but all I have is very wet cm in abundance. If my temps weren't up I would think maybe I am ovulating since I have been getting all the positive opks all week. I went shopping and tried a new bra on and when I took mine off, I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and I am telling you, those bbs aren't mine. hahaha. If af is coming, i don't know whats up with my bbs.

So I am gonna focus on others 2 week waits and kelly's upcoming treatments(is the the right word?) and Ex's pregnancy til my body decides to let me in on its plans.


----------



## 7981

I got a smiley face OPK tonight, better get to the BDing! Didn't expect it so soon... Jumping for joy over here!!!!!


----------



## lilblossom

7981 said:


> I got a smiley face OPK tonight, better get to the BDing! Didn't expect it so soon... Jumping for joy over here!!!!!

Yay for your positive opk


----------



## Kelly9

7981 See your body is sorting itself out, it may have even found a new normal.

Lil but I was focusing on you to pass the time! Yes treatment is correct or you can call it a FET, I use both terms. Is it possible you O'd on cd26? There is a decent temp rise there and the other temps after cd26 have been higher then the previous ones.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen yay for O!! :) We're pretty much together this cycle! We've been BDing everyday. DH is convinced I'm going to carry him a son. Lol! Whatever keeps him motivated!

Lil hun hope AF isn't coming! We will all be devastated. Think positive! It's not over!!

Haven't seen temp dip yet but feel like it's O time. Feeling frisky last few days and have had twinges. So i'll see if temp shoots up soon. 

Think a haircut and shopping is in order for tomorrow. :)


----------



## 7981

Lil- thanks, hoping for your + HPT soon!!!

Jenny- I need to get to BDing, DH was sick all week and is finally feeling up to it :) we might be tww buddies :)


----------



## Kelly9

All this sex talk makes me feel bad, the meds have sucked any drive I've had out of me and DH and I normally have a very healthy sex life. Poor guy, I know he's feeling it but I just don't want to. ugh.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - It will help pass the time if you are thinking of other things, I really hope you are out of limbo soon though :hugs: 

7981 - Yay for Positive OPK :happydance:


----------



## lilblossom

Thank you everyone...not sure how I would be getting through this crazy world of ttc without you ladies cheering each other on. 

Jenny, you and your dh will be getting busy getting busy ahaha

Kelly, I was just thinking the same thing. If I ovulated earlier like the chart says I would have an answer either way so the only thing I can guess is ovulated later...its my fault for drinking this cycle. I think it made my temps wonky. At any rate, I looked at my chart this morning and saw that cd 23 looks more normal for ovulation compared to last month's chart. Wish I had been charting longer to give me more information.

If I do get af I am going to get a new thermometer because I don't trust the one I am using...I have tried taking my temp several times in a row and the temps went down instead of up or staying same.

Fortunely this weekend is my work weekend...so will be busier than last weekend. I am out of opk's (this mornings was negative btw. go figure) have one more hpt and am gonna try not to use it til after the weekend if no af. Really gonna try but you know me. hahah 

Can't believe I am still in a tww. At least I am not alone in it...lets go girls and get our bfps'


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lots going on here! Lil's BFP has yet to show. Jess is in 2WW. Jen & I are about to be in 2WW. Kelly will be going for transfer. Ex is sailing through her first trimester, thanks be to God for that. Tabs has been quiet lately.

Temp is dipping, loving it. BD'd again last night....There must be so many swimmers up there waiting for that egg by now. lol


----------



## lilblossom

lets hope a swimmer makes it in and gets your bun cooking:haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - If your OPK is negative today then you must have Ov'd later than you thought, I think that's the only explanation? 

Jenny - Aww thank you hun, I'll still be here through 2nd and 3rd Trimester cheering you all on until you all join me :D


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil, we must have been posting at the same time earlier. :) Negative OPK? Oh d-d-d-dear! I wish I had an answer for you. But we're all here for you no matter what happens. We're not going anywhere! It sure has been a whacky wait for you. :hugs:

So I've had EWCM last couple days. Temp has slowly dipped and CM is now more watery. I think the big-O must have happened already...guessing temp will surge tomorrow. I'm starting to get the hang of this.:haha: Still taking my baby aspirin everyday. I read an article today that says the aspirin not only helps with clotting, but apparently also helps with immune problems too. We'll see if it is my lucky charm this month. If it is, our baby could be born on DH's birthday! Due date calculator spit out January 10th as due date...His birthday is on the 7th.


----------



## Jessica28

I don't know what is going on with me - my temps are still going up so I don't know if I Oed when FF said I did or If I am waiting to O.

Whatever the case, I never have sore nipples but last night and today I can't touch them they are so sensitive. My friend also called me before work this morning and told me she dreamed I was pregnant with twins last night. Hope it's a good sign but I am not holding my breath. If FF was right, I would still only be 4 dpo so still too early to be noticing any signs I guess. Perhaps my nipples are sensitive because I am gearing up to O?


----------



## lilblossom

So sorry Jessica but I am not one to give you any insight on your chart.. Mine is so messed up this cycle I am just taking me temps and recording them just to keep in the habit. haha


----------



## lilblossom

We all know I am a total puzzle in the ttc front but today I am so excited for totally different reasons. I registered for my first semester of classes. This fall I begin a new chapter in my life to improve the quality of it. I am nervous to be going back to school after so many years...been out longer than I was in but here is my list of classes.

Psyc 101 General Psychology, Math 091 Pre- Algebra, Hlth 201 Women's Health, and Engl 101 College Writing 1. 

My husband is so funny, I called him after I left campus and he said "So now I am sleeping with a college chick" I told him yeah, he's got it like that....had a nice relaxed laugh. It's nice to have something different take up my focus for a while. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 7981

So confused, had a temp jump today but not a huge one, no EWCM today and negative digital OPK this morning. Last month I had several days of EWCM and 2 days of positive OPKs. This months OPK was positive for less than 24 hours. Worst part is we only BDd once, last night, because Hubby was sick :( I think I missed it.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen I hope u caught it in time! 

Lil congrats on new venture! You're going for ultrasound tech right??


----------



## 7981

Lil that is so exciting!!! Good luck :)

Thanks Jenny, I hope so!


----------



## lilblossom

Jen, as long as you bd'ed you gave yourself a shot. fxed for you

Jenny, yes I am getting a science aa and going for sonography and from there will probably specialize in ob and maybe cardio. I hear the more certifications you achieve in the field the more you can make and with my age I need to start as high as I can hahaha. Would like to retire while I can still walk with out a walker.


----------



## tabs46001

Stopping to check in I am still lurking lol today is my lil monkey's 2nd birthday so super busy nothing new on this front just waiting to o : )


----------



## Kelly9

Jessica I'd go with when you got the positive opk, lots of things can affect our temps just make sure you keep dtd. 

7981 (is it you whose name is Jen?) temps can spike for any reason, just keep doing opks and having sex till you see for sure if you ovulated. 

I'm still waisting time, trying to get it to pass faster. 7 more days till my scan and potentially less then 10 till transfer. The only question is will time slow down even more now or go faster? We're getting our cat shaved today to, should be worth a few laughs though I bet he's going to be pissed at me. Also we have our last apt scheduled for wednesday in regards to my husbands transfer and staffing called my husband and told him they'd be sending out our official transfer papers right after so maybe we'll get it just in time for the end of the month.


----------



## 7981

Yes Kelly, I'm Jen. You have a lot to look forward to :)


----------



## Kelly9

I know I do but if it doesn't work it's going to be such a huge setback mentally and emotionally for me, I've somehow managed to keep things together though barely some days and if this doesn't work out I don't know how I'll get the PPD at bay.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, I am sending out huge hugs to you girl. And you have been in my prayers every night.


----------



## 7981

Thinking of you Kelly.


----------



## lilblossom

Good morning. Well I didn't test at all today. My temp is still up but dropping a little everyday. Actually thought it may have been higher since was so hot this morning I kept kicking the covers off. I am officially a week late based on lmp. Definitely the longest cycle I have had in a very long time. Figuring if I ovulated on cd 23 then I should get af some time this weekend. If I haven't by Monday morning i will test again. I have been cramping for 4 days now but not really intensely like regular cramps. So there is this mornings update. No news is good news? ha ha ha.


----------



## Kelly9

No news is good news in you case! 

6 more days till scan!


----------



## 7981

Got some news yesterday...
My little sister is pregnant... I should be happy, but i'm so jealous. 
She just got married in December, her Husbad has 6, that's right 6, children from a previous marriage and she has 2 from a previous relationship- they already have 8 kids between them, that they have sole custody of. She has had a few abortions that were really her only choice at the time, so she has had several pregnancies. She is super fertile... Me on the other hand have been struggling as of late and she knows it. She hasn't told me she's pregnant yet, but really hinted at it the other day on the phone (she lives far from me) and our Mom told me today. I am happy for her, she and her Husband can afford it and are really thrilled i'm sure, i'm just so jealous i can't feel happy now. I feel like a jerk even admitting that. 
I have 2.5 year old twins that I love to death, just really want another child. It seems like so many peole around me are pregnant right now, it's killing me!!! Why not me????


----------



## Kelly9

Don't feel guilty, I can't be truly happy for anyone who is pregnant now so I totally get how you feel and sometimes I feel bad for not being more overtly happy for them but it's just to hard and painful for me and right now even 3 months later I still need to put me first because I'm not even close to being over our loss. Friend of ours have been trying for number 1 when my DH and I started ttc our son so it's been 4 long years for them and I just found out yesterday that they are 13 weeks, they would have conceived their baby the same week and possibly the same day that I lost mine and was delivering her so though I am deep down inside happy that they are getting their dream I can't emotionally be happy and support them and talk babies with them. 

Boy oh boy my counsellor's going to get an earful today lol.


----------



## lilblossom

I totally understand what you both are saying. I just saw another facebook announcement the other day and couldn't help feeling resentful. what is really weird for me is that every time one of us in b&b finally get their bfp I do get excited for them and happy.


----------



## Kelly9

When a bnb member gets there bfp its like I know deep down it's good but I still can't muster the joy I used to be able to though I am glad that it's happened. 

Counselling apt was interesting today, we talked a lot about stress and support and how 3 months isn't long enough to have gotten over a loss that was as late as ours. We also talked about my stress levels increasing the closer we get to transfer. It's hard to explain but my brain is telling me I want to be happy, and I do want to be happy but it's like it can't make the connection to flip the switch and actually do it. It's very frustrating and overwhelming. I am trying so HARD to have any amount of PMA for this cycle but I am so scared it won't work that the fear is overriding the positivity I should have going in to this. 

How do you trick your body and brain into doing what you want?


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly the only thing i can offer you is a virtual ear to use as often as needed. We have all learned that there really are not any right words that can be said to us when we are at our lowest emotionally even when being expressed by people who are going through similar circumstances but it does help to have a safe place to unload to keep from blowing up with family members. :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

aww kelly just take it one day at a time its all any of us can do and more so for you losing that late. Try to stay stress free as much as you possibly can and then go to bed and do it all over again the next day. I know it sounds impossible but we are all here when you are about to burst and need to vent / break down : )

As for me still waiting to o and it seems like its taking forever to get to o date lol
i have made a decision that i am not testing until 10dpo next cycle all the squinting for lines was just too much last cycle hope i can actually achieve it lol


----------



## Kelly9

tabs maybe your body just wants to be pregnancy twins with me so it's making you wait? :wink wink:

edit: if you O on cd 14 or right around there we very well could be pregnancy buddies!


----------



## 7981

Kelly, we are all here for you... Vent when you need to :hugs:

Lil- any signs of AF?

Tabs- good idea, hoping I can wait that long to test too!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Wow what a lot of heartfelt words. Jen I totally understand and I think it's perfectly ok to feel that way. I often do. I see so many pregnant ladies and envy them...let alone miss 20u yr old mommy to be at work... plus facebook announcements and my step sis who delivered shortly after our loss. It haunts u. And nothing takes it away fully. I even feel jealous of u ladies who already have kids. We have none yet. Nothing can fill the void until there is a little face looking up at me and it is my own child.

I love our thread ladies. It helps me so much and we are always on the same wavelength. So I really get excited for a BFP because it is one more answered prayer and one more glimmer of hope for the future. Happy endings do exist and our stories are proof. (I can't wait til it's my turn though. Hehe)

Kelly nothing will take away the scar of the loss, but the scar can fade. That's why I like ur sig. Even when we get our rainbow babies, we never forget the lives we carried and lost. If we didn't, what kind of mothers would we be? I will never forget my first pregnancy and wonder about the person I didn't get to meet. Vent because it's good for u. We will listen and we care. :hugs: 

Tabs I hope I can hold out to test too.... it's hard when they're in the cupboard waiting..:haha:

Bloated today. Face broken out. Temp didn't jump yet. BDed this morning. There's no way we didn't do it enough this month! Gonna eat my pineapple soon. It's almost perfectly ripe. :) 

Lil anxious for answers!!


----------



## lilblossom

No sign of af. I can not express how difficult it has been for me not to pick up more tests. I have a frer in the cabinet but refuse to use that before Monday. 

Just a quick update on current 'symptoms' today

I am sooooo constipated. gonna up my fiber today to try to help it along.
My nipples are way way to tender and sensitive. Don't remember a time during a normal af that I have had so much tenderness. Still get under arm breast tenderness as well.

Today I thought for a few moments I could feel a fullness in my uterine area but not now. I do get some occasional cramping but still nothing as intense as I am use to with af.

My temp is maintaining so far but usually it doesn't drop til after first full day of af so that really isn't a sign for me.

If i knew for sure how many dpo I was it might be less confusing for me. So I just plan to get through next 2 days and try not to cave today and buy a test. Damn dollar store is less than a mile from here and walmart is practically across the street. hahah

Oh and today makes me 8 days late.


----------



## 7981

Thanks Jenny. You will get that BFP soon. What is the pineapple supposed to do?

Lil- you are stronger than I, i couldn't wait to test if I were that late! Hoping Monday brings a VERY clear BFP!

Kelly, thinking of you today, one day closer to transfer!

Tabs, hope you O soon!

Got my crosshairs today on FF, 3 DPO, but temp stayed the same today. I hate the TWW.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil maybe u should go to the clinic and get a blood test! Symptoms sound great.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for crosshairs. That's the good thing about transfer when they get put back you're already 3dpo.


----------



## Jessica28

I am feeling really down today....
Feel like I am going to be the last one here after all you ladies get your BFP!


----------



## 7981

Jess we are all in the same boat until that BFP, ya never know when it will happen. Hopefully this is the cycle for those of us still waiting!!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Whoa check out my chart!! Talk about a surge, my goodness!!


----------



## 7981

That's great Jenny! Wish mine was that clear this time!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Jessica try not to feel that way, in a fair world we'd all get our bfps together but you know you can conceive so it's possible. This FET is my only chance, if it doesn't work then I'll likely be the last one waiting.


----------



## tabs46001

Well today's opk was about 2 shades form positive so i am thinking i will o early to mid this next week. I got quit a bit of opk's this cycle so i will be able to keep on testing after my first opk to see it out. Our 6 year wedding anniversary is in a couple weeks so it would be awesome to have a nice present for that ; )


----------



## Jessica28

Nice surge Jenny!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay things are happening again and getting interesting.


----------



## tabs46001

My best friend and her husband were supposed to come over thursday for dinner when she didnt show i texted her but didnt get an answer which wasnt too unusual because they have a super busy life she called me today to apologize said she couldnt make it cause she was going through some stuff. I asked her if she was ok and she unloaded she had called and made plans with us to come over and tell us that they were pregnant when the day of the plans she had a miscarriage. I was totally and completely prepared to have someone close to me get pregnant before me i had prepared myself for it happening but this i wasn't prepared for this that i would not wish on my worst enemy happening to my best friend. I keep thinking about the night i found out i was pregnant with my son and she held tests in a cup of my urine with me cause i just couldnt believe it and we have always joked when it was her turn she was going to collect on that. I really would have preferred the pregnancy news : (


----------



## 7981

Tabs- So sorry for your friend's loss. :(


----------



## lilblossom

Awesome temp jump Jenny, if everyone got such a jump then we wouldn't all be looking at our charts scratching our heads lol. 

Jen, yay for your cross hairs.

Tabs, that totally sucks for your friend. We all know how she is feeling now.

Kelly, I agree, one day closer to your transfer day. 

asm, still no sign of af. Loading up on fiber to help relieve my constipation because I am getting miserable. 

When I say I am 8 days late that is from the date of lmp. Since i have no real indication of exactly when I ovulated (if I did) then I don't know if am really late at all. If I ovulated on cd 23 then I am 12 dpo. We shall see. Monday would be 14dpo by those dates so i hope if i am the test will reflect it then. Really am doubting it though. Just think i am having a messed up cycle and if so want af to get here so I can get fresh start.

But thrilled to see others in the tww now.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats shitty news tabs, we can all sympathize only to well unfortunately. Good thing she has you, who is her best friend who has been through it and can help her.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Yeah Tabs that's awful. At least you can be of support to her... how sad.

I am so tired of 24/7 baby bragging at work. Had to watch video clips yesterday of her stomach moving while baby kicked and moved. Gag. Seriously? It's getting old. I wouldn't mind so much if I hadn't lost my own child and am in TTC limbo but it's just getting under my skin. I snapped yesterday when she asked me what's wrong. I said well not everyone is on cloud nine like u are. Oops. Should have put foot in mouth but I didn't!

At least I have another TWW to obsess over. Lol... I hope this is the last one. It's starting to get old.

Kelly I am going to pray and claim life over the embryo! Not going to go down the road of doubt, just going to envision your BFP happening and rejoice with u when u get it.

We're all glum lately it seems. It is discouraging waiting so long. We will all get our rainbow babies, just watch! 

DH is convinced I must be preggos because we BDed so much. He denied me a sip of champagne and told me I'm pregnant. :haha: Hope he's right!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok? Sorry I haven't been around much, been so tired and been in pain with my gums. Good luck to the ladies in the TWW and fingers crossed for those BFP's! :dust:


----------



## 7981

Jenny- that's tough.... Hopefully your hubby is right and this is your month!

My temp has been the same for 3 days now, but I'm pretty sure I've been sleeping with my mouth open due to a stuffy nose and it's definitely been cooler in here. :(


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - I am glad you BDed a lot! Maybe your OH is right and you have made a baby! That would be so awesome. 

I wish my OH was in the mood for more BDing. Just out of curiosity, how old are your OHs? Mine is 35....


----------



## 7981

I'm 30 (31 in July) and DH recently turned 38


----------



## JennyNBaby

I'm 26 (27 in Aug) and DH is 35.


----------



## tabs46001

I am 23 well 24 in may and my dh is 27 

Well went to the zoo today for my son's birthday now we are all exhausted and relaxing. Opk still a couple shades from positive so still have a few more days it looks like,, we kinda already started our bd'ing lol its says im fertile the whole week on my app so we are planning to bd every other day all week which was going to start tomorrow but couldn't hold out on him any longer lol..plus its nice that he is on board all the planning with me like never before. A couple had their newborn at his work a few weeks ago and now he has baby fever : ) my temps are beautiful and staying very close everyday so its gonna be easy to see when i had o'ed : )


----------



## Kelly9

I'm 27 and my dh is 28.


----------



## 7981

I feel old! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I'll be 28 in august though, I feel old! I can remember when my mom was in her early 30's when I was a kid and just find it odd that I am approaching that age.


----------



## lilblossom

LOL you are all very young compared to me, I will be 42 in May and my husband is 41. 

I just got a glimpse into the future and am so looking forward to it. Our oldest brought a little girl with her that she helps to take care of and i got to play with her. sunday is family day where my kids come for dinner and this one included this adorable 4 year old. It just showed me what it will be like when my girls have children of their own and I get to be a grandma. I am so looking forward to it.

Oh and 10 days late now i think, still no sign of af ...caved and did a cheap 88 cent test from walmart this morning with fmu which was negative. Still planning to use the frer in the morning but feel like it will be a waste of a good test. Really ready to accept that it didn't happen for us this month but wish af would show up.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Lil, I would love to help with your chart like I said but it's all crazy. Are you still getting positive opks?


----------



## lilblossom

I ran out of them and am not buying anymore til I get af. I really am sorry I did any that late in the cycle because they were really very misleading. I am going to pick up a new thermometer when I get paid next because I really do think mine is goofy but I am just in a waiting mode.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil I hope it's all clear soon! So much anxious waiting!

I cheated and put in my temp for tomorrow just so I could see crosshairs. :haha: That put me at 3dpo!! Woohooo! 

Driving four hours up to grandparents tomorrow, no internet. My granny has had pneumonia for three months now. Not looking good. She smoked for over 40 years. Had a massive heart attack and was revived from that ten yrs ago. Plus osteoporosis. Now bed ridden and so depressed. We need to go visit...miss them. The restaurant we run was built by my grandpa on their cattle farm (which got sold but kept seven acres). We're very close so looking forward to the drive. Will be back Tuesday.

I am extremely bloated. I look four months pg but obviously not. Hate it! Don't know why I'm so inflated. Had mild cramps today too. Strange. And face is broken out. I hate hormonal nonsense. I will be glad when the hormones raging in my body are thanks to a baby!

Well let the wait continue. Going by fast so far. :)

Will pop on here early before we drive. Cheers!


----------



## Kelly9

Jenny the hormones are WAY worse when pregnant I had so many pimples with my son I looked like an oily teenager. 

Lil I hope you get an answer soon one way or the other, I think its likely that you O'd later or maybe not at all? I've seen others get long string of positive opks as their bodies tried to ovulate, they did eventually ovulate.


----------



## lilblossom

Well it was a bfn this morning on frer. My heart did skip a beat for a moment when i went to read the test cause I thought I saw a second line then realized it wasn't pink so think I was just able to see where the line was suppose to be. Had my husband look to and he couldn't see the second line at all so definitely bfn. Also my temp has dropped some more and am getting some light af like cramps and a little back pain. I am hopeful that is the beginning of af although my cm doesn't have a drop of blood in it. Weird thing last night though...had just a smidge of ewcm before bed but cervix was very firm.


----------



## tabs46001

Lil i hope you get your answers soon..that is the worst limbo i have seen lol


----------



## lilblossom

I just need to relax and then hopefully my body will cooperate and let me start a brand new cycle.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun :(:hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

well cm has entered the building i was getting a little worried there for a bit because i hadn't had any but it has started now, opk still not closer to positive so i am going to wait until tomorrow to start the bd'ing : ) I have a good feeling about this cycle but I have had good feelings before so we will see


----------



## lilblossom

Good luck for this cycle Tabs...do all the :sex: you can.


----------



## tabs46001

ok ladies so i have the egg white cm in abundance today but my opk is still a couple shades from positive. I havent even had to check for it i have it on the toilet paper when i wipe. should we start bd'ing tonight just in case? I usually dont start the planned bd'ing until my opk is darker but ive never had so much egg white cm without having a positive opk before.


----------



## Kelly9

it couldn't hurt to start tonight but I'd say your positive opk is close. 

Lil sorry you're still in limbo :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Good luck hunni :dust:


----------



## lilblossom

Hope you ladies in the tww are doing good. Not driving yourselves crazy yet.

Kelly, how are you holding up?

Ex, are your gums feeling better?

CD 28 and no af...in fact my cervix is practically unreachable and my cm is still that lotion like white and very wet...You can cant see it but I am really pulling my hair out in confusion. I guess I wait til Friday and if no af gonna test again. This is crazy.


----------



## 7981

So sorry Lil! Hope you get an answer soon!

My temps are weird this month, not sure how to interpret them...

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## tabs46001

Lil i went up to cd32 last cycle limbo is nerve racking lol hoping for some answers for you ;)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm keeping busy. Psych eval tomorrow then scan the next day. 

Not sure if I mentioned it here but hubby needs a ct scan following his chest x ray so I'm just hoping its no big deal and that he gets an apt ASAP. I'm a worry wort for those of you who haven't figured it out. 

Lil sounds like a plan. It seems like a lot of my ttc buddies are having way longer cycles these days.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly, You are a nurse so I suppose you have knowledge of what a problem could be so may worry more than someone who doesn't have a medical field background. Hopefully everything comes back ok with his scan.

Thanks ladies for all your support this cycle. I am so tempted to go out and buy a test but don't want to look at another bfn so that is why I am making myself wait it out this week. Was surprised to see the slight rise in my temp this morning after series of days that it has been progressively been dropping.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Hey ladies! Back from our little getaway! Hubby caught a rainbow trout, and I spent time with Granny. Was a welcomed change of scenery. :)

Well typical TWW symptoms so far. Bloated. Have had some mild cramps/twinges. Nothing new really compared to other months. Getting some creamy CM now. I am taking it all at face value this month. I know better! Eating my pineapple and taking baby aspirin still. We shall see...

Lil my cycle was 31-32 days last time... Just hang in there. :hugs:

Kelly hope DH is ok. Keep us posted. 

Tabs I would definitely BD!! They say to BD as soon as you reach your fertile window and have fertile CM. That happened to me this month. I had the nice EWCM for a few days before O. I knew I hadn't O'd yet but knew the EWCM was best for sustaining the swimmers. Helps transport and gets them past the cervix where they can swim happily and wait for the egg. :) Some extra BDing never hurts unless DH has supply issues...Everyday in peak days is good.

It is so nice having more stuff to talk about these days.

Ex, how are you doing? Tooth better? Tell us your latest symptom report. Do you have baby brain?? That for me was a killer! I could not function. Lol


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know much about X-rays though. I've tried googling it but it's not enough info to go on. Still no apt yet. I hope they call with a date before Friday. 

I bought a two pack of frers today do now I have three I'm all set for transfer.


----------



## Excalibur

Lil - Yes my gums are feeling better thank you hun. It turned out I did have an Infection after all, they put a gauze in the socket with some antiseptic lotion on and prescribed me a dose of anti-biotics. Hopefully it will clear up within a week or so. Hope you get an answer soon hun then you are not stuck in Limbo. Come on BFP, come out to play! :) 

Kelly - Hope everything is ok with your DH :hugs: 

Jenny - I'm not too bad thank you, gums are in healing process as I have been prescribed a course of anti-biotics. I don't have many symptoms to be honest, main one is being tired all the time and I have slight tender breasts, oh and increased appetite at times. I have my Midwife appointment this morning, excited and nervous :blush: I had baby brain a week or so ago, I was on :cloud9: so anything around me, I didn't really notice lol! We bumped into OH's sister and her BF in town and I totally blanked them and walked past, my other was like, stop! :haha:


----------



## tabs46001

Ex good luck with the prego brain i remember that all too well when i was prego with my son i can't count how many times my husband found the remote in the freezer or the cereal box in the fridge and the milk in the cabinet lol


----------



## lilblossom

Morning ladies, weird thing this morning with my temps...got up this morning and went to turn on my thermometer but it took a couple of attempts then finally got it on and took my temp and it had dropped considerable but I had also been laying in a cool room with covers kicked off...then I just took my temp at 9:30 after sleeping for almost 3 hours and it was 98.17...used the adjuster and it set my temp at the same temp as yesterday morning. I checked and none of the normal signs of af so not sure what to think. Do i disregard the temp early this morning? Still need to buy that new thermometer but holding off til next payday since I spent so much money on hpt's this cycle haha.


----------



## lilblossom

Excalibur said:


> Lil - Yes my gums are feeling better thank you hun. It turned out I did have an Infection after all, they put a gauze in the socket with some antiseptic lotion on and prescribed me a dose of anti-biotics. Hopefully it will clear up within a week or so. Hope you get an answer soon hun then you are not stuck in Limbo. Come on BFP, come out to play! :)
> 
> Kelly - Hope everything is ok with your DH :hugs:
> 
> Jenny - I'm not too bad thank you, gums are in healing process as I have been prescribed a course of anti-biotics. I don't have many symptoms to be honest, main one is being tired all the time and I have slight tender breasts, oh and increased appetite at times. I have my Midwife appointment this morning, excited and nervous :blush: I had baby brain a week or so ago, I was on :cloud9: so anything around me, I didn't really notice lol! We bumped into OH's sister and her BF in town and I totally blanked them and walked past, my other was like, stop! :haha:

So glad you are doing ok and found out what was causing you the extra pain from the tooth extraction. LOL at your baby brain moment.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Baby brain is so funny...a pregnancy phenomena. It is so weird feeling so stupid and not being able to control it. Hehe :haha: It did me no favors at work when I had it. Hope next PG it's not so bad. 

5dpo today ...time flies! Will see if I have implantation signs this week. Gotta keep eating pineapple, lol.

Jess you're the first tester this round I believe...I know you were doubtful this month but u never know!!! 

Kelly hope DH gets an appt soon. Waiting is awful, as if u don't have enough waiting already! We feel your worry wart pain. I think we're all professional worriers by this point. :haha: Hope there's nothing serious wrong with DH.


----------



## Jessica28

My temp dropped a little today but I hope it is not because AF is on her way - I am only CD 20! I hope it goes back up tomorrow....going to hold out as long as I possibly can! So far, I am not feeling anything out of the ordinary though!


----------



## 7981

I am 7 DPO today and had a temp dip yesterday that I hoping was implantation! I am getting impatient over here...

I had such bad preggo brain with the twins, I'm hoping with the next one it won't be so bad. :)

Ex- Glad you are feeling a bit better!

Jess- when are you testing?

Lil- hoping you had a late implanted and get good news soon.

Hope the TWW treats everyone well!


----------



## JennyNBaby

My temp also dropped some today.. CD21... It's not the first time I've had a dip though, so I am not really excited about it....plus seems kind of early for implantation dip. Last month my temp dropped at 6DPO. 

FX'ed for us!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex, let us know how appt goes! :)


----------



## 7981

I had a similar drop last cycle :( its probably nothing...


----------



## Jessica28

I think I am going to hold out until AF is due....I have a feeling she will show and I don't want to waste the only test I have!

Whose next to test other than me?!


----------



## Excalibur

Tabs - Hehe thank you hun. You have got to laugh at our Baby Brain moments afterwards :haha: Hope I don't have more episodes to come :rofl: 

Lil - Thank you hun, my gum is healing nicely now :) Just in time for my birthday tomorrow :happydance: Hope you are out of limbo soon hun :hugs:

Jenny - I must agree, Baby Brain is funny when you think back at some of the things you do! Our Midwife appointment went great! Was only a brief appointment so she just give us some explanations on things, give me a folder with my notes/information etc, did my height and weight. She informed us about a chromosome scan where they check for Downsyndrome etc but said there is a small % it could end in Miscarriage, so I think we will just go for the Dating scan. My next appointment is on 9th May which will be my proper booking in appointment where they will book me in for a scan etc. Need to decide which hospital I want xx 

7981 - Thank you hun. Good luck testing hun.


----------



## tabs46001

Well hubby got a minor injury at work so he asked if we could not bd tonight cause it will hurt a bit for him to but darnit this will totally ruin my schedule lmao Im thinking i am going to see if he can work around the pain hahaha


----------



## 7981

Jess i am going to start testing at 10 DPO. 

Tabs i hope your hubby gets better very quickly and you can BD on schedule. :)

Ex thats exciting, so much to look forward to!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Soonest I should test is Monday @ 10dpo. Think I will only test if I get abundant CM and symptoms. Otherwise will see if AF comes. I am anxious to know but so tired of testing each month. It's expensive and disappointing. Next week will be here soon enough. :)

Supposed to be nice weather tomorrow, gonna spend some time outside by a pool. Pretty much done planning baby shower, now just have to execute plans. Invitations are out. 

Getting tired of pineapple. Lol

Ex, so excited for u and first appt. I bet it felt surreal.


----------



## Kelly9

Scan is tomorrow bright and early so everyone please think nice thick thoughts! I'm hoping it will be perfect so that I can have transfer fri or sat instead of sun or mon. 

Hi to everyone else I look forward to actually testing soon! I've got 3 frers waiting for me. Test date will be may 7.


----------



## 7981

Kelly hoping you get your transfer fri or sat! Good luck tomorrow!!!

Looks like I will be testing first, 10 DPO will be Saturday! Excited, but know I will probably be let down. If I don't get my BFP this cycle I am done with testing early. Luckily I bought some test on Amazon so I don't spend too much money this time.


----------



## lilblossom

Oh Kelly, I am so excited for your scan, please don't keep us in suspense and let us know as soon as you can what the outcome is. I am happy that others have some upcoming testing and such to look forward to. Think for myself if Af doesn't show this weekend and still bfns then I will try to schedule an appointment to be checked out. Starting to wonder again if I am entering perimenopause. Guess at 41 nearly 42 its very possible.


----------



## Kelly9

I will let you know asap but as soon as the apt is done I need to get my butt home to pick up my son and head to moms group so you may not hear from me till lunch time my time which is mountain pacific time. I hope I get transfer when I want! Eeee I should finally know one way or the other tomorrow, though they may call me later in the day with the date of transfer but I will be sure to ask how thick my lining is. I'm just hoping it's not to thin and has built up nicely.

Just took a nice hot bath and discovered a huge glob of super stretchy egg white cm and my nips are sensitive which are my usual signs of ov except I'm on ovulation suppressing drugs lol, so very weird and I'm cd17 which is right around the time I'd get these signs/ov lol. Its likely just a side effect of the meds or something.


----------



## tabs46001

well went to bed disappointed thinking the schedule was all thrown off only to have him wake me up 2 hours later so we are still on our schedule ; ) we are going to see how every other day works out this time and im really hoping it does : ) 

Kelly hope your scan goes amazing : )


----------



## lilblossom

Tabs, you made me laugh...glad your on schedule. 

Waiting to hear good news from Kelly's scan.

Me? I had a temp drop today and I had a dream af came but still nothing. I drank last night so not sure if temp is correct or not. Figure it doesn't matter a whole lot with this chart anyway. haha


----------



## 7981

Mu temp dropped again too, my chart is starting to look like a roller coaster!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly hope u had good news of a thick and fluffy lining!! FXed for transfer date!! Yayy!!!!

Tabs love it! Lol! So glad u got some BDing in! He must have been dreaming sexy dreams of u. Hehe

Well 6dpo today. We'll see what the symptom train brings in next few days. Lol

Jen, excited for your testing! Have u had the early pregnancy CM as a sign yet? Hope u get your bfp! :dust:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Cervix was much lower around O time, and now very high & soft. Is this a good sign?


----------



## lilblossom

I called to request an appointment to be seen since its cd 40 and no af and no bfp...just have to wait for them to call me back to make an appointment.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Good Lil, glad you're going in. I don't think I could have waited as long as you have! It will be nice to know what's going on one way or the other!


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> Good Lil, glad you're going in. I don't think I could have waited as long as you have! It will be nice to know what's going on one way or the other!

Well I will be surprised if they find a pregnancy. What worries me is on tues and wednesday I had nagging pains on the lower right side of my abdomen...not quite where I usually get o pains but a little lower and not quite so far right. i worry about tubal pregnancy because I hear you can have one that won't turn up on hpt's. I keep having these worries like this. I do wonder how long I will have to wait for af if I didn't really ovulate at all. Lots of questions and need answers. Probably will have to wait til Monday at the earliest since its a clinic.


----------



## tabs46001

ok so negative opk at 3pm on my last break but had lots of cm so thought maybe it was my urine being diluted from all the water i have to drink to take my vitamins on lunch break so tested again when i got off work just now and opk is totally positive it is equal to the control line not darker yet but it probably will be later tonight or tomorrow. We have been bd'ing every other night and tonight is our off night should we go ahead and bd tonight too since i got the surge?


----------



## lilblossom

yeah I would say daily til you get a temp rise at this point....hope he is up to it:)


KELLY!!!! where are you?


----------



## tabs46001

oh he will be up for it we have a standing agreement that he performs whenever i need him to during my fertile period and then he gets whatever he wants during what he calls my off season lmao haha this last cycle i even worked him taking vitamins for his swimmers into this agreement lmao


----------



## lilblossom

roflmao...you brought tears to my eyes...I actually owe my hubby something as soon as we see af show up I will pay up hahah. Just don't want to take a chance of missing an egg if I end up with a late ovulation. I miss how easy it was my first time almost 20 years ago...was pregnant so fast i teased my hubby that all he had to do was look at me.


----------



## Kelly9

I posted here but it didn't show up! Weird. Well what I said before was scan went well but I have to wait till Monday for transfer so boo! Last injection tomorrow. God I need this weekend to go fast!


----------



## 7981

Kelly, try to enjoy your last weekend for a while as a non pregnant lady ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Well for starters I'm going out tomorrow night with some friends and drinking my ass off. haha. I'm looking forward to it, I haven't been drunk since my 25th birthday aug of 2009! Barely had any alcohol at all since then so it's going to be fun, got to figure out what to wear! Just need to make sure I don't get sick haha. Then sunday I'm taking skyler to the pool one more time before I can't go in for a few weeks due to transfer, please let this weekend pass fast. No idea what I'm going to do on saturday to pass the time.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly glad it went well!!! Monday will be here in no time. I'll do my first POAS Monday if my symptoms continue. Have fun out on the town! I would love to down a few glasses of champagne by a pool right about now... Have a drink for me! 

Have very sore nips (new one formore me) and once again a triphasic pattern. Temp tonight is 99.1 so tomorrow morning I know will be high. So far only out of ordinary is the sore nippies. Hehe. My dad is coming to visit in a few weeks ... hoping to announce pregnancy but we'll just have to see. I probably wouldn't announce so early but if they're here in the flesh I probably will. And my brother is going to be living here. Exciting times! He's gonna be our new chef! He's been on food network before for DD&D so we feel honored to have him here to make the restaurant even better. :) Back to sore nips..hope it is a good sign and I don't get my hopes up too high.. I hate feeling shattered.

Lil did u get an appt??

Well a nice bath awaits! 'Night ladies!


----------



## lilblossom

They had clinic today so will probably call me tomorrow to schedule it. Gonna use a frer in the morning as af still doesn't appear to be ready to show. I have had a few things happen that didn't happen last cycle and am trying not to get my hopes up. Still not sure i even ovulated so keep reminding myself that I am probably just messed up this month. 

Kelly glad your scan went well and I know you wanted to get the transfer earlier but Monday is so close. And as you said, it is giving you the opportunity to do some stuff you won't be able to do after for a while. Enjoy your weekend.

Jenny, I am keeping my fxed for you that you did it this month. Same goes for Tabs, Jessica and the other Jen as well. did I miss anyone?


----------



## Jessica28

Well, I think I am going to have a longer LP this month if nothing else! Am going to wait for AF before I test since I am not having any signs or anything.... Just wish we had BDed more.


----------



## tabs46001

Good luck to everyone : ) i cant wait to see that temp spike so i can be in the 2ww : )


----------



## lilblossom

Jessisca, hang in there, if you bded at least once you have a shot. And I have heard that those who had no symptoms got their bfp after months of symptom spotting with out one. Did that make sense?

Tabs, Hope your temp spikes in the morning.

Well i am even more confused then ever. Look at my temp now. Took a hpt and I honestly thought for a second i saw a second line but then i look again and see nothing so will wait til Sunday and test again. My cp is super high and my cm is different then it is during any other point in the last few months of checking...very watery and cloudy. BDed this morning so that could explain it though. I don't know. Hope the clinic gets back to me today so I can at least make an appointment.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil your chart is something else this month! Can't explain the surge. I would have been at the walkin clinic already for a blood test. Hehe

I'm excited for the testing to begin for everyone.:)


----------



## Kelly9

The few surges then drops could have been your body trying to ovulate but failing to, this can happen only thing is I don't know why your body wouldn't ovulate since you've never had these issues before? Lil you may still be testing come the time I'd be testing which is ridiculous. I hope they get you in to the clinic soon.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Okay..so.....have had tender/sore nips since last night. Now had a huge glob of cloudy, stretchy CM when I went to the bathroom.:blush: That amount of CM is very abnormal for me, had only slight amounts of sticky/dry CM last month at same DPO. Starting to think there is a chance. My temps cannot be trusted, as last month I had a dip at 6DPO and went up at 7DPO just like this month....Now if I get a 2nd dip, then I might start to think implant dip. The CM and sore nips sort of make me hopeful. Has anyone else had that just to get a BFN?


----------



## 7981

Jenny i have the same CM which is very strange for me, and i had a second dip too. Hoping good news is coming!!!
Lil- Is there anywhere else you can go for a bloodtest? I would be going crazy.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen I want to look at your chart, but your tickers don't take me there. (??) Yay for "the glob!!" Maybe that is our giveaway sign! :haha: I started a thread under TWW to hear from other symptom spotters. :rofl: Are you going to test tomorrow?? I think some POAS is just what we need around here. :haha:


----------



## 7981

My Ovulation Chart
Here it is, my temps overall are lower than last month, but since I wasn't preggers then, maybe it's a good thing.


----------



## tabs46001

Well i got a positive opk again today so looks like o will probably be tomorrow which is when i normally o ..will have to wait and see what the temps say


----------



## lilblossom

well I think I am going a little crazy but since hpt's aren't picking up pregnancy then blood test at this point would be waste of time and resources. If I am being honest I would have to admit I am starting to think maybe I do have a shot and was just late ovulating this month as i have had heartburn for 3 days straight now and I don't get heartburn. Also I ate crabs yesterday and last thursday as well and not to share tmi but usually they go right through me (being from maryland you just deal when you have that problem as they are soooo good.) but both times still dealing with constipation. 

So I am waiting it out this weekend, will test on Sunday if no af.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil the blood tests are more sensitive. But it's up to u!!


----------



## JennyNBaby

7981 said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> Here it is, my temps overall are lower than last month, but since I wasn't preggers then, maybe it's a good thing.

Nice temping Jen!! Love the second dip! Fxed!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Good luck for when you test hun. Thank you hun, it was amazing, was glad we reached the Midwife as we didn't last time. It's forwards only from now on, hopefully :D 

7981 - Good luck testing tomorrow :)

Lil - Glad to hear you have an appointment at your Doctors hun. Hope you get some answers. 

Kelly - Glad to hear everything went well hun.


----------



## lilblossom

wow Ex, you are just a few days away from 8 weeks...I am not sure how it's feeling for you but time seems to be flying. Glad you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> Lil the blood tests are more sensitive. But it's up to u!!

blood test would have to be out of pocket until ordered by doctor and believe me, clinic won't do that for a while still.


----------



## 7981

Jenny you have a nice second dip too! So exciting!!!

I finally edited my signature to include my chart.


----------



## Excalibur

lilblossom said:


> wow Ex, you are just a few days away from 8 weeks...I am not sure how it's feeling for you but time seems to be flying. Glad you are doing well. :hugs:

Time is flying for me hun, I can't believe I'm nearly 8 weeks! :shock: I have been busy though so that helps time pass, was out all day yesterday as it was my Birthday. Thank you hun :hugs: Fingers crossed for your BFP very soon! :hugs:


----------



## 7981

Happy Birthday Ex! Wow, almost 8 weeks!!!


----------



## lilblossom

Happy Birthday Ex, hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - Thank you hun :hugs: I know, time is flying!! :shock:

Lil - Thank you hunni, my Birthday was yesterday but I had a fantastic day and night thank you :hugs::D


----------



## 7981

Ex those CB tests with indicator aren't available here, could you mail me some after I get my BFP? Hoping that's soon!


----------



## Kelly9

tabs my technical O day is today so we'll be super close!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Ex, glad you had a nice bday!! :) 8 weeks, wow! Can you still fit in any of your pants? Before you know it, you'll be at the end of the 1st trimester and finding out what you're having!! 

Kelly, when you read this hope you're not feeling too lousy after the fun night out. hehe! Enjoy the weekend before transfer!!

Jen, please check in with test results in the AM!! You are testing, right? I've been dying for someone to POAS. :rofl:

Lil, you should go to the Women's Hope Clinic in your area. They will test you for free...blood test too! Anything to put your mind at ease! :hugs:

Tabs, yay for O day!! And yay for you & Kelly being cycle/test/bump buddies!! :happydance:

Jess, how are you doing?

AFM....Super bloated today. My tummy is so hard & looks pregnant....If only I actually was for a change so I have an excuse for looking so huge. :haha: Nips are still sore on the tips. Had more of the globby snotty CM.:blush: haha, Sorry for the gross description.

Well, looking forward to the next few weeks!!!


----------



## 7981

Jenny that nasty snot like CM is my strangest symptom right now too, gross! I have also had sudden waves of nauseah that pass within a half hour, headaches, on and off campiness nothing like AF, constipation, and just a feeling that this might be my month...

I am going to POAS in the morning, can't decide if I will use a FRER yet or wait to use those until closer to AF. Suggestion? I do have the Wondfo ICs with a supposed 10 miu level of detection... Hmmm.

Yay for tww buddies Kelly & Tabs! Here's to symptom spotting together :)

Lil, I'm thinking of you.... Hoping you are our next BFP.


----------



## Jessica28

Jenny - Thanks for asking. I am not in a good place right now. At the end of the year, my job will be declared redundant so I will be out of a job. I live is isolation and have recently bought a house here...OH has a good job here. I don't know where that is going to leave us. I don't want to be one of those couples who is apart half the time. We have been so stressed these past few day that dtd is just not an option. We are so down in the dumps. I am thinking a roll in the hay might be good for us now though. Hope OH is not too tired when he gets home from work today. 

I have still been temping and my temps are still up but I am expecting AF next Thursday so I think I can hold off testing since I don't have any symptoms or anything - not even enough to symptom spot!


----------



## tabs46001

kelly im glad we will by symptom spotting together : ) Temp dropped down to what it was the day af showed up which when i look back at my past charts that is what it has done evertime on o day then shoots up the next day but i have a maybe stupid question to you pro tempers lol does how cold it is in the house effect your temping? I live in Indiana and if any of you know anything about indiana we have swimming hot weather one day and it could snow the very next day which is why i am always getting flu bugs cause the weather is changing so much flu's are in abundance here. But lately the weather has been so weird we have kinda just left our air and heat off cause it was too warm for heat but to cold for air but every morning it has been super cold in the house in the early morning which is when i temp


----------



## 7981

Two BFNs this morning. Depressed. I know it's early, I just have feeling I'm out this month.

Tabs I am wondering the same thing, I live in MA and the temps have been jumping all over the place.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jen nooo! Don't say that, it's not over til the witch cackles. Hold on to our snotty symptoms. ;) Did u use the ICs?? Sorry u had to see the dreadful BFN. :hugs:


----------



## JennyNBaby

Chart stalking.....Jess and Jen, looking at our charts we all had dips at 6dpo. Not convinced the dips mean anything but kinda cool that our charts match. :) Jen not sure what today's dip means on your chart. Odd.


----------



## lilblossom

another temp drop for me..btw I had some snotty cm yesterday and thought weird, don't know what that was. so still limbo but having a little cramping this morning. Problem is I am still suffering with constipation so its probably that. gonna chew on some fiber tablets and hope for relief cause I am getting pretty miserable. Oh and lower back pain right smack in the middle ...get that for af and it was an early preg symptom so not helpful.


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - I will gladly mail you some if you could get the money to me somehow? 

Jenny - Thank you hun. I have grown out of a few pairs of my pants, will have to look at getting some Maternity pants soon I think. That is very true, I thought time would go really slow to be honest, it's proving me wrong. The CM is a good sign, that's what I had before I got my BFP, it wasn't normal for me so I knew something wasn't right. Good luck hunni.


----------



## JennyNBaby

I almost opened a test. Stopped myself...not FMU. :rofl: Not sure I will be able to resist tomorrow AM... oh dear.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Oh dear :haha:


----------



## lilblossom

JennyNBaby said:


> I almost opened a test. Stopped myself...not FMU. :rofl: Not sure I will be able to resist tomorrow AM... oh dear.

Oh boy, now the thread is heating up again..glad there are others to focus on now.


----------



## tabs46001

Hoping for some bfp's to give us some goodluck for the month ladies ; )


----------



## 7981

Trying to stay positive.
I have a feeling this is your month Jenny!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Thanks I hope it is.. but don't want to be too hopeful. That always gets me nowhere. I sure did feel enormous today at the pool. This bloated feeling is awful. No abundant CM today but did have some wet CM. Not entirely bad. Temps ok. Dipped a little tiny bit today.

Hoping for lots of BFPs!! I have a lot of hope for our thread ladies. :)
:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Jessica where do you live? Are you up north or in the territories? Sorry things have been lousy lately. I know the feeling well and it sucks.

Jen sorry about the bfn but it's still early. 

I've started my progesterone so I suspect bloating will settle in soon as thats par for the course for taking it. Hopefully not till after tomorrow as I'm taking my son to the pool I want to look good in my bikini one more time at least. I didn't start wearing maternity pants till 21-22 weeks with my first and 15 with my second but that was only cause I was measuring so far ahead with Hannah's condition taking up extra space in side me. I was measuring about 24 weeks at 18 weeks when we lost her, looked like I was pregnant with twins. If this FET proves successful I'll have to buy new maternity stuff since all mine is summer and I'll be my biggest in the winter.

Tabs so did you ovulate friday or saturday or sunday then?


----------



## Jessica28

Kelly - I actually live in Newfoundland.....make that rural Newfoundland where we are only accessible to the outside by helicopter or ferry. We are only 1 of 6 communities that are isolated on the province though and I do love it here :) It is so peaceful and serene.

Jenny - I am liking that our charts are looking similar. I didn't set my alarm last night so I didn't wake to temp on time and when I did manage to temp it was gone up more than usual. I should probably disregard it. Did you fight the urge to test this morning? 

Are you guys having anything in the way of symptoms? I am having nothing....no signs or anything....which is why I think I don't stand a chance this time around.


----------



## tabs46001

I am pretty sure i o'ed on saturday still need 2 more days of temps to confirm but i got the temp plunge like i always get on the day of o and my opk's were positive on thursday and friday : ) We didn't bd lastnight cause we had friends over and so we were up later than normal so we were both too exhausted lol but we will continue to bd tonight until i get my cross hairs : )


----------



## 7981

Ex I could send you money :)

Kelly- Excited for tomorrow? I am so thrilled for you!!!

Jessica- hoping for good news from you soon, you have a rough patch lately that I think a BFP could totally turn around :)

Jenny- how are you feeling today?

Tabs- Yay for the TWW!!! Good luck.\

Lil- any news?

I am so freaking nauseous today, and was like this on and off last night at work. I never get like this, if i'm sick I throw up and that's it, this is different- just a nagging feeling of nausea that comes and goes, getting stronger and stronger. I tested this morning with FMU and got a BFN on an IC. It's still early as I'm only 11 DPO, but i'm getting discouraged. Thought AF may have arrived early last night as I had so much CM I felt a rush of it and ran to the bathroom- just creamy CM. So weird.


----------



## Jessica28

7981 - Thanks... Definitely in a rough patch right now. My friend said there must be a black cat under the bucket for me but I seem to think there is a littler under it. I mean, seriously, who has this much bad luck?? And it just keeps on coming. My grandmother has been called back to the Doc. tomorrow after getting the reports of her mammogram back and my Dad goes in for a dye test on his heart on Tuesday....oh and I find out on Thursday here I am being transferred for my job. I am so stressed. My temps are still up but no signs...


----------



## Kelly9

I'm originally from NS so is my husband we can't wait to get back out east. We're going to a fly in access only posting in the northwest territories that's why I was wondering. Just finishing up the checklist of things they make you do before they send out the official transfer papers. Dhs CT is the last item and that's tomorrow morning right before transfer. Gosh I am so excited for transfer! I'm going to be pupo tomorrow!!!!! I hope the First two embies they thaw for me are perfect and good to go so I dont loose any. 

Tabs you'll be one day after me that's pretty darn close.


----------



## 7981

Jess- temps that are staying up are always a positive sign :) Your chart looks fabulous!!! Mine is all over the place- 3 dips this LP, but back up a bit today.
I have hope for you.
Is your job transfer atleast nearby?


----------



## Excalibur

7981 - You just let me know when you would like some :) 

Jess - Hope your luck turns soon chick :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

I am getting like stabbing pains in my ovary area im thinking probably left over ovulation pain or something its not constant just random stabbing pain every now and then just really glad to be in the 2ww.


----------



## Jessica28

7981 - My transfer will be the closest geographical location to here that has a vacancy. Either way, it will still be hours away from OH :(
At least I will know for sure by May 7th at the latest. I have had a nervous stomach all week since I got the news. Now tomorrow my Nan gets her reports, Tuesday Dad will get his procedure and results and Thursday I get my news hopefully...so I am in for a stressful week. 

Stressed to the max!


----------



## lilblossom

Popped in to get caught up on the day. Jessica sorry to hear your world is in a bit of upheaval and hope your family members medical tests work out ok.

Jen, an unsettle stomach is usually a pretty good sign in the tww so hopefully its the pre-curser for your bfp.

Jenny, I am feeling really good about your chances this cycle...just checking in daily to see you get your bfp.

Tabs, glad to hear you are in your tww.

Kelly, will be thinking about you tomorrow with getting your transfer. Sending positive vibes your way.

As for me, this morning I got to see yet another bfn. I am feeling like just giving up to be honest. I just finish the 4rth week since I thought I originally ovulated. Its same old same old. Constipation, getting moody, last night was weepy...crying over stupid stuff. which actually gave me a little hope but getting tired of seeing all these negative tests. Will wait til Wednesday to test again because thats payday.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess, don't know what to say hun! :hugs: I hope things turn around for you!!

Lil....can't believe the limbo hasn't ended yet! Hope you get your appt soon.

Jen, I am just hoping you get a BFP so bad...Your symptoms are AMAZING. If symptoms can be amazing. haha! Well almost 12DPO for you, so a BFP should be showing up any day now!

Tabs and Kelly, yay for TWW! :dance:

And me? Well, I've been yawning nonstop. Had lotiony CM today! (Yes, I am excited about that. :haha:) Still bloated. Had an anger fit last night over something so stupid (apologized to DH before we fell asleep though, knowing I was CRAZY). So yeah, I guess it could be PG but then again maybe not. But the CM is a morale booster at this stage. The days of the TWW get so long after 7DPO for some reason. Tomorrow is 10DPO...could test but might still be too early so...

Well....signed up for Hulu, watching a funny show right now. :) 

It won't be long til we have some concrete results for testing this month!


----------



## Kelly9

Lil I'm sorry you're still waiting, not testing for a few days sounds like a good idea. 

Jessica good luck with the transfer I hope it all works out for you.

I'm WIRED! Won't be sleeping tonight, will talk to you ladies sometime tomorrow.


----------



## tabs46001

Sending you lots of baby dust kelly : )


----------



## lilblossom

I got up this morning and after my usual routine of temping my first thought was Kelly....I have said a prayer for her transfer today and now will be following her tww....:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Kelly - Thinking about you hun :hugs:


----------



## tabs46001

Temps went up some more today so think i will have my cross hairs after tomorrow morning's temps : ) we dtd last night just for good measure lol


----------



## 7981

Thinking of you Kelly!

BFN for me this morning on IC. Nauseous again this morning :( thinking maybe my big drop at 10 DPO was implantation, if it was then I probably wouldn't get a positive test until tomorrow at the earliest. Trying to stay hopeful!

Tabs- hoping you get your crosshairs tomorrow!

Jenny- anything new?

Jess- any symptoms?

Lil- did you get an appt yet?


----------



## Jessica28

The only symptom I have is my pee is getting darker.....symptom of Af I guess. Ugh.


----------



## lilblossom

Jen, fxed for tomorrow morning for you.

No appointment yet...they have clinic today so will call tomorrow when they will be available to answer phones and hopefully get scheduled thursday...they only clinic on monday and thursday. Like I said I don't plan to test til Wednesday if af doesn't make her appearance before...really want to see her at this point as an assurance there isn't anything wrong with me.


----------



## 7981

Sorry Jess.
Lil- I hope you can figure out what's going on very soon.

I am losing hope. AF like cramps today, i think she's on her way.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Kelly, what an exciting day for you & DH. You have been in my prayers. Can't wait til your embryo implants & gives you that BFP! :happydance::hugs:

Jess, dark urine could be anything. Just watch you get your BFP this month when you feel the least hopeful about it. That's how it always works! :)

BFN for me this morning. Woke up and felt like AF was coming, and then had runny tummy for about half an hour. Nipple soreness is gone, at least for now. Maybe too early to test, only got my BFP at 12DPO on last PG but each one is different....but either way could be too early to test. I had a ton of CM on 7dpo and a good bit of lotiony CM 9dpo yesterday. This hasn't happened since PG last time so maybe a good sign, but after the BFN I just don't want to get my hopes up too high. I thought maybe I'd see a faint line, but nope! I think I will test again around 13DPO, that way if 7-9dpo was implantation, the HCG will have had plenty of time to build up.

Jen, I hope the same is true for you, that the hormones just need a little more time to accumulate. If you're out, I am considering myself out too b/c we both had the snotty glob of CM. If it turns out to be nothing for you, it's probably nothing for me too. FXed! :hugs: 

Lil, would be nice for you if something happened one way or another....so you can move on to next cycle or celebrate a BFP. Know it must be eating your nerves waiting.

Tabs, sounds like you did plenty of BDing! Looking forward to your TWW! Once the crosshairs appear, you feel like you can close your legs and relax. hahaha :haha:

I am kinda nervous to DTD now. Last time I was PG the first time I noticed blood was when we DTD.....so TTC I feel anxious about ruining the chances of a successful early pregnancy during the 2ww (and even more so if I get a BFP).


----------



## lilblossom

Not to give false hope but with my last pregnancy I got af cramps enough so as to think it was starting 2 different times only to end up with a bfp....so not out unless she shows her face.


----------



## Jessica28

Blah - I think I am getting a sore throat :(


----------



## JennyNBaby

Jess maybe your little dip at 9dpo was implantation?? I know you're feeling down, but maybe you're gonna get a bfp... I guess better to be surprised than disappointed.


----------



## Kelly9

I have a sore throat to and feel warm which worries me cause I know how two beautiful embryo's back inside me. I hope getting sick doesn't harm my chances of this working. All the details are in my journal about transfer if anyone is interested.
 



Attached Files:







luck&love.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tabs46001

That is great kelly : ) baby dust!!


----------



## lilblossom

So exciting Kelly...:dust:


----------



## tabs46001

The time is going so slow i wish i could get off work already so i can hit the gym pick up my son then fix dinner go to bed and have another day already lol
glad to finally be waiting instead of stratagizing though lol


----------



## JennyNBaby

Love the picture Kelly!!! Congrats on the transfer!! Rest up and drink fluids! Maybe the busy weekend knocked u down some. :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Tabs I know what you mean. I'm on self appointed bed rest today and tomorrow so I told my husband I'm not lifting a finger or taking care of Skyler I just want to rest and give our babies the best chance possible. I do wish this sore throat would Pee off though, I am such a wuss when it comes to sore throats.


----------



## tabs46001

ooh i hate those too when i was pregnant with my son i had strep the last couple weeks of being pregnant so they kept having to push back my c section date and then i went into labor so they had to take me lol Hoping those little guys or girls thrive : )


----------



## Kelly9

One of each would be nice or two girls hehe. 

Eating ice cream now and it's helping the throat.

Whoever started this thread can we please change the title since it's long past march and maybe update the number of bfps? I think thats you isn't it carrie? If you're still floating around here.


----------



## JennyNBaby

Oo Kelly never thought of twins til u posted that! Wouldn't that be so exciting?!:)

And yes our thread needs a new title...TTC after loss buddies since March...


----------



## 7981

Kelly, I have fraternal twin girls- it is an adventure!!! :) I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## tabs46001

Got my cross hairs i am officially 3dpo lol Now if the rest of the time would go faster. Going to the gym helps the after work go faster but my work days just drag on and on. Just glad to be in the sitting back and waiting to see what happens part again lol


----------



## tabs46001

Ok so ladies friday is my bday and we are going out to dinner do you think it would hurt anything to have a margarita i will only be 6dpo so even if i tested to see it wouldnt show anything yet....what do you think???


----------



## 7981

BFN again this morning. Guess I'm out. So annoyed that I feel nauseous for nothing!!!

Tabs- one drink wouldn't hurt anything at this point, go for it!


----------



## Kelly9

I want both of my babies to make it, and if we had twins we'd be done which would be nice to, no more of this ttc stuff we've been going through for pretty much 4-5 years.


----------



## JennyNBaby

What a joyous morning....not. Have had a headache all AM. Not testing today. CM still present but nothing really unusual at this point. If I think negatively for a change then maybe I'll get my BFP? Temp chart looks different this month. I had a dip 5dpo and then a little one at 8dpo and climbing ever since. Normally I can get a triphasic but not with two dips. This pattern is new. But every time I have noted something new it justs ends with awful news. So this is me not getting thrilled at all and I have no urge to test today. A new me? Hmmm.


----------



## tabs46001

Well then im a new me too im the same way this cycle lol i just dont have the urge to test dont have the urge to symptom spot...ive been wrong so many times when i was so sure so im done lol they do say a watched pot never boils so maybe throwing out the constant testing will get me a bfp ; )


----------



## Kelly9

One good thing about ICSI or FET's is that the meds give you preggo symptoms so there really is no point in symptom spotting and me needing to do these treatments to get pregnant has made me not be a symptom spotter for SOOO long. Or a poas- aholic although the poas tendencies come back after transfer cause I know there's a really good chance I could be pregnant. We'll see how I do in the coming days, if i do ss there is no reason to start in the next 2 or so days since implantation wouldn't have occurred.


----------



## lilblossom

I am nearly ready to call today cd1...just waiting to see some color hahah. I am cramping like full throttle. Felt the first one and wanted to cry not an unhappy cry but Yay!! something normal. Told my husband and i think he was convinced I was pregnant so think he is a bit disappointed. I am glad af seems to be imminent because this long cycle is a little scary for me since its so unusual and would make me even more nervous if we had gotten pregnant with it. Any way I am happy and excited to start a fresh new cycle.

I have stopped taking the prenatals as they have soo much iron in them I think that is what caused the terrible constipation. I am just taking folic acid til we get that bfp then will start the others back up. Other than that i think i won't change too much else with this cycle except for starting the next chart with a brand new thermometer. I probably won't temp til af ends though.

Listen to me go on and on... I like the idea of changing the name of our thread. I just talked to Carrie the other day and she really isn't getting on here as much any more so maybe one of us should start a fresh one and message those that aren't on every day to direct them to where we are? What do you think ladies?


----------



## tabs46001

Sounds good to me i was starting to wonder if the website has a limit on pages a thread can get to cause im pretty sure we are gonna get there eventually lmao


----------



## JennyNBaby

Lil that would be a relief.

Tabs, if anything at least it's cheaper not testing constantly! :) And I would say go for the margarita while you still can.

Jen, I am bummed you haven't got a BFP. :( Makes me even less hopeful...the CM has kinda been my faint thread of hope.

CD27 for me.....If I'm not PG, I wonder if AF is gonna be super late again.....And if I'm not PG then what the heck is preventing it??


----------



## Jessica28

Think my af is going to be late too....bfn.


----------



## tabs46001

We have had at least one of us get a bfp every cycle so that is a little hope for us all lol your not you until she annoyingly shows up ; )

what has been so hard for me is since the miscarriage i have not had any af cramps which normally would be awesome but when your symptom spotting no af cramps give you too much hope that she isnt coming. I have been at the gym 3 days a week so if it doesnt happen this cycle i think the weight im losing will help considerably im not over weight by alot but i am bigger than i ever have been since the birth of my son so i have to get rid of it and hopefully it will help with the ttc : )


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ok with going to a new thread. 

Nothing for me to report except I'm still sick and I think it's getting worse :(


----------



## 7981

I took a digi test this afternoon because of a dream i had this morning. "Not pregnant" :( No more testing until AF is due Friday. Can't take anymore BFNs.


----------



## lilblossom

I started a new thread. Let me know if there is anything I should add or change. I will add everyone's name as you guys post. Here is a link.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...-those-hoping-may-june-bfps.html#post17627853


----------

